# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  ΟΤΕ: Ξεκινάει η δοκιμαστική εμπορική διάθεση του conn-x TV

## nm96027

Δελτίο Τύπου: *Αθήνα, 7 Οκτωβρίου 2008*

Σε δοκιμαστική εμπορική διάθεση του *conn-x TV* (IPTV) προχωράει ο ΟΤΕ, σε περιορισμένο αριθμό υφιστάμενων πελατών conn-x στις εξής περιοχές: *Αττική, Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα, Λάρισα* και *Ηράκλειο Κρήτης*. Η δοκιμαστική διάθεση αναμένεται να διαρκέσει περίπου *3 μήνες* και εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο της στρατηγικής του για διεύρυνση των προσφερόμενων ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών.

Με το conn-x TV, οι καταναλωτές, μέσω ενσύρματης ευρυζωνικής σύνδεσης, θα μπορούν να απολαμβάνουν υπηρεσίες ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης. Συγκεκριμένα:
τηλεοπτικά κανάλια με *ψηφιακό σήμα* καιυπηρεσίες *video on demand* δηλ. δυνατότητα «ενοικίασης» ταινιών, τηλεοπτικών σειρών, μουσικών video-clips, ντοκιμαντέρ κλπ. από μια μεγάλη συλλογή, ανάλογα με τα ενδιαφέροντα και τις προτιμήσεις του καθενός, και «προβολή» τη στιγμή που επιθυμεί.

Μετά το πέρας της δοκιμαστικής φάσης, ο ΟΤΕ σκοπεύει να προχωρήσει στη διάθεση της υπηρεσίας σε ανταγωνιστικές τιμές, προσφέροντας ακόμη μεγαλύτερη αξία στον τελικό χρήστη. 

*Πηγή: ΔΤ ΟΤΕ*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Edit: [ Update ]*

Σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα του oteshop η νέα υπηρεσία θα έχει τις παρακάτω χρεώσεις:

Η υπηρεσία διατίθεται σε τιμή προσφοράς για τους πρώτους συνδρομητές *με δέσμευση 12 μήνες* με τις παρακάτω χρεώσεις (τιμή προσφοράς):

Βασική Υπηρεσία: conn-x TV με 12μηνη δέσμευση -> *10,00 €* / μηνιαίωςΠροαιρετική Υπηρεσία: Συνδρομητικό VideoClub -> *Δωρεάν* για 12 μήνεςΤερματικός Εξοπλισμός: Modem & Αποκωδικοποιητής/STB -> *Δωρεάν*

----------


## Collective_Soul

Αρχισανε τα οργανα

----------


## nm96027

Πως μπορεί κάποιος να το αποκτήσει; Μεσω του 134;

----------


## goku

οπότε σιγά σιγά πάμε για 4play ( σταθερό τηλ.-adsl-iptv-κιν.τηλέφωνα)

----------


## pan34

ανταγωνιστικο το ακουω!

----------


## No-Name

Καλη αρχή στον ΟΤΕ  :One thumb up:

----------


## mathaiosside

> Αρχισανε τα οργανα


Xαχαχαχα!!!!! :ROFL:  γιατι το λες;
Πλάκα πλάκα σε περιοχές με υπερφορτώμένα DSLAM(όπως πεντέλη) δεν θα δημιουργήσει προβλήματα; Λες και είμασταν εντάξει και τέλεια με την adsl και η iptv μας έλειπε...Ας κοιτάξουν πρώτα την δημιουργία κανενός DSAL και  minidslam εκεί που χρειάζονται...

----------


## blugosi

> *Τι είναι το conn-x TV:* 
> τηλεοπτικά κανάλια με ψηφιακό σήμα και


Δηλαδή για να δούμε ΝΕΤ και Αλτερ , να δίνουμε 10 ευρώ το μήνα; Και να μας μπουκώνει και τη γραμμή; Η μήπως η υπηρεσία απευθύνεται σε συνδρομητές conn-x που δεν έχουν καλό σήμα κεραίας τηλεόρασης, αλλά συγχρονίζουν στα 20 ΜΒΙΤ;  :Twisted Evil: 
Δηλαδή σε έναν που μένει σε υπόγειο στην Κωλέττη ας πούμε; :ROFL: 

Ας το έδινε τελείως δωρεάν για ένα μήνα σε όσους θέλουν να γίνουν Beta Testers για να δοκιμάσει την αποτελεσματικότητα της υποδομής!

----------


## Πύρρος

Καλή αρχή.

(btw, να'σου και το 12μηνο  :Razz: )

----------


## arial

:One thumb up:  στον ΟΤΕ

----------


## pskouras

Καλα αλλοι τα δινουν τζαμπα.....Ειναι σοβαροι???? ΟΝ με λιγοτερο απο 40 ευρω εχεις τα παντα.... 

και ο εξοπλησμος σου μενει μετα??
τι καναλια εχει ξερουμε? ποιοτητα υπηρεσιας?

----------


## Tiven

Τι Router δίνουν , γνωρίζει κανείς ?

Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο παραπάνω , οι άλλοι το δίνουν έτσι αλλά ο ΟΤΕ.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## guzel

Ακόμα περισσότερες αλλαγές δρομολογούνται στη μουσική τηλεόραση με τη δραστηριοποίηση του ΟΤΕ και της Hellas on Line (HOL) με ψηφιακές πλατφόρμες μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες. Το Mad ετοιμάζει δέσμη καναλιών με εξειδικευμένες μουσικές, προκειμένου να καλυφθούν και τα πιο ειδικά γούστα των τηλεθεατών. (Παρόν) 

το MAD ετοιμαζει MADοτετζηδων και ΜADholετζηδων  :Laughing: 
οπου γαμος και χαρα το mad πρωτο

----------


## Georgevtr

> Πως μπορεί κάποιος να το αποκτήσει; Μεσω του 134;


Βασικη προυποθεση ειναι να εισαι συνδρομητης conn-x με ταχυτητες ανω των 8 mbps......στις περιοχες που αναφερει η ανακοινωση......

Tα καναλια ειναι 23+ οποια συμφωνια θα επελθει με τα ελευθερα (μαζι με ετ-νετ και οτι εχει η πλατφορμα της νετ δηλαδη sport-plus κτλπ)

Η τιμη απο τελους του χρονου θα ειναι 15 ευρω με φπα

Αυτη την ενημερωση ειχα απο τον οτε.....ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα και καλως μας ηρθε :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: roumanos21r πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τι Router δίνουν , γνωρίζει κανείς ?
> 
> Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο παραπάνω , οι άλλοι το δίνουν έτσι αλλά ο ΟΤΕ....


*Και ο οτε δωρεαν δινει ολο τον τερματικο εξοπλισμο. ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩΝ γιατι αργοτερα θα χρεωνεται με καποια εκπτωση......το μοντεμ ειναι το speedtouch w780....
ΑΛΛΑ το καλυτερο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι οταν εχεις ενεργοποιημενη την υπηρεσια και δεν λειτουργει...παιρνεις το next2you οποιαδηποτε ωρα και δηλωνεις βλαβης και η αποκατασταση γινεται αμμεσα..παρακαμπτωτας ετσι το 121!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ευγε*

----------


## Tiven

Δεν εννοούσα για τον εξοπλισμό αλλά για το πάγιο. Τελικά 15 ευρώ θα είναι ? ΧΟΧΟΧΟ  :ROFL:

----------


## andreasermones

πολυ καλα αλλα το θεμα ειναι να κοιταξουνε και το δικτυο τους και οχι πια ολα στην αθηνα και στις μεγαλες πολεις....εγω σπιτι εχω χαλια γραμμη και πιανω μεχρι 2 μβιτ...να ζητησω και γω ιiptv?/?? :Thumb down: 
τεσπα μακαρι να ειναι καλη επιλογη και να μη διαλυσει το δικτυο...

----------


## gravis

*Τι είναι το conn-x TV:* 
Με το conn-x TV, οι καταναλωτές, μέσω ενσύρματης ευρυζωνικής σύνδεσης, θα μπορούν να απολαμβάνουν υπηρεσίες ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης. Συγκεκριμένα:

τηλεοπτικά κανάλια με ψηφιακό σήμα καιυπηρεσίες video on demand δηλ. δυνατότητα «ενοικίασης» ταινιών, τηλεοπτικών σειρών, μουσικών video-clips, ντοκιμαντέρ κλπ. από μια μεγάλη συλλογή, ανάλογα με τα ενδιαφέροντα και τις προτιμήσεις του καθενός, και «προβολή» τη στιγμή που επιθυμεί.
*Ο ΟΤΕ προχωράει σε δοκιμαστική εμπορική διάθεση του conn-x TV (IPTV),* σε περιορισμένο αριθμό υφιστάμενων πελατών conn-x στις εξής περιοχές: Αττική, Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα, Λάρισα και Ηράκλειο Κρήτης. 
Η δοκιμαστική διάθεση αναμένεται να διαρκέσει μέχρι το τέλος Δεκεμβρίου και εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο της στρατηγικής του για διεύρυνση των προσφερόμενων ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών.
Μετά το πέρας της δοκιμαστικής φάσης, ο ΟΤΕ σκοπεύει να προχωρήσει στη διάθεση της υπηρεσίας σε ανταγωνιστικές τιμές, προσφέροντας ακόμη μεγαλύτερη αξία στον τελικό χρήστη.
Η υπηρεσία διατίθεται σε τιμή προσφοράς για τους πρώτους συνδρομητές με δέσμευση 12 μήνες με τις παρακάτω χρεώσεις: 
Βασική Υπηρεσία: conn-x TV με 12μηνη δέσμευση -> 10,00 € / μηνιαίωςΠροαιρετική Υπηρεσία: Συνδρομητικό VideoClub -> Δωρεάν για 12 μήνες Τερματικός Εξοπλισμός: Modem & Αποκωδικοποιητής/STB -> Δωρεάν

----------


## arial

Ξερουμε ποια καναλια θα υπαρχουν ?

----------


## stergios_ath

Περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις!

----------


## yianniscan

Για να δούμε, θα δοθεί η υπηρεσία μέσω multicasting ή unicasting; Επίσης τι TS θα υπάρχει στην υφιστάμενη σύνδεση, για να παρέχεται QoS στην IPTV υπηρεσία.

----------


## Lagman

έχει σχέση ;

Μπουκωμένα DSLAM κέντρα του ΟΤΕ 2008: Η επιστροφή

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=234754

----------


## efo355

αντε 4νετ ξυυυυυυυυπναααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thama

Η είδηση είναι ελλιπής απο πλευράς πηγής. Δεν κατάφερα να εντοπίσω πουθενά το σχετικό ΔΤ. 

Θέλω να λύσω συγκεκριμένες απορίες: 
Σε ποιες ακριβώς περιοχές θα δοθεί; Το Αθήνα ή το Θεσσαλονίκη είναι κάτι πολύ γενικό!
Ποια κανάλια θα περιλαμβάνει; 
Πόσο θα κοστίζει;

----------


## utp

http://www.oteshop.gr/news.asp?id=117

----------


## nm96027

> Η είδηση είναι ελλιπής απο πλευράς πηγής. Δεν κατάφερα να εντοπίσω πουθενά το σχετικό ΔΤ.


Η είδηση είναι τόσο ακριβής και πλήρης όσο ειναι το ΔΤ του ΟΤΕ, το οποιο εστάλει στις 13.37 στο adslgr. Τα Δελτία Τύπου δεν θα βγάζουμε απο την κοιλια μας.

Οταν αναρτούμε Δελτία Ειδήσεων, ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ πως ειναι ακριβές copy-paste του ΔΤ χωρις καμμία επεξεργασία.

----------


## illmater

αυτες οι ανταγωνιστικες τιμες ειναι που με φοβίζουν, τωρα πρεπει να δουμε και τι θα περιλαμβανει το πακετο για να κρινουμε, αλλα με τις τιμες του ΟΤΕ ηδη πολυ υψηλοτερες απο τους υπολοιπους δυσκολα βλεπω να προχωραει το πραγμα...., η μαγκια θα ήταν με τις υφισταμενες τιμες να δινε και την tv αλλα αυτο ειναι ονειρο θερινης  νυκτος.

----------


## Georgevtr

Y.Γ.O οτε δωρεαν δινει ολο τον τερματικο εξοπλισμο. ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩΝ γιατι αργοτερα θα χρεωνεται με καποια εκπτωση......το μοντεμ ειναι το speedtouch 780WL....
ΑΛΛΑ το καλυτερο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι οταν εχεις ενεργοποιημενη την υπηρεσια και δεν λειτουργει...παιρνεις το next2you οποιαδηποτε ωρα και δηλωνεις βλαβης και η αποκατασταση γινεται αμμεσα..παρακαμπτωτας ετσι το 121!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alany

Πρώτες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι για να έχεις την υπηρεσία θα πρέπει να έχεις ταχύτητα conn-x στα 8 Mb.

----------


## jxst

Παρα πολυ καλη κινηση απο τον οτε και η τιμη ειναι πολυ λογικη τωρα το σημαντικο ειναι το  περιεχομενο της υπηρεσιας. Παντως αξιζει ενα μπραβο στον ΟΤΕ :One thumb up:

----------


## thama

> Η είδηση είναι τόσο ακριβής και πλήρης όσο ειναι το ΔΤ του ΟΤΕ, το οποιο εστάλει στις 13.37 στο adslgr. Τα Δελτία Τύπου δεν θα βγάζουμε απο την κοιλια μας.
> 
> Οταν αναρτούμε Δελτία Ειδήσεων, ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ πως ειναι ακριβές copy-paste του ΔΤ χωρις καμμία επεξεργασία.


Πάσο.  Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την άδικη συμπεριφορά μου. Σε καμμία περίπτωση δν ήθελα να σας προσβάλλω. Απλώς μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον, άρχισα να ψάχνω, και βρήκα.... τίποτε στον επίσημο ΟΤΕ. Τελικά φαίνεται ότι αργούν να ενημερώσουν τα site τους  :Wink:

----------


## Petros

ενδιαφέρον.. Φαίνεται να ξυπνάει σιγά σιγά και ο ΟΤΕ. Άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει και με τις ταχύτητες..

Πάντως αν όλοι οι πάροχοι αρχίσουν να κινούνται προς την IPTV προβλέπω το τέλος των συνοικιακών βιντεο clubs..

----------


## manicx

> αντε 4νετ ξυυυυυυυυπναααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Η foooooorrrthhneeetttt πρρρέεεπει πρωωωωτα νααα χτυυυπππάαει AIX μμεεεε λιγγγοοοτερα απόοοο 20ms απππποοο τααα 200 ποοοου έεεχχχεειιι τωωωωρααα.... Ναααα φτιιιαααξεει πρρωωωτααα αυτάαααα

----------


## Georgevtr

> ενδιαφέρον.. Φαίνεται να ξυπνάει σιγά σιγά και ο ΟΤΕ. Άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει και με τις ταχύτητες..
> 
> Πάντως αν όλοι οι πάροχοι αρχίσουν να κινούνται προς την IPTV προβλέπω το τέλος των συνοικιακών βιντεο clubs..



Αυτο ειναι οντως ενα δυσαρεστο συμπερασμα...

----------


## pavlos340

Φαντάζομαι ότι ο OΤΕ θα ξεκινήσει από εκεί που έχουν τοποθετηθεί οπτικές ίνες τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα D SLAM της κάθε περιοχής. Γιατί καθαρά 8Mbps έχουν όσοι μένουν πάνω από το D SLAM ή πάνω σε οπτική ίνα!!!!

Περιμένουμε όλοι εντυπώσεις και νέα!!!

----------


## Georgevtr

> Η foooooorrrthhneeetttt πρρρέεεπει πρωωωωτα νααα χτυυυπππάαει AIX μμεεεε λιγγγοοοτερα απόοοο 20ms απππποοο τααα 200 ποοοου έεεχχχεειιι τωωωωρααα.... Ναααα φτιιιαααξεει πρρωωωτααα αυτάαααα



Νομιζω εισαι και οι 2 λιγο off topic :Razz:

----------


## geovision

Ποια IPTV και τρίχες ρε παιδιά. Τι λέμε? Προβλέπω το φόρουμ του ΟΤΕ να πήζει στα μηνύματα! :Whistle:

----------


## JCAP

> Η είδηση είναι ελλιπής απο πλευράς πηγής. Δεν κατάφερα να εντοπίσω πουθενά το σχετικό ΔΤ.


ΔΤ εδώ: http://www.ote.gr/anakoinshow.asp?cat=3&id=893

----------


## Georgevtr

> Ποια IPTV και τρίχες ρε παιδιά. Τι λέμε? Προβλέπω το φόρουμ του ΟΤΕ να πήζει στα μηνύματα!



Γιατι φιλε? εγω παντως ειμαι αισιοδοξος,οταν εχεις ενεργοποιημενη την υπηρεσια και δεν λειτουργει...παιρνεις το next2you οποιαδηποτε ωρα και δηλωνεις βλαβης και η αποκατασταση γινεται αμμεσα..παρακαμπτωτας ετσι το 121!Κατι ειναι κι αυτο για αρχη.....κι ελπιζω οι 'γερμανοι' με την τεχνογνωσια τους να τα πανε καλα.....ο χρονος ειναι ο καλυτερος μαρτυρας :One thumb up:

----------


## ronaldinio

> Πάντως αν όλοι οι πάροχοι αρχίσουν να κινούνται προς την IPTV προβλέπω το τέλος των συνοικιακών βιντεο clubs..


Θα πρέπει να επενδύσουν σε blu-ray, κάτι που δεν κατεβάζεις ακόμα λόγω μεγέθους.
Αλλάζουν οι εποχές, θα πρέπει να αλλάζουν και οι αγορές...

----------


## gkandir

Για το περιεχόμενο υπάρχει κάποια πληροφορία; Τι κανάλια θα έχει; Ποιες ταινίες θα είναι διαθέσιμες;

Btw, πότε ξεκινάει η διάθεση;

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Λοιπόν το IPTV θα προσφέρεται στα πακέτα Conn-X Premium 2 και Premium 3.
8 Μbps και 24 Mbps, αν και θα προτείνεται  η χρήση του σε Premium 3 πακέτα. 

Η πλατφόρμα IPTV είναι της Ericsson. Το set top box θα είναι Tilgin Mood 400-001 (Scart & HDMI). 

Για trouble ticketing θα χρησιμοποιείται η υπηρεσία next2u.

----------


## kdiam

Δεν βλέπω που είναι η ανταγωνιστική πρόταση. Η ΟΝ στο δίνει με 3 € (32 έχει το double και 35 το triple ... από το 2009) και έχει επιπλέον και το ON REC και optional (με επιπλέον χρέωση) συνδρομιτικά κανάλια.

----------


## arial

Παντως εγω που πηρα το 134 δεν παρεχετε η υπηρεσια ακομα.. απο βδομαδα μου ειπαν

----------


## jog

Άντε να δούμε το ντεμπούτο αυτής της υπηρεσίας  :Smile: 
Όπως αναφέρθηκε,θα φουλάρει το forum του ΟΤΕ.  :Razz:

----------


## WagItchyef

Εμένα μου αρέσει ο ανταγωνισμός. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως αν ο ΟΤΕ κινείται μέσα στα πλαίσια του υγιούς ανταγωνισμού ή είναι κρατικοδίαιτος.

----------


## Batigoal

Η μόνη περίπτωση που μπορεί να έχει ενδιαφέρον είναι αν παρέχει σε καλή τιμή NOVA και κυρίως τα αθλητικά.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Δεν βλέπω που είναι η ανταγωνιστική πρόταση. Η ΟΝ στο δίνει με 3 € (32 έχει το double και 35 το triple ... από το 2009) και έχει επιπλέον και το ON REC και optional (με επιπλέον χρέωση) συνδρομιτικά κανάλια.



Ναι αλλα ειναι ον και οχι οτε.... :Wink:

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Nova δεν θα προσφέρει...

----------


## nnik

> Η μόνη περίπτωση που μπορεί να έχει ενδιαφέρον είναι αν παρέχει σε καλή τιμή NOVA και κυρίως τα αθλητικά.


NOVA = FORTHNET.
Άρα δύσκολο.

----------


## greatst

> Λοιπόν το IPTV θα προσφέρεται στα πακέτα Conn-X Premium 2 και Premium 3.
> 8 Μbps και 24 Mbps, αν και θα προτείνεται  η χρήση του σε Premium 3 πακέτα. 
> 
> Η πλατφόρμα IPTV είναι της Ericsson. Το set top box θα είναι Tilgin Mood 400-001 (Scart & HDMI). 
> 
> Για trouble ticketing θα χρησιμοποιείται η υπηρεσία next2u.




Off Topic


		αυτή η υπηρεσία(?) next2u είναι μόνο για την TV ή κάτι γενικότερο? Κάποιο link?

----------


## agrelaphon

> Εμένα μου αρέσει ο ανταγωνισμός. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως αν ο ΟΤΕ κινείται μέσα στα πλαίσια του υγιούς ανταγωνισμού ή είναι κρατικοδίαιτος.


Κρατικοδίαιτοι είναι αυτοί που παίρνουν τις επιχορηγήσεις

----------


## No-Name

Το Set Top Box που δίνει είναι ανώτερο της ΟΝ από όσο καταλαβα από τα specs του....αναμένουμε να δούμε
το πολυπόθυτο 16:9 με hdmi.

επίσης με τρέλανε το digital output ήχου με οπτικη

----------


## gkarak

Αρα απ ότι κατάλαβα θα είναι VοD service με DVB tuner για τα ψηφιακα? 

Moυ μοιάζει ίδια λύση με το BT Vision (DVB-T + VoD). Πάντως εδώ Αγγλία το VoD βγάζει αρκετά χρήματα στη VirginMedia(Cable Operator) αλλα το BT Vision πάτος...

----------


## Tiven

> Ναι αλλα ειναι ον και οχι οτε....


ΚΑΙ ? Εξήγησέ μου σε παρακαλώ τι εννοείς.

----------


## Antre

> ΚΑΙ ? Εξήγησέ μου σε παρακαλώ τι εννοείς.


Ότι η Ον... ως ΟΝ με την αξιοπιστία της ΟΝ θα έχει και τιμές ΟΝ.

Ο ΟΤΕ (μιας και δεν μπορεί να ρίξει τις τιμές) υποτίθεται ότι πουλάει αξιοπιστία. Αυτό εννοεί ο φίλος

----------


## [+=]Neo_Geo{Ech13}

Πολυ καλη κινηση αλλα τπτ για μινι dslam εχετε ακουσει; Ποτε που κλπ;

----------


## maik

> Για να δούμε, θα δοθεί η υπηρεσία μέσω multicasting ή unicasting; Επίσης τι TS θα υπάρχει στην υφιστάμενη σύνδεση, για να παρέχεται QoS στην IPTV υπηρεσία.


Το QoS σιγουρα θα ειναι υπερ τοτ IPTV . Ειναι μια υπηρεσια που πληρωνεται επιπλεον οποτε νομιζω το αξιζει αυτο. 
Τυπικα αλλα και ουσιατικα θελει καλη γραμμη και πακετο τουλαχιστον 8Mb.

Σε πρωτη φαση θα εχει σχεδον ολα τα Ελληνικα καναλια και αρκετα δορυφορικα.

Ομως το ατου της ιστοριας ειναι το EPG.

Με απλα λογια ειναι η δυνατοτητα προγραμματισμου για εγγραφη μιας εκπομπης μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα.

----------


## MemphisGr

Κανάλια: ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3, Σινέ+, Πρίσμα+, Σπορ+, Eurosport, Eurosport 2, Extreme Sports, ESPN, NASN, Nat Geo Wild, Discovery Science, Discovery World, Discovery Travel&Living, Style TV, Zone Reality, Fashion TV, Baby TV, Euronews, France 24, Al Jazeera

Το κόστος της βασικής υπηρεσίας θα είναι 15€ τελική και θα περιλαμβάνει :
--Τα παραπάνω κανάλια και ηλεκτρονικό οδηγό του προγράμματος τους
--Πρόσβαση στο περιέχομενο του Videoclub αλλά με χρέωση:

2€/ταινία library films
3€/ταινία current films
~5€/ταινία adult films

--Casual games (Τάβλι, BlackJack, RockSwap, Sudoku, KaBoom, BlockBuste, Σκορ 4, Memory)

To Video Club θα περιλαμβάνει ταινιές, μουσικά βίντεο clip, τηλεοπτικές σειρές, ντοκιμαντέρ,παιδικές σειρές από μια συγκεκριμένη συλλογή.
Το κόστος του Videoclub θα είναι 8€/μήνα μαζί με το ΦΠΑ.

To Videoclub είναι προαιρετική υπηρεσία.


Εξοπλισμος: Thomson 780 PSTN/780i ISDN και αποκωδικοποιητής Tilgin Mood 400-001 (Πληροφορίες εδώ: http://www.tilgin.com/Documents/Prod..._prodSheet.pdf )

Απαραίτητα Conn-X 8 ή 24 Mbps

Έχει αναφερθεί πως το STB χρειάζεται συχνα reboot.Προσωπικά δεν είμαι χρήστης και δεν μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω.

Αυτά προς το παρόν και έπεται η συνέχεια  :Smile:

----------


## Tiven

> Ότι η Ον... ως ΟΝ με την αξιοπιστία της ΟΝ θα έχει και τιμές ΟΝ.
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ (μιας και δεν μπορεί να ρίξει τις τιμές) υποτίθεται ότι πουλάει αξιοπιστία. Αυτό εννοεί ο φίλος


Ναι αλλά δεν βλέπω πως μπορεί να προσφέρει αξιοπιστία σε σχέση με την ΟΝ στο IPTV. 3 γείτονες εδώ , ποτέ δεν είχαν πρόβλημα με την iptv και γενικά δεν έχει ακουστεί τίποτα σχετικά με πρόβλημα στην iptv.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Το QoS σιγουρα θα ειναι υπερ τοτ IPTV . Ειναι μια υπηρεσια που πληρωνεται επιπλεον οποτε νομιζω το αξιζει αυτο. 
> Τυπικα αλλα και ουσιατικα θελει καλη γραμμη και πακετο τουλαχιστον 8Mb.
> 
> Σε πρωτη φαση θα εχει σχεδον ολα τα Ελληνικα καναλια και αρκετα δορυφορικα.
> 
> Ομως το ατου της ιστοριας ειναι το EPG.
> 
> Με απλα λογια ειναι η δυνατοτητα προγραμματισμου για εγγραφη μιας εκπομπης μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα.


Ίσως προτρέχω, αλλά το κουτί που αναφέρει ο Memphis δεν έχει PVR, οπότε το όφελος του EPG για εγγραφές πέφτει: άμα είναι να ρυθμίζω δύο συσκευές, φέξε μου και γλύστρισα.





> Κανάλια: ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3, Σινέ+, Πρίσμα+, Σπορ+, Eurosport, Eurosport 2, Extreme Sports, ESPN, NASN, Nat Geo Wild, Discovery Science, Discovery World, Discovery Travel&Living, Style TV, Zone Reality, Fashion TV, Baby TV, Euronews, France 24, Al Jazeera


Τα μισά είναι ελεύθερα έτσι και αλλιώς (τα μπλε επίγεια, τα γαλάζια με πιάτο). Κάπως αδύναμο το βλέπω το πακέτο ειδικά αν πάει στα €15 πριν βάλει έξτρα περιεχόμενο.




> To Video Club θα περιλαμβάνει ταινιές, μουσικά βίντεο clip, τηλεοπτικές σειρές, ντοκιμαντέρ,παιδικές σειρές από μια συγκεκριμένη συλλογή.
> Το κόστος του Videoclub θα είναι 8€/μήνα μαζί με το ΦΠΑ.
> 
> To Videoclub είναι προαιρετική υπηρεσία.


Με €8 έχω πρόσβαση σε σειρές και κλιπάκια ή με €8 έχω το δικαίωμα να νοικιάζω για €2-€3;

Φαντάζομαι το πρώτο  :Razz:

----------


## Collective_Soul

Ρε παιδια τι θα γινει με την δορυφορικη πλατφορμα high def που θα προωθουσε ο οτε all in one ιντερνετ, high def, τηλεφωνια και κινητη??

----------


## Georgevtr

> Ότι η Ον... ως ΟΝ με την αξιοπιστία της ΟΝ θα έχει και τιμές ΟΝ.
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ (μιας και δεν μπορεί να ρίξει τις τιμές) υποτίθεται ότι πουλάει αξιοπιστία. Αυτό εννοεί ο φίλος


+1  και οχι μονο πουλαει αλλα ειναι πιο αξιοπιστος απ την ον(ασχετα αν μπορει αλλα δεν ριχνει τις τιμες)..μη τρελλαθω εντελως...παρ ολα τα προβληματα του..

----------


## Πύρρος

> Υπάρχει πλεον και επίσημη ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ στο section των ειδήσεων:  ΟΤΕ: Ξεκινάει η δοκιμαστική εμπορική διάθεση του conn-x TV


Μήπως να  :Lock:  αυτό το thread τότε;

----------


## MemphisGr

Όντως το 400-001 δεν έχει PVR.

Με 8€ έχεις απεριόριστη πρόσβαση σε ταινίες, μουσικά videoclip,τηλεοπτικές σειρές, ντοκιμαντέρ και παιδικές σειρές.

----------


## ubuntubu

Το ασύρματο ρούτερ Philips και το 585v7  ,με θύρα STB ,που ήδη διέθετε ο ΟΤΕ ,να υποθέσουμε πως είναι συμβατά με την υπηρεσία ;

----------


## MemphisGr

Από τη στιγμή που έχουν θύρα STB υποθέτω πως ναι.Βέβαια, τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο ακόμα  :Smile:

----------


## Spanos

Για πρώτη φορά μετά απο καιρό ο ΟΤΕ διαθέτει μια ολοκληρωμένη υπηρεσία πριν απο τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους. 

Οι μεγάλοι Forthnet, Tellas και HOL μπορεί να προσφέρανε ADSL2+ πρίν απο τον ΟΤΕ αλλα τελικά δε μπόρεσαν να προσωρήσουν σε νέες τεχνολογίες - πακέτα, καθώς ακόμα προσπαθούν να ξεπεράσουν τα προβλήματα των αρχικών πακέτων τους.

Η Οn προσφέρει IPTV αλλα η κάλυψη που έχει δε μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τους άλλους μεγάλους εναλλακτικούς και φυσικά με τον ΟΤΕ που μιλάει γαι IPTV σε Αττική, Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα, Λάρισα και Ηράκλειο Κρήτης.

H Vivodi προσφέρει IPTV σε ένα τετράγωνο και αυτή οπότε είναι έξω απο το παιχνίδι και αυτή.

Βέβαια υπάρχει και το θέμα με το ποιά θα είναι τα κανάλια που θα δείχνει ο ΟΤΕ, γιατί αν προσφέρει τα ελεύθερα μαζί με 2~3 που πιάνεις με πιάτο τότε τι να το κάνεις το IPTV; Για να βλέπεις αυτά που μπορείς να δεις και με μια κεραία των 10 ευρώ;

----------


## Πύρρος

> Όντως το 400-001 δεν έχει PVR.
> 
> Με 8€ έχεις απεριόριστη πρόσβαση σε ταινίες, μουσικά videoclip,τηλεοπτικές σειρές, ντοκιμαντέρ και παιδικές σειρές.


Αυτό (προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον) μου μοιάζει να είναι το πιο ενδιαφέρον και με διαφορά κομμάτι της υπηρεσίας, ανάλογα με τις σειρές βέβαια. Άλλο battlestar galactica του 2004 άλλο battlestar galactica του 1978.

----------


## Kommanto

Απο οτι άκουσα, αξιζει πολλα. Καμία σχεση με την απλη τηλεόραση. Θα μπορείς να βλέπεις ταινία ότι ωρα θες. Ασε που αμα χάσεις και κανα σίριαλ μπορείς να το δεις αλλη ώρα. θα ξεκινήσει στις μεγάλεις πόλεις και μετα στις άλλες και θα παίζει σε όσους έχουν 8 και πάνω. ΑΝΤΕ FORZA OTE.

----------


## MemphisGr

Με την δοκιμαστική εμπορική διάθεση που θα γίνει θα ξεκαθαρίσουν πολύ τα πράγματα.Απαραίτητη προυπόθεση από ότι φαίνεται είναι τα 8Mbps και αφού μιλάμε για IPTV δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν και αποσυνδέσεις.
Δεν ξέρω αν το 780 βοηθά καθόλου σε αυτόν τον τομένα αφού ,όπως έχει αποδειχτεί πολλες φορές, θέλει κόπο και ιδρώτα για να μην έχεις αποσυνδέσεις ή τουλάχιστον να έχεις λίγες.
Η τιμή της εμπορικής δοκιμαστικής προσφοράς είναι νομίζω πολύ δελεαστική (10€ το μήνα με δωρέαν όλο τον εξοπλισμό και πλήρη πρόσβαση στο Video club) και με τη 12μηνη δέσμευση σίγουρα θα ευνοήσει αυτους που έχουν καλές γραμμές και είναι κοντά στα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ. 
Υπάρχουν πολλά φυσικά που δεν έχουν αποσαφηνιστεί όπως το περιεχόμενο όπως είπε και ο Πύρρος, η ποιότητα και πολλά άλλα.

----------


## Kommanto

ΤΟ STB χρειάζεται κανα 2-3 reset στην αρχή. Μετά στρώνει. Το ρώτησα στην Έκθεση.

----------


## RyDeR

Πολύ καλή κίνηση, μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ.  :One thumb up:  

Για να δούμε λοιπόν τι θα απαντήσουν οι υπόλοιποι, καθώς τώρα ίσως "βιαστούν" να προλάβουν.  :Thinking: 




> Κανάλια: ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3, Σινέ+, Πρίσμα+, Σπορ+, Eurosport, Eurosport 2, Extreme Sports, ESPN, NASN, Nat Geo Wild, Discovery Science, Discovery World, Discovery Travel&Living, Style TV, Zone Reality, Fashion TV, Baby TV, Euronews, France 24, Al Jazeera


Έπρεπε να είχε και κανένα MAD & MTV.  :Sad:

----------


## Spanos

> Έπρεπε να είχε και κανένα MAD & MTV.


Αυτά τα κανάλια είανι ελεύθερα, δε βλέπω το λόγω γιατι θα πρέπει να μπείς στον κόπο του να δίνεις 10€ το μήνα, να έχεις κλειδωμένο εξοπλισμό και να δεσμέυεις bandwidth μη μπορώντας να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο με τη γραμμή σου για να βλέπεις....MAD. Ακόμα και αν είσαι σε περιοχή που δε πιάνεις καλό σήμα με την κεραία VHF/UHF βάλε ένα πιάτο να τελειώνεις, μια φορά το βάζεις, μια φορά το πληρώνεις. :Wink:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

HD video on demand θα έχει????

........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτά τα κανάλια είανι ελεύθερα, δε βλέπω το λόγω γιατι θα πρέπει να μπείς στον κόπο του να δίνεις 10€ το μήνα, να έχεις κλειδωμένο εξοπλισμό και να δεσμέυεις bandwidth μη μπορώντας να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο με τη γραμμή σου για να βλέπεις....MAD. Ακόμα και αν είσαι σε περιοχή που δε πιάνεις καλό σήμα με την κεραία VHF/UHF βάλε ένα πιάτο να τελειώνεις, μια φορά το βάζεις, μια φορά το πληρώνεις.


Η αναλογική είναι για τα μπάζα. Πέρα του ότι το MTV έχει χάλια σήμα.  :Thumb down:

----------


## Spanos

> Η αναλογική είναι για τα μπάζα. Πέρα του ότι το MTV έχει χάλια σήμα.


Φτιάξε την κεραία σου, το MTV πιάνει καμπάνα :Wink:

----------


## RyDeR

> Αυτά τα κανάλια είανι ελεύθερα, δε βλέπω το λόγω γιατι θα πρέπει να μπείς στον κόπο του να δίνεις 10€ το μήνα, να έχεις κλειδωμένο εξοπλισμό και να δεσμέυεις bandwidth μη μπορώντας να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο με τη γραμμή σου για να βλέπεις....MAD. Ακόμα και αν είσαι σε περιοχή που δε πιάνεις καλό σήμα με την κεραία VHF/UHF βάλε ένα πιάτο να τελειώνεις, μια φορά το βάζεις, μια φορά το πληρώνεις.


Το MAD νομίζω είναι ελεύθερο στον Hellas Sat, στους HotBird παρέχεται μέσω της NetMed. Το ΜΤV είναι κλειδωμένο παντού, είτε μέσω NetMed είτε μέσω MTV Networks Europe.

Έχω πιάτο, συνδρομές κλπ - βλέπω αυτά τα κανάλια που προείπα.  :Smile: 

Έχεις δίκιο πάντως σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό/πληρωμή/δέσμευση bw απλά θα μπορούσε να παρέχει αυτά τα κανάλια... Απλά, να δώσεις τόσα και να μην παρέχεται ούτε ένα MTV βρε αδερφέ;  :Razz:

----------


## arial

To MTV Greece ειναι free... το εχω και στην tv μου  :Razz:

----------


## MemphisGr

> Έχεις δίκιο πάντως σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό/πληρωμή/δέσμευση bw απλά θα μπορούσε να παρέχει αυτά τα κανάλια... Απλά, να δώσεις τόσα και να μην παρέχεται ούτε ένα MTV βρε αδερφέ;


Το δυνατό σημείο όντως φαίνεται να είναι το videoclub (ανάλογα με το περιέχομενο πάντα) και όχι τα κανάλια.Επιπλέον μέχρι τον Ιανουάριο που θα γίνει και η επίσημη εμπορική διάθεση μπορεί να έχουν αλλάξει διάφορα, μπορεί και όχι.Θα περιμένουμε να δούμε.

Εγώ πάντως ζηλεύω αυτούς που θα μπουν στην δοκιμαστική εμπορική διάθεση!

----------


## Spanos

> Το MAD νομίζω είναι ελεύθερο στον Hellas Sat, στους HotBird παρέχεται μέσω της NetMed. Το ΜΤV είναι κλειδωμένο παντού, είτε μέσω NetMed είτε μέσω MTV Networks Europe.
> 
> Έχω πιάτο, συνδρομές κλπ - βλέπω αυτά τα κανάλια που προείπα. 
> 
> Έχεις δίκιο πάντως σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό/πληρωμή/δέσμευση bw απλά θα μπορούσε να παρέχει αυτά τα κανάλια... Απλά, να δώσεις τόσα και να μην παρέχεται ούτε ένα MTV βρε αδερφέ;


Aφού τα δικαιώματα στην ΕΛλάδα τα έχει πάρει η NetMed πως θα το δείξει ο ΟΤΕ αν δε πληρώσει την NetMed-->Forthnet; Είναι σα να περιμένεις απο τη ΝΕΤ να δείξει τα εντός του ΠΑΟΚ που είναι στη Nova :Wink:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Φτιάξε την κεραία σου, το MTV πιάνει καμπάνα


Όσους έχω ρωτήσει πιάνει σκατά. Στην περιοχή σου μπορεί να πιάνει καλά. Η κεραία μου είναι καινούργια (DAT-45) και γενικά όλο το σύστημα είναι καινούργιο.  :Wink: 
Τέσπα. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα βγουν σε DVB σύντομα.


HD video on demand έχει???

----------


## Spanos

> Το δυνατό σημείο όντως φαίνεται να είναι το videoclub (ανάλογα με το περιέχομενο πάντα) και όχι τα κανάλια


Συνήθως εμείς που έχουμε ADSL κατεβάζουμε οτι θέλουμε, όποτε θέλουμε, χωρίς τρίευρα, ενώ πολλές φορές βλέπουμε ταινίες ταυτόχρονα με την πρώτη προβολή στους κινηματογράφους Οπότε το δυνατό σημείο μάλλον είναι τα κανάλια. :Wink:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Εγώ προσωπικά δεν βλέπω το λόγο να δίνω 15 ή 23 ευρώ extra για το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο.

----------


## cnp5

Ποιο είναι το κόστος της 8Mbps και 24Mbps γραμμής στον ΟΤΕ;

Ψάχνοντας στο OTEShop βρήκα τα παρακάτω πάγια (συγκεντρωτικά για κάθε μήνα)

*8Mbps/384Kbps*
€ 14,756 πάγιο PSTN γραμμής
€ 26,90 πάγιο conn-x 
Σύνολο: € 41,656

*24Mbps/1024Kbps*
€ 14,756 πάγιο PSTN γραμμής
€ 29,90 πάγιο conn-x 
Σύνολο: € 44,656

Οι τιμές αυτές είναι σωστές (ρωτάω τους χρήστες σε conn-x); Πάντα με μπέρδευε η τιμολογιακή πολιτική του ΟΤΕ... Anyway, αν τα παραπάνω είναι σωστά... τότε το conn-x TV θα κοστίζει επιπλέον 10€ (βασική υπηρεσία)... 50-55€ το μήνα δηλαδή;

Ελπίζω να κάνω λάθος... τραγικό στους υπολογισμούς μου, διαφορετικά το μόνο καλό που έχει το πακέτο του ΟΤΕ είναι η κάλυψη περισσότερων πόλεων και τίποτε άλλο... 

Πάντως ο ανταγωνισμός στο επίπεδο της IPTV θα φέρει πολλά νέα πράγματα σε όλους τους πελάτες αντίστοιχων υπηρεσιών... Ας ελπίσουμε να ακολουθήσουν και άλλες εταιρίες (Forthnet, HOL)...  :Smile: 


_Υστερόγραφο, η OnTelecoms παρέχει δυνατότητα λήψης NOVA μέσο της IPTV πλατφόρμας και φυσικά δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα με την Forthnet... αν θέλει ο ΟΤΕ σίγουρα μπορεί να το κάνει..._

----------


## Πύρρος

Πράγματι, οι τιμές έτσι είναι.

----------


## Gordito

:Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Τα Mini dslams που ειναι;

----------


## lewton

> _Υστερόγραφο, η OnTelecoms παρέχει δυνατότητα λήψης NOVA μέσο της IPTV πλατφόρμας και φυσικά δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα με την Forthnet... αν θέλει ο ΟΤΕ σίγουρα μπορεί να το κάνει..._


H On είχε υπογράψει με τη Nova πριν την πάρει η Forthnet, και φυσικά η Forthnet δε μπορεί να κόψει τη συνεργασία απροειδοποίητα καθώς σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν ρήτρες.
Ωστόσο *μπορεί* να αρνηθεί την παροχή των πακέτων της στον ΟΤΕ, τη HOL και όποιον άλλο ενδιαφερθεί τώρα.

----------


## Webrider

Απο εδω και περα αρχιζει ο σοβαρος ανταγωνισμος μεταξυ των εταιριων

----------


## cnp5

> H On είχε υπογράψει με τη Nova πριν την πάρει η Forthnet, και φυσικά η Forthnet δε μπορεί να κόψει τη συνεργασία απροειδοποίητα καθώς σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν ρήτρες.
> Ωστόσο *μπορεί* να αρνηθεί την παροχή των πακέτων της στον ΟΤΕ, τη HOL και όποιον άλλο ενδιαφερθεί τώρα.


Μπορεί (και έχεις δίκιο στο timing της συμφωνίας), όμως τη forthnet (όσον αφορά τη NOVA) τη συμφέρει να έχει πελάτες... όσο περισσότεροι τόσο καλύτερα. Η IPTV είναι ακόμα μια πλατφόρμα που η NOVA μπορεί να βγάλει λεφτά. Η συνδρομή είναι η ίδια και τα λεφτά καταλήγουν 100% στην NOVA. Το ίδιο θα μπορούσε να κάνει και ο ΟΤΕ. Να μη κερδίζει τίποτα από τη προσφορά της NOVA στο πακέτο του αλλά να το έχει σαν "κράχτη" (like On Telecoms).

Από τη στιγμή που η forthnet δεν έχει ανακοινώσει τίποτα για IPTV (και δε βλέπω να προσφέρει τίποτα για τον επόμενο χρόνο), δε βλέπω με ποια λογική η Forthnet δε θα ήθελε να προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες επί πληρωμή  :Wink: .

----------


## lewton

> το μοντεμ ειναι το speedtouch w780....


Εξαιρετικός router.
Αναρωτιέμαι όμως μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να έδινε φθηνότερο router και ακριβότερο (καλύτερο) TV-box...  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ρε παιδια τι θα γινει με την δορυφορικη πλατφορμα high def που θα προωθουσε ο οτε all in one ιντερνετ, high def, τηλεφωνια και κινητη??


Το ένα δεν αναιρεί το άλλο.
Την IPTV τώρα την ξεκίνησε πιλοτικά. Στο δορυφορικό δεν χρειάζεται τόσο πιλοτικό γιατί έχει ήδη την εμπειρία της Ρουμανίας.
Επομένως μπορεί να λανσάρει κανονικά και τις δύο υπηρεσίες μαζί, αφού πρώτα βελτιώσει και το περιεχόμενο.

----------


## VirusSnake

10 ευρω συν τα 30 της 24αρας συν το παγιο?

τι λενε ρε κραταω την νοβα....

----------


## lewton

> Μπορεί (και έχεις δίκιο στο timing της συμφωνίας), όμως τη forthnet (όσον αφορά τη NOVA) τη συμφέρει να έχει πελάτες... όσο περισσότεροι τόσο καλύτερα. Η IPTV είναι ακόμα μια πλατφόρμα που η NOVA μπορεί να βγάλει λεφτά. Η συνδρομή είναι η ίδια και τα λεφτά καταλήγουν 100% στην NOVA. Το ίδιο θα μπορούσε να κάνει και ο ΟΤΕ. Να μη κερδίσει τίποτα από τη προσφορά της NOVA στο πακέτο της αλλά να το έχει σαν "κράχτη" (like On Telecoms).
> 
> Από τη στιγμή που η forthnet δεν έχει ανακοινώσει τίποτα για IPTV (και δε βλέπω να προσφέρει τίποτα για τον επόμενο χρόνο), δε βλέπω με ποια λογική η Forthnet δε θα ήθελε να προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες επί πληρωμή .


Σου εξήγησα ότι το γεγονός ότι έχει τη Nova η On δε σημαίνει *κατ' ανάγκη* ότι μπορεί να την αποκτήσει και ο ΟΤΕ.
Από κει και πέρα, συμφωνώ απόλυτα στο ότι η Forthnet έχει συμφέρον να καθιερώσει τη Nova ως την πρώτη επιλογή για ελληνόφωνο περιεχόμενο, αντί να σπρώξει τον ΟΤΕ στο να δημιουργήσει ανταγωνιστικό περιεχόμενο.



........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Πάντως βλέπω μεγάλη παραπληροφόρηση στο thread αυτό.
Άλλοι λένε ότι θα δίνει τη δυνατότητα προγραμματισμού εγγραφής (PVR) άλλοι λένε ότι το TV-box της Tilgin (έλεος... τι τσιγκουνιές είναι αυτές;  :Thumb down:  ) δεν υποστηρίζει PVR.
Αφήστε να γράφουν μόνο όσοι ξέρουν στα σίγουρα.

........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ομως το ατου της ιστοριας ειναι το EPG.
> 
> Με απλα λογια ειναι η δυνατοτητα προγραμματισμου για εγγραφη μιας εκπομπης μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα.


Δε θα ήταν καλύτερο κάτι σαν το On-Rec (δηλαδή να σου κρατάει στη μνήμη το πρόσφατο πρόγραμμα αντί να πρέπει να το προγραμματίζεις);

----------


## cnp5

> Σου εξήγησα ότι το γεγονός ότι έχει τη Nova η On δε σημαίνει *κατ' ανάγκη* ότι μπορεί να την αποκτήσει και ο ΟΤΕ.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε αυτό... και είμαι σίγουρος πως αν ο ΟΤΕ δε ζητήσει ανταλλάγματα θα μπορέσει να το έχει σαν option στους πελάτες του. Έχω την εντύπωση όμως πως ο ΟΤΕ ζήτησε μερίδιο και για το λόγο αυτό δεν έκανε συμφωνία (παρά το αντίθετο που είχε ακουστεί παλαιότερα). Πάντως είναι νωρίς ακόμα για να εκφέρουμε γνώμη... ας περιμένουμε την επίσημη έναρξη του εμπορικού πακέτου (όχι του πιλοτικού προγράμματος).

Στο δεύτερο σκέλος, εδώ τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν. Από τις γνωριμίες και την ενασχόλησή μου με την OnTelecoms (3 συναντήσεις μαζί τους, παιδιά από αυτό το forum και πελάτες της On) μάθαμε ότι η NOVA έχει δέσει πολύ καλά τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα σε σειρές/ταινίες/κανάλια, είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολα σε κάποιον άλλο (και ειδικά σε έναν πάροχο) να ανταγωνιστεί τη Nova σε περιεχόμενο. Η σφαγή που έγινε με τις 2 δορυφορικές πλατφόρμες (Alpha Digital και Nova) άφησε νικήτρια τη Nova και "στρέβλωσε" την αγορά τηλεοπτικού υλικού στην Ελλάδα. Δε ξέρω αν αυτό μπορεί να αλλάξει στο μέλλον... Θα δούμε φαντάζομαι  :Smile: 

Ο ανταγωνισμός στο συγκεκριμένο τομές (IPTV) μόνο καλός μπορεί να είναι για εμάς τους πελάτες τέτοιων υπηρεσιών. Όμως, καλό θα είναι να περιμένουμε τις επίσημες ανακοινώσεις του ΟΤΕ (όπως σωστά αναφέρει ο lewton) για το περιεχόμενο και τις δυνατότητες του εξοπλισμού. Μέχρι τότε όλα είναι στον αέρα... Η παραπληροφόρηση είναι η χειρότερη πληροφόρηση! Οδηγεί, σχεδόν πάντα, σε λάθος συμπεράσματα και λάθος επιλογές.

----------


## jap

> Σου εξήγησα ότι το γεγονός ότι έχει τη Nova η On δε σημαίνει *κατ' ανάγκη* ότι μπορεί να την αποκτήσει και ο ΟΤΕ.
> Από κει και πέρα, συμφωνώ απόλυτα στο ότι η Forthnet έχει συμφέρον να καθιερώσει τη Nova ως την πρώτη επιλογή για ελληνόφωνο περιεχόμενο, αντί να σπρώξει τον ΟΤΕ στο να δημιουργήσει ανταγωνιστικό περιεχόμενο.


Όπως τα λες lewton ακριβώς, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε και τη δορυφορική πλατφόρμα του Alpha που πήγε άπατη -- δεν χωράνε πολλοί παίκτες στην αγορά, τι περιεχόμενο να δημιουργήσει ο ΟΤΕ κι από πού να το βρει να το αγοράσει; Πάντως, στην ελληνίκή επαρχία, είναι ακόμα πολλοί που βάζουν nova για να έχουν ελεύθερα κανάλια με αξιοπρεπή εικόνα, αυτό τουλάχιστον μπορούν όλοι οι παίκτες να το προσφέρουν. Κι άντε, όσο προλάβουν μέχρι να έρθει η ψηφιακή.

----------


## lewton

> Η σφαγή που έγινε με τις 2 δορυφορικές πλατφόρμες (Alpha Digital και Nova) άφησε νικήτρια τη Nova και "στρέβλωσε" την αγορά τηλεοπτικού υλικού στην Ελλάδα. Δε ξέρω αν αυτό μπορεί να αλλάξει στο μέλλον... Θα δούμε φαντάζομαι


Στο Η.Β. φαίνεται ότι η Ofcom θα υποχρεώσει την Sky ως ΣΙΑ να διαθέτει το περιεχόμενό της σε κάθε παίκτη τηλεόρασης (είτε είναι cable, είτε δορυφορικό, είτε IPTV) σε ρυθμιζόμενο από την ίδια κόστος...
Ίσως να πρέπει να κάνει το ίδιο η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## cnp5

> Στο Η.Β. φαίνεται ότι η Ofcom θα υποχρεώσει την Sky ως ΣΙΑ να διαθέτει το περιεχόμενό της σε κάθε παίκτη τηλεόρασης (είτε είναι cable, είτε δορυφορικό, είτε IPTV) σε ρυθμιζόμενο από την ίδια κόστος...
> Ίσως να πρέπει να κάνει το ίδιο η ΕΕΤΤ.


Πόσο κοντά είμαστε σε κάτι τέτοιο στην Ελλάδα... μάλλον πολύ μακριά  :Sad:

----------


## faithl3ss

Εμεις τα "κακα" παιδια τα οποια γλυφουμε την ΟΝ εδω και ενα χρονο(ισως και  παραπανω) εχουμε ολα αυτα τα καναλια που ακουγεται οτι θα βαλει ο πΟΤΕ  και αλλα τοσα(30-EURONEWS.32-BLOOMBERG,33-AL JAZEERA INT,34-FRANCE24 (EN),35-FRANCE24 (FR),36-RUSSIA TODAY,37-Canal 24,40-POKER CHANNEL +,50-TV5,51-ZDF,52-DW1,53-RAI UNO,54-TVE.55-RTR,56-RECORD TV,60-WORLD FASHION,61-ZONE Club,62-RAGE TV,63-MAD TV,64-RADIO ITALIA,83-ZONE Reality)
Βεβαια εμεις που τα ακουμε τοσο καιρο για τις κακες υπηρεσιες της ΟΝ δεν θα πληρωνουμε το 50ευρω αλλα δεν πειραζει...
A!Και ο πΟΤΕ εβγαλε ανακοινωση οτι θα εχει σε λιγο καιρο "δοκιμαστικα"  IPTV...
Μακαρι το ολο εγχειρημα να πετυχει,μακαρι ολες οι συνδεσεις να ειναι απροβλιματιστες, μακαρι να ακολουθησει και η forthnet...

ΥΓ:Ζητω συγνωμη αν το κανω flame ή αν ειμαι εκτος θεματος(που δεν νομιζω...)

----------


## ΤΕΡΑΣ

Είαναι άραγε αυτό που λείπει από τον ΟΤΕ; Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κοιτάξει να φτιάξει το δίκτυό του πρώτα;
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=234754

----------


## pan.nl

Έγινε η πολυπόθητη κίνηση από τον ΟΤΕ και σε καλούτσικη τιμή (10€) αλλά το κόστος ανεβαίνει πολύ πλέον. Ήδη είναι 45 € μόνο για για PSTN + ADSL 24/1. Άν ρίξουν την τιμή στο Conn-x το ξανασυζητάμε.  :Wink:

----------


## gtl

> Είαναι άραγε αυτό που λείπει από τον ΟΤΕ; Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κοιτάξει να φτιάξει το δίκτυό του πρώτα;
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=234754


Σίγουρα πρέπει να φτιάξει το δίκτυό του πρώτα. Γιατί πάνω που ο ΟΤΕ είχε αρχίσει να χτίζει την εικόνα του "γρήγορου απροβλημάτιστου παρόχου", σε πολλές περιοχές οι μέχρι πρότινος full speed ταχύτητες και οι ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες άρχισαν να... υποτροπιάζουν στο επίπεδο του παλιού κακού ΟΤΕ άλλων εποχών. Όταν πρωτοέβαλα 24άρι Connx το θεώρησα αναβάθμιση από την ψευδο24άρα LLU σύνδεσή μου στην Tellas, αλλά αυτή την στιγμή αναπολώ τα 12Mbits της τελευταίας με νοσταλγία.  :Sad: 




> Εμεις τα "κακα" παιδια τα οποια γλυφουμε την ΟΝ εδω και ενα χρονο(ισως και  παραπανω) εχουμε ολα αυτα τα καναλια που ακουγεται οτι θα βαλει ο πΟΤΕ  και αλλα τοσα(30-EURONEWS.32-BLOOMBERG,33-AL JAZEERA INT,34-FRANCE24 (EN),35-FRANCE24 (FR),36-RUSSIA TODAY,37-Canal 24,40-POKER CHANNEL +,50-TV5,51-ZDF,52-DW1,53-RAI UNO,54-TVE.55-RTR,56-RECORD TV,60-WORLD FASHION,61-ZONE Club,62-RAGE TV,63-MAD TV,64-RADIO ITALIA,83-ZONE Reality)
> Βεβαια εμεις που τα ακουμε τοσο καιρο για τις κακες υπηρεσιες της ΟΝ δεν θα πληρωνουμε το 50ευρω αλλα δεν πειραζει...
> A!Και ο πΟΤΕ εβγαλε ανακοινωση οτι θα εχει σε λιγο καιρο "δοκιμαστικα"  IPTV...
> Μακαρι το ολο εγχειρημα να πετυχει,μακαρι ολες οι συνδεσεις να ειναι απροβλιματιστες, μακαρι να ακολουθησει και η forthnet...
> 
> ΥΓ:Ζητω συγνωμη αν το κανω flame ή αν ειμαι εκτος θεματος(που δεν νομιζω...)


Η on είναι εκ των πραγμάτων παντελώς αδιάφορη για την μισή Ελλάδα που κατοικεί εκτός λεκανοπεδίου, καθώς απ'ότι ξέρω είναι ο μόνος (ή από τους ελάχιστους) εναλλακτικούς που δεν έχει στήσει ούτε έναν κόμβο εκτός Αθηνών και περιχώρων.

Αυτό βέβαια δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι οι τηλεοπτικές υπηρεσίες που παρέχει είναι ένα σκαλοπάτι πάνω από το κλασσικό pvr (δεν χρειάζεται να "προγραμματίσεις" την εγγραφή μιας εκπομπής, αλλά αντιθέτως όλες οι εκπομπές, όλων των καναλιών των τελευταίων 48 ωρών, είναι διαθέσιμες προς προβολή, έτσι δεν είναι?). 

Αν ο ΟΤΕ διορθώσει τα σοβαρά προβλήματα που προέκυψαν με τις adsl υπηρεσίες του τον τελευταίο καιρό και προσφέρει κάτι παρόμοιο, νομίζω ότι θα είναι μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση, αν και συνολικά ακριβή. Αν από την άλλη μιλάμε για απλό, παραδοσιακό pvr, δεν μου λείπουν τα 30 ευρώ που κοστίζει ένα tv tuner για να επιτύχω παρόμοια αποτελέσματα. Ελπίζω πως πρόκειται για το πρώτο.

----------


## jap

> Έγινε η πολυπόθητη κίνηση από τον ΟΤΕ και σε καλούτσικη τιμή (10€) αλλά το κόστος ανεβαίνει πολύ πλέον. Ήδη είναι 45 € μόνο για για PSTN + ADSL 24/1. Άν ρίξουν την τιμή στο Conn-x το ξανασυζητάμε.


Επειδή η ταχύτητα των 8 που δίνει σαν όριο είναι λίγη (αν θέλουμε καλής ποιότητας και όχι υπερβολικά συμπιεσμένο σήμα, να μη μιλήσουμε για HD), πιο πιθανό βλέπω να καταργήσει την κλάση των 8 και να βάλει μια άλλη ενδιάμεση, όπως έκανε τον διπλασιασμό παλιότερα και την αναδιάρθρωση πέρσι (π.χ. να κρατήσει 1, 4, 24, να καταργήσει τα 2, τα 8 να τα κάνει 12 και να βάλει και ενδιάμεση κλάση στα 16 ή 18, δηλ, να μείνουν 1, 4, 12, 18, 24). Βέβαια τα παραπάνω δεν έχουν νόημα αν δεν μπουν και τα mini-dslam, αλλά πιλοτικά ήδη μπαίνουν σε κάποιες περιοχές. Αυτά είναι όμως καθαρές εικασίες.

----------


## 21century

Φυσικά μόνο αποδεκτό σε ορισμένες περιοχές και πελάτες, δεν μας αναφέρουν όμως τι γραμμή χρειάζεσαι για να βλέπεις...Σημασία έχει ότι για να προχωρήσει θα χρειαστεί σίγουρα τεράστιο εύρος ζώνης και καλύτερη ποιότητα παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών...

----------


## xristos100

Άντε με το καλό :Cool: 

Μια απορία.

Τι είναι τα mini dslams ; Ποια η διαφορά τους από τα dslams;

----------


## xolloth

το λεει και η λεξη ,μικρα περιοχικα dslams,ανα π.χ. 500 μετρα το ενα απο το αλλο,ωστε να λυθει και το προβλημα των ταχυτητων για οσουs ειναι τωρα σε μακρινεs αποστασειs απο τα dslam's.

----------


## xristos100

Ναι ΟΚ, και γω αυτό πιθανολόγησα, ήθελα όμως να είμαι σίγουρος.

Αυτή τη στιγμή χρησιμοποιούνται κάπου , από κάποιον provider;

----------


## jap

> Ναι ΟΚ, και γω αυτό πιθανολόγησα, ήθελα όμως να είμαι σίγουρος.
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή χρησιμοποιούνται κάπου , από κάποιον provider;


Ναι, χρησιμοποιούνται από τον OTE, πιλοτικά. Άγνωστο σε ποια έκταση θα βάλει ο ΟΤΕ και πότε, ούτε το αν θα επιτρέψει συνεγκατάσταση σε άλλους. Και, αν και εντελώς offtopic, το αναφέραμε αρκετοί γιατί είναι συνυφασμένη η χρήση τους με τη δυνατότητα παροχής μεγαλύτερων ταχυτήτων (και άρα IPTV) σε περισσότερους χρήστες.

........Auto merged post: jap πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Δες εδώ

----------


## stjim63

Το βασικό είναι να φτιάξει πρώτα ο ΟΤΕ το δίκτυο του, γιατί με τα συνεχή μπαλωματα στα καλώδια του, στις περισσότερες περιοχές, έχουμε χάλια ταχύτητες. Μ΄αυτή τη κατάσταση δεν νομίζω ότι θα "παίξει" πολύ το "έργο" της IPTV.

----------


## ubuntubu

Πιλοτικό IPTV υπάρχει στον ΟΤΕ εδώ και δύο χρόνια .

http://www.avclub.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1106

http://92.48.74.202/vb/showthread.php?t=36995

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=136391

----------


## mosaic

. . .και πάλι θεωρώ ακριβό το πάγιο για το conn-x TV (έτσι νομίζω) και να υποθέσω + ΦΠΑ ?
συν τα πάγια που πληρώνουμε ήδη (μα να πληρώνουμε την αναγνώριση 2,000 €  και τη φραγή  6,200 € )  ε όχι πάει πολύ . . .  
ας βελτιώσουν τις άλλες υπηρεσίες τους πρώτα (όπως προ-είπαν και άλλα παιδιά). . .   

τέλος πάντων. . . Καλή αρχή!


_δλδ δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό; Τι είναι τα 10,00 € / μηνιαίως; Κατοστάρικο; 

το παρουσιάζουν με έναν τέτοιο τρόπο λες και το παρέχουν τσάμπα_

----------


## cnp5

> Σίγουρα πρέπει να φτιάξει το δίκτυό του πρώτα. Γιατί πάνω που ο ΟΤΕ είχε αρχίσει να χτίζει την εικόνα του "γρήγορου απροβλημάτιστου παρόχου", σε πολλές περιοχές οι μέχρι πρότινος full speed ταχύτητες και οι ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες άρχισαν να... υποτροπιάζουν στο επίπεδο του παλιού κακού ΟΤΕ άλλων εποχών. Όταν πρωτοέβαλα 24άρι Connx το θεώρησα αναβάθμιση από την ψευδο24άρα LLU σύνδεσή μου στην Tellas, αλλά αυτή την στιγμή αναπολώ τα 12Mbits της τελευταίας με νοσταλγία. 
> 
> 
> 
> Η on είναι εκ των πραγμάτων παντελώς αδιάφορη για την μισή Ελλάδα που κατοικεί εκτός λεκανοπεδίου, καθώς απ'ότι ξέρω είναι ο μόνος (ή από τους ελάχιστους) εναλλακτικούς που δεν έχει στήσει ούτε έναν κόμβο εκτός Αθηνών και περιχώρων.
> 
> Αυτό βέβαια δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι οι τηλεοπτικές υπηρεσίες που παρέχει είναι ένα σκαλοπάτι πάνω από το κλασσικό pvr (δεν χρειάζεται να "προγραμματίσεις" την εγγραφή μιας εκπομπής, αλλά αντιθέτως όλες οι εκπομπές, όλων των καναλιών των τελευταίων 48 ωρών, είναι διαθέσιμες προς προβολή, έτσι δεν είναι?). 
> 
> Αν ο ΟΤΕ διορθώσει τα σοβαρά προβλήματα που προέκυψαν με τις adsl υπηρεσίες του τον τελευταίο καιρό και προσφέρει κάτι παρόμοιο, νομίζω ότι θα είναι μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση, αν και συνολικά ακριβή. Αν από την άλλη μιλάμε για απλό, παραδοσιακό pvr, δεν μου λείπουν τα 30 ευρώ που κοστίζει ένα tv tuner για να επιτύχω παρόμοια αποτελέσματα. Ελπίζω πως πρόκειται για το πρώτο.


Καθόλου αδιάφορη δεν είναι... αλίμονο... Οι εργασίες επέκτασης στη Θεσσαλονίκη έχουν αρχίσει... Το πρόβλημα της On (όσον αφορά επεκτάσεις) είναι οι απαραίτητες υποδομές (κτιριακές και όχι μόνο). Μη ξεχνάμε ότι η On βρίσκετε μόλις 1.5 χρόνο στην αγορά... και όχι 10 ή 15 να μη πω πόσα είναι ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## chaos38

Rapidshare  και παλι rapidshare
Εχω καμια 20αρια ταινιες να δω και κατεβζω καθεμερα ταινιες μουσικη προγραμματα με 5ευρω/μηνα
μαζι με 2 φιλους και ειμαι χαλαροςς......

----------


## morfeas2002

Κακή κίνηση.Κανάλια που τα έχουμε ήδη και οι συνολικές τιμές εκτινάσσονται στα ύψη.Ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω. :Thumb down:

----------


## kornilios

καλη κινισι αλα θα πω και την κακια μου ελπιζω να μην εχουμε παλι τιποτα κομενα καλωδια με βλαβη διοτι θα μπουκωσει το συμπαν ετσι και κοπει παλι κανενα τρεχατε ποδαρακια μου θα εχουμε τρελα γλεντια  με την επαρχια τι γινεται στο πιγαδι κατουρισε με τα 2 mps που εχουν σε μερικεσ περιοχεσ   και με τα μινι dslam οεεε

----------


## Symos

Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω το άλλο:

Αν ενεργοποιήσουμε το IPTV περνάμε αυτόματα σε Static IP? Γιατί κάποτε είχα ακούσει ότι χρειάζεται Static IP για να παίξει η TV.

Το ρωτάω γιατί έχω (απλό) Conn-X 24Mbps στο γραφείο καθώς η σύνδεση Office με static IP που θα προτιμούσα έχει 61 ευρώ αντί για 30, δηλαδή 31 ευρώ παραπάνω (και υπερδιπλάσια τιμή) για να έχω Static IP!!!

Άρα αν ισχύει το Static, να πάω να κάνω αίτηση αύριο ( πώς την κάνεις btw; )

Thanks

----------


## Symos

Ρώτησα και στο άλλο thread για το ίδιο θέμα, αλλά το βάζω κι εδώ γιατί βλέπω περισσότερη κίνηση:

Αν ενεργοποιήσουμε το IPTV περνάμε αυτόματα σε Static IP? Γιατί κάποτε είχα ακούσει ότι χρειάζεται Static IP για να παίξει η TV.

Το ρωτάω γιατί έχω (απλό) Conn-X 24Mbps στο γραφείο καθώς η σύνδεση Office με static IP που θα προτιμούσα έχει 61 ευρώ αντί για 30, δηλαδή 31 ευρώ παραπάνω (και υπερδιπλάσια τιμή) για να έχω Static IP!!!

Άρα αν ισχύει το Static, να πάω να κάνω αίτηση αύριο ( πώς την κάνεις btw; )

Thanks

----------


## sdikr

> ΚΑΙ ? Εξήγησέ μου σε παρακαλώ τι εννοείς.


Θα μπορείς να το έχεις  και εκτός Αθήνας;





> Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω το άλλο:
> 
> Αν ενεργοποιήσουμε το IPTV περνάμε αυτόματα σε Static IP? Γιατί κάποτε είχα ακούσει ότι χρειάζεται Static IP για να παίξει η TV.
> 
> Το ρωτάω γιατί έχω (απλό) Conn-X 24Mbps στο γραφείο καθώς η σύνδεση Office με static IP που θα προτιμούσα έχει 61 ευρώ αντί για 30, δηλαδή 31 ευρώ παραπάνω (και υπερδιπλάσια τιμή) για να έχω Static IP!!!
> 
> Άρα αν ισχύει το Static, να πάω να κάνω αίτηση αύριο ( πώς την κάνεις btw; )
> 
> Thanks


είναι με διαφορετικό vc  και είναι εσωτερική  ip    στο δικτύο  της Οτενετ  και όχι Internet  ip

----------


## baskon

Τι σχεση εχει το rapidshare με την Iptv?Αν ειναι ετσι τότε Τορρεντ και παλι τορρεντ.
Κατεβαζω οσες ταινιες θελω τσαμπε απο private tracker με full ταχυτητες και χωρις κανενα ορια download ανα μηνα..
Αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα μας..
Καλη κινηση η iptv και ελπιζω να ακολουθησουν και οι αλλοι.

----------


## MemphisGr

> Αν ενεργοποιήσουμε το IPTV περνάμε αυτόματα σε Static IP?


Symos προυπόθεση για την υπηρεσία φαίνεται να είναι Conn-X 8 ή 24Mbps. Συνεπώς δεν παίρνεις static ip.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Η on είναι εκ των πραγμάτων παντελώς αδιάφορη για την μισή Ελλάδα που κατοικεί εκτός λεκανοπεδίου, καθώς απ'ότι ξέρω είναι ο μόνος (ή από τους ελάχιστους) εναλλακτικούς που δεν έχει στήσει ούτε έναν κόμβο εκτός Αθηνών και περιχώρων.
> 
> Αυτό βέβαια δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι οι τηλεοπτικές υπηρεσίες που παρέχει είναι ένα σκαλοπάτι πάνω από το κλασσικό pvr (δεν χρειάζεται να "προγραμματίσεις" την εγγραφή μιας εκπομπής, αλλά αντιθέτως όλες οι εκπομπές, όλων των καναλιών των τελευταίων 48 ωρών, είναι διαθέσιμες προς προβολή, έτσι δεν είναι?).


72 ωρών.

----------


## DaveMurray

Εσείς καλά τα λέτε, ο ΟΤΕ κάποτε θα λύσει το πρόβλημα με τις αποστάσεις με τα πιλοτικά του προγράμματα περί mini dslam, οπότε δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα στο IPTV του... Οι άλλοι να δώ, οι εναλλακτικοί να δω τι θα κάνουν... Μόνο και μόνο που ακούν mini dslam τους βγαίνουν σπυριά.... (από την τσιγκουνιά τους....)  :Whistle:

----------


## WagItchyef

Καλά αντί για "mini-dslams" ADSL2+, δεν θα ήταν πιο ανταγωνιστικό να βάλει VDSL2?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very_Hi...scriber_Line_2

----------


## DaveMurray

Η το ένα η το άλλο θα κάνει δουλειά... Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ έκανε κίνηση ματ....

----------


## thanatos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Petros
> 
> Πάντως αν όλοι οι πάροχοι αρχίσουν να κινούνται προς την IPTV προβλέπω το τέλος των συνοικιακών βιντεο clubs..
> 
> 
> Θα πρέπει να επενδύσουν σε blu-ray, κάτι που δεν κατεβάζεις ακόμα λόγω μεγέθους.
> Αλλάζουν οι εποχές, θα πρέπει να αλλάζουν και οι αγορές...


Για τους μυημένους και δικτυωμένους τα video clubs έχουν ήδη πεθάνει λόγω torrents κτλ.
Εγώ πχ περνάω πια από το τοπικό video club μόνον απ'έξω και μόνον για να δω τίτλους καινούργιων ταινιών για να κατεβάσω ενώ παλαιότερα έσκαγα άπειρα λεφτά για ταινίες εκεί.
Όσο η μείζων μερίδα πάντως του πληθυσμού δεν έχει υπολογιστή και ευρυζωνική σύνδεση δοκώ ότι δεν κινδυνεύουν τα video clubs.
Όπως και νά'χει πάντως έρχεται σιγά σιγά το πλήρωμα του χρόνου και θα πρέπει οι προσφερόμενες υπηρεσίες τους να εξελιχθούν ειδάλλως θα αργοπεθάνουν.
Δεν νομίζω πάντως να είναι εξαιρετικά συντόμως έχοντας δει τις μέχρι τούδε προσφερόμενες IPTV  υπηρεσίες (από Vivo συγκεκριμένα).
Βέβαια εν αναμονή των υπηρεσιών Forthnet-Nova (και των εν τω παρόντι αναφερομένων πιλοτικών από ΟΤΕ) και των όποιων συνεπειών θα έχουν στο εν γένει παιχνίδι συμπαρασύροντας και τους λοιπούς παρόχους ,δεν βάζω και το χέρι μου στην φωτιά.
Αν και βέβαια θα υπάρχει πάντα νομίζω το μεγάλο target group που δεν προσφέρεται να σκάει κάθε μήνα συνδρομή για κάτι που κάνει αραιά και που.
Διό και επανέρχομαι στην αρχική μου παρατήρηση ότι δραματικές,ρηξικέλευθες αλλαγές στην εν λόγω αγορά θαρρώ ότι θα προκύψουν μόνον αν η ευρυζωνικότητα και οι υπολογιστές γίνουν πλειονοτικό και όχι μειονοτικό φαινόμενο του ελληνικού γίγνεσθαι (πράγμα που από μόνο του θα είναι τρομερά δραματική και ρηξικέλευθη αλλαγή της ελληνικής κοινωνίας).

----------


## zeta

μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ!
(απορώ πως τον αφήνει η ΕΕΤΤ).

----------


## pexlivanhs

Παιδια τα πραγματα ειναι απλα σαν υπηρεσια ακομη ειναι soft launch πραγμα που σημαινει οι τυχερακηδεσ που θα εχουν κληση απο τους διαχειρηστεσ της υπηρεσια θα παρουν εξοπλισμο τσαμπα ενω κανει ενα 200 μεσα στο νερο και την υπηρεσια απο 23  ευρω 10.Tο θεμα ομως ειναι αλλου γιατι δν δινανε το καινουργιο το sagem η το baudtek που εχουν ριθμισμενη θυρα για το sbox και δινουν το 780 ε????  :Whistle: 
το 780 πανω υποστηριζει και δυο θυρες για voip για να σκεφτουμε λοιπων ποιοι θα παρουν μετα voipakia ε??? και θα εχουν 3 νουμερακια με 3 διαφορετικεσ φωνες στην pstn??? ποια πελατακια θα ξεχνανε αναμονες 121 1242 κτλ και θα εχουν ενα help desk 24Η και εναν οτε που θα τους εχει στα οπα οπα  :Worthy: .Ειλικρινα εγω μονο για τον εξοπλισμο που κανει παπαδες και για την εξυπηρετηση που θα εχω θα το παρω εχω 24 και παει ικανοποιητικα καλα θα περιμενω να με παρουν να το φτιαξουμε πηρα 134 δν το δινουν απο εκει αλλα πιεσα και ο υπαλληλοσ  δρομολογησε να με καλεσουν φαντασου ακομα και την πωληση του την εχουν δωσει και αυτη σε εξειδικευμενο προσωπικο.Τελικα και ο ΟΤΕ θελει το Γερμανο του

----------


## psyxakias

Ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον θα είναι να παρέχει υπηρεσία καταγραφής & αναπαραγωγής όλων των καναλιών των τελευταίων 3 ημερών, όπως παρέχει η ONtelecoms - Για να δούμε  :Wink:

----------


## morfeas2002

> Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ έκανε κίνηση ματ....


Και που ακριβώς το στηρίζεις αυτό; :No no:

----------


## DaveMurray

Πιλοτικά dslam στην Αττική τουλάχιστον... Είναι μεγάλο Ατου αυτό για το IPTV, ειδικά όταν οι εναλλακτικοί, βγάζουν σπυριά όταν ακούν για mini dslam....

----------


## CAMEL_LIGHTS

> Τα Δελτία Τύπου δεν θα βγάζουμε απο την κοιλια μας.


 :One thumb up:  :Respekt:

----------


## psyxakias

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από DaveMurray
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ έκανε κίνηση ματ....
> 
> 
> Και που ακριβώς το στηρίζεις αυτό;


Θα συμφωνήσω, ρουά έκανε όχι ματ (ακόμα)  :Wink: 




> μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ!
> (απορώ πως τον αφήνει η ΕΕΤΤ).


Παίζει προφανώς με λέξεις κλειδιά (βλέπε δοκιμαστική διάθεση), εκτός κι αν τελικά δεν τον αφήσει και το περιμένει (άκουσα δε δέχονται ακόμα αιτήσεις, γιατί αραγε αφού το ανακοίνωσαν;  :Whistle: )

----------


## zeta

μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά, γιατί είναι κρίμα να μην πάνε. 
(έλεος πια με αυτή την ΕΕΤΤ).

----------


## nickvog

H προσφερόμενη iptv άραγε θα έχει και κανάλια της Nova (πχ. supersport) ???  :Wink: 

Γιατί αν πρόκειται μόνο για τα ελεύθερα της ελληνικής tv συν τα κανάλια της ψηφιακής της ερτ.... εμ, τότε ΔΕΝ συμφέρει καθόλου !!!!

Με μία pc tv καρτα (ακόμη και σε usb για εύκολο βάλε βγάλε χωρίς μόνιμη κατανάλωση ενέργειας στο pc) κάνεις άμεσα σχεδόν απόσβεση (και δεν τα σκας κάθε μήνα, και με ετήσια μάλιστα δέσμευση).

----------


## chaos38

> Τι σχεση εχει το rapidshare με την Iptv?Αν ειναι ετσι τότε Τορρεντ και παλι τορρεντ.
> Κατεβαζω οσες ταινιες θελω τσαμπε απο private tracker με full ταχυτητες και χωρις κανενα ορια download ανα μηνα..
> Αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα μας..
> Καλη κινηση η iptv και ελπιζω να ακολουθησουν και οι αλλοι.


Φιλαρακι στην iptv τι βλεπεις ?
Ταινιές - Τις οποιες κατεβαζει καποιος απο το rapidshare χωρις επιλεον κοστος και οτι ωρα τον βολευει
Σειρες -Το ιδιο
Καναλια -Τα ελληνικα ? τα πιανω ελευθερα
καναλια ξενα - Τι αραβικα & ιταλικα πχ τα πιανω με απλο δεκτη δορυφορικο τα εχω τζαμπα.

Ειχα 4 χρονια nova  και εδω και 1 χρονο κοπηκε και κανω τι δουλεια μου -διασκεδαση ομορφα ωραια και οικονομικα!!!!

Το μονο πραγμα για το οποιο δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα ειναι το να δω κανενα ματσακι.

Πραγμα που θα αργησει να δωθει απο iptv-εκτος forthnet.


YΓ.Αν βολευεσαι απον torrent ακομα καλυτερα.
Αν και μενα το rapidshare το μοιραζομαι με 2 φιλους και μου ερχεται οσο μισος καφες 1.5 ευρω το μηνα
και κατεβαζω οτι θελω χωρις να πιεζομαι.Μας φτανει και μας περισευει!!!!

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic





> μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά, γιατί είναι κρίμα να μην πάνε. 
> (έλεος πια με αυτή την ΕΕΤΤ).


Έλα βρε Ζέτα. Μετά την διαφήμιση για την καφετιέρα που "φταίει ο ΟΤΕ", η νέα πολιτική αντεπίθεσης είναι "φταίει η ΕΕΤΤ"; Θα βγει και σποτάκι σχετικό;  :Whistle: 






> *Κανάλια: ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3, Σινέ+, Πρίσμα+, Σπορ+, Eurosport, Eurosport 2, Extreme Sports, ESPN, NASN, Nat Geo Wild, Discovery Science, Discovery World, Discovery Travel&Living, Style TV, Zone Reality, Fashion TV, Baby TV, Euronews, France 24, Al Jazeera*
> 
> Το κόστος της βασικής υπηρεσίας θα είναι 15€ τελική και θα περιλαμβάνει :
> --Τα παραπάνω κανάλια και ηλεκτρονικό οδηγό του προγράμματος τους
> --Πρόσβαση στο περιέχομενο του Videoclub αλλά με χρέωση:
> 
> 2€/ταινία library films
> 3€/ταινία current films
> *~5€/ταινία adult films*
> ...


Στο θέμα μας...

- κατάφερε κανείς να κάνει αίτηση για IPTV;
- Κανά XXX κανάλι θα βάλουν ή μόνο ενοικίαση Adult films; (α ρε alpha digital μόνο εσύ σεβάστηκες και εμάς τους fans των... ντοκιμαντέρ  :ROFL: )
- Το "videoclub" θα είναι €8 για άπειρες ταινίες (και θα έχει άραγε ποικιλία?);

Μάλλον είναι λίγο νωρίς ακόμα για τόσες ερωτήσεις ε; Καλή αρχή πάντως.

----------


## DaveMurray

> Ταινιές - Τις οποιες κατεβαζει καποιος απο το rapidshare χωρις επιλεον κοστος και οτι ωρα τον βολευει
> Σειρες -Το ιδιο


Χωρίς κόστος ναι, ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ ΔΕ.... :Evil:

----------


## psyxakias

> Ειχα 4 χρονια nova  και εδω και 1 χρονο κοπηκε και κανω τι δουλεια μου -διασκεδαση ομορφα ωραια και οικονομικα!!!!


Ίσως αφορά άτομα που δεν θέλουν να μπουν σε τέτοιο κόπο (για σένα σίγουρα δεν είναι, αλλά για κάποιον μη εξοικιωμένο μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας προφανώς είναι). Καθώς επίσης υπάρχουν και θύματα.. oops άτομα που θέλουν να μην παραβιάζουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα (μεγάλο θέμα και δεν είναι το κατάλληλο thread, αλλά είναι σεβαστός λόγος)  :Wink:

----------


## civil

> Ας το έδινε τελείως δωρεάν για ένα μήνα σε όσους θέλουν να γίνουν Beta Testers για να δοκιμάσει την αποτελεσματικότητα της υποδομής!


Συμφωνώ!!!!
 :One thumb up:

----------


## stud1118

> Το QoS σιγουρα θα ειναι υπερ τοτ IPTV . Ειναι μια υπηρεσια που πληρωνεται επιπλεον οποτε νομιζω το αξιζει αυτο. 
> Τυπικα αλλα και ουσιατικα θελει καλη γραμμη και πακετο τουλαχιστον 8Mb.
> 
> Σε πρωτη φαση θα εχει σχεδον ολα τα Ελληνικα καναλια και αρκετα δορυφορικα.
> 
> Ομως το ατου της ιστοριας ειναι το EPG.
> 
> Με απλα λογια ειναι η δυνατοτητα προγραμματισμου για εγγραφη μιας εκπομπης μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα.


λοιπόν το IPTV είναι multicasting και το VoD είναι unicasting. Την ιδια QoS θα έχουν και τα δύο (rt-VBR, nrt-VBR) ή αντίστοιχα 802.1p bit =5 που το κάνει λίγο χειρότερο από το VoIP αλλά σίγουρα καλύτερο από το απλό ίντερνετ. Να δούμε τo codec που θα χρησιμοποιήσει. Αν παίξει και στο premium-2 πακέτο, τότε μάλλον θα πρόκειται για MPEG-4 που σου τρώει 2~3 Mbps από το BW σου.

........Auto merged post: stud1118 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στο Η.Β. φαίνεται ότι η Ofcom θα υποχρεώσει την Sky ως ΣΙΑ να διαθέτει το περιεχόμενό της σε κάθε παίκτη τηλεόρασης (είτε είναι cable, είτε δορυφορικό, είτε IPTV) σε ρυθμιζόμενο από την ίδια κόστος...
> Ίσως να πρέπει να κάνει το ίδιο η ΕΕΤΤ.


πάνω σε αυτό κάνω την διπλωματική μου. Βάσει του 703 κανονισμού περί ανταγωνισμού μπορεί να πατήσει ο ΟΤΕ και κάθε άλλος πάροχος και να ζητήσει η 4net να του κάνει μια προσφορά wholesale. Από την άλλη η 4net μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι όποιος θέλει NOVA ας βάλει πιάτο.... είναι μπέρδεμα    :Thinking:

----------


## mosaic

οπα μπερδεύτηκα το θέμα υπάρχει και εδώ, ΟΤΕ: Ξεκινάει η δοκιμαστική εμπορική διάθεση του conn-x TV 

να ήταν όλες οι πληροφορίες συγκεντρωμένες . . .



ενδιαφέρον και η άποψη του nickvog ! ! #132

----------


## nnn

> οπα μπερδεύτηκα το θέμα υπάρχει και εδώ, ΟΤΕ: Ξεκινάει η δοκιμαστική εμπορική διάθεση του conn-x TV 
> 
> να ήταν όλες οι πληροφορίες συγκεντρωμένες . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ενδιαφέρον και η άποψη του nickvog ! !


Έγιναν merged με λίγα μαγικά  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Μαγικά ε; Μα ποιος είσαι; ο David (Copperfield);  :ROFL:

----------


## Collective_Soul

Ρε παιδια ας πουμε οτι το προγραμμα θα εκπεμπεται απο τελευταις εσοδειας καλο codec βλεπε καποιο branch του mpg layer 4 που τρωει οπως ειπε ο φιλος 3Mbit
Αν σε μια περιοχη καποιος χρηστης λογω "μπουκωματος" του dslam(βλ πολυπαθο dslam Κων/πολεως) real time εχει 3mbit διαθεσιμα και βλεπει και iptv και σερφαρει σε εντονες σε ευρος ζωνης http εφαρμογες τοτε τι γινεται μπουκωνει το συμπαν?????

Δεν υπαρχουν μηχανηματα που να cachαρουν το media υλικο σε επιπεδο dslam???

----------


## lewton

> μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά, γιατί είναι κρίμα να μην πάνε. 
> (έλεος πια με αυτή την ΕΕΤΤ).


Προφανώς βλέπεις φαντάσματα.
Είσαι *η μόνη* που κατάφερε να μπλέξει την κακιά ΕΕΤΤ ακόμα και στην καθυστέρηση της IPTV του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## zeppelin

σωστά λάλησε ο blugosi

----------


## maik

Μερικες διευκρινισεις.

Το IPTV δεν δινεται μεσω των υπαρχωντων dslam που ειναι μονο για την ιντερνετικη κινηση.Αρα δεν υπαρχει θεμα "μπουκωματος".
Τα ρουτερ ειναι προσεταρισμενο σε αλλα VP/VC το 8/36 και παιζει  μονο απο μια συγκεκριμενη εξοδο.
Ναι υπηρχαν καποια αλλα ρουτερ πχ. philips ,sagem , baudtec που ειχα τετοια προσεταρισμενη εξοδο αλλα προτιμηθηκε προς το παρον το speedtouch 780.

Υπαρχουν δυο ειδη Tilgin το ενα με σκληρο και το αλλο χωρις. Προφανως πρεπει να εχεις αυτο με τον σκληρο  για να δουλεψει το EPG.

Σιγουρα θελεις τουλαχιστον 8Mb με καλη γραμμη γιατι το Mpeg-4 τρωει πολυ bandwidth. 

Υπαρχει και προβλεψη να μπορεις να βλεπεις εκμπομπες που εχασες αλλα δεν το θελουν οι καναλαρχες γαι δικους τους λογους.

----------


## MNP-10

Χρησιμες διευκρινησεις  :One thumb up:

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Μερικες διευκρινισεις.
> 
> Το IPTV δεν δινεται μεσω των υπαρχωντων dslam που ειναι μονο για την ιντερνετικη κινηση.Αρα δεν υπαρχει θεμα "μπουκωματος".
> .
> 
> Σιγουρα θελεις τουλαχιστον 8Mb με καλη γραμμη γιατι το Mpeg-4 τρωει πολυ bandwidth.


Τοτε πως τρωει bandwidth αφου δεν περναει απο dslam bbras κλπ

Εννοεις απλα να εχει τουλαχιστον 8μβιτ συχρονισμο το ρουτερ???

----------


## Georgevtr

Στο θέμα μας...

- κατάφερε κανείς να κάνει αίτηση για IPTV;
- Κανά XXX κανάλι θα βάλουν ή μόνο ενοικίαση Adult films; (α ρε alpha digital μόνο εσύ σεβάστηκες και εμάς τους fans των... ντοκιμαντέρ  :ROFL: )
- Το "videoclub" θα είναι €8 για άπειρες ταινίες (και θα έχει άραγε ποικιλία?);

Μάλλον είναι λίγο νωρίς ακόμα για τόσες ερωτήσεις ε; Καλή αρχή πάντως.[/QUOTE]

psyxakias

Φυσικα..εγω εκανα αιτηση στις 11 η ωρα και 12 η ωρα με πηραν τηλεφωνο να κλεισουμε ραντεβου για τον εξοπλισμο.
Ολα ειναι ακομη ρευστα και μεχρι τελους του ετους εχουν σκοπο-επιθυμουν να ενταξουν στην πλατφορμα τους 200 καναλια..
τα 8 ευρω δεν τα δινεις μονο για να χεις δικαιωμα στην βιβλιοθηκη.θα βγαλει πακετακια...
2 ευρω θα χει η ταινια και 5  :Evil:  η adult....

Υ.Γ. ΔΕΝ προκυται για beta testers οπως καποιοι ισχυριζονται,διοτι τα αναλογα 'πειραματα' εχουν γινει 2 χρονια πριν...

----------


## Eskaz

αφού έκανες εσυ αίτηση τότε τι ρωτάς? ξέρουμε αν θα έχει μουσικά κανάλια??

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

quote ήθελε να κάνει.
Λίστα με τα κανάλια υπάρχει στις προηγούμενες σελίδες.

----------


## manolisvl46

ρε παιδια εγω που εχω φοιτητικο 8 πρεπει να την κανω για connex σιγουρα ε?
το εχει δοκιμασιε κανενας θα τραβηξει πολυ η λογο του οτι παω σε ΟΤΕ παλι να απρει απλα 2 χαρτια και 
καμια εβδομαδα?

ωραια τα free καναλια αλλα εχετε προσπαθησει να τα δειτε σε lcd Tv και σε περιοχη που πιανεις ελαχιστα?

αν ακι η μεταβαση απο τη σιγουρια των 8 σε τρεξιματα(εχουμε και δυσκολο εξαμηνο lol)
με βαζει πλεον σε σκεψεις αν και την περιμεναμε την προσφορα απο πριν το καλοκαιρι

απανταω σε ενα φιλο πιο πανω 
μελλον(vdsl ταχυτητες εως 80 με παλια καλωδιοση στο σπιτι) = FTTC(fiber to the cabinet(ΚW))

----------


## Tiven

> Γιατι φιλε? εγω παντως ειμαι αισιοδοξος,οταν εχεις ενεργοποιημενη την υπηρεσια και δεν λειτουργει...παιρνεις το next2you οποιαδηποτε ωρα και δηλωνεις βλαβης και η αποκατασταση γινεται αμμεσα..παρακαμπτωτας ετσι το 121!Κατι ειναι κι αυτο για αρχη.....κι ελπιζω οι 'γερμανοι' με την τεχνογνωσια τους να τα πανε καλα.....ο χρονος ειναι ο καλυτερος μαρτυρας


Άλλο είπε ο φίλος , άλλο λες εσύ.




> Η το ένα η το άλλο θα κάνει δουλειά... Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ έκανε κίνηση ματ....


Κίνηση ΜΑΤ από που και ως που ? Από την στιγμή που άλλοι πάροχοι το παρέχουν εδώ και μήνες ήδη ? Ή το ότι το παρέχουν πολύ φθηνότερα στο συνολικό πακέτο ?


Εγώ θα το αγόραζα μόνο και μόνο για το Discovery Science αν είχε 10ευρώ και για κανα-δυο ακόμα κανάλια αλλά η γραμμή μου είναι ένα χάλι έτσι και αλλιώς οπότε...

----------


## zeta

> Προφανώς βλέπεις φαντάσματα.
> Είσαι *η μόνη* που κατάφερε να μπλέξει την κακιά ΕΕΤΤ ακόμα και στην καθυστέρηση της IPTV του ΟΤΕ.


δεν εννοούσα αυτό, αλλά είσαι προκατειλημμένος μαζί μου.
Εννοούσα ότι πως και τον αφήνει να το βγάλει το πακέτο.



Off Topic


		και ναι, η ΕΕΤΤ είναι κακιά. ¨Εριξε 11 εκ ευρώ, στον ΟΤΕ, για καθυστερήσεις του 1%
των αιτημάτων νέων βρόχων. 1% καθυστερήσεις, εχει και στις δικές του αιτήσεις ο οτε.
μιλάμε σοβαρά τώρα, για καθυστερήσεις του 1%?
για τις καθυστερήσεις των εναλλακτικών, τι πρόστιμα ρίχνει?
και επιτέλους μόλις σήμερα αποφάσισε να επιπλήξει το όργιο Τέλεντομ.
ε οχι ότι δεν παιζει καποιο συμφερον πίσω από την ΕΕΤΤ. Μην τρελαθούμε.

----------


## lewton

> δεν εννοούσα αυτό, αλλά είσαι προκατειλημμένος μαζί μου.
> Εννοούσα ότι πως και τον αφήνει να το βγάλει το πακέτο.


Αυτό ακριβώς κατάλαβα ότι εννοούσες. Για αυτό σου λέω ότι βλέπεις φαντάσματα.
Κανείς άλλος δεν έχει ισχυριστεί ότι η ΕΕΤΤ δημιούργησε έστω και το ελάχιστο πρόβλημα στην παροχή IPTV από τον ΟΤΕ.
Προφανώς λοιπόν το φαντάστηκες. Άρα τι βλέπεις; Φαντάσματα.  :Smile: 





Off Topic






> και ναι, η ΕΕΤΤ είναι κακιά. ¨Εριξε 11 εκ ευρώ, στον ΟΤΕ, για καθυστερήσεις του 1%
> των αιτημάτων νέων βρόχων. 1% καθυστερήσεις, εχει και στις δικές του αιτήσεις ο οτε.
> μιλάμε σοβαρά τώρα, για καθυστερήσεις του 1%?
> για τις καθυστερήσεις των εναλλακτικών, τι πρόστιμα ρίχνει?
> και επιτέλους μόλις σήμερα αποφάσισε να επιπλήξει το όργιο Τέλεντομ.
> ε οχι ότι δεν παιζει καποιο συμφερον πίσω από την ΕΕΤΤ. Μην τρελαθούμε.


Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι προκατειλημμένος, πάντως εσύ σίγουρα είσαι off-topic.  :Wink: 
Α, και το 1% είναι λάθος, αλλά θα στο εξηγήσω στο σχετικό thread αν θέλεις.

----------


## aiolos.01

Καλό είναι να αυξηθεί ο ανταγωνισμός τώρα που η forthnet θα βάλει και τη nova (και οι υπολοιποι σιγουρα κάτι θα βάλουν). Να μας πουν και τα κανάλια όμως, τουλάχιστον οσα έχουν συμφωνήσει μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## gmmour

> ...
> Υπαρχει και προβλεψη να μπορεις να βλεπεις εκμπομπες που εχασες αλλα δεν το θελουν οι καναλαρχες γαι δικους τους λογους.


H On πώς το κάνει; Κάτι άλλο παίζει!

Στην σύμβαση των πελατών On για την IPTV γράφει ότι η εταιρεία καταγράφει τα προγράμματα των προηγούμενων τριών 24ώρων για λογαριασμό των πελατών (On Rec), με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν έχει ευθύνη γιατί είναι το ίδιο με το να γράφει ο πελάτης τις εκπομπές στο βίντεο, μόνο που το κάνει η On γι'αυτόν! NPVR λέγεται!

Στο δια ταύτα, άντε να φουντώσει ο ανταγωνισμός! Έπρεπε να κάνει ο ΟΤΕ κίνηση για να ξυπνήσουν κι οι άλλοι! Οι Forthnet και HOL έχουν κρατήσει και ένα κυκλάκι για την TV τρομάρα τους. Από τα κυκλάκια που έχουν στο λογότυπο των προσφορών τους xPlay με τηλέφωνο, internet έχουν και ένα κυκλάκι για TV, αλλά... ζήσε Μάη μου να φας τριφύλλι!

Το "videoclub" μου φαίνεται περίεργο (πολύ καλό για να'ναι αληθινό) να δίνει απεριόριστες ταινίες VOD με 8 Ευρώ το μήνα!

----------


## zeta

> Αυτό ακριβώς κατάλαβα ότι εννοούσες. Για αυτό σου λέω ότι βλέπεις φαντάσματα.
> Κανείς άλλος δεν έχει ισχυριστεί ότι η ΕΕΤΤ δημιούργησε έστω και το ελάχιστο πρόβλημα στην παροχή IPTV από τον ΟΤΕ.
> Προφανώς λοιπόν το φαντάστηκες. Άρα τι βλέπεις; Φαντάσματα. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...


καλά, δεν καταλαβαίνεις, ή κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις?
είπα εγώ ότι η ΕΕΤΤ δημιούργησε πρόβλημα στον ΟΤΕ για την iptv? ουδέποτε.
απλά απόρησα για το γιατί δεν δημιούργησε. 
Το εννόησες τώρα? τι φαντάσματα και πράσινα άλογα...
Εμφανίζεσαι πολύ σιγουρος ότι είμαι μόνη που ισχυρίστηκα ότι η ΕΕΤΤ δημιούργησε πρόβλημα στον ΟΤΕ για την Ιptv.
από που προκύπτει αυτό?

όλες τις άλλες φορές δημιουργούσε προβλήματα,γιατί μη μου πεις τώρα ότι δεν τρόμαξε να δώσει το talk, και αφού το έδωσε, το έδωσε μόνο για τα δικο του δίκτυο, και μετά από πόσο καιρό έβαλε το talk και στις συνδεσεις που δεν είχαν internet? Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν έκανε τη ζωή του δύσκολη? Δεν τον αφηνε για λόγους ανταγωνισμού?
Μήπως ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να ρίξει τις τιμές αύριο το πρωί? σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες? μπορεί να το κάνει? γιατί δεν μπορεί?

Λοιπόν, και πάλι απορώ, ενώ δεν διατίθεται η υπηρεσία iptv από τους εναλλακτικούς, (εντάξει ον και βιβοντι και μονο αττική αν δεν κανω λάθος) πως θα την διαθέσει ο ΟΤΕ?
και να δουμε δηλαδή, μετά το πυλωτικό πότε θα τον αφήσει να το βγάλει εμπορικά, θα βγει με τον καινούριο χρόνο, ή θα του δημιουργήσει προβλήματα τότε (ελπίζω όχι).
Γιατι με το conn-x talk, ειχε γινει σιριαλ.

φυσικά αν θες να μου εξηγήσεις για το 1% ακούω. Αλίμονο, άποψη διαμορφώνει κανείς ακούγοντας όλες τις πλευρές. Και αν έχεις δίκιο το παίρνω πίσω. όμως δε θέλω να ακούσω μόνο τη δική σου άποψη, θέλω να σου απαντήσει και καποιος  για να κρινω περαιτέρω.
Εγώ σου ειπα, δεν ξέρω κάτι, τις δύο ανακοινώσεις διάβασα.

----------


## Eskaz

δηλαδή μουσικά κανάλια ντιπ? οσο αφορά τα μουσικά κλιπς απο κανάλι είναι δεν κατάλαβα

----------


## Producer

T-Home people... (Call+Surf+TV)... Το VDSLx ψήνεται... Το content και το functionality θα μεγαλώσει σύντομα στην IPTV πλατφόρμα...
Με τα miniDSLAMs, το high end της αγοράς είναι του ΟΤΕ για τα επόμενα 5 χρονάκια (εάν έρθει FTTH πριν, θα ανοίξω σαμπάνιες  :Smile: )

----------


## gmmour

VDSL2 και άγιος ο Θεός (αναμένοντας το FTTH)!!!

Forza oTe!

----------


## 75costas

> καλά, δεν καταλαβαίνεις, ή κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις?
> είπα εγώ ότι η ΕΕΤΤ δημιούργησε πρόβλημα στον ΟΤΕ για την iptv? ουδέποτε.
> απλά απόρησα για το γιατί δεν δημιούργησε. 
> Το εννόησες τώρα? τι φαντάσματα και πράσινα άλογα...
> Εμφανίζεσαι πολύ σιγουρος ότι είμαι μόνη που ισχυρίστηκα ότι η ΕΕΤΤ δημιούργησε πρόβλημα στον ΟΤΕ για την Ιptv.
> από που προκύπτει αυτό?
> 
> όλες τις άλλες φορές δημιουργούσε προβλήματα,γιατί μη μου πεις τώρα ότι δεν τρόμαξε να δώσει το talk, και αφού το έδωσε, το έδωσε μόνο για τα δικο του δίκτυο, και μετά από πόσο καιρό έβαλε το talk και στις συνδεσεις που δεν είχαν internet? Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν έκανε τη ζωή του δύσκολη? Δεν τον αφηνε για λόγους ανταγωνισμού?
> Μήπως ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να ρίξει τις τιμές αύριο το πρωί? σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες? μπορεί να το κάνει? γιατί δεν μπορεί?
> ...


Καλημέρα,

να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου και να προσθέσω ότι κάτι παρόμοιο συνέβη και με το All in One. Μέχρι να πάρει έγκριση ακόμα και για την πιλοτική διάθεση πέρασε από 40 κύματα τη στιγμή που σχεδόν τα ίδια σχεδόν πακέτα παρείχε και η Vodafone και η Wind. Μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να είναι ένας κάπως αρτηριοσκληρωτικός οργανισμός αλλά νομίζω ότι δε μπορεί να φταίει για οτιδήποτε στραβό στις τηλεπικοινωνίες.
Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς αν κάποιος μπορεί να κάνει αίτηση και ηλεκτρονικά για το IpTV;

Φιλικά,
Κώστας.

----------


## blugosi

Επανέρχομαι, με εποικοδομητική κριτική στην υπηρεσία και προσπαθώντας να μην ανακατέψω άλλα θέματα (ΕΕΤΤ , άλλους παρόχους κλπ.)

1) Τα κανάλια που δίνει είναι στην πλειοψηφία τους κανάλια που βγαίνουν ελεύθερα, είτε με κεραία (αναλογική  - ψηφιακή) είτε με πιατάκι 80 εκατοστών και δέκτη FTA, κόστους 150 ευρώ όλα μαζί στημένα. Πιστεύω ότι θα συμφωνήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι που έχουν δορυφορικό δέκτη, πως τα διεθνή κανάλια που δίνει (Eurosport, Jazeera κλπ) , όσοι έχουμε πιάτο δεν τα βλέπουμε σχεδόν ποτέ. Είναι άλλα 10 κανάλια μέσα σε εκαντοντάδες ελεύθερα χωρίς ιδιαίτερο πρόγραμμα...Τζάμπα εκπέμπονται, τι περιμένετε; Τα ντοκυμαντέρ ίσως και να αξίζουν αλλά δεν είναι τα prime κανάλια ντοκυμαντέρ. :Razz: 
2) Το συνήθες streaming από δορυφόρο με καλά κανάλια είναι μετρημένο μέχρι 8.5 MBIT. Ενδεχομένως με πιο μοντέρνο codec να μειώνεται η απαίτηση, αλλά να πέσει στα 3 το βλέπω δύσκολο. Επίσης αν πέσει τόσο χαμηλά, ενδεχομένως να χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερο buffering με αποτέλεσμα καθυστέρηση στην αλλαγή καναλιών. Με αυτά κατά νου, φοβάμαι ότι με συγχρονισμούς κάτω από τα 10 ΜΒΙΤ θα γίνεται μπάχαλο. :Whistle: 
3) Ακόμη και με συγχρονισμούς των 15 ΜΒΙΤ, αν τρώει τα μισά ή έστω το ένα τρίτο η TV, θα υπάρχει σαφής πτώση ταχύτητας. Βλέποντας τις γκρίνιες πολλών συνφορουμιτών όταν πέφτει ο συγχρονισμός τους από το 18 στο 15, αναρωτιέμαι πόσο εύκολα θα δεχτούν τέτοια μείωση ταχυτητας. :Thinking: 

Όλα τα παραπάνω μπορεί κάποιος να τα αμφισβητήσει, λειτουργικά ή τεχνικά. 

Δεν παύουν όμως να είνα προβληματισμοί που έχουν κάποια βάση. 

Γι' αυτό είπα ότι έπρεπε κατά τη γνώμη μου να βγάλει μία δοκιμαστική περίοδο δωρεάν, να μπουν μόνο Beta Testers, χωρίς χρέωση μέχρι να στρώσει η κατάσταση, και αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να μην μπλοκάρει το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο δημιουργώντας πρόβλημα σε όλους τους 550.000  :Smile:

----------


## cnp5

> Μερικες διευκρινισεις.
> 
> Το IPTV δεν δινεται μεσω των υπαρχωντων dslam που ειναι μονο για την ιντερνετικη κινηση.Αρα δεν υπαρχει θεμα "μπουκωματος".
> Τα ρουτερ ειναι προσεταρισμενο σε αλλα VP/VC το 8/36 και παιζει  μονο απο μια συγκεκριμενη εξοδο.
> Ναι υπηρχαν καποια αλλα ρουτερ πχ. philips ,sagem , baudtec που ειχα τετοια προσεταρισμενη εξοδο αλλα προτιμηθηκε προς το παρον το speedtouch 780.
> 
> Υπαρχουν δυο ειδη Tilgin το ενα με σκληρο και το αλλο χωρις. Προφανως πρεπει να εχεις αυτο με τον σκληρο  για να δουλεψει το EPG.
> 
> Σιγουρα θελεις τουλαχιστον 8Mb με καλη γραμμη γιατι το Mpeg-4 τρωει πολυ bandwidth. 
> ...


Μα φυσικά και γίνετε μέσω των υπαρχόντων dslams... H IPTV είναι... IP(Internet Protocol) TV... Τυχών "μπούκωμα" σε dslams θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα τη προβληματική υπηρεσία τηλεόρασης... Αυτό που ίσως θέλεις να πεις είναι ότι η IPTV δεν θα επηρεάσει το bandwidth στο internet του ΟΤΕ, καθώς η κίνηση θα είναι στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο της εταιρίας.

Το EPG (ή η έκδοση του EPG που θα έχει ο ΟΤΕ) δεν έχει σαν απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση την ύπαρξη σκληρού δίσκου... μια χαρά τα καταφέρνει και η On στο δικό της sagem (χωρίς δίσκο...)

Για τις κωδικοποιήσεις... η MPEG 4 θέλει περίπου 1-2 Mbps για αποδεκτά αποτελέσματα σε SD (Standard Definition) και γύρω στα 3-4Mbps για, σχεδόν, τέλειο ήχο και εικόνα. Συνήθως, οι πάροχοι IPTV, χρησιμοποιούν MPEG-2 καθώς είναι ευκολότερο format. Σε αυτό οι απαιτήσεις για καλή ποιότητα μετάδοσης είναι περίπου στα 5-6Mbps. 

Για HD (High Definition) μετάδοση,  μόλις με τα βίας μπορούν να δώσουν 720p αναλύσεις σε ADSL2+ γραμμές και το σήμα θα χρειαζόταν τουλάχιστον 12-14Mbps για να έχει αποδεκτή ποιότητα. Αν ζητάτε κάτι παραπάνω (1024p ή 1024i) θα πρέπει να υπάρχει υποδομή VDSL τουλάχιστον ή (αμήν και πότε) FTTH, οπτική γραμμή μέχρι το σπίτι ή ΚΑΦΑΟ. Εδώ τα μεγέθη εκτινάσσονται σε τουλάχιστον 24Mbps και για πολύ καλή ποιότητα γύρο στα 30-40Mbps.

Ξέχασα να τονίσω ότι ακόμα... δε ξέρουμε τίποτα για την υπηρεσία... καλό θα ήταν να περιμένουμε τις ανακοινώσεις του ΟΤΕ στο θέμα αυτό... Το μόνο που ξέρουμε για την ώρα είναι η διάθεση της υπηρεσίας σε πιλοτικό επίπεδο και το κόστος αυτής. Ας κάνουμε λίγο υπομονή πριν αρχίσουμε να κάνουμε κριτική/εικασίας για το conn-x tv...  :Smile:  αυτά

----------


## skapetis

> 1) Τα κανάλια που δίνει είναι στην πλειοψηφία τους κανάλια που βγαίνουν ελεύθερα, είτε με κεραία (αναλογική - ψηφιακή) είτε με πιατάκι 80 εκατοστών και δέκτη FTA, κόστους 150 ευρώ όλα μαζί στημένα. Πιστεύω ότι θα συμφωνήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι που έχουν δορυφορικό δέκτη, πως τα διεθνή κανάλια που δίνει (Eurosport, Jazeera κλπ) , όσοι έχουμε πιάτο δεν τα βλέπουμε σχεδόν ποτέ. Είναι άλλα 10 κανάλια μέσα σε εκαντοντάδες ελεύθερα χωρίς ιδιαίτερο πρόγραμμα...Τζάμπα εκπέμπονται, τι περιμένετε;


Έτσι ακριβώς




> Μα φυσικά και γίνετε μέσω των υπαρχόντων dslams... H IPTV είναι... IP(Internet Protocol) TV... Τυχών "μπούκωμα" σε dslams θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα τη προβληματική υπηρεσία τηλεόρασης... Αυτό που ίσως θέλεις να πεις είναι ότι η IPTV δεν θα επηρεάσει το bandwidth στο internet του ΟΤΕ, καθώς η κίνηση θα είναι στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο της εταιρίας.


Αυτό που νομίζω ότι υπονοεί ο mail49 είναι πως όσοι πελάτες προτιμήσουν IPTV θα μπαίνουν σε διαφορετικά DSLAM και όχι με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο που συνδέεται μόνο για ιντερνετ.

Καλή κίνηση πάντως  :One thumb up: , ειδικά αν ξυπνήσει τη φορθνετ και δούμε καμιά nova σε λογικές τιμές επιτέλους  :Twisted Evil: .

----------


## cnp5

> Έτσι ακριβώς
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό που νομίζω ότι υπονοεί ο mail49 είναι πως όσοι πελάτες προτιμήσουν IPTV θα μπαίνουν σε διαφορετικά DSLAM και όχι με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο που συνδέεται μόνο για ιντερνετ.
> 
> Καλή κίνηση πάντως , ειδικά αν ξυπνήσει τη φορθνετ και δούμε καμιά nova σε λογικές τιμές επιτέλους .


Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση... τουλάχιστον κατά τη γνώμη μου (από οικονομικής απόψεως...)

το παραπάνω σχόλιο ισχύει και για τα dslams και για τη nova  :Wink:

----------


## jap

> Επανέρχομαι, με εποικοδομητική κριτική στην υπηρεσία και προσπαθώντας να μην ανακατέψω άλλα θέματα (ΕΕΤΤ , άλλους παρόχους κλπ.)


 :Respekt:  Μράβο, είναι αυτό που λέμε productive posting, εδώ πάρα πολλοί γράφουν για να κάνουν εξάσκηση στην πληκτρολόγηση...





> Με αυτά κατά νου, φοβάμαι ότι με συγχρονισμούς κάτω από τα 10 ΜΒΙΤ θα γίνεται μπάχαλο.


Αλλά ο ΟΤΕ το έχει, καλώς ή κακώς, συνδέσει με ελάχιστη απαίτηση την ταχύτητα των 8. Αυτό είναι ειλημμένη απόφαση εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο. Για αυτό και ανέφερα ότι μπορεί να ανεβάσει τη συγκεκριμένη κλάση στα 12 ή 14 ή ό,τι θα βοηθήσει για να μην υπάρχουν προβλήματα.

----------


## skapetis

> Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση... τουλάχιστον κατά τη γνώμη μου (από οικονομικής απόψεως...)
> 
> το παραπάνω σχόλιο ισχύει και για τα dslams και για τη nova


Καλώς έβαλες το "κατά τη γνώμη μου".


Γιατί ήδη  έχει ανακοινώθει ότι ένας από τους λόγους που δεν έχει αναπτυχθεί η βάση πελατών της νοβα είναι η τιμολογιακή πολιτική.

Και ένας  λόγος είναι ότι η forthnet δεν πρόκειται να αυτοκτονήσει συνεχίζοντας να αγνοεί την IPTV (γι'αυτό άλλωστε αγόρασε τη Nova) ή δίνοντας την στην τιμή των ~55€ που ίσχυε μέσω πιάτου.   :Thumb down:

----------


## cnp5

> Καλώς έβαλες το "κατά τη γνώμη μου".
> 
> 
> Γιατί ήδη  έχει ανακοινώθει ότι ένας από τους λόγους που δεν έχει αναπτυχθεί η βάση πελατών της νοβα είναι η τιμολογιακή πολιτική.
> 
> Και ένας  λόγος είναι ότι η forthnet δεν πρόκειται να αυτοκτονήσει συνεχίζοντας να αγνοεί την IPTV (γι'αυτό άλλωστε αγόρασε τη Nova) ή δίνοντας την στην τιμή των ~55€ που ίσχυε μέσω πιάτου.


Κοίτα... δες το διαφορετικά. Η Forthnet ξόδεψε του κόσμου τα λεφτά για να αγοράσει τη Nova. Αναγκάστηκε να κάνει αύξηση μετοχικού κεφαλαίου μόνο και μόνο για να βρει τα χρήματα της αγοράς. Πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι σε θέση να κάνει νέες επενδύσεις (πολλών εκατομμυρίων) για υλοποίηση IPTV το χρόνο αυτό, ίσως και τον επόμενο. Αν δώσει ποτέ IPTV (πολλά θα εξαρτηθούν από το πως θα ανταγωνιστούν On και ΟΤΕ, είμαστε μικρή αγορά για να έχουμε 4-5 εταιρίες με IPTV), δε νομίζω να το κάνει πριν το τέλος του 2009 αρχές 2010.

Η τιμολογιακή πολιτική της NOVA έχει να κάνει κυρίως με τη θέση της στην αγορά και με τις αποκλειστικές συμφωνίες που έχει κάνει με εταιρίες παραγωγής τηλεοπτικού/κινηματογραφικού υλικού. Ας μη γελιόμαστε... η NOVA δεν είναι και ούτε πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ... SKY ή άλλο μεγάλο δορυφορικό δίκτυο. Αυτό και μόνο περιορίζει τη διαπραγματευτική τιμή με τις εταιρίες παραγωγής. Η τιμή της NOVA δύσκολα θα πέσει σε επίπεδα μεγάλων παικτών της Ευρώπης.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

1. Μπορείς να βλέπεις live αγώνες Champions League με 0.5+ Mbit γραμμή στο novasport με 6 ευρώ/αγώνα
2. 8 ευρώ για να έχεις δικαίωμα να ενοικιάσεις ταινίες (2, 3 ή 5 ευρώ / ταινία)
3. Μην τρομάζετε τον κόσμο. HD 1080i σε mpeg4 θέλει 10+Mbit. Αν ήθελε VDSL, τότε θα έδειχναν ένα κανάλι HD ανά transponder!

----------


## cnp5

> 1. Μπορείς να βλέπεις live αγώνες Champions League με 0.5+ Mbit γραμμή στο novasport με 6 ευρώ/αγώνα


To Mbps που αναφέρεις... είναι για web casting. Ναι το YouTube θέλει μόλις 120-300kbps για παίξει καλά... αλλά σε ένα μικρό παράθυρο και με θολούρες! Το ίδιο ισχύει και στο novasport μέσω web... ας μιλάμε σοβαρά για IPTV και όχι για web casting...




> 2. 8 ευρώ για να έχεις δικαίωμα να ενοικιάσεις ταινίες (2, 3 ή 5 ευρώ / ταινία)


Μα γιατί προτρέχουμε χωρίς να ξέρουμε... ας μάθουμε πρώτα λεπτομέρειες...




> 3. Μην τρομάζετε τον κόσμο. HD 1080i σε mpeg4 θέλει 10+Mbit. Αν ήθελε VDSL, τότε θα έδειχναν ένα κανάλι HD ανά transponder!


Θα έλεγα να κοιτάξεις εδώ και κυρίως τα level 3, 3.1, 3.2 που έχουν σχέση με HD 720p και πάνω...
Σίγουρα θα μπορούσα να στείλω και με HD video με χαμηλό bitrate... η ποιότητα όμως θα ήταν χάλια και σε καμία περίπτωση αποδεκτή για το format...

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

1. Τι σημασία έχει??? 
2. Το ανέφερε κάποιος πιο πάνω.
3. [rousopoulos mode on]Η απάντηση δόθηκε προηγουμένως (την έχεις βάλει σε quote!!!)[rousopoulos mode off]

----------


## lewton

> απλά απόρησα για το γιατί δεν δημιούργησε. 
> Το εννόησες τώρα? τι φαντάσματα και πράσινα άλογα...


Αυτό που εννόησα είναι ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει ποιός είναι ο ρόλος της ΕΕΤΤ.
Η ΕΕΤΤ ελέγχει οικονομικά τον ΟΤΕ ώστε να μην αποτελειώσει τους εναλλακτικούς χρεώνοντας τους πελάτες λιανικής του λιγότερα από όσα χρεώνει αυτούς για τη χονδρική.
Δεν ελέγχει τον ΟΤΕ στο τι υπηρεσίες δίνει.



Off Topic


		Το talk δεν είναι υπηρεσία, είναι οικονομικό πρόγραμμα.
Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα να δώσει το talk o ΟΤΕ, *αρκεί* να έδινε και πακέτο χονδρικής (προεπιλογής φορέα δηλαδή) με απεριόριστες κλήσεις και στους εναλλακτικούς. Αφού ο ΟΤΕ δεν το έκανε αυτό, η ΕΕΤΤ καλά θα έκανε να μην τον άφηνε να βγάλει καν το talk. Το ότι τον άφησε έστω και για περιορισμένο αριθμό ενεργοποιήσεων είναι 100% μεροληπτική στάση υπέρ του ΟΤΕ.
	


Αφού έκλεισα το παραπάνω off-topic, ας πάω και στον on topic. 
*Για εμάς που έχουμε καταλάβει ποιός είναι ο ρόλος της ΕΕΤΤ*, ήταν αυτονόητο το ότι δε θα δημιουργούσε κανένα πρόβλημα στην IPTV του ΟΤΕ.
*Ίσα-ίσα*, η ΕΕΤΤ εμμέσως πλην σαφώς παρακαλάει και τον ΟΤΕ, και τη Forthnet, και τη HOL να βγάλουν επιτέλους το triple-play τους για να έχει μετά να πουλάει μούρη ότι η αγορά προχωράει σε νέες υπηρεσίες.
Το ότι είσαι *η μόνη* που εξέφρασε την απορία του «πώς στο καλό και τον άφησε η ΕΕΤΤ» θα πρέπει να σε κάνει να καταλάβεις ότι έχεις παρανοήσει το τι κάνει η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## Tiven

> To Mbps που αναφέρεις... είναι για web casting. Ναι το YouTube θέλει μόλις 120-300kbps για παίξει καλά... αλλά σε ένα μικρό παράθυρο και με θολούρες! Το ίδιο ισχύει και στο novasport μέσω web... ας μιλάμε σοβαρά για IPTV και όχι για web casting...




Off Topic


		Πως φαίνεται ο άνθρωπος που έχει να μπει κάτι αιώνες στο youtube...

----------


## Hetfield

Το καλυτερο που θα μπορουσε να κανει ειναι να αφησει ελευθερο το συγχρονισμο για οσους χρησιμοποιησουν IPTV και να κοβει κατα περιπτωση το ιντερνετ στα 8 mbit.  :Smile:

----------


## cnp5

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Πως φαίνεται ο άνθρωπος που έχει να μπει κάτι αιώνες στο youtube...


Ότι πεις...



> Standard and high quality videos
> Comparison of high and standard quality YouTube videos (480x360 and 320x240 pixels)
> 
> A standard quality YouTube video has a picture 320 pixels wide by 240 pixels high and uses the Sorenson Spark H.263 video codec. The bit rate of the video signal is around 314 kbit/s with a frame rate dependent on the uploaded video.[46]
> 
> In March 2008, YouTube launched a feature which allowed some of its videos to be viewed in 'High Quality' format. This format offers the possibility of better video definition (480x360 pixels instead of the standard 320x240 pixels) for any video uploaded after this date. YouTube decides which videos are capable of this improved quality based on the standard of the original upload. Users can choose "always show me higher quality when available" on their video quality settings page in their account pages to switch automatically to the better quality.
> 
> YouTube's high quality videos are available in two versions, both of which have a maximum picture size of 480 x 360 pixels. By adding &fmt=6 to the web address of a video, it is played using the H.263 codec with mono sound, and by adding &fmt=18, it is played using the H.264/MPEG-4 AVC codec with stereo AAC sound.[47]
> 
> When asked why YouTube did not choose HD format, the site answered: "Our general philosophy is to make sure that as many people as possible can access YouTube and that videos start quickly and play smoothly. That's one reason why you don't see us racing to call this "Super Duper YouTube HD," because most people don't want to wait a long time for videos to play."[48]

----------


## manolisvl46

παιδια οποιος βαλει να μας πει εμπειρειες 
γιατι το σκευτομαι πολυ σοβαρα!!

----------


## Tiven

> Ότι πεις...




Off Topic


		Φυσικά ότι πω.

Έχεις δει θολούρες σε video με High Quality ? 

Α ξέχασα έχεις να μπεις κάτι αιώνες.
	



Αναρωτιέμαι , το ξέρουν όλοι πως δεν θα μπορούν να λιώνουν στα Rapidshare και στα Torrents την ώρα που βλέπουν εκπομπές ?

----------


## Blergh

> Καλα αλλοι τα δινουν τζαμπα.....Ειναι σοβαροι???? ΟΝ με λιγοτερο απο 40 ευρω εχεις τα παντα.... 
> 
> και ο εξοπλησμος σου μενει μετα??
> τι καναλια εχει ξερουμε? ποιοτητα υπηρεσιας?


Κατά περίεργο τρόπο, το IPTV της OFF σταματάει να έχει ήχο μετά το μεσημέρι.
Οσα τηλέφωνα και να τους είχα κάνει, έπαιρνα την ίδια απάντηση, Τα καλώδια σας φταίνε.¨
Ισως να πήγαιναν για ύπνο. τι να πώ δεν ξέρω. (χώρια τα απανωτά reset του ρούτερ απο το μπούκωμα). Αυτά γινώντουσαν τον παλιό κακό καιρό.  :ROFL: 
Στον καινούριο πάροχο πλέον δεν έχω τέτοια προβλήματα.

----------


## morfeas2002

> όσοι πελάτες προτιμήσουν IPTV θα μπαίνουν σε διαφορετικά DSLAM και όχι με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο που συνδέεται μόνο για ιντερνετ.


Καλό αυτό.Εδώ δε μπορούν να βρουν mini dslam για να φτιάξουν τις άθλιες ταχύτητες, θα κάνουν και διαχωρισμό για την IPTV;Κυρίως στις μικρές πόλεις που υπάρχει μόνο ΕΝΑ dslam. :Razz:

----------


## cnp5

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Φυσικά ότι πω.
> 
> Έχεις δει θολούρες σε video με High Quality ? 
> 
> Α ξέχασα έχεις να μπεις κάτι αιώνες.
> 	
> ...


Για ποιο High Quality video μιλάς σε YouTube; Για να καταλάβω δηλαδή... το YouTube δέχεται μια μεγάλη γκάμα από video formats... αλλά όλα στο τέλος καταλήγουν σε FLV με συγκεκριμένη ανάλυση και συγκεκριμένο codec. Κανένας από τους codec που έχετε χρησιμοποιήσει στο σπίτι σας ή μέσο web δεν είναι κατάλληλος για IPTV. 

Τέλος πάντων ότι θέλει ο καθένα πιστεύει... Καλό θα είναι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για IPTV/HD content/VOD και λοιπές τεχνολογίες, σε τηλεοράσεις HD και SD να μάθουν λίγα πράγματα για το IGMP πρωτόκολλο και για multicasting, και φυσικά για codecs που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε εφαρμογές IPTV. Τους περιορισμούς και τις δυνατότητες που έχουν... Το bitrate που χρειάζονται... και σε όλα αυτά να βάλουν και μέσα τον ήχο... που πολλές φορές δεν είναι μόνο stereo ή mono... αλλά DTS (όπως σε πολλές ταινίες της On). 
Καλό επίσεις θα είναι να μάθετε (όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε) και για το Fast Path ή Interleaved Path mode του ADSL... αυτό είναι προειδοποίηση για του gamers που θέλουν και iptv... θα δείτε τα pings σας... να ξεφεύγουν λίγο... 

Εγώ βλέπω και κατεβάζω ταυτόχρονα, χωρίς προβλήματα (είτε με torrent είτε με rapidshare). Φυσικά όχι στις ταχύτητες που έχω με το tvbox κλειστό, αλλά με όσο αφήνει το QoS της On... Δηλαδή, από τα 12.8Mbps με ανοικτή τηλεόραση έχω -5..6Mbps για download. Όσο και να "μπουκώσω" τη γραμμή... σπάνια θα παρατηρήσω προβλήματα στον ήχο ή στο video.

----------


## skapetis

> Καλό αυτό.Εδώ δε μπορούν να βρουν mini dslam για να φτιάξουν τις άθλιες ταχύτητες, θα κάνουν και διαχωρισμό για την IPTV;Κυρίως στις μικρές πόλεις που υπάρχει μόνο ΕΝΑ dslam.


τώρα πρέπει να απαντήσω σ'αυτό? Αφού το λέει σαφώς ο άνθρωπος :

"Το IPTV δεν δινεται μεσω των υπαρχωντων dslam που ειναι μονο για την ιντερνετικη κινηση.Αρα δεν υπαρχει θεμα "μπουκωματος"."

Απλά ελληνικά γράφει, δεν βλέπω κάτι διφορούμενο στα γραφόμενα. Από μέσα είναι, κάτι θα ξέρει. Δεν βλέπω το λόγο να βγει να λέει ψέμματα, εκτός αν έχεις άλλες ενδείξεις  :Razz:

----------


## ironfist

> Τι Router δίνουν , γνωρίζει κανείς ?
> 
> Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο παραπάνω , οι άλλοι το δίνουν έτσι αλλά ο ΟΤΕ....


Προφανώς θα σκοντάφτει (όπως και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις) στην ΕΕΤΤ  :Thinking:

----------


## Tiven

Μα γιατί παραποιείς τα λόγια μου ? Έκανα ποτέ σύγκριση μεταξύ IPTV και YOUTUBE ? Όχι.

Εγώ απλά σου είπα πως ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν *θολούρες* πλέον στο youtube. Και εσύ βάλθηκες σόνι και καλά να μου αποδείξεις πως το IPTV υπερισχύει , ενώ δεν μπορείς να τα συγκρίνεις καν αυτά τα 2.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Προφανώς θα σκοντάφτει (όπως και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις) στην ΕΕΤΤ


Ποιό πράγμα σκοντάφτει; Η διάθεση του STB με χρησιδάνειο;

Εγώ γιατί διαβάζοντας το δελτίο τύπου δεν καταλαβαίνω να σκοντάφτει το STB οπουδήποτε;

*/me ψάχνει για γυαλιά που βλέπουν φαντάσματα*

----------


## dimig33

Off Topic





> *...Για εμάς που έχουμε καταλάβει ποιός είναι ο ρόλος της ΕΕΤΤ...*


Εσείς που έχετε καταλάβει, είστε σίγουροι ότι έχετε καταλάβει? Γιατί μια τέτοια εικόνα της ΕΕΤΤ -σαν να είναι ότι είναι η FED και η ΕΚΤ για τις τράπεζες- δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Οι λεγόμενες αντιμονοπωλιακές ρυθμιστικές αρχές είναι ανα τον κόσμο κατά βάση διακοσμητικά στοιχεία ή υπηρετούν πολύ περιορισμένους στόχους (π.χ. ιδιωτικοποιήσεις πρώην κρατικών telecoms). Είδαμε την "δρακόντια αντιμονοπωλιακή" νομοθεσία των ΗΠΑ πως εμποδίζει π.χ. το μονοπώλιο της microsoft. Δεν αποτελούν εμπόδιο αλλά αντίθετα διευκόλυνση στην φυσική τάση του κεφαλαίου για συγκεντροποίηση και μονοπώλεια. Οι "αντιμοπωλιακές ρυθμίσεις στις τηλεπικοινωνίες" των χωρών της Ε.Ε. για παράδειγμα, φτιάχτηκαν για να διευκολύνουν τη συγκέντρωση 20-30 πρώην κρατικών telecoms σε 3-4 πανευρωπαϊκούς και παγκόσμιους κολοσσούς, όχι για να σπάσουν οι τηλεπικοινωνίες σε μερικές χιλιάδες "εναλλακτικούς". Δεν είναι τόσο αφελή τα αφεντικά ώστε να θέλουν να γυρίσουν τον καπιταλσμό δυο αιώνες πίσω...

----------


## alany

Λοιπόν παίδες Παρασκευή παραλαμβάνω εξοπλισμό και θα σας μεταφέρω εντυπώσεις. Σύμφωνα με το παλικάρι που μίλησα και έδωσα το ok για την αναβάθμιση στα 8 Mb από τα 4 Mb που είμαι τώρα η υπηρεσία θα δίνει σε πρώτη φάση 12 κανάλια, περίπου 400 ταινίες και επεισόδια. Μου είπε ότι όταν θα είμαι online στην τηλεόραση θα παίρνει περίπου 4 Mb και τα υπόλοιπα για internet. Όταν θα είναι στην αναμονή o δέκτης για την tv θα έχω για internet 8Mb. Αυτό που με έκανε να μπώ από τους πρώτους σε αυτή την υπηρεσία είναι πρώτον το κόστος 10+4= 14 ευρώ από 23 ευρώ που θα έχει μετά και δεύτερον το γεγονός ότι το modem υποστηρίζει δύο γραμμές για  voip έτσι  ώστε να έχω φθηνή ομιλία.

----------


## morfeas2002

> τώρα πρέπει να απαντήσω σ'αυτό? Αφού το λέει σαφώς ο άνθρωπος


Οοοοοοοταν βάλουν άλλα dslam τότε τα ξαναλέμε.Μέχρι τότε επέτρεψε μου να αμφιβάλω.Και εξηγούμαι.Εδώ δεν βάζουν mini dslam για να διορθώσουν την ταχύτητα, θα βάλουν ξεχωριστά για IPTV;Και αν το κάνουν θα είναι εντελώς φάουλ.Χωρίς να βελτειώσουν μια υπηρεσία, να ξεκινάνε καινούρια.

----------


## xmperop1

> Οοοοοοοταν βάλουν άλλα dslam τότε τα ξαναλέμε.Μέχρι τότε επέτρεψε μου να αμφιβάλω.Και εξηγούμαι.Εδώ δεν βάζουν mini dslam για να διορθώσουν την ταχύτητα, θα βάλουν ξεχωριστά για IPTV;Και αν το κάνουν θα είναι εντελώς φάουλ.Χωρίς να βελτειώσουν μια υπηρεσία, να ξεκινάνε καινούρια.


Η υπηρεσία Connx IPTV θα δοθεί μονάχα σε συνδρομητές που έχουν τη δυνατότητα να διασυνδεθούν στο δίκτυο ADSL over Metro Ethernet με εξοπλισμό (DSLAM) της Huawei και μόνο με ταχύτητες 8 η 24Mbps.
Για κάθε τέτοιο DSLAM θα δημιουργηθούν dedicated VLANs (unicast/multicast) για τη δρομολόγηση της IPTV κίνησης στον IPTV εξοπλισμό που έχει εγκατασταθεί σε κάθε Ethernet Domain (Content Managers, Video Servers, Broadcast Servers, κλπ)

Και φυσικά μπορείς να αμφιβάλεις.

----------


## MemphisGr

> το κόστος 10+4= 14 ευρώ


Το κόστος της υπηρεσίας αναφέρεται πως θα είναι 10€.Τα άλλα 4 από που προκύπτουν;

----------


## alany

> Το κόστος της υπηρεσίας αναφέρεται πως θα είναι 10€.Τα άλλα 4 από που προκύπτουν;


Τα άλλα 4 είναι η διαφορά από 4 Mb σε 8 Mb.

----------


## manolisvl46

ξεκαθαρα υπαρχει κατι για τις τιμες 
αν θελεις 24ΜΒ για αν τρεχεις νορμαλ εχει 30 ΕΥΡ το μηνα
                                                       +28(30κατι)παγιο με σχεδον καθολου κλησεις
                                                       +10(η 14)ΕΥΡ το μηνα

                                                         68ΕΥΡ η 72ΕΥΡ????

τα λεω καλα?

----------


## Sacred

παιδες με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να βάλω αυτή την υπηρεσία σαν τεστερ κτλπ.
με δωρεάν τον εξοπλισμό και 10 ευρώ + φπα τον μήνα.
την δευτέρα μου φέρνουν το ρουτερ και τον αποκωδικοποιητή.

----------


## maik

> ξεκαθαρα υπαρχει κατι για τις τιμες 
> αν θελεις 24ΜΒ για αν τρεχεις νορμαλ εχει 30 ΕΥΡ το μηνα
>                                                        +28(30κατι)παγιο με σχεδον καθολου κλησεις
>                                                        +10(η 14)ΕΥΡ το μηνα
> 
>                                                          68ΕΥΡ η 72ΕΥΡ????
> 
> τα λεω καλα?


Λαθος τα λες. Τα 28 € του παγιου ειναι για διμηνο

Οποτε εχουμε 54 € συνολο . Αν θελεις ομως να βαλεις  conn-x talk (που φανταζομαι θα θελεις ) φτανεις τα 72€ τον μηνα μαζι με το ΦΠΑ και φυσικα εχει απεριοριστες κλησεις

----------


## Insomniac

Για να δει καποιος καποια ταινια στην τηλεοραση του σαλονιου τι χρειαζεται με αυτο το "συστημα" ???
*Ασυρματη* μεταδοση ειναι δυνατη ??? 
Το modem που ηδη εχει πρεπει να ειναι και router ???
Ευχαριστω ...εκ μερους ενος φιλου.

Συγνωμη αν εχει απαντηθει.

----------


## paraskdi

Σιγά μην πληρώσω για να βλέπω T.V.

----------


## maik

> Για να δει καποιος καποια ταινια στην τηλεοραση του σαλονιου τι χρειαζεται με αυτο το "συστημα" ???
> *Ασυρματη* μεταδοση ειναι δυνατη ??? 
> Το modem που ηδη εχει πρεπει να ειναι και router ???
> Ευχαριστω ...εκ μερους ενος φιλου.
> 
> Συγνωμη αν εχει απαντηθει.


To modem ειναι το speedtouch 780 που δινεται τωρα δωρεαν. Με αλλο προς το παρον δεν νομιζω να παιζει.
Απο το 780 πας με καλωδιο ethernet στο Tilgin και απο εκει με scart στην τηλεοραση.

Οποτε αν δεν εχεις υπολογιστη ρουτερ και tv κοντα θελει καποιες καλωδιωσεις.

Για ασυρματη μεταδοση του tv σηματος λιγο χλωμο δεν το βλεπεις και συ :Thinking:

----------


## alany

Το θετικό είναι ότι θα έχω και voip για φθηνή ομιλία έτσι δεν θα χρειαστεί να βάλω conn-x talk.

----------


## Insomniac

> To modem ειναι το speedtouch 780 που δινεται τωρα δωρεαν. Με αλλο προς το παρον δεν νομιζω να παιζει.
> Απο το 780 πας με καλωδιο ethernet στο Tilgin και απο εκει με scart στην τηλεοραση.
> 
> Οποτε αν δεν εχεις υπολογιστη ρουτερ και tv κοντα θελει καποιες καλωδιωσεις.
> 
> Για ασυρματη μεταδοση του tv σηματος λιγο χλωμο δεν το βλεπεις και συ


Ευχαριστω.Κατι εχω διαβασει για ασυρματα κιτακια σε Πλαισιο κλπ αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.

........Auto merged post: Insomniac πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το θετικό είναι ότι θα έχω και voip για φθηνή ομιλία έτσι δεν θα χρειαστεί να βάλω conn-x talk.


 
Η τηλεφωνια θα ειναι voip ???? Αν ναι θα εχει χρεωση ???

----------


## Tiven

> Το θετικό είναι ότι θα έχω και voip για φθηνή ομιλία έτσι δεν θα χρειαστεί να βάλω conn-x talk.


VoIP ο ΟΤΕ ? Από που και ως που ? 

Ή μήπως είδες τις θύρες τηλεφώνου που έχει το router και χάρηκες ? :Razz:

----------


## Insomniac

> VoIP ο ΟΤΕ ? Από που και ως που ? 
> 
> Ή μήπως είδες τις θύρες τηλεφώνου που έχει το router και χάρηκες ?


 
Μαλλον κατι τετοιο ειδαν.Eχει και το δικο μου Thomson WL αλλα εγω εχω voip με netone.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

καλά όλα αυτά αλλά αρκετές περιοχές εντός μάλιστα Αττικής παίζουν το μέγιστο στα 2mbps και αυτό με το ζόρι..άλλες περιοχές εκός αθηνών έχουν άθλιες συνδέσεις..για όλα αυτά θα βγάλει υπηρεσία ο ΟΤΕ;

----------


## maik

> Η τηλεφωνια θα ειναι voip ???? Αν ναι θα εχει χρεωση ???


Δεν εχει voip προς το παρον καρτνια μου. :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Σιγά μην πληρώσω για να βλέπω T.V.


οπότε το νήμα δεν σας ενδιαφέρει,  έτσι δεν είναι;




> VoIP ο ΟΤΕ ? Από που και ως που ? 
> 
> Ή μήπως είδες τις θύρες τηλεφώνου που έχει το router και χάρηκες ?


voip  Ο ΟΤΕ  φυσικά  και έχει,  μην  κάνεις  σύγκριση  με το I-call  ή  τα ανάλογα,    το δίνει σε μεγάλους πελάτες, η  Oteglobe  το δίνει σε παρόχους,    voip  έχει,  εσύ δεν έχεις



Τελικά το πρόβλημα ποιο είναι η χρεώση;   το ότι καλύπτει απο το ξεκινήμα  πάνω  απο 1 κέντρα  και πάνω  απο μία πόλη;   

Δεν θέλετε  μην βάλετε    επιλόγες έχετε   ή μήπως όχι;

----------


## alany

Λοιπόν να το ξεκαθαρίσω. Το modem έχει voip και μάλιστα δύο θύρες. *Το παλικάρι μου είπε ότι αργότερα θα δώσει και ο ΟΤΕ voip*. Μην τα μπερδεύουμε.

----------


## Tiven

> οπότε το νήμα δεν σας ενδιαφέρει,  έτσι δεν είναι;
> 
> voip  Ο ΟΤΕ  φυσικά  και έχει,  μην  κάνεις  σύγκριση  με το I-call  ή  τα ανάλογα,    το δίνει σε μεγάλους πελάτες, η  Oteglobe  το δίνει σε παρόχους,    voip  έχει,  εσύ δεν έχεις


Ναι βρε , αυτό είπα και 'γω  :Wink:  
Σε πελάτες σαφώς και δίνει , για τους χρήστες (εμάς) μιλούσα  :Smile:  




> Λοιπόν να το ξεκαθαρίσω. Το modem έχει voip και μάλιστα δύο θύρες. *Το παλικάρι μου είπε ότι αργότερα θα δώσει και ο ΟΤΕ voip*. Μην τα μπερδεύουμε.


Αργότερα ναι , όπως είπε και ο maik , καρντιά μου  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

Off Topic





> Aφού τα δικαιώματα στην ΕΛλάδα τα έχει πάρει η NetMed πως θα το δείξει ο ΟΤΕ αν δε πληρώσει την NetMed-->Forthnet; Είναι σα να περιμένεις απο τη ΝΕΤ να δείξει τα εντός του ΠΑΟΚ που είναι στη Nova


Τα δικαιώματα πιανού; Του MTV;  :Thinking:

----------


## restos

καλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι γινετε τοσος ντορος με την τι-βι!!!! παρτε ενα πιατακι με αποδικοποιητη 130ε με την τοποθετηση... και αλλα θα του δωσοθμε του οτε ...ως (π)οτε? :Razz:

----------


## euri

> Η υπηρεσία Connx IPTV θα δοθεί μονάχα σε συνδρομητές που έχουν τη δυνατότητα να διασυνδεθούν στο δίκτυο ADSL over Metro Ethernet με εξοπλισμό (DSLAM) της Huawei και μόνο με ταχύτητες 8 η 24Mbps.
> Για κάθε τέτοιο DSLAM θα δημιουργηθούν dedicated VLANs (unicast/multicast) για τη δρομολόγηση της IPTV κίνησης στον IPTV εξοπλισμό που έχει εγκατασταθεί σε κάθε Ethernet Domain (Content Managers, Video Servers, Broadcast Servers, κλπ)


Υπάρχει (δημοσιεύσιμη) λίστα αυτών των κέντρων;

----------


## zeta

> καλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι γινετε τοσος ντορος με την τι-βι!!!! παρτε ενα πιατακι με αποδικοποιητη 130ε με την τοποθετηση... και αλλα θα του δωσοθμε του οτε ...ως (π)οτε?


εξαρτάται τι θέλει κανείς.
με το πιατο, βλεπεις μονο τα ελευθερα καναλια.
καλα΄και του οτε τα καναλια δεν ειναι πολλά, αλλά προφανως 
στην πορεία θα δώσει και άλλα. 
και ειναι και η υπηρεσία video on demand.
ειναι προσωπικό θέμα η επιλογή πάντως.
και δεν ειναι  το ιδιο το iptv με το πιατο. και ο καθένας διαλέγει και παίρνει.

----------


## maik

> Υπάρχει (δημοσιεύσιμη) λίστα αυτών των κέντρων;


Πρακτικα μπορεις να το δεις απο εδω http://www.oteshop.gr/adslwizard.asp?hop=h&wid=265
αν δεις οτι εχει διαθεσιμοτητα για 8Μb και πανω .

----------


## ironfist

> Ποιό πράγμα σκοντάφτει; Η διάθεση του STB με χρησιδάνειο;
> 
> Εγώ γιατί διαβάζοντας το δελτίο τύπου δεν καταλαβαίνω να σκοντάφτει το STB οπουδήποτε;
> 
> */me ψάχνει για γυαλιά που βλέπουν φαντάσματα*


Για την τιμή της υπηρεσίας αναφερόμουν που κάποιοι φίλοι θεώρησαν ακριβή και κάποιοι άλλοι είπαν να την προσφέρει δωρεάν στην αρχή  :Smile:

----------


## morfeas2002

> με το πιατο, βλεπεις μονο τα ελευθερα καναλια.

----------


## zeta

γιατί γελας?
αν βάλεις ενα πιατο στην ταρατσα σου, χωρις να πληρωνεις συνδρομή, ή να ειναι ολοκληρωμένη συνδρομή τύπου ΝΟΒΑ, βλέπεις ελεύθερα τα συνδρομητικά? από πότε?
τότε όλοι θα έβαζαν ένα πιάτο, και τα συνδρομητικά θα είχαν πεθάνει...

----------


## morfeas2002

Τα συνδρομητικά δεν είναι μόνο Nova.Και δεν είναι της παρούσης το θέμα για συζήτηση. :Wink:

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Προφανώς εννοεί ότι είναι συνηθισμένο να βλέπει κάποιος δωρεάν αρκετά συνδρομητικά πακέτα με διάφορους τρόπους (με χρήση κλειδιών, κάρτες κλώνους, card sharing κτλ). Τώρα αν είναι νόμιμο ή όχι, είναι αυτονόητο  :Whistle:

----------


## thomaseap

Τι είναι το conn-x TV;



Το Conn-x TV είναι η νέα υπηρεσία ψυχαγωγίας του ΟΤΕ που περιλαμβάνει τηλεοπτικά κανάλια, ταινίες, παιχνίδια.


Υπηρεσίες Conn-x TV

    * Τηλεοπτικά κανάλια με ψηφιακό σήμα 

      ΕΤ1 	ΝΕΤ 	ΕΤ3
      Σινέ+ 	Πρίσμα+ 	Σπορ+
      Eurosport 	Eurosport 2 	Extreme Sports
      ESPN 	NASN 	Nat Geo Wild
      Discovery Science 	Discovery World 	Discovery Travel & Living
      Style TV 	Zone Reality 	Fashion TV
      Baby TV 	Euronews 	France 24
      Al Jazeera   	                         	     
      καθώς και ηλεκτρονικό οδηγό του προγράμματος τους (Electronic Program Guide).

    * VideoClub
      Δυνατότητα να "νοικιάσει" ο πελάτης από μια συλλογή την ταινία που επιθυμεί να δει.  Η ταινία από τη στιγμή που θα την αγοράσει ο πελάτης θα είναι διαθέσιμη για προβολή για 24 ώρες.
    * Συνδρομητικό VideoClub
      Δυνατότητα να δει ο πελάτης από μια συγκεκριμένη συλλογή απεριόριστα, ταινίες, μουσικά videoclip, τηλεοπτικές σειρές, ντοκιμαντέρ, παιδικές σειρές με ένα μόνο μηνιαίο πάγιο.
    * EPG/mini EPG
      Το πρόγραμμα των καναλιών του Conn-X TV.
    * Parental Control
      Δυνατότητα να κλειδώσει/ξεκλειδώσει κανάλια/VoD ανάλογα με το rating (ακατάλληλο για όλους κ.λ.π.).
    * Gaming 
      (Τάβλι, BlackJack, RockSwap, Sudoku, KaBoom, Blockbuste, Σκορ 4, Memory ) 



Προϋποθέσεις αγοράς Conn-X TV:

• Οικιακός πελάτης
• PSTN ή ISDN τηλεφωνική σύνδεση
• Conn-x 8Mbps ή 24Mbps
• Συμβατό εξοπλισμό: modem και αποκωδικοποιητή (set top box)

Για soft launch:
– Αποκωδικοποιητής/Set top box (STB): Tilgin Mood 400-001
– Modem router: IAD Thomson 780 για PSTN / και 780i για ISDN
• Τηλεόραση (με scart ή/και HDMI έξοδο)
και μετα τους 3 μηνες τα καναλια θα ειναι



__________ Information from ESET NOD32 Antivirus, version of virus signature database 3503 (20081008) __________

The message was checked by ESET NOD32 Antivirus.

http://www.eset.com

----------


## ZORO

Έχω διαβάσει αυτό το νήμα από την αρχή. Πολλές φορές σε αυτό το φόρουμ έχω επικρίνει τον ΟΤΕ για πράγματα που θεωρούσα λάθος. Ιδιαίτερα γιατί πιστευώ ότι έχει τις δυνατότητες να κάνει πολυ περισσότερα, οπώτε οι όποιες καθυστερήσεις ή ελείψεις ήταν θέμα επιλογής και όχι θέμα δυνατοτήτων. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει το όνομα ΟΤΕ να αποτελεί κόκκινο πανί. Εξάλου πολλές φορές υπήρχε συζήτηση για ip tv εδώ μέσα. Διαβάζοντας αυτό το νήμα αποκτά την εντύπωση ότι τελικά πολλοί εδω πέρα είναι αντίθετοι στο να υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα στους Έλληνες από τους Έλληνες παρόχους. Τελικά αναρωτιέμαι θέλουμε ή δεν θέλουμε αυτή την δυνατότητα; Εγώ θεωρώ εξαιρετικά καλή κίνηση από πλευράς ΟΤΕ ότι αρχίζει να διαθέτει αυτή την υπηρεσία. Το εάν δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα ή όχι απόμένει να το δούμε στην πράξη. Και εκεί όταν θα έχουμε την εμπειρία της υπηρεσίας μπορούμε να κάνουμε κριτική. Και ευχόμαι σύντομα να ακολουθήσουν το παράδειγμα του ΟΤΕ και οι άλλες εταιρίες.

----------


## 75costas

Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι τους πιο σχετικούς από εμένα.

Αυτή τη στιγμή με το Conn-x έχω το Baudtec με τη θύρα STB. Βασικά ενδιαφερόμουν να αποκτήσω το ST585v7.
Μετά την ανακοίνωση για το Conn-x TV και τη παροχή του Thomson 780i το έχω τρενάρει λίγο.
Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι αν το συγκεκριμένο είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο ποιότητας και χαρακτηριστικών με το 585v7.
Φυσικά δε γνωρίζω τίποτα για κανένα από τα δύο, αλλα με βάση όσα διαβάζω εδώ μέσα το 585v7 είναι κάτι σαν το άγιο δισκοπότηρο των οικιακών routers! :Smile:  Επίσης, επειδή κάπου διάβασα ότι και το 585v7 διαθέτει θύρα STB, θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και αν θα υποστηρίζει το Conn-x TV.

Ευχαριστώ,
Κώστας.

----------


## manicx

Θύρα STB υπάρχει. To router όπως έρχεται έχει firmware με logo του ΟΤΕ κι επιλογή IPTV. Λογικά, θα υποστηρίζει την υπηρεσία.

----------


## skapetis

> Η υπηρεσία Connx IPTV θα δοθεί μονάχα σε συνδρομητές που έχουν τη δυνατότητα να διασυνδεθούν στο δίκτυο ADSL over Metro Ethernet με εξοπλισμό (DSLAM) της Huawei και μόνο με ταχύτητες 8 η 24Mbps.
> Για κάθε τέτοιο DSLAM θα δημιουργηθούν dedicated VLANs (unicast/multicast) για τη δρομολόγηση της IPTV κίνησης στον IPTV εξοπλισμό που έχει εγκατασταθεί σε κάθε Ethernet Domain (Content Managers, Video Servers, Broadcast Servers, κλπ)
> 
> Και φυσικά μπορείς να αμφιβάλεις.


Όταν μιλάμε για ταχύτητες 8 ή 24 mbps σημαίνει ότι θα υπάρχουν διαφορετικά dslam (8άρια και 24άρια) ή μόνο 24άρια και οι 8άρηδες θα παίζουν με τα γνωστά κόλπα 3x8=24?  :Whistle:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Τα κανάλια είναι του Dolce.ro. Από εκεί είναι οι φωτογραφίες (http://www.dolce.ro/ro/pachete_si_tarife/variety.html). Σίγουρα δεν είναι ραδιοαρβύλα??? Μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να έκλεισε τέτοια συμφωνία??? Αφού πχ το Jetix, Cartoon Network και Boomerang το έχει η NOVA (δλδ η Forthnet). Μούφα μου ακούγονται όλα. Εκτός αν χρειάζεται άλλη άδεια για δορυφορική και άλλη για IPTV. 
Ξέρει κανείς κάτι σίγουρο???

----------


## skapetis

> γιατί γελας?
> αν βάλεις ενα πιατο στην ταρατσα σου, χωρις να πληρωνεις συνδρομή, ή να ειναι ολοκληρωμένη συνδρομή τύπου ΝΟΒΑ, βλέπεις ελεύθερα τα συνδρομητικά? από πότε?
> τότε όλοι θα έβαζαν ένα πιάτο, και τα συνδρομητικά θα είχαν πεθάνει...


2 λέξεις για να μην βγουμε και ... offtopic  :Whistle: 

yumatu και κλώνοι.  :Lock:

----------


## kdiam

Στην Ναυτεμπορική σήμερα: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...09/1574421.htm

Νέα δεδομένα στην αγορά της ψυχαγωγίας και των επικοινωνιών δημιουργεί η είσοδος των περισσότερων τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών στις υπηρεσίες τηλεόρασης - ψυχαγωγίας.

Σύμφωνα με τις σχετικές ανακοινώσεις, μέχρι το τέλος του έτους, αρχές του επομένου, όλες οι εταιρείες που έχουν δικό τους πελατολόγιο (τον καταναλωτή συνδεδεμένο με το δίκτυό τους χωρίς να διατηρεί τη σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ) θα έχουν προχωρήσει έστω πιλοτικά στην παροχή υπηρεσιών τηλεόρασης μέσω του Διαδικτύου (IPTV). 

*Τι προσφέρει*

Το κρίσιμο σημείο στην IPTV δεν είναι το γεγονός ότι ο καταναλωτής θα βλέπει περισσότερα κανάλια, αλλά η δυνατότητα να έχει οποιαδήποτε ώρα της ημέρας την επιλογή να παρακολουθήσει μια ταινία της αρεσκείας του (video on demand) ή ακόμα να βλέπει ένα οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα της τηλεόρασης, όποτε το επιθυμεί. 

Το όλο πακέτο περιλαμβάνει και παιχνίδια, ενώ στην εξέλιξή του διαθέτει αμφίδρομες υπηρεσίες, όπου εν τέλει θα αλλάξουν τον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζεται η τηλεόραση. Από την πλευρά τους, οι τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρείες βλέπουν την IPTV ως μια ευκαιρία να αναπτύξουν τις πολυπόθητες γι' αυτούς υπηρεσίες προστιθέμενης αξίας.

Σήμερα, υπηρεσίες IPTV παρέχουν δύο εταιρείες, που όμως δραστηριοποιούνται μόνον σε ορισμένες περιοχές της Αθήνας: Η On Telecoms, η οποία είναι η νεότερη εταιρεία του χώρου και εξαρχής παρείχε την υπηρεσία IPTV μαζί με τηλεφωνία και σύνδεση στο Διαδίκτυο, καθώς και η Vivodi η οποία έχει λανσάρει την υπηρεσία Cable TV. 

*Στο συνέδριο infocom*

Σύμφωνα με όσα είπε στο 10 συνέδριο infocom ο διευθυντής πωλήσεων της On Telecoms, Γ. Λουσίδης, το 75 με 80% των πελατών της εταιρείας του έχουν επιλέξει και IPTV. Είτε σε συνδυασμό με την τηλεφωνία είτε μαζί με τη σύνδεση στο Internet είτε έχοντας και τις τρεις υπηρεσίες μαζί.

Σημειώνεται ότι, με βάση τα σχετικά στοιχεία, η On Telecoms έχει περί τις 90.000 δικούς της ενεργοποιημένους πελάτες. Για τη Vivodi, πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι το ένα τέταρτο των πελατών της (περί τις 33.000 σύμφωνα με δικά της στοιχεία) έχουν την υπηρεσία Cable TV.

Ωστόσο, για την αγορά του IPTV, το πραγματικό «πάρτι» αρχίζει τώρα, μετά τις ανακοινώσεις του ΟΤΕ. 

Αν και η είσοδός του στην υπηρεσία δεν είναι τόσο δυναμική όσο θα περίμενε κανείς, αφού επιλέγει να ξεκινήσει δοκιμαστικά και μόνον σε Αττική, Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα, Λάρισα και Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, το μέγεθός του, το όνομα, όπως και η δυνατότητες του δικτύου του εκτιμάται ότι θα δώσουν τη δυνατότητα σε περισσότερους καταναλωτές να γνωρίσουν την υπηρεσία.

Σημειώνεται ότι *ο Οργανισμός θα απευθυνθεί σε περιορισμένο αριθμό υφιστάμενων πελατών* του στο conn-x, στους οποίους θα παρέχει δωρεάν τον αποκωδικοποιητή. *Οσοι επιλεγούν με χρέωση 10 ευρώ μηνιαίως* για τους τρεις δοκιμαστικούς μήνες, θα έχουν περίπου 22 θεματικά κανάλια και την υπηρεσία video on demand. 

Οι πρώτοι πελάτες του ΟΤΕ [OTEr.AT]  για το conn-x TV *θα επιλεγούν* ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που έχουν το conn-x στις ταχύτητες 8192/384 Kbps και 24576/1024 Kbps.

*Η Hol*

*Το επόμενο διάστημα, την υπηρεσία IPTV θα παρέχει η hellas online, η οποία, όπως είναι γνωστό, βρίσκεται σε συζητήσεις με τη Vivodi και δεν αποκλείεται εν τέλει να προχωρήσει η συγχώνευσή τους. Η hellas online έχει τη δυνατότητα να απευθυνθεί σε αρκετές περιοχές της χώρας. Την εν λόγω υπηρεσία θα δώσει και η Tellas - Wind πιθανότατα στις αρχές του επομένου χρόνου.*

*H Forthnet [FORr.AT] * 

Μια διαφορετική περίπτωση είναι αυτή της Forthnet, η οποία έχει εξαγοράσει τη μοναδική στη χώρα μας συνδρομητική τηλεόραση με την εμπορική ονομασία Nova. 

Το πλεονέκτημα της Forthnet, σύμφωνα με τον Director of Broadband Services Division, Γ. Καβακλή, είναι ότι εξαρχής μπορεί να παρέχει την υπηρεσία σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Επίσης, με ενδιαφέρον αναμένονται τα συνδυαστικά πακέτα που έχει τη δυνατότητα να παρέχει η τηλεπικοινωνιακή εταιρεία.

Σημειώνεται ότι σε σχετικές αναφορές της διοίκησης της τηλεπικοινωνιακής εταιρείας στις εισηγήσεις για την εξαγορά της Nοva, η τιμολογιακή πολιτική της τελευταίας, υπό το προηγούμενο καθεστώς, αναφερόταν ως ένας από τους λόγους της περιορισμένης εξάπλωσής της.

ΤΕΤΗ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΔΗ 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

........Auto merged post: kdiam πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στην Ναυτεμπορική σήμερα: [url]
> 
> 
> Σημειώνεται ότι *ο Οργανισμός θα απευθυνθεί σε περιορισμένο αριθμό υφιστάμενων πελατών* του στο conn-x, στους οποίους θα παρέχει δωρεάν τον αποκωδικοποιητή. *Οσοι επιλεγούν με χρέωση 10 ευρώ μηνιαίως* για τους τρεις δοκιμαστικούς μήνες, θα έχουν περίπου 22 θεματικά κανάλια και την υπηρεσία video on demand. 
> 
> Οι πρώτοι πελάτες του ΟΤΕ [OTEr.AT]  για το conn-x TV *θα επιλεγούν* ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που έχουν το conn-x στις ταχύτητες 8192/384 Kbps και 24576/1024 Kbps.


Επομένως, προς το παρόν η αγορά του connex TV δεν είναι ελεύθερη: *ο ΟΤΕ σε διαλέγει* και αν συμφωνείς το παίρνεις.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Κρίμα ρε γαμώτο και μόλις είδα το SciFi και το HBO χάρηκα


Το AXN Sci Fi είχε. Της Sony. Όχι το Αμερικάνικο Sci Fi.
Εγώ ήθελα καμιά ντουζίνα κανάλια (τα 3 AXN, Animax, τα 2 HBO κτλ)... κρίμα.

----------


## ermis

Περιμένω κι εγώ απο βδομάδα ενεργοποίηση!!

----------


## mac_user

Τρίτη παραλαμβάνω κι εγώ εξοπλισμό!

----------


## CAMEL_LIGHTS

> 2 λέξεις για να μην βγουμε και ... offtopic 
> 
> yumatu και κλώνοι.


Επαυξανω.........  :One thumb up: και κανεις δουλεια σου :One thumb up:

----------


## Georgevtr

Aυριο το βραδακι θα σας εχω και φωτογραφιες..πρωτα ο θεος!

----------


## ermis333

Επειδή ακούω υπερβολικά μεγάλα νούμερα για τις απαιτήσεις της  IPTV, διαβάστε να ενημερωθείτε....



http://www.ccpu.com/news/articles/20...bandwidth.html

----------


## psyxakias

Να σαι καλά ermis333, που τα έβαλες συγκεντρωμένα. Ιδέα: thread για τι είναι και πως δουλεύει η IPtv  :Wink:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Επειδή ακούω υπερβολικά μεγάλα νούμερα για τις απαιτήσεις της IPTV, διαβάστε να ενημερωθείτε....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ccpu.com/news/articles/20...bandwidth.html


Από την μία άκρη πήγαμε στην άλλη. Για να έχουμε καλή εικόνα υπολόγισε κοντά στο διπλάσιο από αυτά που αναφέρεις σε mpeg-2 και mpeg-4. 
Eλπίζω η Forthnet να μην δώσει ποιότητα NOVA στο δικό της IPTV. Και πάντα mpeg-4.

----------


## DVader

sdsl πότε θα δώσει ...Κανα upload πότε θα δώσει ??????? Ασ αφήσει τις βλακείες να κάνουμε  καμιά σοβαρή δουλειά .... εγω !!!  :ROFL:  Καλά είναι όλα αυτά ...αλλά ας δώσει και κάτι που θα είναι ακόμα ποιό χρήσιμο !!!

----------


## ermis333

> Από την μία άκρη πήγαμε στην άλλη. Για να έχουμε καλή εικόνα υπολόγισε κοντά στο διπλάσιο από αυτά που αναφέρεις σε mpeg-2 και mpeg-4. 
> Eλπίζω η Forthnet να μην δώσει ποιότητα NOVA στο δικό της IPTV. Και πάντα mpeg-4.


Η άκρη όπως λές είναι με βάση επιστημονικά κριτήρια με πλήρη στοιχεία....διάβασε τι γράφει το άρθρο, για σταθερότερη υπηρεσία άντε να χρειάζεται 0.5-1.5 Mbit παραπάνω, ανάλογα την περίπτωση.

Επίσης υπάρχουν  χίλιες δύο μέθοδοι για να μειώσεις τις απαιτήσεις σε BW κτλ.....αφού αν δείς ακόμα και θεωρητικές απαιτήσεις στα 26MBit μπορούν να πέσουν στα 10-15 με DVR στο κέντρο και όχι σε επίπεδο συνδρομητή.

Η τεχνολογία συνεχώς εξελίσεται όπως και οι μορφές συμπίεσης και οι τρόποι....

Απλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα τις χρησιμοποιήσουν στην Ελλάδα....αν τις γνωρίζουν.

πχ.




> *AT&T pushes MPEG-4 to full HD potential*
> 
> 
> AT&T did not pursue the same fiber-to-the-home IPTV plans that some others carriers have relied on, but John Donovan, the telco's CTO, said at a conference last week that increasingly efficient MPEG-4 compression will help AT&T continue to grow its high-definition channel line-up.
> 
> Donovan said M*PEG-4 video compression for the company's U-verse TV service will improve to around 5 Mbps* next year from its present rate of about 6 Mbps to 8 Mbps. That efficiency gain also will help AT&T *support more simultaneous streams with its new whole-home DVR service in use--three live streams and four recorded streams.*
> 
> MPEG-4 equipment was slow to come to market, but the protocol now can give IPTV service providers some help against their cable TV competitors, who mostly use MPEG-2 compression.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι με αυτά τα bitrate δεν θα έχουμε καλή εικόνα.
Καμία εταιρία στον κόσμο δεν δίνει καλή εικόνα με τέτοια bitrate.

----------


## dizanos

> Δελτίο Τύπου: *Αθήνα, 7 Οκτωβρίου 2008*
> 
> Σε δοκιμαστική εμπορική διάθεση του *conn-x TV* (IPTV) προχωράει ο ΟΤΕ, σε περιορισμένο αριθμό υφιστάμενων πελατών conn-x στις εξής περιοχές: *Αττική, Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα, Λάρισα* και *Ηράκλειο Κρήτης*. Η δοκιμαστική διάθεση αναμένεται να διαρκέσει περίπου *3 μήνες* και εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο της στρατηγικής του για διεύρυνση των προσφερόμενων ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών.
> 
> Με το conn-x TV, οι καταναλωτές, μέσω ενσύρματης ευρυζωνικής σύνδεσης, θα μπορούν να απολαμβάνουν υπηρεσίες ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης. Συγκεκριμένα:
> τηλεοπτικά κανάλια με *ψηφιακό σήμα* καιυπηρεσίες *video on demand* δηλ. δυνατότητα «ενοικίασης» ταινιών, τηλεοπτικών σειρών, μουσικών video-clips, ντοκιμαντέρ κλπ. από μια μεγάλη συλλογή, ανάλογα με τα ενδιαφέροντα και τις προτιμήσεις του καθενός, και «προβολή» τη στιγμή που επιθυμεί.
> 
> Μετά το πέρας της δοκιμαστικής φάσης, ο ΟΤΕ σκοπεύει να προχωρήσει στη διάθεση της υπηρεσίας σε ανταγωνιστικές τιμές, προσφέροντας ακόμη μεγαλύτερη αξία στον τελικό χρήστη. 
> 
> ...


Πολύ καλό και προσιτές τιμές. Μπράβο. :One thumb up:

----------


## ermis333

> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι με αυτά τα bitrate δεν θα έχουμε καλή εικόνα.
> Καμία εταιρία στον κόσμο δεν δίνει καλή εικόνα με τέτοια bitrate.


Η ΑΤ&Τ λέει πως θα δίνει με 5mbps HD IPTV από του χρόνου, ενώ τώρα το δίνει με 6-8....είδες λοιπόν;;;

........Auto merged post: ermis333 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πολύ καλό και προσιτές τιμές. Μπράβο.


Oύτε καλές τιμές, ούτε καλό περιεχόμενο, απλά είναι ένα καλό πρώτο βήμα.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Η ΑΤ&Τ λέει πως θα δίνει με 5mbps HD IPTV από του χρόνου, ενώ τώρα το δίνει με 6-8....είδες λοιπόν;;;


Και η On Telecoms δίνει 3Mbit για SD σε mpeg-2. Δλδ αυτό τι πάει να πει??? Υπάρχουν και άλλοι provider που δίνουν και 2mbit. Τι πάει να πει αυτό??? Εγώ μιλάω για καλή εικόνα. Καλή εικόνα σε HD σήμα στα 1080i με mpeg-4 βλέπεις με γύρω στα 10mbit bit rate. Τα 6 δεν είναι αρκετά. Σκέψου ότι το SKY δίνει HD με 10-15 mbit bit rate. Και το SKY έχει καλή εικόνα σε αντίθεση με την NOVA μας.  :Wink:  Φυσικά πάντα μιλάω για live TV και όχι για DVR (Video On Demand). Άλλο αυτό.  :Wink:

----------


## Nozomi

Επειδή ακούω κάποια περί "καλωδιακής", η υπηρεσία που παρέχεται στην Ελλάδα *ΔΕΝ* είναι καλωδιακή ...
Όποιος επιμένει μπορούμε να το αναλύσουμε.




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Προφανώς εννοεί ότι είναι συνηθισμένο να βλέπει κάποιος δωρεάν αρκετά συνδρομητικά πακέτα με διάφορους τρόπους (με χρήση κλειδιών, κάρτες κλώνους, card sharing κτλ). Τώρα αν είναι νόμιμο ή όχι, είναι αυτονόητο


Καλύτερα να μην το συνεχίσουμε γιατί θα έχει προβλήματα το φόρουμ.
Και δεν περίμενα mod να τα θίγει αυτά ...

----------


## ermis333

> Και η On Telecoms δίνει 3Mbit για SD σε mpeg-2. Δλδ αυτό τι πάει να πει??? Υπάρχουν και άλλοι provider που δίνουν και 2mbit. Τι πάει να πει αυτό??? Εγώ μιλάω για καλή εικόνα. Καλή εικόνα σε HD σήμα στα 1080i με mpeg-4 βλέπεις με γύρω στα 10mbit bit rate. Τα 6 δεν είναι αρκετά. Σκέψου ότι το SKY δίνει HD με 10-15 mbit bit rate. Και το SKY έχει καλή εικόνα σε αντίθεση με την NOVA μας.  Φυσικά πάντα μιλάω για live TV και όχι για DVR (Video On Demand). Άλλο αυτό.


Λυπάμε που θα σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά δεν ισχύουν αυτά που λές. Η AT&T έχει άψογη ποιότητα εικονας  και δίνει με 6-8Mbit .....άλλο η επίγεια IPTV και άλλο το δορυφορικό που μου λές εσύ.

ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ και μην επιμένεις

http://telephonyonline.com/iptv/news...ased-dvr-0416/

----------


## gtl

> Τι είναι το conn-x TV;
> 
> 
> 
> Το Conn-x TV είναι η νέα υπηρεσία ψυχαγωγίας του ΟΤΕ που περιλαμβάνει τηλεοπτικά κανάλια, ταινίες, παιχνίδια.
> 
> 
> Υπηρεσίες Conn-x TV
> 
> ...


10 ευρώ τον μήνα για κρατικά κανάλια και δορυφορικά?  :Razz:  

Μεγάλη επιτυχία προβλέπω - τρέμε Nova!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Georgevtr

Καλα ας παραδιδουν τον εξοπλισμο στην ωρα τους για αρχη γιατι οτι να ναι κανουν.... :Thumb down: 
Τα χουν χαμενα και δεν μ αρεσει αυτη η αρχη...... :Evil:

----------


## alany

Λοιπόν εδώ και δύο ώρες βλέπω coon-x tv.
Εντυπώσεις από την tv πάρα πολύ καλές. Πολύ καλή ποιότητα εικόνας.
Απλό στην εγκατάσταση και στην χρήση. 
Έχει 23 κανάλια και 1 πρόμο.
Στο menu έχει video club αλλά και συνδρομητικό video club.
Το κακό είναι ότι τρώει πολύ ταχύτητα. Αν δηλαδή έχω 8 Mb μετά από την σύνδεση στο conn-x tv έχω 1 Mb. Πριν ενεργοποιήσω την σύνδεση στο coon-x tv με ελέγχους είδα ότι είχα περίπου 7 Mb.

----------


## psyxakias

7 Mbps; δε το διπλοτσεκάρεις καλύτερα, σαν πολλά μου ακούγονται.

----------


## 75costas

Άντε με το καλό! Ψήνομαι και εγώ για το conn-x TV οπότε οι εντυπώσεις σου θα είναι μπούσουλας για πολλούς εδώ.
Και κάτι ακόμα. Πριν ξεκινήσουν να γράφουν τα παιδιά που ενεργοποιούνται τις εντυπώσεις τους μήπως θα έπρεπε να το κάνουνε στο ειδικό νήμα που έχει ανοίξει?
Επειδή και εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι όπως είπα για τη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία θα είναι πιο εύκολο νομίζω στην αναζήτηση.

----------


## maik

> 7 Mbps; δε το διπλοτσεκάρεις καλύτερα, σαν πολλά μου ακούγονται.


Τοσο ειναι με MPEG-4

----------


## Eskaz

alany δες λίγο το pm μου και πες μας αν υπάρχει κανένα μουσικό κανάλι..

----------


## dream-maniac

φιλαρακι απο τα ελευθερα που εχει το videoclub τι παιζει?
εχει να επιλεξεις σειρες....δωσε μας λιγο φως...αν μπορεις και βγαλεις και καμια φοτο με το μενου που σου βγαζει .. καλη τηλεθεαση :One thumb up:

----------


## alany

Όλα θα γίνουν σιγά σιγά.

Τώρα με την tv on line η ταχύτητα είναι στα 4 Mb περίπου.

Για να δούμε. Αν σταθεροποιηθεί στα 4 Mb θα είναι σούπερ.

----------


## psyxakias

> Τοσο ειναι με MPEG-4


High Definition MPEG-4 H264 παίζει ο ΟΤΕ; Εδώ στο δορυφόρο και πολλά κανάλια εκπέμπουν στα 2 Mbps, τόσο μπροστά είναι ο ΟΤΕ;  :Whistle:

----------


## Eskaz

arghh, έκανα την αίτηση την πέμπτη μπορώ την δευτέρα να την ακυρώσο αυτη μου είπαν ότι θα έχει μουσικά κανάλια δεν είπε τπτ απο το video club...

----------


## high_definition

για να δούμε τι θα καταφερει ο οτέ...

----------


## psyxakias

> arghh, έκανα την αίτηση την πέμπτη μπορώ την δευτέρα να την ακυρώσο αυτη μου είπαν ότι θα έχει μουσικά κανάλια δεν είπε τπτ απο το video club...


Βιαστηκές ενεργοποιήσεις/ακυρώσεις καταλήγουν σε μπέρδεμα. Θα έλεγα ότι αφού έκανες την αίτηση, περίμενε να ενεργοποιηθεί και βλέπεις - άλλωστε δεν έχει περιορισμό πχ να σε υποχρεώνει να εισαι 12 μήνες συνδρομητής, σωστά;  :Wink:

----------


## gkandir

> Βιαστηκές ενεργοποιήσεις/ακυρώσεις καταλήγουν σε μπέρδεμα. Θα έλεγα ότι αφού έκανες την αίτηση, περίμενε να ενεργοποιηθεί και βλέπεις - άλλωστε δεν έχει περιορισμό πχ να σε υποχρεώνει να εισαι 12 μήνες συνδρομητής, σωστά;





> ...
> Η υπηρεσία διατίθεται σε τιμή προσφοράς για τους πρώτους συνδρομητές *με δέσμευση 12 μήνες* με τις παρακάτω χρεώσεις (τιμή προσφοράς):
> ...


Φοβάμαι πως έχει...

----------


## psyxakias

Ζητώ συγνώμη τότε, ειλικρινά δε το γνώριζα και το θεώρησα λανθασμένα δεδομένο. Λίγο θεωρώ βλακεία να έχεις αορίστου ADSL (ή έστω 6μηνη δέσμευση) και δέσμευση 12 μηνών για την IPTV πάντως, υποθέτω ότι σιγά-σιγά θα απαληφθεί.

----------


## Georgevtr

Καλημερες! Υστερα απο μια μικρη περιπετεια με την γραφειοκρατεια του ΟΤΕ επισυναπτω τις φωτογραφιες που σας ειχα υποσχεθει,απο τον εξοπλισμο του conn-x TV

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## psyxakias

Ωραίος, κάνε και ένα review thread του εξοπλισμού για να έχεις max  :Respekt:  !!  :Razz:

----------


## maik

> High Definition MPEG-4 H264 παίζει ο ΟΤΕ; Εδώ στο δορυφόρο και πολλά κανάλια εκπέμπουν στα 2 Mbps, τόσο μπροστά είναι ο ΟΤΕ;


Μπα ακομα στα χαλκινα εναερια ειναι , αυτα με τα αναποδα φλυτζανια. :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## psyxakias

Τότε μήπως η μέτρηση για χρήση 7 Mbps δεν ήταν ακριβής; Διότι με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα η IPTV (όταν αξιωθεί να βάλει η Forthnet, αν δεν έχω μεταβεί σε ΟΤΕ πρώτα), αλλά 2 (το πολύ 3) Mbps θα ανεχόμουν να τρώει. Όχι ότι αξιοποιώ διαρκώς τα υπόλοιπα 16-17, αλλά έτσι για το γαμώτο.

----------


## lewton

Πολλά ζητάς.
Σιγά να μη δίνουν το bandwidth με το σταγονόμετρο. Και καλά κάνουν.

----------


## Eskaz

εφόσον για 3ς μήνες είναι δοκιμή ύπαρχει ακύρωση..

----------


## WagItchyef

Στην On Telecoms η TV τρώει ~4 Mbps.

----------


## ermis333

Μάλιστα....

Στην Αμερική η ΑΤ&Τ δίνει HD με 6-8Mbit και σε λίγο καιρό θα το ρίξει στα 5Mbit με άψογη ποιότητα και εδώ ο ΟΤΕ θέλει 7Mbit για SD;;;

Είμαστε σοβαροί;;;




> *AT&T pushes MPEG-4 to full HD potential*
> 
> 
> AT&T did not pursue the same fiber-to-the-home IPTV plans that some others carriers have relied on, but John Donovan, the telco's CTO, said at a conference last week that increasingly efficient MPEG-4 compression will help AT&T continue to grow its high-definition channel line-up.
> 
> Donovan said MPEG-4 video compression for the company's U*-verse TV service will improve to around 5 Mbps next year from its present rate of about 6 Mbps to 8 Mbps*. That efficiency gain also will help AT&T support more simultaneous streams with its new whole-home DVR service in use--three live streams and four recorded streams.
> 
> MPEG-4 equipment was slow to come to market, but the protocol now can give IPTV service providers some help against their cable TV competitors, who mostly use MPEG-2 compression.


Εκτός και αν δοκιμάζει μέχρι που αντέχει και σιγά σιγά απελευθερώνουν Mbit με καλύτερο QoS.

----------


## sdikr

> Μάλιστα....
> 
> Στην Αμερική η ΑΤ&Τ δίνει HD με 6-8Mbit και σε λίγο καιρό θα το ρίξει στα 5Mbit με άψογη ποιότητα και εδώ ο ΟΤΕ θέλει 7Mbit για SD;;;
> 
> Είμαστε σοβαροί;;;
> 
> 
> 
> Εκτός και αν δοκιμάζει μέχρι που αντέχει και σιγά σιγά απελευθερώνουν Mbit με καλύτερο QoS.


που το είδες  οτι θέλει 7;

----------


## Georgevtr

> High Definition MPEG-4 H264 παίζει ο ΟΤΕ; Εδώ στο δορυφόρο και πολλά κανάλια εκπέμπουν στα 2 Mbps, τόσο μπροστά είναι ο ΟΤΕ;



Ω ναι..κι ομως ειναι δυνατον...mpeg-4 παιζει και 'τρωει' 6-8 Mbps δυστυχως...

........Auto merged post: roumanos21r πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ωραίος, κάνε και ένα review thread του εξοπλισμού για να έχεις max  !!


χαχαχαα μακρι να ηξερα-μπορουσα :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

> που το είδες  οτι θέλει 7;


Αναφέρθηκε πριν και μόλις τώρα από τον roumanos21r. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι συμβαίνει λόγο της περιόδου των δοκιμών όπως είπε ο ermis333, που φαίνεται να είναι από τους λίγους που κατάλαβε συμμερίζεται τον προβληματισμό μου. ΟΚ ίσως είμαστε και λίγο υπερβολικοί, ακόμα δεν ξεκίνησε να αρχίσουμε την κριτική.

----------


## Georgevtr

Σαν πρωτη εικονα γενικοτερα κυριοι,σε μενα που δεν εχω ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις σχετικα με εικονα και ηχο,ειναι παρα πολυ καλη,σε σημειο που με εξεπληξε ευχαριστα...
Προβληματακια υπαρχουν οπως σε μενα δεν παιζει σε 16:9 η οθονη του συνδρομητικου για παραδειγμα..
Απ την αλλη εχω να πω οτι τους πηρα τηλ να το αναφερω και ο χρονος αναμονης ηταν 1!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Ο roumanos21r το είδε στο modem. Οπότε τα στοιχεία πρέπει να είναι σωστά. Το mpeg-4 είναι το μοναδικό που δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι ισχύει. Του το είπε τεχνικός, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει.

Τα στοιχεία που έδωσε ο ermis333 είναι λάθος για καλή ποιότητας εικόνα. Το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να τα googlάρει. Δεν νομίζω ότι οι Αμερικάνοι είναι βλάκες και έχουν 1 transponder για 1 HD κανάλι στα 20-30 Mbit. Κάτι θα ξέρουν. Επίσης το DVR που ανέφερε ο ermis333 ως μέθοδος για μείωση του bit rate δεν έχει σχέση με live tv καθώς αφορά video on demand (βλέπε On Rec). Οπότε τα έχει μπερδέψει λίγο...

........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Προβληματακια υπαρχουν οπως σε μενα δεν παιζει σε 16:9 η οθονη του συνδρομητικου για παραδειγμα..


Δλδ στην TV βλέπεις 16:9 σε LCD 16:9, αλλά στο video on demand βλέπεις 4:3???

----------


## Georgevtr

> Ο roumanos21r το είδε στο modem. Οπότε τα στοιχεία πρέπει να είναι σωστά. Το mpeg-4 είναι το μοναδικό που δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι ισχύει. Του το είπε τεχνικός, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει.
> 
> Τα στοιχεία που έδωσε ο ermis333 είναι λάθος για καλή ποιότητας εικόνα. Το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να τα googlάρει. Δεν νομίζω ότι οι Αμερικάνοι είναι βλάκες και έχουν 1 transponder για 1 HD κανάλι στα 20-30 Mbit. Κάτι θα ξέρουν. Επίσης το DVR που ανέφερε ο ermis333 ως μέθοδος για μείωση του bit rate δεν έχει σχέση με live tv καθώς αφορά video on demand (βλέπε On Rec). Οπότε τα έχει μπερδέψει λίγο...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> Δλδ στην TV βλέπεις 16:9 σε LCD 16:9, αλλά στο video on demand βλέπεις 4:3???


Στην lcd μου δεν μπορω να δω σε 16:9 7-8 καναλια που προσφερει το coon-x tv,ενω στα ελευθερα καναλια που ολοι εχουμε στις τηλεορασεις μας τα βλεπω πολυ καλα.
Ειπαν θα το κοιταξουν και αυτο,οπως και ο μικροπιχελισμος στο eurosport2 (αυτα συμβαινουν σε μενα)
Και οπως μ ανεφεραν 2 τεχνικοι απ το help desck τους οντως τρωει 6-8 Mbps max -αναλογα φυσικα το καναλι που βλεπεις..

πχ τωρα που το τσεκαρα  ΕΤ-1=851bps  Εurosport2 Live=7,87 Mbps

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Άρα γύρω στα 6-8 θα είναι. Για το mpeg-4 ρώτησες και άλλον ή μπα???

----------


## Georgevtr

> Άρα γύρω στα 6-8 θα είναι. Για το mpeg-4 ρώτησες και άλλον ή μπα???


Mπα  :Razz: 
Ψεμματα μ ειπαν,ψεμματα σ λεω..αλλωστε τεχνικοι ειναι αυτοι :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

lol Σοβαρέψου.

Ο pixelισμός μπορεί να οφείλετε και στην πηγή και όχι στον ΟΤΕ.

........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ΕΤ1 851bps??? Ούτε 1Kbps δεν πιάνει??? Μήπως 8.5Mbit???

----------


## Georgevtr

Και μια πληροφορια της τελευταιας στιγμης για τους χρηστες του conn-x TV..εαν δεν βλεπετε συνδρομητικη ΤV και θελετε ολο τα Μbps σας διαθεσιμα να βγαζετε απο την μπριζα το tv box διοτι αυτο 'κατεβαζει' και τραβαει ακομη και αν ειναι απλα On.. :One thumb up: 
Eλπιζω να βοηθησα λιγο..

Υ.Γ. Φοβερο το ρουτερακι.....α ψ ο γ ο.....μειωθηκε ο θορυβος στη γραμμη μου και τολμω να πω πως τετοια σταθεροτητα δεν εχω ξαναδει 9 μηνες ,με 4 διαφορετικα μηχανακια.. :Smile:

----------


## Πύρρος

Μεγάλη διαφορά μου κάνει το <1 Mb για την ΕΡΤ vs 7μιση το Eurosport 2.

Ακόμα και να είναι SD vs 720p, μεγάλη μου μοιάζει

----------


## Georgevtr

> lol Σοβαρέψου.
> 
> Ο pixelισμός μπορεί να οφείλετε και στην πηγή και όχι στον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ΕΤ1 851bps??? Ούτε 1Kbps δεν πιάνει??? Μήπως 8.5Mbit???


851 σοβαρα και εφτασε μεχρι 1,5 Mbps...αλλα πολλα δεν ειναι για την ΕΤ-1?

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Typo είναι. bps λέει

........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Η εικόνα πως είναι??? Μήπως παίρνει το σήμα από NOVA???

----------


## Georgevtr

> Typo είναι. bps λέει
> 
> ........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Η εικόνα πως είναι??? Μήπως παίρνει το σήμα από NOVA???


typo?  :Thinking: 
τωρα απο που παιρνει εικονα πως μπορω να το μαθω...<?
βρε μανο ολο ερωτηματικα με γεμιζεις.. :ROFL:  :Razz:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Σταθερη και πολυ καληυ παραμενει....θα τ αφησω ανοιχτο 2-3 μερες να δω αποτελεσματα..

----------


## gmmour

Η On 4Mbps "τρώει" στάνταρ, για SD, προφανώς είναι MPEG-2... O ΟΤΕ λοιπόν, σίγουρα SD έχει (δεν υπάρχει HD content στα κανάλια που δίνει) οπότε σίγουρα μιλάμε για MPEG-2 και μάλλον λόγω δοκιμών έχουν κατεβάσει πολύ την συμπίεση, με MPEG-4 και SD δεν βγαίνουν με την καμία τα 7Mbps...

Θα δούμε screenshots;  :Smile:

----------


## Webrider

Το πακετο θα το λανσαρει επισημα απο το Γεναρη του 2009

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Μάλλον θα περιμένω να βγει στο εμπόριο για να δω τι λέει.  :Razz: 
Δεν γίνεται να βλέπεις καλά 1-1.5Mbps και το ίδιο καλά άλλο κανάλι με 6πλάσιο bit rate.
Μπορεί να δώσει 7mbit σε SD με mpeg-4. Αλλά δεν μπορείς να δώσει <1 mbit για mpeg-2. Για mpeg-4 γίνετε, αλλά με κακή εικόνα όπως η On. Η Nova λογικά 2-3 mbit θα δίνει στην ΕΤ1 με mpeg-2, άρα ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να το μειώσει με mpeg-4.

----------


## MemphisGr

> εφόσον για 3ς μήνες είναι δοκιμή ύπαρχει ακύρωση..


Από τη στιγμή που θα κάνεις την αίτηση έχεις ένα χρόνο δέσμευση με τιμή 10€/μήνα.Αν το ακυρώσεις για οποιοδήποτε λόγο θα χρεωθείς τους μήνες που δεν θα το έχεις.
Μόνο αν είναι τεχνικό το πρόβλημα υποθέτω πως δεν θα υπάρχουν ποινές στην ακύρωση.

----------


## baskon

Παντως αν πιανει πανω απο 4 Mbit η tv δε λεει ...Μόνο για όποιους συγχρονιζουν στα 17 και πανω mbit..
Μονο αν  καποια στιγμη(ελπιζω στην επομενη 4ετια) δουμε Ftth με σοβαρες ταχυτητες θα αξιζει για μενα η tv και θα μπορουν να την εκμεταλλευτουν ολοι ανεξαρτητα αποστασης.....

----------


## karavagos

> Η On 4Mbps "τρώει" στάνταρ, για SD, προφανώς είναι MPEG-2... O ΟΤΕ λοιπόν, σίγουρα SD έχει (δεν υπάρχει HD content στα κανάλια που δίνει) οπότε σίγουρα μιλάμε για MPEG-2 και μάλλον λόγω δοκιμών έχουν κατεβάσει πολύ την συμπίεση, με MPEG-4 και SD δεν βγαίνουν με την καμία τα 7Mbps...


Το SD της Tandberg (=Ericsson) παίζει με Main Profile στο Level 3 (MP@L3) και το HD παίζει με High Profile σε Level 4 (HP@L4). Από προσωπική εμπειρία στον συγκεκριμένο encoder (EN8090), το SD είναι περίπου στα 5-8 Mbps και το HD στα 7-12 Mbps. 

Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει τίποτα ιδιαίτερο, αφού ο καθένας μπορεί να αλλάξει τις κατάλληλες παραμέτρους και να παίξει με τα νούμερα.

----------


## emeliss

> Το SD της Tandberg (=Ericsson) παίζει με Main Profile στο Level 3 (MP@L3) και το HD παίζει με High Profile σε Level 4 (HP@L4). Από προσωπική εμπειρία στον συγκεκριμένο encoder (EN8090), το SD είναι περίπου στα 5-8 Mbps και το HD στα 7-12 Mbps.


Κάνα άρθρο για SDI, MPEG, AES-EBU θα φτιάξεις ή τα φιλάς για τα σεμινάρια;

----------


## gtl

Τελικά πράγματι δεν υπάρχουν ΣΚΑΙ, Mega, ANT1, Star, Alpha, όπως αναφέρθηκε προηγουμένως? Επίσης, το pvr λειτουργεί όπως υποθέσαμε? Δηλαδή από τον EPG οδηγό μπορείτε να επιλέξετε οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα (των τελευταίων δύο ημερών? των τελευταίων δέκα?) και να το παρακολουθήσετε όταν προτιμάτε?

Ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτηση για τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά, αλλά θα ήθελα να διαβάσω και τις εμπειρίες στην χρήση της υπηρεσίας από όσους φίλους την ενεργοποίησαν.

----------


## alany

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω πολλά από αυτά αλλά με on line την τηλεόραση έχω 4,5 Mb ταχύτητα στο internet από τα 8 Mb. Πιστεύω ότι αυστό και μέχρι να τελειώσουν οι δοκιμές θα ανεβοκατεβαίνει.

----------


## ermis333

> Ο roumanos21r το είδε στο modem. Οπότε τα στοιχεία πρέπει να είναι σωστά. Το mpeg-4 είναι το μοναδικό που δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι ισχύει. Του το είπε τεχνικός, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει.
> 
> Τα στοιχεία που έδωσε ο ermis333 είναι λάθος για καλή ποιότητας εικόνα. Το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να τα googlάρει. Δεν νομίζω ότι οι Αμερικάνοι είναι βλάκες και έχουν 1 transponder για 1 HD κανάλι στα 20-30 Mbit. Κάτι θα ξέρουν. Επίσης το DVR που ανέφερε ο ermis333 ως μέθοδος για μείωση του bit rate δεν έχει σχέση με live tv καθώς αφορά video on demand (βλέπε On Rec). Οπότε τα έχει μπερδέψει λίγο...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: [DSL]MANOS πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> Δλδ στην TV βλέπεις 16:9 σε LCD 16:9, αλλά στο video on demand βλέπεις 4:3???


Χμμμ λάθος φίλε μου, εσύ τα έχεις μπερδέψει και πρέπει να διαβάσεις αυτά τα links Που σου έδωσα. Επεξηγεί πλήρως και τις δυνατότητες του DVR (που ξέρω τι είναι).

Eπίσης είναι σίγουρο πως η πολύ συμπίεση ρίχνει την ποιότητα, αλλά ακόμα και με 6-8Mbit σε HD θα έχεις κλάσης καλύτερη εικόνα από NOVA πχ.

Η εικόνα του πακέτου της ΑΤ&Τ είναι σύμφωνα με το παιδί που ρώτησα είναι καλύτερη από Upscaled DVD και έχει 50" LCD.

Tα δορυφορικά HD είναι καλύτερα από τις λύσεις IPTV, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει πως είναι κακή η ποιότητα στα 6-8Mbit.

----------


## karavagos

Off Topic






> Κάνα άρθρο για SDI, MPEG, AES-EBU θα φτιάξεις ή τα φιλάς για τα σεμινάρια;


Αν ψάξεις στο internet όλο και κάτι θα βρεις. Επίσης υπάρχουν και άλλοι εδώ μέσα που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα γνωρίζουν περισσότερα.

Εγώ ασχολούμαι με τις τεχνολογίες του video μόνο τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια και εννοείται πως οτιδήποτε παράγεται είναι αποκλειστικά για εσωτερική χρήση (το "εμπιστευτικό" πάει σύννεφο).  :Cool:

----------


## panaismm

Το Conn-x TV περιλαμβάνει τα κανάλια ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3, Σινέ+, Πρίσμα+, Σπορ+, Eurosport, Eurosport 2, Extreme Sports, ESPN, NASN, Nat Geo Wild, Discovery Science, Discovery World, Discovery Travel&Living, Style TV, Zone Reality, Fashion TV, Baby TV, Euronews, France 24, Al Jazeera. 

Το κόστος της βασικής υπηρεσίας θα είναι 15 E τελική και θα περιλαμβάνει :
* Τα παραπάνω κανάλια και ηλεκτρονικό οδηγό του προγράμματός τους
* Πρόσβαση στο περιέχομενο του Videoclub αλλά με χρέωση:
2E / ταινία library films
3E / ταινία current films
5E / ταινία adult films
* Casual games (Τάβλι, BlackJack, RockSwap, Sudoku, KaBoom, BlockBuster, Σκορ 4, Memory)

To Video Club θα περιλαμβάνει ταινιές, μουσικά video clips, τηλεοπτικές σειρές, ντοκιμαντέρ, παιδικές σειρές από μια συγκεκριμένη συλλογή. Το κόστος του Videoclub θα είναι 8E / μήνα μαζί με το ΦΠΑ. To Videoclub είναι προαιρετική υπηρεσία.
* Εξοπλισμος: Thomson 780 PSTN/780i ISDN και αποκωδικοποιητής Tilgin Mood 400-001
* Απαραίτητα Conn-X 8 ή 24 Mbps

----------


## emeliss

> Αν ψάξεις στο internet όλο και κάτι θα βρεις. Επίσης υπάρχουν και άλλοι εδώ μέσα που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα γνωρίζουν περισσότερα.


Στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν χρειάζομαι επιπλέον πληροφορίες. Ένας βασικός οδηγός όμως θα βοηθήσει τα παιδιά στο forum που θα συναντάνε πλεόν πολλές άγνωστες λέξεις.

----------


## MemphisGr

Κανένα νέο από τους ήδη ενεργοποιημένους; Ευχάριστες ή δυσάρεστες εκλπήξεις; Με το περιεχόμενο του videoclub τί γίνεται;  :Smile:

----------


## kirimis

Σκέφτομαι σοβαρα να ενεργοποιησω IPTV,  αλλα το μόνο που με βάζει σε σκεψεις ειναι το αυθαιρετο περιεχόμενο. Πετάξαν καποια κανάλια στο βασικό πακέτο...είπαν και κάτι για "videoclub" αλλα χωρις να πουνε κάτι το συγκεκριμενο... τι ακριβως καναλια θα περιεχει, τι σειρες θα παιζουν κλπ κλπ.... Η φαση ειναι λίγο "γουρουνι στο σακι" αν και τα χρήματα που ζητανε (10 ευρω) ειναι εξευτελιστικα λίγα. 

Φοβάμαι μην μου βγει μουφα η φαση... και ειναι και 12μηνο συμβόλαιο αυτό... Εσεις τι λέτε? 

Βασικά καλο θα ηταν να μας πληροφορησουν λιγο παραπανω οι φίλοι που έχουν ενεργοποιηθει ηδη!

----------


## alany

> Σκέφτομαι σοβαρα να ενεργοποιησω IPTV,  αλλα το μόνο που με βάζει σε σκεψεις ειναι το αυθαιρετο περιεχόμενο. Πετάξαν καποια κανάλια στο βασικό πακέτο...είπαν και κάτι για "videoclub" αλλα χωρις να πουνε κάτι το συγκεκριμενο... τι ακριβως καναλια θα περιεχει, τι σειρες θα παιζουν κλπ κλπ.... Η φαση ειναι λίγο "γουρουνι στο σακι" αν και τα χρήματα που ζητανε (10 ευρω) ειναι εξευτελιστικα λίγα. 
> 
> Φοβάμαι μην μου βγει μουφα η φαση... και ειναι και 12μηνο συμβόλαιο αυτό... Εσεις τι λέτε? 
> 
> Βασικά καλο θα ηταν να μας πληροφορησουν λιγο παραπανω οι φίλοι που έχουν ενεργοποιηθει ηδη!


Κοίτα τα 10 ευρώ το μήνα για 12 μήνες δεν είναι τίποτα αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι παίρνει καινούργιο modem με πολλές δυνατότητες, όπως για παράδειγμα το voip, καθώς επίσης παίρνει και το αποκωδικοποιητή δωρεάν. 
Βλέπω ότι το iptv δουλεύει με static ip μιας και η tv δουλεύει αν και κάνω dosconect στο internet. To disconect το κάνω όταν έχω χαμηλή ταχύτητα στο internet. Με τον τρόπο αυτό ανεβαίνω στα 4 Mb στο internet.

Στο μενού υπάρχουν 2 video club. Το ένα το ονομάζει συνδρομητικό και οι ταινίες είναι δωρεάν ενώ στο άλλο υπάρχει κόστος ανά ταινία.

----------


## gtl

> Κοίτα τα 10 ευρώ το μήνα για 12 μήνες δεν είναι τίποτα αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι παίρνει καινούργιο modem με πολλές δυνατότητες, όπως για παράδειγμα το voip, καθώς επίσης παίρνει και το αποκωδικοποιητή δωρεάν.


Μα το περιεχόμενο είναι κάτω του μηδέν. Είναι δυνατόν να πληρώνουμε 120 ευρώ το χρόνο για IPTV με *λιγότερα* Ελληνικά κανάλια από αυτά που βλέπουμε δωρεάν μέσω της κεραίας? Τόσους μήνες που άκουγα για το IPTV του ΟΤΕ, με το οποίο θα κοντράρει την nova, μόνο να πληρώνω για το... προνόμιο να βλέπω ΕΡΤ δεν είχα στο μυαλό μου! 

Τί άλλο θα ακούσουμε δηλαδή? Με τέτοια ρότα μήπως να περιμένουμε και από το ομοίως πολυθρύλητο voip του ΟΤΕ να πληρώνουμε κανένα επιπλέον πάγιο/συνδρομή για το προνόμιο να τηλεφωνούμε μέσω του internet σε κανονικές  τιμές ΟΤΕ? Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τί σκεπτόταν όταν κατέληξαν στα περιεχόμενα αυτής της υπηρεσίας.

----------


## baskon

Τι να πω.
Τα καναλια δεν εχουν σχεδον κανενα ενδιαφερον και ελπιζω να εμπλουτιστουν μεχρι να κυκλοφορησει επισημα το προιον.
Οι ταινιες αν ειναι 2 -3 ευρω οπως προαναφερθηκε γιατι να μη παω στο βιντεοκλαμπ να τη παρω?5 ευρω η adult?χαχαχαχα
Καιρος να βαλουμε ολοι Nova.
Ποιο φτηνα θα ερχεται και θα βλεπουμε και καμια μπαλλα + χωρις να μας κραταει bandwidth

----------


## MemphisGr

> Στο μενού υπάρχουν 2 video club. Το ένα το ονομάζει συνδρομητικό και οι ταινίες είναι δωρεάν ενώ στο άλλο υπάρχει κόστος ανά ταινία.


Alany το videoclub τί περιεχόμενο έχει;Πλήθος ταινιών;Σειρές περιέχει;Ντοκιμαντέρ;Δώστε μας λίγες πληροφορίες οι ενεργοποιημένοι να μάθουμε τίποτα  :Smile: 
Gtl θέλω να πιστεύω πως και οι ίδιοι γνωρίζουν πως το περιεχόμενο είναι πολύ φτωχό.Υπάρχει δοκιμαστική διάθεση, ας μην καταδικάζουμε την κίνηση, τώρα ξεκίνησε.
120€ το χρόνο για μια υπηρεσία που δίνει εξαιρετικό router δωρεάν, αποκωδικοποιητή δωρεάν και που πιθανότατα θα αναβαθμιστεί σε ποιότητα και περιεχόμενο μετά την δοκιμαστική διάθεση (και συνεπώς αυτοί που είναι στη δοκιμαστική προσφορά θα την έχουν σε χαμηλότερη τιμή από αυτήν της εμπορικής διάθεσης)  θεωρώ πως δεν είναι κακή κίνηση.
Ας κάνουμε υπομονή, δεν έχουμε να χάσουμε τίποτα  :Smile:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Χμμμ λάθος φίλε μου, εσύ τα έχεις μπερδέψει και πρέπει να διαβάσεις αυτά τα links Που σου έδωσα. Επεξηγεί πλήρως και τις δυνατότητες του DVR (που ξέρω τι είναι).
> 
> Eπίσης είναι σίγουρο πως η πολύ συμπίεση ρίχνει την ποιότητα, αλλά ακόμα και με 6-8Mbit σε HD θα έχεις κλάσης καλύτερη εικόνα από NOVA πχ.
> 
> Η εικόνα του πακέτου της ΑΤ&Τ είναι σύμφωνα με το παιδί που ρώτησα είναι καλύτερη από Upscaled DVD και έχει 50" LCD.
> 
> Tα δορυφορικά HD είναι καλύτερα από τις λύσεις IPTV, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει πως είναι κακή η ποιότητα στα 6-8Mbit.


Από ότι φαίνετε στο πρώτο post που ανέφερες το DVR, δεν ξέρεις τι σημαίνει:



> Επίσης υπάρχουν χίλιες δύο μέθοδοι για να μειώσεις τις απαιτήσεις σε BW κτλ.....αφού αν δείς ακόμα και θεωρητικές απαιτήσεις στα 26MBit μπορούν να πέσουν στα 10-15 με DVR στο κέντρο και όχι σε επίπεδο συνδρομητή


Αν έχει απαίτηση για 26Mbit, με το DVR πχ της AT&T θα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς και γύρω στα 5Mbit, καθώς το DVR είναι on demand υπηρεσία και όχι "live" TV για την οποία μιλάμε εμείς. Στις on demand υπηρεσίες μπορείς να κάνεις μεγαλύτερη συμπίεση σε σχέση με την "live" tv χωρίς να έχεις αισθητή μείωση της ποιότητας της εικόνας.
Από ότι φαίνετε εσύ δεν κατάλαβες τι λέει το link που έδωσες! Λέει ότι το DVR θα σώσει την IPTV, όχι γιατί θα σου δίνει "live" tv με χαμηλότερη συμπίεση με την ίδια ποιότητα, αλλά για το ότι δεν θα χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιείς "live" tv για να γράψεις κάτι που θες να δεις, αλλά ούτε και για να δεις κάτι που σε ενδιαφέρει. Οπότε είναι άσχετο με το θέμα bit rate - ποιότητα εικόνας tv για το οποίο μιλάμε. 


Από αυτά που λες, κατάλαβα ότι καλά κάνει η NOVA και προσφέρει TV με 3mbit. Αφού από ότι φαίνετε αρκετή θεωρούν την ποιότητα εικόνας καλή, γιατί να μην το κάνει?? Αλλά για ένα περίεργο λόγο μόνο στο Novasport που είναι ουσιαστικό ο λόγος που οι περισσότεροι έχουν NOVA δίνει διπλάσιο bitrate.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Closed topic:

----------


## gtl

> Gtl θέλω να πιστεύω πως και οι ίδιοι γνωρίζουν πως το περιεχόμενο είναι πολύ φτωχό.Υπάρχει δοκιμαστική διάθεση, ας μην καταδικάζουμε την κίνηση, τώρα ξεκίνησε.


Τί σημασία όμως έχει πότε ξεκίνησε, όταν ο ανταγωνισμός δίνει πολύ καλύτερο προϊόν εδώ και καιρό? Οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει κάθε επιχείρηση κρίνονται με βάση την ποιότητα, την τιμή και τον ανταγωνισμό, όχι κατά πόσο είναι "φρέσκοι" στον χώρο. Αν, επειδή είναι "πρωτάρηδες" στον ΟΤΕ χρειάζονται χρόνο για να διαμορφώσουν ανταγωνιστικό προϊόν, ας κοστολογήσουν το πιλοτικό τους στην τιμή που ταιριάζει (για να έχω dvr στην ΕΡΤ επί συνδρομή , μπορεί να έδινα επιπλέον μέχρι και 1,5 ευρώ τον μήνα).




> 120€ το χρόνο για μια υπηρεσία που δίνει εξαιρετικό router δωρεάν, αποκωδικοποιητή δωρεάν και που πιθανότατα θα αναβαθμιστεί σε ποιότητα και περιεχόμενο μετά την δοκιμαστική διάθεση (και συνεπώς αυτοί που είναι στη δοκιμαστική προσφορά θα την έχουν σε χαμηλότερη τιμή από αυτήν της εμπορικής διάθεσης)  θεωρώ πως δεν είναι κακή κίνηση.
> Ας κάνουμε υπομονή, δεν έχουμε να χάσουμε τίποτα


Eξαιρετικό ρούτερ δωρεάν πήρα και όταν παρήγγειλα την conn-x μου, και η τηλεόρασή μου παίζει ΕΡΤ περίφημα και χωρίς αποκωδικοποιητή. Μην με παρεξηγείς, καταλαβαίνω την λογική με την οποία τα λες αυτά -- απλώς το "πιθανότατα θα βελτιωθεί" είναι πάρα πολύ λίγο για μια υπηρεσία που διαφήμιζαν ως ανταγωνιστική στην νόβα, και ξεκινά με τέτοιο αστεία ανεπαρκές περιεχόμενο. Όχι απλώς η νόβα, αλλά και το on-rec αφήνουν το connx-tv χιλιόμετρα πίσω.

----------


## ilianna

Παλι η πιο ακριβη εταιρια θα ειναι

----------


## alany

> Eξαιρετικό ρούτερ δωρεάν πήρα και όταν παρήγγειλα την conn-x μου, και η τηλεόρασή μου παίζει ΕΡΤ περίφημα και χωρίς αποκωδικοποιητή. *Μην με παρεξηγείς*, καταλαβαίνω την λογική με την οποία τα λες αυτά -- απλώς το "πιθανότατα θα βελτιωθεί" είναι πάρα πολύ λίγο για μια υπηρεσία που διαφήμιζαν ως ανταγωνιστική στην νόβα, και ξεκινά με τέτοιο αστεία ανεπαρκές περιεχόμενο. Όχι απλώς η νόβα, αλλά και το on-rec αφήνουν το connx-tv χιλιόμετρα πίσω.


Δεν σε παρεξηγώ απλά να θυμίσω ότι η υπηρεσία δεν δόθηκε εμπορικά ακόμα σε όλους. Εμείς είμαστε από τους συνδρομητές που είχαμε τις προϋποθέσεις και την τύχη να χρησιμοποιούμε την υπηρεσία αυτή από τους πρώτους. Όταν θα δοθεί σε όλους δεν θα έχει την σημερινή μορφή και θα έχει αναβαθμιστεί σίγουρα. Για παράδειγμα η δική μου τηλεόραση δεν είχε τα ψηφιακά κανάλια της ΕΡΤ και με το conn-x tv τα έχω. Τυχαίνει να μου αρέσει το μπάσκετ για παράδειγμα και έτσι θα βλέπω και το πρωτάθλημα της Ισπανίας. Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.

----------


## gravis

αυτο που θα ηθελα να μου διευκρινισετε ξανα ειναι αν δεσμευει μονιμα ενα ποσοστο Bandwidth για την TV η αν αποσυνδεετε ο αποκωδικοποιητης τοτε το αυτο το bandwidth επιστρεφει πισω για γενικη χρηση.

----------


## alany

> αυτο που θα ηθελα να μου διευκρινισετε ξανα ειναι αν δεσμευει μονιμα ενα ποσοστο Bandwidth για την TV η αν αποσυνδεετε ο αποκωδικοποιητης τοτε το αυτο το bandwidth επιστρεφει πισω για γενικη χρηση.


Όσο ο αποκωδικοποιητής είναι σε λειτουργία, ακόμα και σε κατάσταση αναμονής, η ταχύτητα δεσμεύεται για την τηλεόραση. Αν απενεργοποιήσεις τον αποκωδικοποιητή τότε η ταχύτητα στο internet επανέρχεται στα ανώτερα επίπεδα.

----------


## gmmour

Περίεργο αυτό, γιατί στην On, όταν κλείνεις τον αποκωδικοποιητή (τον βάζεις στο standby δηλαδή) αμέσως αποδεσμεύεται το bandwidth (περίπου 4Mbps) που "τρώει"!

----------


## WagItchyef

Έχει αρκετό δρόμο ακόμα ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Giama

Όταν λέτε κορυφαίο router και tv-box δωρεάν εννοείτε πως μετά τη 12μηνη δέσμευση θα μπορείτε να διακόψετε την υπηρεσία και να κρατήσετε το router ή με τη λέξη δωρεάν εννοείται χρησιδάνειο;

----------


## alany

> Όταν λέτε κορυφαίο router και tv-box δωρεάν εννοείτε πως μετά τη 12μηνη δέσμευση θα μπορείτε να διακόψετε την υπηρεσία και να κρατήσετε το router ή με τη λέξη δωρεάν εννοείται χρησιδάνειο;


Το συμβόλαιο δεν αναφέρει για χρησιδάνειο απλά λέει ότι αν διακόψεις πριν το 12μηνο θα πληρώσεις τα υπόλοιπα πάγια μέχρι τους 12 μήνες.

----------


## Giama

> Το συμβόλαιο δεν αναφέρει για χρησιδάνειο απλά λέει ότι αν διακόψεις πριν το 12μηνο θα πληρώσεις τα υπόλοιπα πάγια μέχρι τους 12 μήνες.


Δηλαδή τα κρατάς όλα; Έτσι γίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον το πακέτο!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Spanos

> κανείς ότι παίρνει καινούργιο modem με πολλές δυνατότητες, όπως για παράδειγμα το voip, καθώς επίσης παίρνει και το αποκωδικοποιητή δωρεάν.





> Όταν λέτε κορυφαίο router και tv-box δωρεάν εννοείτε πως μετά τη 12μηνη δέσμευση θα μπορείτε να διακόψετε την υπηρεσία και να κρατήσετε το router ή με τη λέξη δωρεάν εννοείται χρησιδάνειο;


θα πρέπει όμως να μας διευκρινίσει κάποιος αν έχει πρόσβαση σε όλα τα menu απο Telnet και αν μπορεί να πειράξει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις. Λογικά έχουν γίνει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις με ειδικό firmware του OTE για να μπορεί να δουλέψει.

πχ Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς firmware update; Έχει δοκιμάσει να δει αν δουλεύει το VoIP και αν μπορεί να επέμβει στο QoS του router έτσι ώστε να δουλεύει σωστά η τηλεφωνία όταν βλέπεις TV και κατεβάζεις ταυτόχρονα;




> Δηλαδή τα κρατάς όλα; Έτσι γίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον το πακέτο!


Δηλαδή αν κρατήσεις το STB, τι θα καταλάβεις;

----------


## Insomniac

Το παρηγγειλε σημερα ενας φιλος οποτε σε μερικες μερες θα παω να του το συνδεσω και θα σας πω εντυπωσεις.

Αληθεια τι και που συνδεουμε ??? Το router στο pc με καλωδιο δικτυου ευλογο ειναι αλλα με τον αποδικοποιητη πως γινεται ???

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## kirimis

Χμμμ, σημερα το πρωι πηρα τηλ. στο 134 για να παραγγειλω IPTV. Ψιλοεφαγα πορτα...  :Crying: 

Ν. Θεσ/νικης ειμαι, 8αρα εχω, θελω IPTV... της κανω...  :Laughing:  Η κοπελα στο 134 εδειξε να αιφνιδιαζεται κατιτις και με ρωτησε αν εχω ενημερωθει σχετικα και αν εχουν επικοινωνησει αυτοι μαζι μου σχετικα με την IPTV. Η απαντηση ηταν ΟΧΙ και αυτη αρκεστηκε στο να καταχωρησει μονο το ενδιαφερον μου και ειπε πως θα επικοινωνησουν σε καποια φαση μαζι μου (φεξε μου και γλυστρισα).

Οποτε... θα πρεπει πιθανα να με παρει ο ΟΤΕ τηλ. να με ρωτησει αν θελω IPTV...  :Thumb down:

----------


## Giama

> Δηλαδή αν κρατήσεις το STB, τι θα καταλάβεις;


Ε, προφανώς το Speedtouch είναι το θέμα να κρατήσεις.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Δηλαδή αν κρατήσεις το STB, τι θα καταλάβεις;


Θα το βάλεις δίπλα στο netmod που καβάτζωσες πριν μερικά χρόνια  :ROFL: .

----------


## MemphisGr

> Χμμμ, σημερα το πρωι πηρα τηλ. στο 134 για να παραγγειλω IPTV. Ψιλοεφαγα πορτα...


Αρχικά καλείς το 134 και εκδηλώνεις ενδιαφέρον για IPTV. Έπειτα αν δεν έχει συμπληρωθεί ο αριθμός των ιδιωτών για την περιοχη σου θα σε καλεσουν από τον ΟΤΕ για ενημέρωση και αν ακόμα το θες κάνεις την αίτηση.
Οπότε μην απογοητεύσεσαι. Λογικά θα σε πάρουν τηλέφωνο σύντομα.

Σήμερα μου ήρθε και εμένα ο εξοπλισμός.Το βράδυ που θα γυρίσω σπίτι θα προσπαθήσω να δώσω μια γενική εικόνα της υπηρεσίας.

----------


## mmoukiou

> Χμμμ, σημερα το πρωι πηρα τηλ. στο 134 για να παραγγειλω IPTV. Ψιλοεφαγα πορτα... 
> 
> Ν. Θεσ/νικης ειμαι, 8αρα εχω, θελω IPTV... της κανω...  Η κοπελα στο 134 εδειξε να αιφνιδιαζεται κατιτις και με ρωτησε αν εχω ενημερωθει σχετικα και αν εχουν επικοινωνησει αυτοι μαζι μου σχετικα με την IPTV. Η απαντηση ηταν ΟΧΙ και αυτη αρκεστηκε στο να καταχωρησει μονο το ενδιαφερον μου και ειπε πως θα επικοινωνησουν σε καποια φαση μαζι μου (φεξε μου και γλυστρισα).
> 
> Οποτε... θα πρεπει πιθανα να με παρει ο ΟΤΕ τηλ. να με ρωτησει αν θελω IPTV...



Μην τα βάφεις ντε και καλά μαύρα, αυτή είναι η διαδικασία. Κι εγώ πήρα στο 134, κράτησαν τα στοιχεία μου και την επομένη με πήραν τηλέφωνο για την ενημέρωση που κατέληξε σε... αίτηση.

----------


## maik

> Δηλαδή αν κρατήσεις το STB, τι θα καταλάβεις;


Θα του αλαζεις ολη μερα firmware και θα προσπαθεις να πειραξεις το QoS.

----------


## xmperop1

> Χμμμ, σημερα το πρωι πηρα τηλ. στο 134 για να παραγγειλω IPTV. Ψιλοεφαγα πορτα... 
> 
> Ν. Θεσ/νικης ειμαι, 8αρα εχω, θελω IPTV... της κανω...  Η κοπελα στο 134 εδειξε να αιφνιδιαζεται κατιτις και με ρωτησε αν εχω ενημερωθει σχετικα και αν εχουν επικοινωνησει αυτοι μαζι μου σχετικα με την IPTV. Η απαντηση ηταν ΟΧΙ και αυτη αρκεστηκε στο να καταχωρησει μονο το ενδιαφερον μου και ειπε πως θα επικοινωνησουν σε καποια φαση μαζι μου (φεξε μου και γλυστρισα).
> 
> Οποτε... θα πρεπει πιθανα να με παρει ο ΟΤΕ τηλ. να με ρωτησει αν θελω IPTV...


Πιθανότατα θα γίνει και ένας έλεγχος πρώτα στη γραμμή σου αν και με τα στατιστικά σου δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## Spanos

> Ε, προφανώς το Speedtouch είναι το θέμα να κρατήσεις.


Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο σταμάτησε πριν λίγο καιρό, οπότε μην περιμένεις αναβαθμίσεις και βελτιώσεις σε περίπτωση που το κρατήσεις. Στην ουσία κάποιες εταιρείες που άρχισαν να το δίνουν τώρα (Forthnet, Ote) πήρανε οτι είχε περισσέψει στο stock της Thomson με εξαιρετικά χαμηλή τιμή. Σε καμμία περίπτωση το 780WL δεν αξίζει 120€, εδω ο kanenas3 το πουλάει με 55€ καινούργιο, ξεκλείδωτο και χωρίς σήματα πάνω. Οπότε μη νομίζεις οτι σου κάνει ο ΟΤΕ χάρη που σου χαρίζει το σούπερ ουάου ρούτερ που ψώνισε με 15€ απο το καλάθι :Wink:

----------


## alany

> Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο σταμάτησε πριν λίγο καιρό, οπότε μην περιμένεις αναβαθμίσεις και βελτιώσεις σε περίπτωση που το κρατήσεις. Στην ουσία κάποιες εταιρείες που άρχισαν να το δίνουν τώρα (Forthnet, Ote) πήρανε οτι είχε περισσέψει στο stock της Thomson με εξαιρετικά χαμηλή τιμή. Σε καμμία περίπτωση το 780WL δεν αξίζει 120€, εδω ο kanenas3 το πουλάει με 55€ καινούργιο, ξεκλείδωτο και χωρίς σήματα πάνω. Οπότε μη νομίζεις οτι σου κάνει ο ΟΤΕ χάρη που σου χαρίζει το σούπερ ουάου ρούτερ που ψώνισε με 15€ απο το καλάθι


Οι χάρες πέθαναν μαζί με τον τζάμπα. Προχτές είχαμε τα μνημόσυνα. 

Στο χωριό μου λένε όσα δεν φθάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια.

Όλα αρνητικά τα βλέπεις. Το γεγονός ότι θα έχεις έκτος από προνομιακή τιμή στην υπηρεσία coon-x tv και το modem με voip πάνω δεν σου αρκεί; Ένα πράγμα θα σου πω και θα σε συμβουλέψω. Για να έχεις μία υπηρεσία σωστά και για να έχεις πάντα τον πρώτο λόγο απέναντι σε οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία να χρησιμοποιείς τα μηχανήματα που δίνουν αυτοί για να μην σου πουν ποτέ για ασυμβατότητα. Μία συμβουλή από κάποιον που δεν ξέρει πολλά.

----------


## xmperop1

> Οι χάρες πέθαναν μαζί με τον τζάμπα. Προχτές είχαμε τα μνημόσυνα. 
> 
> Στο χωριό μου λένε όσα δεν φθάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια.
> 
> Όλα αρνητικά τα βλέπεις. Το γεγονός ότι θα έχεις έκτος από προνομιακή τιμή στην υπηρεσία coon-x tv και το modem με voip πάνω δεν σου αρκεί; Ένα πράγμα θα σου πω και θα σε συμβουλέψω. Για να έχεις μία υπηρεσία σωστά και για να έχεις πάντα τον πρώτο λόγο απέναντι σε οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία να χρησιμοποιείς τα μηχανήματα που δίνουν αυτοί για να μην σου πουν ποτέ για ασυμβατότητα. Μία συμβουλή από κάποιον που δεν ξέρει πολλά.


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
Α!!!!! ίσως πονάει και λίγο.

----------


## Sacred

παίδες για βοηθήστε λίγο όσοι το έχετε.το έχω σύνδεση τον αποκωδικοποιητή αλλά μενού δεν βλέπω,και ο αποκωδικοποιητής λέει μπροστά 'booting 301'

----------


## 75costas

Μόλις είχα και εγώ επικοινωνία με τον ΟΤΕ για το conn-x tv. Τους πήρα πριν από μισή ώρα περίπου και είπαν οτι θα προσπαθήσουν να με καλέσουν απόψε, αλλά το πιθανότερο θα ήταν να με καλέσουν το πρωί. Άρα η πρώτη ευχάριστη έκπληξη ήταν το άμεσο callback!

Η κοπέλα που μίλησα φαινόταν αρκετά ενημερωμένη αν και τα περισσότερα τα είχα μάθει εδώ μέσα από τα παιδιά που έχουν ήδη ασχοληθεί.
Την Πέμπτη περιμένω τον εξοπλισμό και από Δευτέρα μάλλον θα έχω ενεργοποιηθεί.

Μέχρι και το τέλος του χρόνου η συνδρομή είναι 10 ευρώ και στη συνέχεια διαμορφώνεται σε 15 ευρώ.
Αναλαμβάνει όμως τη δέσμευση για όσους ενεργοποιηθούν μέχρι τότε να διατηρήσει την ισχύουσα συνδρομή.
Το videoclub ανανεώνεται εβδομαδιαία ή μηνιαία, δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς. Όπως και στα 23 κανάλια που έχει αυτή τη στιγμή θα προστεθούν κι άλλα.

Και τέλος για εμένα που είμαι με το Baudtec, και με βάση όσα έχω διαβασει εδώ, μάλλον το 780WL θα μου κάτσει καλύτερα. Ίσως να είναι φτηνιάρικο όπως λέει ο φίλος Spanos, ισως να μη βγάζει αναβαθμίσεις, αλλά ελπίζω ακόμα κι έτσι να είναι καλύτερο από αυτό που έχω. Και ίσως κάποια στιγμή να προωθήσουν και τα 585v7, ιδιαίτερα από τη στιγμή που έχουν έτοιμη θύρα STB.

Φιλικά,
Κώστας.

Αλήθεια, το συγκεκριμένο router τι λέει?? Σε σχέση με το Baudtec που έχω αλλά και με το 585v7 που σκεφτόμουν να αγοράσω??
Το γλιτώνω το 65άρι??

----------


## alany

> παίδες για βοηθήστε λίγο όσοι το έχετε.το έχω σύνδεση τον αποκωδικοποιητή αλλά μενού δεν βλέπω,και ο αποκωδικοποιητής λέει μπροστά 'booting 301'


Κοίτα την πάτησα και εγώ. Τον αποκωδικοποιητή θα τον συνδέσεις με την θύρα ethernet νούμερο 4. Είναι η θύρα για την τηλεόραση. Οι άλλες είναι για το internet.

----------


## Sacred

> Κοίτα την πάτησα και εγώ. Τον αποκωδικοποιητή θα τον συνδέσεις με την θύρα ethernet νούμερο 4. Είναι η θύρα για την τηλεόραση. Οι άλλες είναι για το internet.



επίσης πρέπει να είσαι ενεργοποιημένος αλλιώς δεν το βλέπεις το μενού,μόλις τους πήρα τηλέφωνο

----------


## Spanos

> Στο χωριό μου λένε όσα δεν φθάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια.


Aυτό γιατί το λές, επειδή θα δίνεις 10€ το μήνα για να βλέπεις κρατικά κανάλια και για να υποβαθμίσεις τη γραμμή σου απο 8Mbps σε 3Mbps; :ROFL: 





> Όλα αρνητικά τα βλέπεις. Το γεγονός ότι θα έχεις έκτος από προνομιακή τιμή στην υπηρεσία coon-x tv και το modem με voip πάνω δεν σου αρκεί; Ένα πράγμα θα σου πω και θα σε συμβουλέψω. Για να έχεις μία υπηρεσία σωστά και για να έχεις πάντα τον πρώτο λόγο απέναντι σε οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία να χρησιμοποιείς τα μηχανήματα που δίνουν αυτοί για να μην σου πουν ποτέ για ασυμβατότητα. Μία συμβουλή από κάποιον που δεν ξέρει πολλά.


Eννοείτε οτι για να έχεις IPTV χρησιμοποιείς την εξοπλισμό που σου δίνει η εταιρεία, εγω όμως δε σχολίασα αυτό αλλα αυτούς που λένε οτι με 120€ θα σου μείνει στο τέλος ο εξοπλισμός λες και έχει καμμιά αξία αν θα σου μείνει ένα STB που δε θα έχει καμμία χρησιμότητα στον κάτοχο του και ένα router που έχει μπεί σε EoL εδω και κάποιoυς μήνες και θα είναι μουσειακού χαρακτήρα μετά απο ένα χρόνο.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Eννοείτε οτι για να έχεις IPTV χρησιμοποιείς την εξοπλισμό που σου δίνει η εταιρεία, εγω όμως δε σχολίασα αυτό αλλα αυτούς που λένε οτι με 120€ θα σου μείνει στο τέλος ο εξοπλισμός λες και έχει καμμιά αξία αν θα σου μείνει ένα STB που δε θα έχει καμμία χρησιμότητα στον κάτοχο του και ένα router που έχει μπεί σε EoL εδω και κάποιoυς μήνες και θα είναι μουσειακού χαρακτήρα μετά απο ένα χρόνο.


Το stb πράγματι δεν έχει χρησιμότητα, αλλά το routerάκι, EOL or no EOL έχει μια αξία. Στην τελική, αν δεν έχει κάποιο σοβαρό bug τρέχουσα έκδοση δεν καίγομαι για αναβαθμίσεις.

----------


## sdikr

> Aυτό γιατί το λές, επειδή θα δίνεις 10€ το μήνα για να βλέπεις κρατικά κανάλια και για να υποβαθμίσεις τη γραμμή σου απο 8Mbps σε 3Mbps;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eννοείτε οτι για να έχεις IPTV χρησιμοποιείς την εξοπλισμό που σου δίνει η εταιρεία, εγω όμως δε σχολίασα αυτό αλλα αυτούς που λένε οτι με 120€ θα σου μείνει στο τέλος ο εξοπλισμός λες και έχει καμμιά αξία αν θα σου μείνει ένα STB που δε θα έχει καμμία χρησιμότητα στον κάτοχο του και ένα router που έχει μπεί σε EoL εδω και κάποιoυς μήνες και θα είναι μουσειακού χαρακτήρα μετά απο ένα χρόνο.



Μα  δεν είπε κανεις  οτι δεν θα βάλουν νέα  κανάλια,  ακόμα και έτσι σε αρκετές περιοχές  θα έχει καλύτερη εικόνα απο την κεραία 


όσο για το Modem,     διαφωνώ  είναι μια χαρά   βέβαια όπως κάνεις  εσύ την σύγκριση  120  αντί για 55 ναι βγαίνει κάπως.

----------


## alany

> όσο για το Modem,     διαφωνώ  είναι μια χαρά   βέβαια όπως κάνεις  εσύ* την σύγκριση  120  αντί για 55 ναι βγαίνει κάπως*.


Γιατί βγαίνει; Το κόστος της υπηρεσίας που έχεις δεν το λαμβάνουμε υπ' όψιν; Λίγη λογική παρακαλώ.

----------


## Spanos

> Μα δεν είπε κανεις οτι δεν θα βάλουν νέα κανάλια, ακόμα και έτσι σε αρκετές περιοχές θα έχει καλύτερη εικόνα απο την κεραία


Ναι αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο οτι όταν μπούν (αν μπούν) συνδρομητικά κανάλια πχ Nova Sport 1,2,3...και η υπηρεσία φύγει απο το πιλοτικό στάδιο η τιμή θα είναι 10€

Επίσης ποιός μου λέει εμένα οτι αυτοί που μπαίνουν τώρα με τα 10€ δε θα χρειαστεί να ζητήσουν αλλαγή πακέτου όταν μπούν όλα τα κανάλια, σε ακριβότερη όμως τιμή;





> Το stb πράγματι δεν έχει χρησιμότητα, αλλά το routerάκι, EOL or no EOL έχει μια αξία. Στην τελική, αν δεν έχει κάποιο σοβαρό bug τρέχουσα έκδοση δεν καίγομαι για αναβαθμίσεις.





> όσο για το Modem,     διαφωνώ  είναι μια χαρά   βέβαια όπως κάνεις  εσύ την σύγκριση  120  αντί για 55 ναι βγαίνει κάπως.





> Γιατί βγαίνει; Το κόστος της υπηρεσίας που έχεις δεν το λαμβάνουμε υπ' όψιν; Λίγη λογική παρακαλώ.


Kαταρχήν να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι, πέρα απο το συμφέρει - δε συμφέρει. Σας έχουν δώσει γραπτώς σύμβαση που λέει οτι σας μένει το STB και το router μετά το 12μηνο;

----------


## WagItchyef

Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει σημασία αν μένει ή όχι ο εξοπλισμός. Στην On Telecoms ο εξοπλισμός ανήκει στην εταιρία, αλλά αυτό που μετράει είναι οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Το Novasport είναι της Forthnet. Οπότε όποιος θέλει μπάλα αναγκαστικά Forthnet που έχει και τα ελεύθερα.  :Wink:

----------


## jack1987

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα.Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση στους φίλους που έχουν κάνει αίτηση για την υπηρεσία.Εαν πάμε στον ΟΤΕ που ανήκουμε θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε την αίτηση?Γιατί πήγα σήμερα να πληρώσω το λογαριασμό και ρώτησα ένα υπάλληλο εκεί και δεν ήξερε τίποτα.Το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να με παραπέμψει στον διευθυντή που ήταν εκεί αλλα επειδή βιαζόμουν για να πάω στην δουλειά μου δεν τον ρώτησα.Λέω να πάω αύριο για να ρωτήσω πάλι.Πιστεύετε  να βγάλω άκρη ή να κάνω τηλεφωνικά την αίτηση(και αν ναι,σε ποιο αριθμό να καλέσω)?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## mmoukiou

> Καλησπέρα και απο μένα.Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση στους φίλους που έχουν κάνει αίτηση για την υπηρεσία.Εαν πάμε στον ΟΤΕ που ανήκουμε θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε την αίτηση?Γιατί πήγα σήμερα να πληρώσω το λογαριασμό και ρώτησα ένα υπάλληλο εκεί και δεν ήξερε τίποτα.Το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να με παραπέμψει στον διευθυντή που ήταν εκεί αλλα επειδή βιαζόμουν για να πάω στην δουλειά μου δεν τον ρώτησα.Λέω να πάω αύριο για να ρωτήσω πάλι.Πιστεύετε  να βγάλω άκρη ή να κάνω τηλεφωνικά την αίτηση(και αν ναι,σε ποιο αριθμό να καλέσω)?
> Ευχαριστω


Κάλεσε το 134 και θα κρατήσουν τα στοιχεία σου ώστε να σε καλέσει κάποια στιγμή (ίσως και αυθημερόν) τεχνικός. Πρέπει όμως να έχεις σύνδεση τουλάχιστο 8άρα.

----------


## jack1987

> Κάλεσε το 134 και θα κρατήσουν τα στοιχεία σου ώστε να σε καλέσει κάποια στιγμή (ίσως και αυθημερόν) τεχνικός. Πρέπει όμως να έχεις σύνδεση τουλάχιστο 8άρα.


Τα περί ταχύτητας τα ξέρω(20mbit συχρονίζει η γραμμή μου περίπου).Εξάλλου η δουλειά μου αυτή είναι.Απλά τα διαδικαστικά δεν γνωρίζω.Ευχαριστώ πάντως

----------


## gtl

> Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει σημασία αν μένει ή όχι ο εξοπλισμός. Στην On Telecoms ο εξοπλισμός ανήκει στην εταιρία, αλλά αυτό που μετράει είναι οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει.


H σημασία του έγκειται στο ότι τέθηκε ως αντεπιχείρημα σε όσους κατακρίναμε το ανεπαρκέστατο περιεχόμενο του conn-x tv (δηλαδή ότι τουλάχιστον θα πάρουμε δωρεάν ένα καλό router).

Η On telecoms προσφέρει Σκαι και τα υπόλοιπα Ελληνικά κανάλια, οπότε δεν τίθεται το παραμικρό θέμα σύγκρισης με το conn-x tv του ΟΤΕ, πιλοτικό ή όχι.

----------


## alany

> Kαταρχήν να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι, πέρα απο το συμφέρει - δε συμφέρει. *Σας έχουν δώσει γραπτώς σύμβαση που λέει οτι σας μένει το STB και το router μετά το 12μηνο;*


Εσύ τι λες; Για να μην υπάρχει καμία αμφισβήτηση παραθέτω δύο όρους από την σύμβαση

*3.5* Σε περίπτωση κατάργησης του conn-x TV με αίτημα του Πελάτη κατά την διάρκεια της ελάχιστης χρονικής δέσμευσης (εάν και εφόσον αυτή υφίσταται), χρεώνεται το σύνολο των υποχρεωτικών τελών, για το υπόλοιπο χρονικό διάστημα της δέσμευσης. Εξαίρεση αποτελεί η περίπτωση που το αίτημα κατάργησης επέρχεται λόγω επιβεβαιωμένων από τον ΟΤΕ τεχνικών προβλημάτων, καθώς και η περίπτωση όπου η μεταφορά του conn-x TV κατά τον όρο 3.3* του παρόντος δεν είναι τεχνικός υλοποιήσιμη.


*4.2* Ο Τερματικός Εξοπλισμός εγκαθίσταται είτε από τον ίδιο τον Πελάτη στην κατοικία του, είτε από τον ΟΤΕ. Ο ΟΤΕ αναλαμβάνει  την εγκατάσταση του Τερματικού εξοπλισμού στην κατοικία του Πελάτη και την συντήρηση αυτού, σύμφωνα με τον ισχύοντα τιμοκατάλογο μόνον στην περίπτωση που ο Πελάτης προμηθεύτηκε τον Τερματικό Εξοπλισμό από τον ΟΤΕ. *Υπό την προϋπόθεση υπογραφής της παρούσης από τα μέρη και την εξόφληση τυχόν αντίστοιχου τιμήματος για τον Τερματικό Εξοπλισμό, Ο Τερματικός Εξοπλισμός περιέχεται στην κυριότητα του Πελάτη.* 

Κάποια πράγματα δεν τα βγάζουμε από το μυαλό μας και καλό θα είναι να μην είμαστε καχύποπτοι με όλα.

* Ο όρος 3.3 αναφέρει ότι στην περίπτωση μετατροπής της γραμμής από PSTN σε ISDN  και αντίστροφα.

........Auto merged post: alany πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> H σημασία του έγκειται στο ότι τέθηκε ως αντεπιχείρημα σε όσους κατακρίναμε το ανεπαρκέστατο περιεχόμενο του connx-tv (δηλαδή ότι τουλάχιστον θα πάρουμε δωρεάν ένα καλό router).
> 
> Η On telecoms προσφέρει Σκαι και τα υπόλοιπα Ελληνικά κανάλια, οπότε δεν τίθεται το παραμικρό θέμα σύγκρισης με το connx-tv του ΟΤΕ, πιλοτικό ή όχι.


Να ρωτήσω κάτι;

Πιστεύεις ότι η υπηρεσία όταν δοθεί σε όλους θα έχει αυτή την μορφή και μόνο αυτά τα κανάλια;
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η υπηρεσία θα δίνεται και μέσω δορυφόρου κάτι αντίστοιχο με το nova.
Κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη ως προς το τελευταίο.

----------


## Πύρρος

Το "αντίστοιχο τίμημα για τον Τερματικό Εξοπλισμό" που το πας όμως; Αν σου πούνε θέλουνε €1.000.000 για τον τερματικό εξοπλισμό θα τα δώσεις;

........Auto merged post: Πύρρος πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πιστεύεις ότι η υπηρεσία όταν δοθεί σε όλους θα έχει αυτή την μορφή και μόνο αυτά τα κανάλια;


Οταν βάλει κιάλλα, θα τα συζητήσουμε. Αυτά βλέπουμε, αυτά σχολιάζουμε. Το ότι (όπως πολοί άλλοι) βάλανε ένα αυτοκόλητο "beta" επάνω στο προιόν δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι υπεράνω κριτικής.

----------


## MemphisGr

Μερικές λεπτομέρειες για την υπηρεσία :Smile: 

Η εγκατάσταση είναι πολύ απλή και περιέχονται αναλυτικές οδηγίες .Αφού γίνουν οι συνδέσεις γίνεται σύνδεση του STB στην πρίζα (δεν υπάρχει διακόπτης on/off) και ξεκινάει το boot. Μετά από μερικά λεπτά και αφού έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία - όπως αναφέρθηκε  - εμφανίζεται μια
οθόνη που γίνεται η εγγραφή. Ότι στοιχείο χρειάζεται είναι στα έγγραφα που έρχονται με τον εξοπλισμό.

Από εκεί και πέρα.
Η ποιότητα της εικόνας είναι πάρα πολύ καλή σε όλα τα κανάλια.Εμένα μου φάνηκε πολύ μεγάλη η διαφορά επειδή δεν έχω καθόλου καλό σήμα στην πολυκατοικία που βρίσκομαι  :Smile: 
Τα κανάλια είναι ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3, Σινέ+, Πρίσμα+, Σπορ+, Eurosport, Eurosport 2, Extreme Sports, ESPN, NASN, Nat Geo Wild, Discovery Science, Discovery World, Discovery Travel&Living, Style TV, Zone Reality, Fashion TV, Baby TV, Euronews, France 24, Al Jazeera και ένα promo.
Το μενού είναι στα ελληνικά και εύχρηστο.
Όσον αφορά το video on demamd υπάρχουν δύο επιλογές,  το videoclub και το συνδρομητικό videoclub. To videoclub περιέχει ένα σύνολο περίπου 160 ταινιών όλων των ειδών με παραγωγές που φτάνουν μέχρι και το 2007 ("Εξιλέωση","Καμιά πατρίδα για τους μελοθάνατους").Η πρόσβαση στο videoclub γίνεται μόνο με ενοικιάση, για ταινίες 2 ή 3€ ανάλογα και adult περιέχομενο από 3,90€ έως 4,5€. Στο adult περιεχόμενο περιλαμβάνονται 3 ή 4 ταινίες.
Το συνδρομητικό videoclub έχει ένα σύνολο 20 περίπου ταινιών οι οποίες είναι πάρα πάρα πολύ παλιές. Δεν είμαι και ο φανατικός σινεφίλ αλλά πολλές δεν τις ξέρω καν.Περιέχει παιδικές σειρές, βίντεοκλιπ, ντοκιμαντέρ. Δεν έχει μουσικούς σταθμούς.

Όσον αφορά τη συμπεριφορά της γραμμής διάβασα σε ένα post ότι δεσμεύει bandwith ακόμα και όταν το STB είναι σε stand by.Στη δικιά μου περίπτωση δεν συμβαίνει αυτό.Το STB παίρνει bandwith ανάλογα με τις απαιτήσεις του καναλιού ή του VOD.Δεν ξέρω αν υπαρχει κάποιος τρόπος να δω απευθείας την κίνηση στην lan 4 του router και έκανα το εξής: Ξεκίνησα ένα πολύ μεγάλο download από έναν καλό server και είδα τι γίνεται με το bandwith από τη στιγμή που βάζω το STB σε λειτουργία και έπειτα. Από τα 905 Kbyte που κατεβάζω σταθερά, ανοίγωντας το STB η ταχύτητα πέφτει στα 620 προβάλλοντας το promo κανάλι.Έπειτα ανάλογα με το κανάλι είχα διαθέσιμα για download από 620 μέχρι και 495ΚΒ. Βάζοντας το STB σε standby η ταχύτητα του download επανέρχεται στο maximum, δηλαδή 905Kb.

To firmware του router έρχεται με λογότυπα του παρόχου.Επιπλέον έχει και κάποιες προρυθμίσεις για VoIP. Αν το ρούτερ είναι κλειδωμένο δεν ξέρω. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να διαπιστωθεί δώστε μου ένα link να δω πως γίνεται και ευχαρίστως να το δοκιμάσω.Είδα μερικά thread για κλειδωμένα 780 αλλά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τίποτα ακόμα.Πάντως από το web interface υπάρχει κανονικά πρόσβαση σε  όλες τις επιλογές.
Επιπλέον στη σύμβαση αναφέρει πως υπάρχει το δικαίωμα απομακρυσμένης διαχείρησης στον εξοπλισμό.Στο router η επιλογή είναι απενεργοποιημένη.
Θυμάμαι κάπου αναφέρθηκε πως δεν μπορεί κάποιος να δει full screen στις 16:9 τηλεοράσεις.
Έχω μια LCD Widescreen και αρχικά είχα συνδέσει το STB με HDMI καλώδιο και επέλεξα από τις ρυθμίσεις του 16:9. Παρόλα αυτά όλα τα κανάλια τα έβλεπα σε 4:3 αναλογία (στην κανονική τους υποθέτω) χωρίς να μπορώ να μεγενθύνω την εικόνα από την τηλεόραση (με σύνδεση HDMI κλειδώνει σε Widescreen Mode χωρίς να μπορείς να το πειράξεις).'Ολα τα κανάλια τα έβλεπα σε αναλογία 4:3. Το περιεχόμενο όλου του videoclub παίζει απευθείας σε fullscreen.Βάζοντας το scart καλώδιο με τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις, πάλι βλέπω σε 4:3 τα κανάλια αλλά πλέον μπορώ να πάω σε fullscreen μέσω των επιλογών της τηλεόρασης χωρίς να μένει φυσικά σταθερό το aspect ratio.
Πριν την προβολή κάθε περιεχομένου στο συνδρομητικό videoclub γίνεται buffering περίπου 55΄΄ πριν αρχίσει η προβολή.
Όλο το περιεχόμενο του συνδρομητικού videoclub έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους εκτός από τα videoclip.
Κολήματα δεν διαπίστωσα ούτε στα κανάλια ούτε στο VOD.

Εν κατακλείδι καλή εικόνα χωρίς κολήματα αλλά το περιεχόμενο αφήνει πολύ πικρή γεύση με το κόστος ενοικίασης των πρόσφατων ταινιών να είναι απαγορευτικό.

Η συνέχεια επί της οθόνης  :Smile: 


PS:Ελπίζω να μην μπέρδεψα με τη δομή, τα έγραφα όπως μου έρχονταν  :Smile:

----------


## alany

> Το "αντίστοιχο τίμημα για τον Τερματικό Εξοπλισμό" που το πας όμως; Αν σου πούνε θέλουνε €1.000.000 για τον τερματικό εξοπλισμό θα τα δώσεις;
> .


Διάβασε λίγο καλύτερα και θα καταλάβεις. Λέει εξόφληση *τυχόν* αντίστοιχου τιμήματος.
Αυτό το τυχόν αναφέρεται για το όταν δοθεί η υπηρεσία σε όλους και θα θέλει 200 ευρώ, σύμφωνα με τον υπάλληλο του ΟΤΕ, και όχι τώρα που είναι δωρεάν.

----------


## gtl

Eυχαριστούμε για τις εντυπώσεις memphis. Μπορείς να μου διαλευκάνεις την απορία μου μερικών σελίδων πιο πίσω, δηλαδή αν το pvr λειτουργεί όπως υποθέσαμε? Μπορείς να επιλέξεις από τον EPG οδηγό οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα (των τελευταίων δύο ημερών? των τελευταίων δέκα?) και να το παρακολουθήσεις όποτε προτιμάς, όπως στην on?

Αlany, στο ερώτημά σου με κάλυψε η απάντηση του Πύρρου.

----------


## alany

> Eυχαριστούμε για τις εντυπώσεις memphis. Μπορείς να μου διαλευκάνεις την απορία μου μερικών σελίδων πιο πίσω, δηλαδή αν το pvr λειτουργεί όπως υποθέσαμε? Μπορείς να επιλέξεις από τον EPG οδηγό οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα (των τελευταίων δύο ημερών? των τελευταίων δέκα?) και να το παρακολουθήσεις όποτε προτιμάς, όπως στην on?
> 
> Αlany, στο ερώτημά σου με κάλυψε η απάντηση του Πύρρου.


Δεν μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις προγράμματα προηγούμενων ημερών. Τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να τα καταφέρω. Ίσως φταίει εξοπλισμός. Παραθέτω τι γράφει το τιμολόγιο αγοράς.

*MOOD 400-001 STB (HIGH-END HD-STB. NO PVR, NO DVB TUNER)*

----------


## Spanos

> *4.2* Ο Τερματικός Εξοπλισμός εγκαθίσταται είτε από τον ίδιο τον Πελάτη στην κατοικία του, είτε από τον ΟΤΕ. Ο ΟΤΕ αναλαμβάνει  την εγκατάσταση του Τερματικού εξοπλισμού στην κατοικία του Πελάτη και την συντήρηση αυτού, σύμφωνα με τον ισχύοντα τιμοκατάλογο μόνον στην περίπτωση που ο Πελάτης προμηθεύτηκε τον Τερματικό Εξοπλισμό από τον ΟΤΕ. *Υπό την προϋπόθεση υπογραφής της παρούσης από τα μέρη και την εξόφληση τυχόν αντίστοιχου τιμήματος για τον Τερματικό Εξοπλισμό, Ο Τερματικός Εξοπλισμός περιέχεται στην κυριότητα του Πελάτη.* 
> 
> Κάποια πράγματα δεν τα βγάζουμε από το μυαλό μας και καλό θα είναι να μην είμαστε καχύποπτοι με όλα.


Δε βλέπω να λέει πουθενά ξεκάθαρα, οτι μετά το πέρας της 12μηνης σύμβασης ο εξοπλισμός περιέχεται στην κυριότητα του πελάτη. Μάλιστα λέει οτι μπορεί να υπάρξει και ανάλογο τίμημα.

Βέβαια και να σου μείνει δε ξέρουμε ακόμα αν θα μπορέσει να παίξει παντού με όλες της δυνατότητες αφού φοράει firmware OTE

----------


## gtl

> Δεν μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις προγράμματα προηγούμενων ημερών. Τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να τα καταφέρω. Ίσως φταίει εξοπλισμός. Παραθέτω τι γράφει το τιμολόγιο αγοράς.
> 
> *MOOD 400-001 STB (HIGH-END HD-STB. NO PVR, NO DVB TUNER)*


Και αυτό το πράγμα (συνοδευόμενο από αυτό το πλούσιο περιεχόμενο!) το έβγαλαν σε -εστώ πιλοτική- εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα? Δηλαδή το... πλεονέκτημα ποιό είναι? Να χάσουμε το 80% των Ελληνικών καναλιών που βλέπουμε δωρεάν μέσω της κεραίας μας? Να μην μπορούμε να γράψουμε περιεχόμενο? (no pvr!) Nα πληρώνουμε 2-3 ευρώ για νοικιάσουμε ταινίες που βρίσκουμε προς 1-2 ευρώ στο dvd club της γειτονιάς? 

Απίστευτο. Απλώς απίστευτο.  :What..?:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Μερικές λεπτομέρειες για την υπηρεσία
> 
> ...
> 
> PS:Ελπίζω να μην μπέρδεψα με τη δομή, τα έγραφα όπως μου έρχονταν


Να'σαι καλά. Αν μπορείς, ανέφερε μερικές σειρές από το συνδρομητικό video club.

*ΠΟΛΥ* ενδιαφέρον το δεύτερο screenshot btw  :Smile:

----------


## alany

> Δε βλέπω να λέει πουθενά ξεκάθαρα, οτι μετά το πέρας της 12μηνης σύμβασης ο εξοπλισμός περιέχεται στην κυριότητα του πελάτη. Μάλιστα λέει οτι μπορεί να υπάρξει και ανάλογο τίμημα.
> 
> Βέβαια και να σου μείνει δε ξέρουμε ακόμα αν θα μπορέσει να παίξει παντού με όλες της δυνατότητες αφού φοράει firmware OTE


Ας δεχθούμε την δυσπιστία ότι δεν λέει πουθενά ότι ο εξοπλισμός παραμένει στον Πελάτη, που για μένα το λέει ξεκάθαρα, δεν αναφέρει πουθενά το αντίθετο. Δηλαδή ότι ο εξοπλισμός ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ και ότι αυτός θα παραδοθεί με την λήξη της σύμβασης στον ΟΤΕ. Αντίθετα λέει ότι θα πληρώσει ο Πελάτης τα υπόλοιπα πάγια μέχρι την λήξη της 12μηνης σύμβασης.


Να θυμίσω ότι στην αντίστοιχη σύμβαση που έχει ο ΟΤΕ για τους ISDN συνδρομητές αναφέρει ότι το modem για την ISDN γραμμή θα πρέπει να επιστραφεί κατά την λήξη της σύmβασης ή την μετατροπή της γραμμής από ISDN σε PSTN.

Το ποτήρι δεν είναι πάντα  μισοάδειο είναι και μισογεμάτο.

........Auto merged post: alany πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Να'σαι καλά. Αν μπορείς, ανέφερε μερικές σειρές από το συνδρομητικό video club.
> 
> *ΠΟΛΥ* ενδιαφέρον το δεύτερο screenshot btw


Μιας και μιλάς για voip δες και το VOIP POrtal που είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο του IPTV PORTAL

----------


## Πύρρος

> Να θυμίσω ότι στην αντίστοιχη σύμβαση που έχει ο ΟΤΕ για τους ISDN συνδρομητές αναφέρει ότι το modem για την ISDN γραμμή θα πρέπει να επιστραφεί κατά την λήξη της σύmβασης ή την μετατροπή της γραμμής από ISDN σε PSTN.


Τους επιστρέφεις το netmod ή τους δίνεις €150. Τα €150 νομίζω ότι είναι αυτό που θα λέγαμε "αντίστοιχο τίμημα για τον Τερματικό Εξοπλισμό".

----------


## alany

> Τους επιστρέφεις το netmod ή τους δίνεις €150. Τα €150 νομίζω ότι είναι αυτό που θα λέγαμε "αντίστοιχο τίμημα για τον Τερματικό Εξοπλισμό".


Στην ISDN σύμβαση αναφέρει ότι ο εξοπλισμός ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ και με την λήξη της σύμβασης ή την μετατροπή της γραμμής σε PSTN έχεις δύο επιλογές. Πρώτον να επιστρέψεις τον εξοπλισμό και δεύτερον να πληρώσεις το αντίστοιχο αντίτιμο. 

*Κάτι τέτοιο δεν αναφέρει πουθενά η σύμβαση για το conn-x TV.*

Για το conn-x TV αναφέρει αυτά που λέω παραπάνω.

Το τυχόν αντίτιμο στο conn-x TV είναι αυτό που λέει το τιμολόγιο όταν παραλαμβάνεις  τον εξοπλισμό. Το τιμολόγιο λέει ΜΗΔΕΝ.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Στην ISDN σύμβαση αναφέρει ότι ο εξοπλισμός ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ και με την λήξη της σύμβασης ή την μετατροπή της γραμμής σε PSTN έχεις δύο επιλογές. Πρώτον να επιστρέψεις τον εξοπλισμό και δεύτερον να πληρώσεις το αντίστοιχο αντίτιμο. 
> 
> *Κάτι τέτοιο δεν αναφέρει πουθενά η σύμβαση για το conn-x TV.*


*Ακριβώς* αυτό λέει. Για να περιέλθει ο εξοπλισμός στην κυριοτητά σου πρέπει:

1. Να υπογράψεις τη σύμβαση.
2. Να πληρώσεις το αντίστοιχο τίμημα.





> Το τυχόν αντίτιμο στο conn-x TV είναι αυτό που λέει το τιμολόγιο όταν παραλαμβάνεις  τον εξοπλισμό.


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό.




> Το τιμολόγιο λέει ΜΗΔΕΝ.


Αμα ήτανε χρησιδάνειο τι θα έλεγε; Φαντάζομαι μηδέν και πάλι, οπότε δεν βγάζω συμπέρασμα.

----------


## sdikr

> *Ακριβώς* αυτό λέει. Για να περιέλθει ο εξοπλισμός στην κυριοτητά σου πρέπει:
> 
> 1. Να υπογράψεις τη σύμβαση.
> 2. Να πληρώσεις το αντίστοιχο τίμημα.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό.
> ...


Τότε δεν λέει τιμολόγιο,  αλλά μόνο δελτίο αποστόλης

----------


## alany

> *Ακριβώς* αυτό λέει. Για να περιέλθει ο εξοπλισμός στην κυριοτητά σου πρέπει:
> 
> 1. Να υπογράψεις τη σύμβαση.
> 2. Να πληρώσεις το αντίστοιχο τίμημα.


Δίνεις μόνος σου την απάντηση.
1. Υπογράφεις την σύμβαση που αναφέρει όσα λέω παραπάνω.
2. Πληρώνεις το τιμολόγιο που εκδίδεται κατά την παραλαβή και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση για τους συνδρομητές που είναι σε πιλοτικό στάδιο είναι ΜΗΔΕΝ.

Η σύμβαση είναι αντίστοιχη του conn-x για το internet.
1.  Ελάχιστη παραμονή που εδώ είναι 12 μήνες αντί για 6 που είναι στο Internet
2. Στην περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει προσφορά, για δωρεάν εξοπλισμό, πληρώνεις το modem ενώ εδώ (στο conn-x tv) υπάρχει προσφορά και είναι δωρεάν.

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τόση δυσπιστία. :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Τότε δεν λέει τιμολόγιο,  αλλά μόνο δελτίο αποστόλης


 Οκ τότε.

----------


## alany

> Τότε δεν λέει τιμολόγιο,  αλλά μόνο δελτίο αποστόλης


Σωστά εδώ αναφέρει ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ ΛΙΑΝΙΚΗΣ ΠΩΛΗΣΗΣ μιας και είναι σε ιδιώτη.

Σωστή παρατήρηση.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τόση δυσπιστία.


Γιατί το STB δεν έχει νόημα να στο πουλάνε, για αυτό. Αν φύγεις από το conn-x TV σου μένει ένα μεγάλο πρεσπαπιέ, λίγο-πολύ όπως και στο netmod. Καλύτερα να το ζητούσανε πίσω, ρίχνοντας λίγο το κόστος για τον επόμενο πελάτη.

Για το modem έχω τη σκέψη ότι μετά το δοκιμαστικό μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσουνε τις STB θύρες που έχει ο εξοπλισμός που ήδη δώσανε. Οπότε αν δεν υπάρχει δευτερο modem, δεν μας απασχολεί η κυριοτητά του.

----------


## alany

Το γεγονός ότι είμαστε σε beta περίοδο φαίνεται από το γεγονός ότι τώρα όταν βάζω τον αποκωδικοποιητή στην αναμονή αναιβάζω ταχύτητα κάτι που στις πρώτες μέρες για να γίνει έπρεπε να βγάλω από την μπρίζα τον αποκωδικοποιητή.

----------


## ermis

Γιατί τέτοιο μπέρδεμα? Είναι απλό το θέμα. Αν πάρεις τώρα στη δοκιμαστική περίοδο, έχεις 10euro αντι για 15 και δωρεάν το videoclub των 8euro/μήνα, και τσάμπα εξοπλισμό. Πιο απλά πληρώνεις 120euro σε 12 δόσεις για όλα. Δε μπορείς να διακόψεις πριν το 12μηνο, άρα τα 120 τα ξεχνάς. Είσαι όμως κερδισμένος σε κάθε περίπτωση. Τόσα κανάλια + εξοπλισμό + όσα άλλα προσθεθούν στο μέλλον τα έχεις με 120euro. Αξίζει.

----------


## MemphisGr

> Μπορείς να επιλέξεις από τον EPG οδηγό οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα (των τελευταίων δύο ημερών? των τελευταίων δέκα?)


Αρχικά το σίγουρο είναι πως από τα specifications το 400-001 δεν υποστηρίζει PVR. Δεν ξέρω αν υπαρχει τρόπος να υλοποιηθεί κάπως μέσω της υπηρεσίας χωρίς να το υποστηρίζει το STB αλλά από το EPG δεν υπαρχεί καμιά επιλογή για να κάνεις εγγραφή μιας μετάδοσης.Το EPG ουσιαστικά σου λέει μόνο πιο είναι το πρόγραμμα της επόμενης εβδομάδας.

Αναφέρω ένα κομμάτι από τη σύμβαση: "Ο πελάτης διατηρεί το δικαίωμα εφόσον παρέχεται η σχετική υπηρεσία (PVR) στα πλαίσια του connx tv να αντιγράφει το επιτρεπόμενο οπτικοακουστικό περιεχόμενο αποκλειστικά για προσωπική του χρήση μόνο στον Τερματικό Εξοπλισμό της υπηρεσίας connx tv."

Από τη μία λογικό, αφού το PVR αποτελεί μάλλον standard για μια αξιοπρεπή IPTV υπηρεσία αλλά με δεδομένο τη μη υποστήριξη PVR από το 400-001 και τον τρόπο που διατυπώνεται η αναφορά στο PVR, φαίνεται πως θα χρειαστεί άλλος εξοπλισμός όταν αυτή ενεργοποιηθεί.




> Να'σαι καλά. Αν μπορείς, ανέφερε μερικές σειρές από το συνδρομητικό video club.


Αυτή τη στιγμή στο συνδρομητικο videoclub υπάρχουν 3 σειρές, χωρίς να είναι ολοκληρωμένες.
"Madmen" 6 επεισόδια, "Dresden Files" 12 επεισόδια, "Το χαμένο δωμάτιο", 2 επεισόδια.
Χθες πρόσεξα πως υπάρχουν πάνω από 200 επεισόδια κινουμένων σχεδίων, παραγωγής 2008  :Smile: 

Χθες το βράδυ προστέθηκαν 9 ταινίες adult περιεχομένου.

----------


## gmmour

> Δεν μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις προγράμματα προηγούμενων ημερών. Τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να τα καταφέρω. Ίσως φταίει εξοπλισμός. Παραθέτω τι γράφει το τιμολόγιο αγοράς.
> 
> *MOOD 400-001 STB (HIGH-END HD-STB. NO PVR, NO DVB TUNER)*



Νο DVB tuner, δηλαδή τα ΕΡΤ Digital τα πιάνεις από IPTV;

----------


## maik

> Δεν μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις προγράμματα προηγούμενων ημερών. Τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να τα καταφέρω. Ίσως φταίει εξοπλισμός. Παραθέτω τι γράφει το τιμολόγιο αγοράς.


Προς το παρον δεν μπορεις να παρακολουθησεις προγραμματ προηγουμενων ημερων. Αντιδρουν οι καναλαρχες.




> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τόση δυσπιστία.


Ειναι στα πλαισια του σπορ ......... :Cool:

----------


## emeliss

> Νο DVB tuner, δηλαδή τα ΕΡΤ Digital τα πιάνεις από IPTV;


Υπάρχουν διάφορες combo λύσεις STB που έχουν και άλλες συσκευές ενσωματωμένες (όπως ψηφιακό δέκτη).

Εδώ να θυμηθούμε ότι σε πάρα πολλές περιοχές της Ελλάδας η ΕΡΤ Digital δεν εκπέμπει. Εκεί το κίνητρο για το conn-x TV είναι μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## gtl

> Προς το παρον δεν μπορεις να παρακολουθησεις προγραμματ προηγουμενων ημερων. Αντιδρουν οι καναλαρχες.


Τότε η on-telecoms πώς το κατάφερε?

----------


## kanenas3

> Τότε η on-telecoms πώς το κατάφερε?


Μπορεί όταν υπέγραψαν την συμφωνία με την On να μην φοβόντουσαν καθώς είχε μηδενική πελατειακή βάση. Αντίθετα ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να το προσφέρει σε ελάχιστο διάστημα σε μισό εκατομμύριο πελάτες που είναι εξίσου μεγάλο με το παραδοσιακό τηλεοπτικό κοινό.

----------


## Spanos

> Εδώ να θυμηθούμε ότι σε πάρα πολλές περιοχές της Ελλάδας η ΕΡΤ Digital δεν εκπέμπει.


Για να πούμε την αλήθεια δε χάνουν και τίποτα αυτοί που δε τα πιάνουν, επίσης ψηφιακά εκπέμπει και το ΡΙΚ SAT που δεν είναι στο πακέτο του ΟΤΕ.

........Auto merged post: Spanos πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τότε η on-telecoms πώς το κατάφερε?



Ήταν αρχή, τώρα μυρίστηκαν το ψητό και ποιός ξέρει τι θα ζητάνε...

----------


## mac_user

Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ, σαν 1η εντύπωση έχω να πω ότι η εικόνα των καναλιών είναι πολύ καλή.Επίσης με το speedtouch το attenuation κατέβηκε από 30.5 που είχα πριν σε 28.0 και συγχρόνησα σε 13300/1023 από 11800-12700/1014 που είχα πριν με το usr 9108.Τον δέκτη το έχω συνδέση με hdmi σε Toshiba 46zf355 και από το smart picture της tv μπορώ να αλλάξω το 4:3 που εκέμπουν τα κανάλια του conn-x tv σε 16:9 χωρίς να μου κόβει τους υπότιτλους (σε ότι έχω δει ως τώρα) και να μπορώ να βλέπω χωρίς μαύρα πλαίσια στο πλάι.Μου έχει κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση πάντως η πολύ καλή εικόνα,είναι κάτι που δεν το περίμενα!
Αύριο στέλνω και fax ακύρωσης στη netone να τελειώνουμε!!!

----------


## pgp69

Kαλησπέρα και από μένα 

Σήμερα παρέλαβα και εγώ τον εξοπλισμό και από εικόνα είναι όλα τέλεια όντως δεν το περίμενα τόσο καλο. Φυσικά την διαφορα την κάνει το HDMI που κάνει Up-scaling στα 1280/720i λογικά γιτί είναι 50Hz
αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι γιατί εφόσον έχω καλά νούμερα στο attenuation (20) και SNRM (11) συνδέομαι στα 10112/867 κάτι δεν μου κολλάει αυτό δεν έγινε τώρα αλλα όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο και χαμηλώνω, ποτε δεν ξεπέρασα τα 12mbit στα καλύτερα μου με αυτά τα νούμερα

Kαι κάτι ακόμα να ρωτήσω ο δεκτης πάνω όταν είναι ανοιχτός δείχνει μονο την ώρα και τίποτα άλλο ?

----------


## kirimis

Τελικα παιδια με πηραν και μενα τηλεφωνο σημερα, και περιμενω στο τελος βδομαδας τον εξοπλισμο.  :One thumb up:  Ανυπομονω να δω και γω με τα ματακια μου ποσο καλα κανει stream, την ποιοτητα... κλπ κλπ...

Ευτυχως παντως που πηρα εγω... γιατι αυτοι δεν θα με ενημερωναν ποτε για την υπηρεσια. Απο λαθος το τηλ μου ηταν δηλωμενο σαν επαγγελματικο, αλλα το λυσαμε και αυτο  :Smile:  Ως τωρα παντως οι υπηρεσιες απο τον ΟΤΕ που λαμβανω ειναι αριστες... οποτε ειχα καποιο θεμα λυνοταν ταχυτητα, ελπιζω να συνεχισω ετσι.

----------


## gatoulas

Στο conn-xtv.gr ποιά στοιχεία δηλώσατε;;;

----------


## MemphisGr

> Kαι κάτι ακόμα να ρωτήσω ο δεκτης πάνω όταν είναι ανοιχτός δείχνει μονο την ώρα και τίποτα άλλο ?


Ναι, μόνο την ώρα δείχνει  :Smile: 



> Στο conn-xtv.gr ποιά στοιχεία δηλώσατε;;;


Δηλώνεις ένα κλειδί που είναι στην σελίδα με την ταυτότητα χρήστη και το pin και το S/N του router που το έχει κάτω από τη συσκευή.
Βάζεις το κλειδί, πατάς επικύρωση ακριβώς δίπλα στο πεδίο, μετά βάζεις το S/N, πατάς υποβολή ή κάτι τέτοιο και είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## pan.nl

Διαβάζοντας και ρωτώντας στο αρμόδιο τμήμα του ΟΤΕ αποφάσισα να εγγραφώ κι εγώ, αν και ήμουν αρχικά πολύ επιφυλακτικός. Τη Δευτέρα θα μου στείλουν τον εξοπλισμό... 10 € τον μήνα για ένα χρόνο με πρόσβαση σε υπηρεσίες που αργότερα θα τις χρεώνουν 23 € δεν ακούγεται άσχημο, ακόμα και "πατάτα" να αποδειχθεί το ποσό δεν είναι τόσο τραγικό. Με ενδιέφεραν πολύ τα Discovery και άλλα ξένα (να είχε και κανένα ολλανδόφωνο τί καλά που θα ήταν, πολλά ζητάω ε  :Biggrin: )

Επίσης μου είπαν πως το router είναι "ξεκλείδωτο" για παραμετροποίηση του VoIP κλπ καθώς και οτι θα προστεθούν τα περισσότερα ελληνικά κανάλια εν καιρώ και υπηρεσία σαν το On Rec.

Πάντως τους ρώτησα τί γίνεται αν διακόψεις πριν το 12μηνο και αν υπάρχει κάποια ποινή, επειδή τον Αύγουστο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα φύγω για εξωτερικό, και δεν είχαν κάποια επίσημη ενημέρωση.  :Thinking:

----------


## gtl

> Επίσης μου είπαν πως το router είναι "ξεκλείδωτο" για παραμετροποίηση του VoIP κλπ καθώς και οτι θα προστεθούν τα περισσότερα ελληνικά κανάλια εν καιρώ και υπηρεσία σαν το On Rec.


Αν ξεκινούσε με κάτι αντίστοιχο του on-rec και όλα τα Ελληνικά κανάλια θα γραφόμουν χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. 

Από την άλλη τα 23 ευρώ, ακόμα και για μια τέτοια υπηρεσία μου φαίνονται ακριβά - μέχρι 15 ευρώ για δυνατότητες τύπου on-rec σε over-the-air σταθμούς θα ήταν, πιστεύω, λογικότερα.

ΥΓ: Με την Forthnet ξέρει κανείς τί γίνεται? Τόσους μήνες μετά την αγορά της nova και ακόμα δεν κατάφεραν τίποτα?

----------


## lamdami

> Διαβάζοντας και ρωτώντας στο αρμόδιο τμήμα του ΟΤΕ αποφάσισα να εγγραφώ κι εγώ, αν και ήμουν αρχικά πολύ επιφυλακτικός. Τη Δευτέρα θα μου στείλουν τον εξοπλισμό... 10 € τον μήνα για ένα χρόνο με πρόσβαση σε υπηρεσίες που αργότερα θα τις χρεώνουν 23 € δεν ακούγεται άσχημο, ακόμα και "πατάτα" να αποδειχθεί το ποσό δεν είναι τόσο τραγικό. Με ενδιέφεραν πολύ τα Discovery και άλλα ξένα (να είχε και κανένα ολλανδόφωνο τί καλά που θα ήταν, πολλά ζητάω ε )
> 
> Επίσης μου είπαν πως το router είναι "ξεκλείδωτο" για παραμετροποίηση του VoIP κλπ καθώς και οτι θα προστεθούν τα περισσότερα ελληνικά κανάλια εν καιρώ και υπηρεσία σαν το On Rec.
> 
> Πάντως τους ρώτησα τί γίνεται αν διακόψεις πριν το 12μηνο και αν υπάρχει κάποια ποινή, επειδή τον Αύγουστο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα φύγω για εξωτερικό, και δεν είχαν κάποια επίσημη ενημέρωση.


Για 10ευρώ αξίζει!!! Πολύ καλη ποιοτητα εικόνας και το Discovery απλα τα σπάει...Σιγουρα θα προστεθουν και αλλα κανάλια και πολλές ταινίες!

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Από τον Ιανουάριο Forthnet IPTV. 
2 μήνες έχουν περάσει από τότε που αγόρασε την NOVA.
Λογικά η Forthnet είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή. Έχει NOVA που έχει όλα τα αθλητικά στην Ελλάδα και από ότι διάβασα θα πάρει και νέο transponder που αυτό μάλλον σημαίνει νέα κανάλια. Και ίσως βάλει περισσότερα κανάλια μέσω IPTV και με καλύτερη ποιότητα.

----------


## WagItchyef

Ναι, αλλά πότε;

----------


## ermis333

> Από τον Ιανουάριο Forthnet IPTV. 
> 2 μήνες έχουν περάσει από τότε που αγόρασε την NOVA.
> Λογικά η Forthnet είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή. Έχει NOVA που έχει όλα τα αθλητικά στην Ελλάδα και από ότι διάβασα θα πάρει και νέο transponder που αυτό μάλλον σημαίνει νέα κανάλια. Και ίσως βάλει περισσότερα κανάλια μέσω IPTV και με καλύτερη ποιότητα.




Off Topic


		Η MULTICHOICE HELLAS ΑΝΑΝΕΩΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ EUTELSAT ΕΩΣ ΤΟ 2020 ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΚΤΑ 5ο ΑΝΑΜΕΤΑΔΟΤΗ ΣΤΟΝ HOT BIRD 

Παρίσι, 6 Μαϊου 2008
Η MultiChoice Hellas, διαχειρίστρια της NOVA, της πρωτοπόρου πλατφόρμας συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης στην Ελλάδα και την Κύπρο, ανακοίνωσε σήμερα την ανανέωση της σύμβασης με την Eutelsat Communications (Euronext Paris: ETL) έως το 2020.

Μέσω της SYNED, το μεγαλύτερο πάροχο δορυφορικών υπηρεσιών στην Ελλάδα, η MultiChoice Hellas υπέγραψε, επίσης, ένα νέο συμβόλαιο με την Eutelsat για τον 5ο αναμεταδότη της NOVA. Η πρόσθετη χωρητικότητα θα ενεργοποιηθεί στο τέλος του 2008, προκειμένου να υποστηρίξει την επέκταση των ψηφιακών υπηρεσιών συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της τηλεόρασης υψηλής ευκρίνειας, HDTV.
	


Με τις τιμές της Νοva όμως δεν ελπίζω  :Sad:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Ναι, σε αυτήν την είδηση αναφέρομαι. Για τον 5ο transponder στο τέλος του 2008. 
Το κακό είναι ότι η NOVA αντί να πάει στον Hellas Sat που είναι φτηνότερος, μένει στον Hot bird για να διαφημίζει ότι έχει 200 κανάλια!!! Δλδ συμπεριλαμβάνει και Ελεύθερα του Hot Bird ως δικά της!!!  :Laughing: 

Nova full pack + 2play forthnet = 58.5 + 25 = 83.5 ευρώ. Κόψε κάτι γιατί είναι δικιά της υπηρεσία και έτσι και αλλιώς στην ίδια τιμή το δίνει στην On Telecoms, τότε πάει σε τιμή γύρω στην τιμή του connx tv. PSTN + αναγνώριση + adsl 24mbit + connx tv + συνδρομητικό video club = 15 + 1 + 30 + 15 + 8 = 69 ευρώ ή 56 ευρώ για όσους το κάνουν τώρα.
Οπότε περιμένουμε και βλέπουμε.

----------


## ermis

Απο ταχύτητα πώς πάτε? Εμένα έπεσε πολύ και ψάχνω τώρα...λύση!

----------


## pgp69

παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν παρατήσατε τίποτα στα port εγώ που πήγα να ανοίξω για PS3 και XBOX360 και για Σκύρε

δεν παίζει τίποτα ενώ τα ανοίγω στα ΣΤ780η  και φαίνονται στην λίστα αλλα τίποτα

αν δεν παίξουνε τα port δεν με βλέπω να την κρατάω την υπηρεσία θα ακυρώσω με την μια

----------


## kanenas3

> παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν παρατήσατε τίποτα στα port εγώ που πήγα να ανοίξω για PS3 και XBOX360 και για Σκύρε
> 
> δεν παίζει τίποτα ενώ τα ανοίγω στα ΣΤ780η  και φαίνονται στην λίστα αλλα τίποτα
> 
> αν δεν παίξουνε τα port δεν με βλέπω να την κρατάω την υπηρεσία θα ακυρώσω με την μια


Τι ρούτερ έχεις;

----------


## pgp69

> Τι ρούτερ έχεις;



τις otenet to SpeedTouch 780iWL  :Lock:   :Lock:

----------


## kanenas3

Τότε δες εδώ στο πρώτο μήνυμα στην ενότητα PS3 & Alcatel 780WL  :Wink:

----------


## whitetower1976

από το tools πηγαίνεις στο game application sharing και απο εκει επιλέγεις assign game application to a local network.
εγώ αυτό έκανα και δουλεύει το soulseek
πιστεύω να ισχύει και για τα άλλα προγράμματα, παιχνίδια

----------


## kanenas3

How To: Port Forwarding (κάνει και για το 780WL) & Οδηγός firewall για προχωρημένους σε συνδιασμο με τον παραπάνω οδηγό σας επιτρέπει να κάνετε σχεδόν τα πάντα.

----------


## off_d

Hello!

Προσπαθω να κανω καταχωρηση του S/N του modem και μου πεταει οτι "Δεν βρεθηκε συσκευη με σειριακο αριθμο **********" (ο σειριακος αριθμος). Γνωριζει κανεις τιποτα. Εχει συμβει σε κανεναν? Πηρα το next2u και παροτι πηγα στην επιλογη για iptv μου βγηκε ενας ασχετος ο οποιος εγραψε λεει το προβλημα και θα το προωθησει. Ερημην παρασταση τελικα μου φαινεται το help desk για μια τοσο μη διαδεδομενη ακομα υπηρεσια...

----------


## MemphisGr

Αρχή είναι ακόμα  :Smile: 

Αυτά βήματα ακολουθείς;
α)Βάζεις το κλειδί που βρίσκεται στο χαρτί με το pin την ταυτότητα χρήστη
β)Ακριβώς δίπλα από το πεδίο του κλειδιού πατάς επικύρωση.
Μην τα βάλεις και τα δύο, και το κλειδί και το serial του router και πατήσεις την επιλοή στο κάτω μέρος γιατί πετάει αυτό το λάθος
γ)Βάζεις το serial του router.Είναι αυτό που αρχίζει με CP με κάτι νούμερα και γράμματα ανακατεμένα.Αν πατήσεις help σου δείχνει ακριβώς που βρίσκεται στο πίσω μέρος του router.
δ)Τέλος αφού βάλεις και το σειριακό αριθμό πατάς το κουμπί επικύρωσης που είναι κάτω από εκεί που βάζεις το σειριακό αριθμό.Δεν θυμάμαι τι λέει ακριβώς, επικύρωση,υποβολή, οκ? Κάτι τέτοιο.
Δοκίμασε και βλέπουμε  :Smile:

----------


## off_d

> Αρχή είναι ακόμα 
> 
> Αυτά βήματα ακολουθείς;
> α)Βάζεις το κλειδί που βρίσκεται στο χαρτί με το pin την ταυτότητα χρήστη
> β)Ακριβώς δίπλα από το πεδίο του κλειδιού πατάς επικύρωση.
> Μην τα βάλεις και τα δύο, και το κλειδί και το serial του router και πατήσεις την επιλοή στο κάτω μέρος γιατί πετάει αυτό το λάθος
> γ)Βάζεις το serial του router.Είναι αυτό που αρχίζει με CP με κάτι νούμερα και γράμματα ανακατεμένα.Αν πατήσεις help σου δείχνει ακριβώς που βρίσκεται στο πίσω μέρος του router.
> δ)Τέλος αφού βάλεις και το σειριακό αριθμό πατάς το κουμπί επικύρωσης που είναι κάτω από εκεί που βάζεις το σειριακό αριθμό.Δεν θυμάμαι τι λέει ακριβώς, επικύρωση,υποβολή, οκ? Κάτι τέτοιο.
> Δοκίμασε και βλέπουμε



Ακριβως αυτα τα βηματα. Καταχωρηση λεει το κουμπι... Αλλα πεταει το λαθος που προειπα.. Επισης εχω το εξης... Μου δειχνει μονο το Promo channel. ολα τα αλλα μαυρη οθονη. ειτε στο video club ειτε σε ολα τα αλλα ... καμια βοηθεια ???

----------


## ermis

Το gateaway είναι 192.168.1.254. Απότι φαίνεται δε μπορεί να αλλάξει.

----------


## kanenas3

> Το gateaway είναι 192.168.1.254. Απότι φαίνεται δε μπορεί να αλλάξει.


Πάνε εδώ και άλλαξε το αν θέλεις. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν είναι σεταρισμένο το STB σε αυτό το IP range!

----------


## mmoukiou

> Ακριβως αυτα τα βηματα. Καταχωρηση λεει το κουμπι... Αλλα πεταει το λαθος που προειπα.. Επισης εχω το εξης... Μου δειχνει μονο το Promo channel. ολα τα αλλα μαυρη οθονη. ειτε στο video club ειτε σε ολα τα αλλα ... καμια βοηθεια ???


Όσο αφορά την καταχώρηση έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα και από την υποστήριξη μου είπαν να κάνω μια δοκιμή και αύριο μήπως δεν έχει καταχωρηθεί στο σύστημά τους ο S/N.

Για το πρόβλημα που έχεις στα κανάλια, άφησε τα λίγη ώρα (την πρώτη φορά νομίζω) να φορτώσουν τα κανάλια και θα δείξει κανονικά. Τουλάχιστο έτσι έγινε στο δικό μου. Πέρασε κανα 10λεπτο για να δείξει καλά.

........Auto merged post: mmoukiou πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Τώρα, όσο αφορά το προϊόν... Καλή ποιότητα εξοπλισμού και σχετικά εύκολη συνδεσμολογία. Το περιεχόμενο -είναι αλήθεια- πως στην υπάρχουσα φάση είναι πολύ λειψό. Ταινίες (λίγες) που ήδη τις έχουμε σε HD οι περισσότεροι ιντερνετικοί που χρεώνονται 3 ευρώ (πολύ κατ'εμέ, δεν πρόκειται να δω ούτε μια ταινία σε αυτή την τιμή). Τα κανάλια που έχει σε αυτό το στάδιο είναι σχεδόν άχρηστα. Μάλιστα μόνο τα eurosport από τα ξένα έχουν ελληνική γλώσσα. Η ποιότητα εικόνας είνα αντίστοιχη με τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ από ψηφιακό δέκτη, αλλά κάτι σπασιματάκια γίνονται που και που (σε μένα, παρά το ότι συγχρονίζω στα 17.950/1.020). Το ρούτερ μου αρέσει πολύ σε σχέση με το baudtec.
Σε γενικές γραμμές η υπηρεσία είναι καλή -για  beta δεδομένα. Αν όμως βγει στο εμπόριο χωρίς προσθήκη καναλιών με περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον και ταινιών σε πιο ανταγωνιστική τιμή, θα πάει άπατη -ειδικά αν η forthnet βγάλουν πακέτο με nova στα ίδια περίπου χρήματα. Εγώ, εμπιστεύομαι την σταθερότητα του ΟΤΕ στο adsl και ήθελα να δοκιμάσω την iptv. Ευελπιστώ όμως να βελτιώσει τη σύνθιεση των καναλιών του, αλλιώς δεν βρίσκω λόγο να μου τρώει bandwidth για να βλέπω τα κρατικά κανάλια και μερικά ελαφρώς καλά ως αδιάφορα δορυφορικά.

Τέλος πάντων, δεν θέλω να είμαι γκρινιάρης. Είναι σε πρώιμο επίπεδο το conn-x tv. Θέλω όμως οπωσδήποτε και άλλα κανάλια (και με ελληνικά) για να συνεχίσω να το υποστηρίζω.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Πάνε εδώ και άλλαξε το αν θέλεις. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν είναι σεταρισμένο το STB σε αυτό το IP range!


Από ότι κατάλαβα με τον διαχωρισμό 3+1 πόρτες, το stb μάλλον είναι σε χωριστό vlan.

----------


## off_d

> Όσο αφορά την καταχώρηση έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα και από την υποστήριξη μου είπαν να κάνω μια δοκιμή και αύριο μήπως δεν έχει καταχωρηθεί στο σύστημά τους ο S/N.
> 
> Για το πρόβλημα που έχεις στα κανάλια, άφησε τα λίγη ώρα (την πρώτη φορά νομίζω) να φορτώσουν τα κανάλια και θα δείξει κανονικά. Τουλάχιστο έτσι έγινε στο δικό μου. Πέρασε κανα 10λεπτο για να δείξει καλά.
> 
> .



Μπα. Τιποτα δεν γινεται. Ξαναμιλησα με το customer care και μου ειπαν αν εχω λαβει το sms για την ενεργοποιηση μου! Παιζει τετοιο sms ? Εμενα δεν μου ειχαν πει τιποτα τετοιο οταν ειχαμε κανει την αιτηση τηλεφωνικα. Εχει λαβει κανεις sms ενεργοποιησης ? Μηπως οντος αυτο ειναι και γι αυτο παιζει μονο το promo ? Βεβαια, τα παιχνιδια παιζουν κανονικα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Από ότι κατάλαβα με τον διαχωρισμό 3+1 πόρτες, το stb μάλλον είναι σε χωριστό vlan.


Αυτό υποθέτω ότι αφορά το εσωτερικό δίκτυου του ΟΤΕ και όχι το τοπικό δίκτυο.

----------


## mmoukiou

> Μπα. Τιποτα δεν γινεται. Ξαναμιλησα με το customer care και μου ειπαν αν εχω λαβει το sms για την ενεργοποιηση μου! Παιζει τετοιο sms ? Εμενα δεν μου ειχαν πει τιποτα τετοιο οταν ειχαμε κανει την αιτηση τηλεφωνικα. Εχει λαβει κανεις sms ενεργοποιησης ? Μηπως οντος αυτο ειναι και γι αυτο παιζει μονο το promo ? Βεβαια, τα παιχνιδια παιζουν κανονικα.


Ναι, κι εμένα με ρώτησαν αν έχω λάβει sms. Δεν έχω λάβει. Τα κανάλια ωστόσο παίζουν όλα. Είμαστε beta testers... τι να κάνουμε...

----------


## pan.nl

Σε όσους ενεργοποιήθηκε το conn-x tv δείτε σας παρακαλώ αν σας ανέβασαν το snr margin στο 11-12 και αν σας έχουν σε interleaved mode πλέον. Επίσης το output power είναι στο 16 ή παραπάνω?

----------


## mmoukiou

Επειδή δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι στοιχεία ζητάς, να τα στατιστικά που βλέπω στο ρούτερ:


Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.020 / 17.952 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: 2,58 / 10,34 

*Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 17,0* 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,5 / 14,5 

*SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,5 / 11,0* 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 10 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 461 / 26.158 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 1.848 / 300 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 3.863 / 192 


*Όμως έχω απενεργοποιημένη αυτή την ώρα την iptv.* 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## pan.nl

Επιβεβαιώνονται οι υποψίες μου, τουλάχιστον για το snr margin. Ήταν ανάγκη να το ανεβάσουν κι άλλο??

----------


## mmoukiou

> Επιβεβαιώνονται οι υποψίες μου, τουλάχιστον για το snr margin. Ήταν ανάγκη να το ανεβάσουν κι άλλο??


Τί ακριβώς ρόλο βαράει αυτό δηλαδή?

----------


## Tiven

Από ό,τι φαίνεται το ανεβάζουν. Και στον mmoukiou το πήγαν 11.

........Auto merged post: Tiven πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τί ακριβώς ρόλο βαράει αυτό δηλαδή?


Λιγότερος θόρυβος στην γραμμή οπότε και λιγότερα συχνά αποσυνδέσεις αλλά συγχρονίζει λίγο χαμηλότερα.

----------


## mmoukiou

Τί επίπτωση έχει αυτό παιδιά? Τυγχάνω άσχετος...

edit (έχεις ήδη απαντήσει)


-Πάντως εγώ τώρα συγχρονίζω κατά κάτι περισσότερο στο down (από 17300 στο 17900) και κατι ακόμα στο up (από 890 περίπου πήγα 1020)

Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει και η αλλαγή router σε αυτό

----------


## alany

Και τα δικά μου στατιστικά.

Έχω ταχύτητα στα 8Mb.

DSL Connection	

	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 4:07:19

Modulation:	G.992.5 annex B

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	380 / 8.190

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	16,51 / 2,43

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,0

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,0 / 15,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	24,0 / 18,5

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	14 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote):	0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	140 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	32.265 / 23.819

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	365 / 136

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	7.037 / 128

----------


## pgp69

> Σε όσους ενεργοποιήθηκε το conn-x tv δείτε σας παρακαλώ αν σας ανέβασαν το snr margin στο 11-12 και αν σας έχουν σε interleaved mode πλέον. Επίσης το output power είναι στο 16 ή παραπάνω?




Modulation:    G.992.5 annex B
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    858 / 10.119
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:    33,71 / 1,06
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    12,5 / 20,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    12,0 / 11,5 πριν είχα 9.3 - 9 στο down
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):    TMMB / BDCM

και είμαι σε interleaved mode ενώ πριν είχα full path mode
τι γίνεται μήπως πρέπει να ανησυχούμε  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

AAA και έχω χάσει και 3mbit από 13 έπεσα σε 10 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

και κάτι ακόμα Eργα από το συνδρομητικό video club βλέπει κανεις?  Σε μένα γραφή "καλέστε το 134 για να ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία" :Sorry:  :Thinking:

----------


## ermis

Ολα παίζουν μια χαρά. Αυτό που δε ξέρω ακόμα είναι αν δεσμεύει bandwith για τη TV και όταν είναι κλειστή! Βλέπω χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες download... Υπάρχει λύση? Κάποια ρύθμιση?

----------


## alany

> Ολα παίζουν μια χαρά. Αυτό που δε ξέρω ακόμα είναι αν δεσμεύει bandwith για τη TV και όταν είναι κλειστή! Βλέπω χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες download... Υπάρχει λύση? Κάποια ρύθμιση?


Δεσμεύει bandwith όταν είναι στην αναμονή.

Η λύση είναι να βγάλεις από την πρίζα τον αποκωδικοποιητή.

----------


## Tiven

> -Πάντως εγώ τώρα συγχρονίζω κατά κάτι περισσότερο στο down (από 17300 στο 17900) και κατι ακόμα στο up (από 890 περίπου πήγα 1020)
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει και η αλλαγή router σε αυτό


Πολύ πιθανό. Ποιο router είχες πριν ?

----------


## ermis

Θα βγάζω το μπριζάκι του δικτύου τότε. Αν δουλέψει έτσι τότε μια χαρά! Γιατί δε λέει να εχεις 24ρα και να μη μπορείς να κατεβάσεις ικανοποιητικά ενώ δε βλέπεις TV.! Απο το router δε μπορεί να απενεργοποιηθεί προσωρινα?

----------


## mmoukiou

> Πολύ πιθανό. Ποιο router είχες πριν ?



Το ενσύρματο Baudtec, αυτό που έδινε ο ΟΤΕ δωρεάν σε νεα σύνδεση. Δεν το συζητώ, το Speedtouch είναι ανώτερο.

----------


## Tiven

> Το ενσύρματο Baudtec, αυτό που έδινε ο ΟΤΕ δωρεάν σε νεα σύνδεση. Δεν το συζητώ, το Speedtouch είναι ανώτερο.


Ναι , για αυτό συγχρονίζει παραπάνω  :Wink:

----------


## mmoukiou

Πάντως ο τεχνικός με τον οποίο μίλησα όταν έκανα την αίτηση, μου είπε πως αλλάζει το dslam για όσους βάζουν iptv. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό ή αν δεν κατάλαβα εγώ κάτι σωστά.

----------


## ermis

Εμένα δεν άλλαξε κάτι...Μόλις πήρα εξοπλισμό τον κούμπωσα στη γραμμή μου που δε σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί ώστε να καταλάβω αλλαγή dslam. SMS ενεργοποίησης βέβαια δεν έχω λάβει αλλα λειτουργεί η TV κανονικά.

----------


## pan.nl

Δεν ανεβάζετε και κανένα screenshot να πάρουμε κι εμείς μια ιδέα?

----------


## gmmour

Θα δούμε screenshots του μενού;  :Innocent:

----------


## Spanos

> Πάντως ο τεχνικός με τον οποίο μίλησα όταν έκανα την αίτηση, μου είπε πως αλλάζει το dslam για όσους βάζουν iptv. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό ή αν δεν κατάλαβα εγώ κάτι σωστά.





> Εμένα δεν άλλαξε κάτι...Μόλις πήρα εξοπλισμό τον κούμπωσα στη γραμμή μου που δε σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί ώστε να καταλάβω αλλαγή dslam. SMS ενεργοποίησης βέβαια δεν έχω λάβει αλλα λειτουργεί η TV κανονικά.


Aλλαγή DSLAM εννοούν οτι θα αλλάξουν οι ρυθμίσεις της πόρτας σας και φυσικά αν είσαι με κάποιο παλιό πακέτο και έχεις ξεμείνει σε DSLAM ADSL θα σε αλλάξουν για να σε βάλουν σε ADSL2+.

----------


## pgp69

είναι όλες στο χέρι με μια EOS400 και η ΤV είναι Samsung 40άρα και παίζει σε hdmi 1280x720 50Hz

----------


## pan.nl

Ευχαριστούμε.  :One thumb up: 

Αν έχεις την ευκαιρία και τη διάθεση ανέβασε και μερικά κανάλια σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## 75costas

Μόλις έκανα το πρώτο μου zapping στο Conn-x TV! Οι πρώτες μου εντυπώσεις είναι κάτι περισσότερο από απλά ικανοποιητικές. Άψογη εικόνα, καθόλου καθυστερήσεις και αρκετά μεγάλη ποικιλία ακόμη και στο συνδρομητικό videoclub (σε σχέση με αυτά που διάβαζα πριν 1-2 μέρες).

Οι ταινίες που έχει στο συνδρομητικό είναι αρκετές για τόσο νέα υπηρεσία, αρκετά ντοκιμαντέρ και πάρα πολλά videoclips! Μέχρι και το Personal Jesus των Depeche Mode από το Live in Milan είδα.

Τα παιδιά έχουν κάνει αρκετά καλή δουλειά. Για την ενεργοποίηση μίλησα με το τεχνικό τμήμα και μέσα σε 5 λέπτα ήμουν έτοιμος χωρίς καθόλου αναμονή στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.

Επειδή ήμουν επί ένα χρόνο στο CableTV της Vivodi μπορώ να πω άνετα ότι πρόκειται για τεράστια διαφορά στην ποιότητα. Ελπίζω να μπουν σύντομα και τα υπόλοιπα ελεύθερα ελληνικά κανάλια για να ολοκληρωθεί το πακέτο.

Το Speedtouch συγχρονίζει γύρω στο 1mbps πιο ψηλά από το Baudtec που είχα, αλλά δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμα να δω αν δεσμεύεται bandwith όταν το STB είναι σε αναμονή.

Θα επανέλθω με περισσότερες εντυπώσεις αν και πρώτες ηταν εξαιρετικά θετικές.

Κώστας.

----------


## pan.nl

Στο Cable TV παρατηρούσα πως όταν υπήρχε έντονη κίνηση στην εικόνα αυτή "πιξέλιαζε" πολύ. Φαντάζομαι κάτι τέτοιο δεν παρατήρησες στο Conn-x TV. Τη Δευτέρα θα το έχω αλλά με έχει φάει η περιέργεια.  :Razz:

----------


## ermis

Ημουν 24, οπότε λογικά δε θα άλλαζαν κάτι. Δοκίμασα να βγάλω το καλώδιο δικτύου και τίποτα η ταχύτητα είναι χαμηλή (περίπου 800kb/sec) Απότι κατάλαβα κρατάει bwith ο router. Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε στα settings ίσως, αν απενεργοποιείται η iptv απο μέσα.

----------


## 75costas

> Στο Cable TV παρατηρούσα πως όταν υπήρχε έντονη κίνηση στην εικόνα αυτή "πιξέλιαζε" πολύ. Φαντάζομαι κάτι τέτοιο δεν παρατήρησες στο Conn-x TV. Τη Δευτέρα θα το έχω αλλά με έχει φάει η περιέργεια.


Όχι, στο Conn-xTV δε παρατήρησα καθόλου "πιξέλιασμα". Σε αντίθεση με το CableTV.
Γενικά, η ποιότητα όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω είναι σαφώς ανώτερη.

........Auto merged post: 75costas πρόσθεσε 14 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Λοιπόν, αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι συγχρονισμένος στα 14900 περίπου. To STB είναι σε κατάσταση αναμονής αυτή τη στιγμή και συνδεμένος κανονικά με το router. Κατέβασα από Nvidia με 1,52 MB/sec.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό δείχνει πως δε δεσμεύει bw σε αυτή τη φάση.

----------


## psyxakias

Άμα μπουν τα υπόλοιπα ελληνικά κανάλια (που ανέφερε και ο 75costas) και ειδικά με δυνατότητα αναπαραγωγής οποιουδήποτε προγράμματος των τελευταίων ημερών, αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι και εγώ για ConnX+IPTV  :Cool:  (εκτός βέβαια αν και η Forthnet να κάνει επιτέλους κάτι αντίστοιχο... σύντομα  :Whistle: )

----------


## 75costas

> Όχι, στο Conn-xTV δε παρατήρησα καθόλου "πιξέλιασμα". Σε αντίθεση με το CableTV.
> Γενικά, η ποιότητα όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω είναι σαφώς ανώτερη.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: 75costas πρόσθεσε 14 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Λοιπόν, αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι συγχρονισμένος στα 14900 περίπου. To STB είναι σε κατάσταση αναμονής αυτή τη στιγμή και συνδεμένος κανονικά με το router. Κατέβασα από Nvidia με 1,52 MB/sec.
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό δείχνει πως δε δεσμεύει bw σε αυτή τη φάση.


Και από το ftp.ntua.gr 1,12 MB/sec. Τώρα δε ξέρω τι συμβαίνει!!

----------


## pelopas1

οι κοινοί θνητοί των* 2 τετραγώνων* έχουν αυτό το προνόμιο

μέχρι να φτάσει δε όλη την αττική....μας βλέπω για το επόμενο καλοκαίρι...και εάν γίνει στην πράξη

----------


## mmoukiou

Εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή συγχρονίζω στα 19100 και κατέβασα από Nvidia με την iptv ανοικτή με 1,5 ΜΒ/sec. Με βάση την ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζω μάλλον είναι χαμηλό αλλά δεν έχω δει και ποτέ την σύνδεση μου να πηγαίνει πάνω από 1,6ΜΒ/Sec (πάντως πριν συγχρόνιζα στα 17300). Εν'ολίγοις ίσως μου δεσμεύουν bandwidth αλλά επειδή ευνοούμαι με ψηλότερο χρονισμό (λόγω πιθανώς του καλύτερου ρούτερ) δεν έχω διαφορές σε σχέση με πριν την iptv.
Πάντως σε μένα κάνει κάτι σπασιματάκια η εικόνα αραιά και πού (και σε στιγμές που δεν κατεβάζω κάτι)

----------


## ermis

Εγω γιατί έχω διαφορές? Λέτε να είναι μάπα το wifi? Με το philips ήταν καλύτερο.
Modulation: G.992.5 annex B 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.016 / 19.529 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 16,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 7,0 / 9,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 13,0 / 10,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM

----------


## mmoukiou

Όχι φίλε ermis, μάλλον δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά. Εγώ με 19100 πιάνω 1,5 ΜΒ.  Και εγώ έχω διαφορά, αλλά σε σχέση με την πρότερη (με το baudtec που συγχρόνιζα πιο χαμηλα) κατάσταση είμαι στα ίδια.

----------


## 75costas

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Ψαχουλεύοντας το speedtouch διαπίστωσα ότι κάποιες φορές συγχρονίζει στα 14900 όπου το modulation είναι G.992.5 annex B, και άλλες φορές συγχρονίζει στα 7900 με modulation G.992.3 annex B.
Μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?
Ενημερωτικά, το router δεν αποσυγχρονίζει από μόνο του αλλά μετά απο restart που του κάνω εγώ για να δω σε τι ταχύτητες συγχρονίζει περίπου.

Ευχαριστώ,
Κώστας.

----------


## kanenas3

> Καλημέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Ψαχουλεύοντας το speedtouch διαπίστωσα ότι κάποιες φορές συγχρονίζει στα 14900 όπου το modulation είναι G.992.5 annex B, και άλλες φορές συγχρονίζει στα 7900 με modulation G.992.3 annex B.
> Μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?
> Ενημερωτικά, το router δεν αποσυγχρονίζει από μόνο του αλλά μετά απο restart που του κάνω εγώ για να δω σε τι ταχύτητες συγχρονίζει περίπου.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ,
> Κώστας.


Αλλαγή Modulation

*Spoiler:*




			Για gdmt
xdsl debug multimode config=g992.1_annex_a 

Για επιστροφή σε adsl2+
xdsl debug multimode config=g992.5_annex_a

Γενικά οι επιλογές είναι
default 
t1.413issue2 
g992.1_annex_a 
g992.2
g992.3_annex_a 
g992.3_annex_l 
g992.3_annex_m 
g992.5_annex_a
g992.5_annex_m

----------


## grdan7

τα παιχνιδιά είναι multiplayer που έχει μέσα η single player?

----------


## Grega

Βρε παιδια, αυτο ειναι καταπλικτικο! Μπορουμε να εχουμε και αλλες φοτο απο την υπηρεσία αυτ'η?? 
Μου αρεσει που το VIDEOCLUB έχει τοσες πολλες ταινίες! Ua dv to American Gangster αποψε!!

----------


## Tiven

Off Topic


		lol...

----------


## Grega

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		lol...


hahahah, με κοροϊδέυεις? Ελα να το δουμε μαζί!!  :Razz:

----------


## Tiven

> hahahah, με κοροϊδέυεις? Ελα να το δουμε μαζί!!




Off Topic



Έλα εσύ καλύτερα , να το δούμε σε full hd   :Wink:

----------


## dihonoia

Καλησπερα παιδια!

Ειμαι και εγω κατοχος conn-xtv εδω και κατι μερες, ομως αντιμετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα και θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας.
Για να τα πω καπως απλα, δουλευουν τα παντα εκτος απο τα καναλια! Ταινιες-μουσικη παιχνιδια κτλ. παιζουν ολα αψογα. Αν βαλω αποιοδηποτε καναλι να δω (ΕΤ1-EUROSPORT κτλ.) δεν παιζει τιποτα.....μαυριλα....απο το INFO μου δειχνει κανονικα τα στοιχεια του προγραματος που 'υποτιθεται' οτι παρακολουθω ομως.
Μηπως φταιει το γεγονος οτι το STB με το ROUTER ειναι συνδεδεμενα με POWERLINE?
Αλλα αμα εφταιγε αυτο, τοτε λογικα δεν θα επαιζε καθολου,right?

----------


## off_d

> Καλησπερα παιδια!
> 
> Ειμαι και εγω κατοχος conn-xtv εδω και κατι μερες, ομως αντιμετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα και θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας.
> Για να τα πω καπως απλα, δουλευουν τα παντα εκτος απο τα καναλια! Ταινιες-μουσικη παιχνιδια κτλ. παιζουν ολα αψογα. Αν βαλω αποιοδηποτε καναλι να δω (ΕΤ1-EUROSPORT κτλ.) δεν παιζει τιποτα.....μαυριλα....απο το INFO μου δειχνει κανονικα τα στοιχεια του προγραματος που 'υποτιθεται' οτι παρακολουθω ομως.
> Μηπως φταιει το γεγονος οτι το STB με το ROUTER ειναι συνδεδεμενα με POWERLINE?
> Αλλα αμα εφταιγε αυτο, τοτε λογικα δεν θα επαιζε καθολου,right?


Φιλε μου εχουμε σχεδον το ιδιο προβλημα. Με τη διαφορα οτι εσυ εισαι προνομιουχος  :Smile:  Εγω το μονο που μπορω να δω ειναι το PROMO και τα παιχνιδια. Το EPG, τα infos και οι ταινιες στο Menu ανανεωνονται κανονικα. Αλλα απο καναλια, ή απο movies ... χμ... τιποτα... Το θεμα ειναι οτι εφαγα 2 μερες με εναν τεχνικο στο next2u να μου λεει οτι και καλα δεν ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος και να περιμενω απλως να λαβω το sms. Και να του λεω οτι πολλοι αλλοι χρηστες δεν εχουν λαβει το sms αλλα ολα τους λειτουργουν. Μετα μου το γυρισε οτι και καλα επειδη ειμαι ιδιαζουσα περιπτωση λογω εσωτερικης φορητοτητας μπορει να εχουν καθηστερισει να με ενεργοποιησουν. Και να του λεω οτι αφου βλεπω το promo και τα games σημαινει οτι ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος. Αυτος τιποτα. Και η γκαντεμια μου ειναι οτι 2 μερες επεφτα συνεχεια στο ιδιο ατομο. Τελος παντων, σημερα το πρωι πηρα παλι και επεσα σε αλλον. Διαπιστωσαμε οτι οταν bootαρει το STB κανονικα πρεπει τα νουμερα να φτασουν μεχρι το 500. Εμενα εφτανε μεχρι το 395 (αν θυμαμαι καλα). Και μου ειπε οτι τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα γιατι αυτα τα νουμερα εχουν να κανουν με καποια updates στο firmware και κατι τετοια... Υποτιθεται οτι θα το προωθησει σαν αιτημα προβληματος της γραμμης ή κατι τετοιο. Ακομα περιμενω. Πριν λιγο που πηρα παλι τηλεφωνο μου ειπαν οτι εχει ζητηθει να το δει καποιος συγκεκριμενος τεχνικος λεει και να κανει καποια τεστ στη γραμμη! Χμ... λιγο περιεργα μου φαινονται ολα αυτα βεβαια, αλλα τι να κανω. Παρεπιπτοντος, προσπαθησα να κανω και reset στο STB αλλα οσο και να το παταγα δεν φαινεται να κανει κατι... 

αυτα...

----------


## dihonoia

Φιλε μου,ακριβως τα ιδια! και το δικο μου STB μεχρι το 395 παει. Εδω να αναφερω οτι οταν εκανα use το STB την πρωτη φορα, δεν καταφερνε να τελειωσει ποτε το boot....κολλαγε καπου στα 300...εκανα απανωτα reset αλλα τιποτα και ξαφνικα χωρις να αλλαξω απολυτως τιποτα, το εκανα ξανα reboot και δουλεψε!
Με τους τεχνικους που μιλισα και εδω να παρατηρησω οτι ειναι πολυ εξηπηρετικοι τελικα καταληξαμε οτι μαλλον καποιο προβλημα υπαρχει στον server και δεν μου δρομολογει τα καναλια. Θα το κοιταξουν και θα με καλεσουν....

........Auto merged post: dihonoia πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

By the way....Εχω μεγαλη πτωση σε ταχυτητα τησ 24αρας μου τις τελευταιες 3 εβδομαδες περιπου. Πριν καν αιτηθω IPTV. Το SNR μου ανεβηκε αρκετα και απο 16-17 που κλειδωνα, τωρα στα 12-13,5. και τα pings χαλια,αν και καπως φτιαξανε lately.

----------


## off_d

> Φιλε μου,ακριβως τα ιδια! και το δικο μου STB μεχρι το 395 παει. Εδω να αναφερω οτι οταν εκανα use το STB την πρωτη φορα, δεν καταφερνε να τελειωσει ποτε το boot....κολλαγε καπου στα 300...εκανα απανωτα reset αλλα τιποτα και ξαφνικα χωρις να αλλαξω απολυτως τιποτα, το εκανα ξανα reboot και δουλεψε!
> Με τους τεχνικους που μιλισα και εδω να παρατηρησω οτι ειναι πολυ εξηπηρετικοι τελικα καταληξαμε οτι μαλλον καποιο προβλημα υπαρχει στον server και δεν μου δρομολογει τα καναλια. Θα το κοιταξουν και θα με καλεσουν....


Αν εχεις νεοτερα ενημερωσε please. γιατι εμενα με πηραν τηλεφωνο και τελικα μια απο τα ιδια μου ειπαν παλι γαμωτο. Οτι και καλα δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει η ενεργοποιηση και οτι βλεπει οτι καπου την Δευτερα-Τριτη θα ολοκληρωθεi... Ερημην, παλι τα ιδια δηλαδη... Και μου εξηγησε οτι προφανος στο dslam της περιοχης μου δεν εχουν περασει καποια flags και γι αυτο βλεπω μονο καποια συγκεκριμενα πραγματα αντι για τιποτα και οταν περασουν ολα τα flags λεει τοτε θα εχει ολοκληρωθει.. τι να πω...

----------


## pgp69

μια δεύτερη φουρνιά

----------


## Georgevtr

> Modulation:    G.992.5 annex B
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    858 / 10.119
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:    33,71 / 1,06
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 19,5
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    12,5 / 20,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    12,0 / 11,5 πριν είχα 9.3 - 9 στο down
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote):    TMMB / BDCM
> 
> και είμαι σε interleaved mode ενώ πριν είχα full path mode
> ...


Ναι μια χαρα βλεπω..πρεπει να καταχωρησεις δηλαδη να ενεργοποιησεις τους κωδικους,του μοντεμ  σου ειτε τηλεφωνικα στο 801 11 35555-24 ωρο ειναι ειτε στο www.conn-xTV.gr  :One thumb up:

----------


## 75costas

Μια διευκρίνηση παιδιά θέλω. Τα 3 τελευταία νούμερα τι ακριβώς σημαίνουν?
Μου φαίνονται αρκετά μεγάλα και με μεγάλη απόκλιση στα Up/Down.
Γενικά, τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου πως σας φαίνονται?

Uptime: 0 days, 22:13:58 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex B 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 920 / 14.740 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]: 23,90 / 1,02 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 16,0 / 24,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 13,0 / 11,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 13 / 219.663 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 35 / 1.197 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 1.396 / 1.081 

Κώστας.

----------


## aragorn

Στην περίπτωσή μου το STB κολλάει στο booting 250...

----------


## 75costas

Μόλις δοκίμασα να κάνω download από rapidshare με το HiDownload με τα εξής αποτελέσματα:
Με το Conn-x TV σε λειτουργία και παρακολουθώντας ΝΕΤ, μου δέσμευε γύρω στα 3-4mbps από τα 15 περίπου που συγχρονίζω.
Με το STB σε κατάσταση αναμονής (stand-by) κατέβαζα με τη μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα χωρίς να μου δεσμεύει καθόλου bandwidth.



Off Topic


		Μου φαίνεται ότι χρειάζεται να πάρω και καινούργια τηλεόραση!! :Razz:

----------


## stayros68

Καλησπέρα  πήρα σήμερα  το 134  η ενημέρωση ήταν άψογη   η κατάσταση έχει ως εξής  

μέχρι 1-1-2009   10 €  τον  μηνά  
οση γραφτούν  μετά την 1/1/2009   25€  
ο εξοπλισμός  δωρεάν   μετά 250€ 
και το video  club  δωρεάν 

 :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Laughing:

----------


## Tiven

Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά , μόλις τελειώσει το πιλοτικό , θα είναι : 
250 ευρώ ο εξοπλισμός25 ευρώ τον μήνα η συνδρομή του

Σωστά τα είπα ή όχι ?

----------


## emeliss

Το αποκλείω να κάνει ο εξοπλισμός 250 ευρώ.

----------


## kanenas3

> Το αποκλείω να κάνει ο εξοπλισμός 250 ευρώ.


Κάποτε τόσο έκανε και το Jetspeed  :Razz: 

Πάντως είναι λίγο απίθανο να το δίνουν τόσο...!

----------


## emeliss

Θανατική ποινή για το προϊόν θα ήταν.

----------


## Spanos

> Καλησπέρα  πήρα σήμερα  το 134  η ενημέρωση ήταν άψογη   η κατάσταση έχει ως εξής  
> 
> μέχρι 1-1-2009   10 €  τον  μηνά  
> οση γραφτούν  μετά την 1/1/2009  * 25€ * 
> ο εξοπλισμός  δωρεάν   μετά* 250€* 
> και το video  club  δωρεάν


Παραμύθια :Closed topic:

----------


## aragorn

Πάντως όσοι συνδέονται στο πιλοτικό, αλλάζει η πόρτα του dslam τους.
Στη δική μου περίπτωση η ταχύτητα έπεσε από τα 23 στα 19 με το 585, και στα 16500 με το 780!
Το snr & att έμειναν ίδια.
Που οφείλεται αυτή η διαφορά ανάμεσα στα δύο ρούτερ δεν έχω καταλάβει. Εκτός αν το 780 έχει άλλο chipset

----------


## Spanos

> Πάντως όσοι συνδέονται στο πιλοτικό, αλλάζει η πόρτα του dslam τους.
> Στη δική μου περίπτωση η ταχύτητα έπεσε από τα 23 στα 19 με το 585, και στα 16500 με το 780!
> Το snr & att έμειναν ίδια.
> Που οφείλεται αυτή η διαφορά ανάμεσα στα δύο ρούτερ δεν έχω καταλάβει. Εκτός αν το 780 έχει άλλο chipset


1) Σου ανέβασαν το SN Μargin απο τα 9dB στα 11

2)Την ώρα που έκανες την αλλαγή στα router είχαν θόρυβο οι γραμμές και συγχρόνισες χαμηλότερα. Δοκίμασε να κάνεις restart νωρίς το πρωί.

----------


## Cic

> Στην περίπτωσή μου το STB κολλάει στο booting 250...


Ακριβώς τα ίδια και το δικό μου. 

Όσο για ταχύτητα, χωρίς να έχω συνδέσει καν το τίλγκιν, αρχικά ήταν 8100 το down (από 12.700 που είχα πριν με το φίλιπς) και μετά από τηλέφωνημα στην υποστήριξη και κάποια μαγικά του τεχνικού συγχρόνισε στα 14.100. To down του attenuation έπεσε από τα 26  στα 24 και το νοιζ ανέβηκε απο τα 9/9 σε 11/9.5.

----------


## sexrazat

> Καλησπέρα  πήρα σήμερα  το 134  η ενημέρωση ήταν άψογη   η κατάσταση έχει ως εξής  
> 
> μέχρι 1-1-2009   10 €  τον  μηνά  
> οση γραφτούν  μετά την 1/1/2009   25€  
> ο εξοπλισμός  δωρεάν   μετά 250€ 
> και το video  club  δωρεάν


Αξία εξοπλισμού σύμφωνα με το τιμολόγιο του ΟΤΕ 210€. 67 το 780 και 143 ο αποκωδικοποιητής.
Όταν αρχίσει η εμπορική διάθεση θα υπάρχει και αποκωδικοποιητής με σκληρό δίσκο η τιμή του οποίου δεν έχει γίνει γνωστή σε μένα τουλάχιστον.

----------


## WagItchyef

Νομίζω ότι ο OTE θα είναι ακριβός.

----------


## lamdami

> Πάντως όσοι συνδέονται στο πιλοτικό, αλλάζει η πόρτα του dslam τους.
> Στη δική μου περίπτωση η ταχύτητα έπεσε από τα 23 στα 19 με το 585, και στα 16500 με το 780!
> Το snr & att έμειναν ίδια.
> Που οφείλεται αυτή η διαφορά ανάμεσα στα δύο ρούτερ δεν έχω καταλάβει. Εκτός αν το 780 έχει άλλο chipset


Μια απο τα ιδια.... απο τα 20ΜΒ είμαι στα 15,50ΜΒ....θα επανεκκινησω και το πρωι πάλι....

----------


## pexlivanhs

παιδια σε μενα φτου να μην το μαιασω παζει αψογα δν κανει κοψιματα max delay για να ανοιξει το καναλι η να παιξει η ταινια ειναι 1-2  sec και απο εκει που ημουνα στα 14100 πηγα στα 19 με το 780. αυριο το πρωι θα παω και στην εκκλησια να αναψω κανα κερακι στην παναγιτσα να μου φιλαει την γραμμη φτου σκορδα. Οσο για τις τΙμεσ μετα το soft launch που απο οτι καταλαβα πρεπει να κλειδωνει σε λιγεσ μερες θα ειναι 23 το μηνα σιγουρα για την υπηρεσια τωρα αν υπαρξει καποια επιδωτηση για την υπηρεσια δν ξερω λογικα κατι θα εχει αλλα και παλι το 150?? δν θα το γλειτωνουμε

----------


## emeliss

> Αξία εξοπλισμού σύμφωνα με το τιμολόγιο του ΟΤΕ 210€. 67 το 780 και 143 ο αποκωδικοποιητής.
> Όταν αρχίσει η εμπορική διάθεση θα υπάρχει και αποκωδικοποιητής με σκληρό δίσκο η τιμή του οποίου δεν έχει γίνει γνωστή σε μένα τουλάχιστον.


Αν υπάρχει λογική πρέπει το router να είναι σε προσφορά (δωρεάν). Δεν μπορείς να ζητάς απο τον πελάτη να παροπλήσει το δικό του router και να τον αναγκάζεις να δίνει 67 ευρώ για νέο.

----------


## gmmour

Πάντως και η on χρεώνει 69 Ευρώ τέλος ενεργοποίησης (100 για νέους βρόχους)!

Ο αποκωδικοποιητής του ΟΤΕ φαίνεται από τις φωτό ότι είναι πιο ισχυρός υπολογιστικά από αυτόν της On, τα γράφηκα των παιχνιδιών είναι πολύ καλύτερα. Αν και συνολικά νομίζω ότι το πακέτο της On αν μένει κανείς Αττική είναι πληρέστερο και πιο οικονομικό...

----------


## Πύρρος

Ας περιμένουμε λίγο τι θα γίνει με τις τιμές. Και το conn-x πχ αν δεν πάρεις την προσφορά, πληρώνεις €41 ενεργοποίηση και από εξοπλισμό σου δίνουνε USB modem για ταχύτητα μέχρι 2 ή ενσύρματο router για 4+. 

Στο πακέτο όμως που αγοράζει ο πιο πολύς κόσμος με την 6μηνη δέσμευση, γλυτώνεις τα €42 και ανάλογα με τον καιρό και το κατάστημα παίρνεις ή ασύρματο router σε όλα τα πακέτα ή ενσύρματο + δίσκο ή πολυμηχάνημα.

Οπότε μπορεί και εδώ να δούμε κάτι ανάλογο.

----------


## dihonoia

Καλησπερα!
Ειναι λογικο να ειναι απο ΟΤΕ το SPEEDTOUCH με απενεργοποιημενο FIREWALL?
Θα εχω τιποτα επιπτωσεις αν το κανς enable?

----------


## lamdami

> Καλησπερα!
> Ειναι λογικο να ειναι απο ΟΤΕ το SPEEDTOUCH με απενεργοποιημενο FIREWALL?
> Θα εχω τιποτα επιπτωσεις αν το κανς enable?


Εμένα ηταν ενεργοποιημένο.

----------


## kanenas3

> Καλησπερα!
> Ειναι λογικο να ειναι απο ΟΤΕ το SPEEDTOUCH με απενεργοποιημενο FIREWALL?
> Θα εχω τιποτα επιπτωσεις αν το κανς enable?


Στην ουσία δε σου χρειάζεται λόγω ΝΑΤ. Συνήθως δημιουργεί περισσότερα προβλήματα στους αρχάριους χρήστες και δε προσφέρει τίποτα παραπάνω σε ασφάλεια.

Αν τώρα θέλεις να το ενεργοποιήσεις μπορείς να το κάνεις στο επίπεδο Standard όπου λογικά δε θα δημιουργήσει προβλήματα.

----------


## 75costas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

η έξοδος του splitter προς το 780WL έχει υποδοχή για φισάκι RJ45 ενώ η υποδοχή line στο router έχει υποδοχή για φισάκι RJ11.
Η ερώτηση είναι απλή και είναι η εξής:
Μπορώ να μετατρέψω τη μία άκρη ενός UTP cat5 ή cat6 σε RJ11 για να συνδέσω το splitter και το router με αυτό για να ξεφορτωθώ ένα απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο μήκους περίπου 10 μέτρων αμφιβόλου ποιότητας?
Θα κερδίσω κάτι με αυτό?
Προφανώς το splitter είναι σε ξεχωριστό χώρο από το router και μάλλον δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα μετακίνησης ούτε του ενός ούτε του άλλου.

Ευχαριστώ,
Κώστας.



Off Topic


		Προσπαθώ με κάποιο τρόπο να καταλάβω τι έχει γίνει και από πέρυσι τέτοιο καιρό που ενεργοποίησα το cable TV της Vivodi και συγχρόνισα στα 19mbps, έχω φτάσει να συγχρονίζω στα 15mbps. Γύρω στον Απρίλη είχα μία διακοπή ρεύματος και έπεσα με τη μία από τα 19 στα 14 μέχρι και την ημερομηνία που διέκοψα. Και με το conn-x συγχρόνισα στην ίδια ταχύτητα και με το speedtouch ανέβηκα στα 15 Το μόνο που μένει είναι να κοιτάξω στον κατανεμητή μήπως έχει πειράξει κανείς τίποτα, αν και τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής παραμένουν τα ίδια από την αρχή. Μόνο το margin πήγε από 5-6 που είχα πέρυσι στο 11,5 που έχω τώρα.

----------


## ariadgr

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> η έξοδος του splitter προς το 780WL έχει υποδοχή για φισάκι RJ45 ενώ η υποδοχή line στο router έχει υποδοχή για φισάκι RJ11.


Χρησιμοποίησε καλώδιο RJ11 (μπαινει στο RJ45 του splitter)   :Wink:

----------


## 75costas

> Χρησιμοποίησε καλώδιο RJ11 (μπαινει στο RJ45 του splitter)


Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. :Smile: 
Απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο με RJ11 χρησιμοποιώ ήδη. Σκεφτόμουν αν θα κέρδιζα κάτι σε ποιότητα αν το άλλαζα με UTP όπως ανέφερα πιο πάνω.

........Auto merged post: 75costas πρόσθεσε 14 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Βλέποντας μία ταινία στο συνδρομητικό videoclub (απόδραση από το αλκατράζ) συνειδητοποίησα ότι δε μπορώ με τίποτα να συγχρονίσω τους υποτίτλους. 
Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατι γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο αφου υποθετικά αναμεταδίδονται ταυτόχρονα από τη πηγή.
Έχει κανείς άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα μήπως?

----------


## exerazor

> Hello!
> 
> Προσπαθω να κανω καταχωρηση του S/N του modem και μου πεταει οτι "Δεν βρεθηκε συσκευη με σειριακο αριθμο **********" (ο σειριακος αριθμος). Γνωριζει κανεις τιποτα. Εχει συμβει σε κανεναν? Πηρα το next2u και παροτι πηγα στην επιλογη για iptv μου βγηκε ενας ασχετος ο οποιος εγραψε λεει το προβλημα και θα το προωθησει. Ερημην παρασταση τελικα μου φαινεται το help desk για μια τοσο μη διαδεδομενη ακομα υπηρεσια...


Και εμένα το ίδιο έκανε στην αρχή. Δοκίμασα όμως πάλι μετά από τρεις-τέσσερις μέρες και το πήρε κανονικά. Άρα θέλει λίγο υπομονή μέχρι να καταχωρηθούν τα s/n των συσκευών στο σύστημα.

----------


## pan.nl

Για να μπείτε στο interface του router τί βάζετε ως user & password?

----------


## 75costas

Τα γράφει στις οδηγίες εγκατάστασης που είχε το router.
Λογικά είναι Administrator - OteAdmin

----------


## lamdami

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> η έξοδος του splitter προς το 780WL έχει υποδοχή για φισάκι RJ45 ενώ η υποδοχή line στο router έχει υποδοχή για φισάκι RJ11.
> Η ερώτηση είναι απλή και είναι η εξής:
> Μπορώ να μετατρέψω τη μία άκρη ενός UTP cat5 ή cat6 σε RJ11 για να συνδέσω το splitter και το router με αυτό για να ξεφορτωθώ ένα απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο μήκους περίπου 10 μέτρων αμφιβόλου ποιότητας?
> Θα κερδίσω κάτι με αυτό?
> Προφανώς το splitter είναι σε ξεχωριστό χώρο από το router και μάλλον δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα μετακίνησης ούτε του ενός ούτε του άλλου.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ,
> ...


Εγω δεν εχω βάλει καθόλου spliter...εχω ISDN....Yπάρχει καποιος με conxtv που να πιανει πάνω απο 15ΜΒ?

----------


## WagItchyef

Και στην ISDN, χρειάζεται splitter για ISDN.

----------


## contime

Kαλες ενεργοποποιησεις στους αιτουντες!
Θα εχει ενδιαφερον να δουμε τις κινησεις hol και forthnet...

----------


## WagItchyef

Νομίζω ότι η Forthnet μπορεί να κάνει μπαμ. Μπορεί να προσφέρει 200 δορυφορικά κανάλια.

----------


## pan.nl

> Τπάρχει καποιος με conxtv που να πιανει πάνω απο 15ΜΒ?


Πες το ψέμματα.  :Wink:  Πρέπει η γραμμή να είναι εξαιρετική για να συγχρονίζει πολύ ψηλά με snr margin 11. Η δική μου έπεσε από τα 17-19 στα 15,5 Mbps.

----------


## alany

Εγώ πάντως με 8 Mb ταχύτητα συγχρονίζω στα 8190/380

----------


## pan.nl

Αν η γραμμή είναι καλή φυσικά είναι πολύ ευκολότερο να συγχρονίσει στα 8. Στα 24 είναι που η γραμμή φθάνει στα όριά της και το snr margin καθορίζει την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού.

Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον εαν είχαμε καμμια πληροφόρηση σχετικά με το πόσοι περίπου αιτήθηκαν την υπηρεσία σε αυτό το δοκιμαστικό στάδιο.

----------


## pgp69

να κάνω μια ερώτηση

είναι κάποιος που βλέπει έργα από το free video club ?

γιατί εγώ ακόμα δεν μπορώ μου βγάζει καλέστε το 134 για ενεργοποίηση

----------


## mac_user

> να κάνω μια ερώτηση
> 
> είναι κάποιος που βλέπει έργα από το free video club ?
> 
> γιατί εγώ ακόμα δεν μπορώ μου βγάζει καλέστε το 134 για ενεργοποίηση


Εγώ βλέπω κανονικά από την 1η μέρα που συνδέθηκα

----------


## 75costas

> Εγω δεν εχω βάλει καθόλου spliter...εχω ISDN....Τπάρχει καποιος με conxtv που να πιανει πάνω απο 15ΜΒ?


Δηλαδή πως τα έχεις συνδέσει χωρίς splitter? Και εγώ ISDN έχω! :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: 75costas πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> να κάνω μια ερώτηση
> 
> είναι κάποιος που βλέπει έργα από το free video club ?
> 
> γιατί εγώ ακόμα δεν μπορώ μου βγάζει καλέστε το 134 για ενεργοποίηση


Και εγώ κανονικά βλέπω από την πρώτη μέρα.

----------


## mmoukiou

> να κάνω μια ερώτηση
> 
> είναι κάποιος που βλέπει έργα από το free video club ?
> 
> γιατί εγώ ακόμα δεν μπορώ μου βγάζει καλέστε το 134 για ενεργοποίηση



Έχεις κάνει καταχώρηση στο conn-xTv.gr ? Αν ναι και παρ'όλα αυτά δεν παίζει, πάρε στο 134 ή στο help desk να σου πουν τί να κάνεις.

----------


## pgp69

> Έχεις κάνει καταχώρηση στο conn-xTv.gr ? Αν ναι και παρ'όλα αυτά δεν παίζει, πάρε στο 134 ή στο help desk να σου πουν τί να κάνεις.



όχι δεν έχω μπει στο conn-xTv.gr, τώρα μπήκα και ζητάει user και pass πια είναι αυτά, έχει σχέση με το conn-x tv η με τον username τις ADSL του conn-x ?

η φτιάχνω ένα λογαριασμό εγώ στο εγγραφη νέου μέλους ?

----------


## lamdami

> Πες το ψέμματα.  Πρέπει η γραμμή να είναι εξαιρετική για να συγχρονίζει πολύ ψηλά με snr margin 11. Η δική μου έπεσε από τα 17-19 στα 15,5 Mbps.


Μια απο τα ιδια εγω επαιζα απο 20 κατι εως 19κάτι τώρα κολλημένος στα 15 κατι!!!




> Δηλαδή πως τα έχεις συνδέσει χωρίς splitter? Και εγώ ISDN έχω!


To modem το συνδεω κατευθείαν με το netmod...Δηλαδη το καλδιο ειναι συνδεδεμενο απο την μια με το netmod και απο την αλλη με την υποδοχη(DSL) του modem.Πουθενα σε όλο το σπίτι δεν εχω διαχωριστή .

----------


## gmmour

Σε ποια θύρα του netmod έχεις συνδέσει το καλώδιο που πάει στο ADSL modem; Αυτό που περιγράφεις δεν στέκει...

----------


## aragorn

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση;
Από τότε που ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός, σε πόσες ημέρες σας ενεργοποίησαν;
Γιατί εγώ πήρα το σετ στις 16/10 και ακόμα booting 250....

----------


## lamdami

> Σε ποια θύρα του netmod έχεις συνδέσει το καλώδιο που πάει στο ADSL modem; Αυτό που περιγράφεις δεν στέκει...


Βγαινει μεσα απο το netmod...τι να σου πω...απο vivodi σε οτε και με οποιαδηποτε αλλαγη εξοπλισμου δεν αλλαζω τιποτα...μονο το καλωδιο βάζω  :Thinking: 




> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση;
> Από τότε που ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός, σε πόσες ημέρες σας ενεργοποίησαν;
> Γιατί εγώ πήρα το σετ στις 16/10 και ακόμα booting 250....


Σε 2-3 εργασιμες ημερες μου ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός, και έπαιζε κανονικά ...

----------


## 75costas

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση;
> Από τότε που ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός, σε πόσες ημέρες σας ενεργοποίησαν;
> Γιατί εγώ πήρα το σετ στις 16/10 και ακόμα booting 250....


Καλημέρα,

με το που ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός πήρα ένα τηλέφωνο στο 8011135555 και με ενεργοποίησαν άμεσα. Μου έδωσαν οδηγίες και μετά από 5 λεπτά ήμουν έτοιμος.
Και το καλύτερο είναι ότι ο υπάλληλος δε μου είπε "θα κανεις αυτό κι αυτό" αλλά περίμενε να ολοκληρώσω ολες τις διαδικασίες και μετά κλείσαμε.

Κώστας.

----------


## exerazor

Βλέπει κανείς στο teletext Ελληνικά;
Σε μένα τα 2-3 κανάλια της ΕΡΤ που έχουν teletext εμφανίζεται με ιερογλυφικούς χαρακτήρες.

----------


## mmoukiou

> όχι δεν έχω μπει στο conn-xTv.gr, τώρα μπήκα και ζητάει user και pass πια είναι αυτά, έχει σχέση με το conn-x tv η με τον username τις ADSL του conn-x ?
> 
> η φτιάχνω ένα λογαριασμό εγώ στο εγγραφη νέου μέλους ?


User & Pass βάζεις αυτά που έχεις για να συνδέεσαι στο ίντερνετ (δηλαδή κάτι@Otenet.gr και το password σου). Έπειτα σου ζητάει ένα "κλειδί" που είναι γραμμένο στα χαρτιά που συνοδευαν τον εξοπλισμό του conn-x tv και το serial number του router (του speedtouch).
Πρέπει να κάνεις οπωσδήποτε αυτή την διαδικασία.

........Auto merged post: mmoukiou πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση;
> Από τότε που ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός, σε πόσες ημέρες σας ενεργοποίησαν;
> Γιατί εγώ πήρα το σετ στις 16/10 και ακόμα booting 250....


Πρέπει να το αφήσεις αρκετή ώρα την πρώτη φορά. Τουλάχιστο 10-12 λεπτά χρειάστηκε για να πάρει μπρος το δικό μου.

----------


## 75costas

> Βλέπει κανείς στο teletext Ελληνικά;
> Σε μένα τα 2-3 κανάλια της ΕΡΤ που έχουν teletext εμφανίζεται με ιερογλυφικούς χαρακτήρες.


Το ίδιο και εδώ.
Teletext γιοκ. Τουλάχιστον οι ελληνικοί χαρακτήρες.

----------


## alany

> Βλέπει κανείς στο teletext Ελληνικά;
> Σε μένα τα 2-3 κανάλια της ΕΡΤ που έχουν teletext εμφανίζεται με ιερογλυφικούς χαρακτήρες.





> Το ίδιο και εδώ.
> Teletext γιοκ. Τουλάχιστον οι ελληνικοί χαρακτήρες.


Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ. Η τηλεόρασή μου όμως υποστηρίζει Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες και έτσι βλέπω teletext στα Ελληνικά από εκεί. Δηλαδή για να δω teletext πατάω το κουμπί από το κομπιούτερ της τηλεόρασης και όχι του αποκωδικοποιητή.

----------


## 75costas

> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ. Η τηλεόρασή μου όμως υποστηρίζει Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες και έτσι βλέπω teletext στα Ελληνικά από εκεί. Δηλαδή για να δω teletext πατάω το κουμπί από το κομπιούτερ της τηλεόρασης και όχι του αποκωδικοποιητή.


Από εκεί μπορώ να δω και εγώ, αλλα σε αυτή την περίπτωση δε μιλάμε για το teletext που έρχεται μέσω της IPTV, αλλά για το teletext καναλιού που πιάνεις μέσω της κεραίας.
Έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## alany

> Από εκεί μπορώ να δω και εγώ, αλλα σε αυτή την περίπτωση δε μιλάμε για το teletext που έρχεται μέσω της IPTV, αλλά για το teletext καναλιού που πιάνεις μέσω της κεραίας.
> Έτσι δεν είναι?


Μέσα από το conn-x tv και το σπορ+ για παράδειγμα βλέπω teletext.

----------


## gmmour

Αν η τηλεόραση υποστηρίζει teletext τότε μπορείτε να το δείτε και για τα κανάλια που παίρνετε μέσω IPTV (στην On σε μένα αυτό ισχύει καθώς ο αποκωδικοποιητής της On δεν έχει καν δικό του teletext reader).
Άλλοι αποκωδικοποιητές έχουν και δικό τους teletext, αλλά προφανώς του ΟΤΕ δεν υποστηρίζει Ελληνικά, οπότε πρέπει να βασιστείτε στον teletext reader της τηλεόρασης, ακόμα και για κανάλια που λαμβάνονται μέσω IPTV...

----------


## off_d

Λοιπον, ειχα πει και νωριτερα οτι βλεπω μονο το Promo και τα games... Αν κι εσεις μπορειται να δειτε ΚΑΤΙ αλλα οχι τα υπολοιπα καναλια, και στο next2u σας πουν οτι απλα δεν εχετε ενεργοποιηθει, απλα, μην το δεχτειτε. Δεν ισχυει. Εγω εφαγα μια βδομαδα με το να ακουω τους ασχετους του next2u (και υποτιθεται οτι ειναι ειδικα για το IPTV) να μου λενε να περιμενω να ενεργοποιηθω. Και να εξηγω οτι αφου ΚΑΤΙ βλεπω σημαινει οτι ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος, αλλα αυτοι τιποτα. Μεχρι που βρεθηκε ενας σχετικος ανθρωπος και τελικα λυθηκε το θεμα. Αν συμβαινει λοιπον και σε εσας, τοτε απλα κατι πηγε λαθος στην ολη διαδικασια. Απο τη στιγμη που θα το εντοπισει ο τεχνικος τοτε ειναι θεμα λιγων λεπτων (αφου μετα κανετε reset, σας ξαναζηταει τα στοιχεια σας το μηχανημα και ολα κομπλε). Βεβαια ακομα δεν μου λειτουργει το Συνδρομητικο Videoclub, αλλα του το ειπα επι τοπου και μου ειπε οτι θα εχει λυθει και αυτο μεχρι αυριο αφου θα ζητησει να ενεργοποηθουν και αυτα τα flags. Οποτε, αν σας συμβει το ιδιο, απλα με δεχτητε οτι δεν εισαστε ενεργοποιημενοι (αρκει δηλαδη να βλεπετε κατι, εστω και μονο το PROMO).

Btw, ξερει κανεις πως να κανουμε edit τα αγαπημενα ? Εβαλα κατα λαθος καποια και δεν τα θελω πλεον. Επισης καμια λυση για το θεμα 4:3 ακομα ?

----------


## pan.nl

Ξέχασαν να μου παραδώσουν τον εξοπλισμό σήμερα (16-19 είχαν πει).  :Evil:

----------


## Spanos

> Ξέχασαν να μου παραδώσουν τον εξοπλισμό σήμερα (16-19 είχαν πει).


Είπαμε είναι 5θήμερος αργία :Wink: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=15

----------


## Georgevtr

> Είπαμε είναι 5θήμερος αργία
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=15


Αυτα τα αυθερετα συμπερασματα απο που τα βγαζεις?στον διπλανο μου σημερα του βαλανε τηλεφωνο.....ελεοςςςςςςςς

On topic τωρα...υστερα απο 7 μερες σερι συνδεδεμενο το stb-tilgin τα παιξε ..no connex-tv to me :Razz: 
περιμενω να ερθουν για αλλαγη εξοπλισμου την τεταρτη :Cool:

----------


## Spanos

> Αυτα τα αυθερετα συμπερασματα απο που τα βγαζεις?στον διπλανο μου σημερα του βαλανε τηλεφωνο.....ελεοςςςςςςς


Δεν είπαμε οτι δε δουλεύει τίποτα, απλά καποια πράγματα που είναι να γίνουν πάνε πίσω :Wink:

----------


## maik

> On topic τωρα...υστερα απο 7 μερες σερι συνδεδεμενο το stb-tilgin τα παιξε ..no connex-tv to me


Η μεγαλυτερη βλακεια για να μην πω τιποτε χειροτερο ειναι οτι το tilgin δεν εχει διακοπτη on-off για το ρευμα.

Απορω ποιος φωστηρας το σχεδιασε. :Evil:

----------


## Georgevtr

> Δεν είπαμε οτι δε δουλεύει τίποτα, απλά καποια πράγματα που είναι να γίνουν πάνε πίσω


Καλα δημοσιο+ελλαδα=αχτυπητο διδυμο :Razz:  αλλα *http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=15* δεν σε δικαιολογει...τεσπα

----------


## Spanos

> Η μεγαλυτερη βλακεια για να μην πω τιποτε χειροτερο ειναι οτι το tilgin δεν εχει διακοπτη on-off για το ρευμα.
> 
> Απορω ποιος φωστηρας το σχεδιασε.


Γιατί λίγοι routers δεν έχουν διακόπτη και αναγκαστηκά βάζεις/ βγάζεις πρίζα; Προφανώς για λόγους κόστους δε βάζουν διακόπτη αφού 0.5€ Χ10.000=5000€ (τυχαίο και αυθαίρετο παράδειγμα)

----------


## Georgevtr

> Η μεγαλυτερη βλακεια για να μην πω τιποτε χειροτερο ειναι οτι το tilgin δεν εχει διακοπτη on-off για το ρευμα.
> 
> Απορω ποιος φωστηρας το σχεδιασε.


 :ROFL: εχεις απολυτο δικιο..τους ρωτησα..εαν αγορασω καποιον αλλον θα παρω κωδικους να παιξει? :ROFL:  παπαλα..
επισης σε ερωτηση μου αν διδεται αλλος stb...καταλαβενεις την απαντηση τους :Razz:

----------


## 75costas

Πάντως το δικό μου STB δεν έχει παρουσιάσει συμπτώματα...... "κούρασης" ευτυχώς!
Ούτε εγώ το βγάζω από την πρίζα παρα μόνο το κλείνω από το power και το αφήνω stand-by (αντιοικολογικό).

Ένα άλλο που παρατήρησα είναι οτι η ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζει το 780iWL συνεχώς αυξάνεται. Την πρώτη μέρα συγχρόνισε στα 14600, μετά από κάποιες δοκιμές που έκανα ανέβηκε στα 14900, εχθές το πρωί (ακολουθώντας τις οδηγιές των παιδιών εδώ μέσα) έκανα restart και συγχρόνισα στα 15150 περίπου, και τέλος τώρα, μετά από μία βλακεία που έκανε κάποιος εδώ μέσα, συγχρόνισα στα 15490.
Με τους ρυθμoύς αυτούς σε λίγο θα πιάνω ταχύτητες FTTH!!!! :Razz:

----------


## pan.nl

> Είπαμε είναι 5θήμερος αργία
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=15


...και τί σημαίνει αυτό δηλαδή?  :Evil:  Πήρα στο 134 πριν κανένα δύωρο και έδωσαν αίτημα στην υπηρεσία ταχυμεταφορών να με καλέσουν "εντός μιας ώρας", ακόμα περιμένω. Όποτε θέλει ας έρθει ο εξοπλισμός, δε θα καθήσω να ασχοληθώ άλλο να χαλάω και τη διάθεσή μου επειδή δεν έγινε το αυτονόητο.

----------


## mac_user

Το sn του δέκτη το δέχτηκε τελικά στο site  του conn-xTV πριν λίγη ώρα.Κατά τα άλλα συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί πολύ καλά σε μενα. :One thumb up:

----------


## 75costas

> ...και τί σημαίνει αυτό δηλαδή?  Πήρα στο 134 πριν κανένα δύωρο και έδωσαν αίτημα στην υπηρεσία ταχυμεταφορών να με καλέσουν "εντός μιας ώρας", ακόμα περιμένω. Όποτε θέλει ας έρθει ο εξοπλισμός, δε θα καθήσω να ασχοληθώ άλλο να χαλάω και τη διάθεσή μου επειδή δεν έγινε το αυτονόητο.


Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση πρέπει να είναι θέμα της ταχυμεταφορικής και όχι του ΟΤΕ.
Ο ΟΤΕ δίνει μία εντολή και από εκεί και πέρα είναι θέμα courier. Ενημερωτικά, η εταιρεία που συνεργάζεται είναι η "πόρτα-πόρτα" ή κάπως έτσι και είναι των ΕΛΤΑ.

----------


## Spanos

> ...και τί σημαίνει αυτό δηλαδή?  Πήρα στο 134 πριν κανένα δύωρο *και έδωσαν αίτημα στην υπηρεσία ταχυμεταφορών να με καλέσουν "εντός μιας ώρας"*, ακόμα περιμένω. Όποτε θέλει ας έρθει ο εξοπλισμός, δε θα καθήσω να ασχοληθώ άλλο να χαλάω και τη διάθεσή μου επειδή δεν έγινε το αυτονόητο.


Μόνο που σε δουλεύουν γιατί πριν κάνα 2ωρο που πήρες τα ΕΛΤΑ είχαν κλείσει ή ήταν κοντά στο κλείσιμο  :Wink:

----------


## pan.nl

Τελικά με κάλεσαν πριν λίγο από τον ΟΤΕ. Είπαν πως έχει φύγει κανονικά ο εξοπλισμός από αυτούς. Ούτως ή άλλως δεν τα είχα με αυτούς αλλά με τα ΕΛΤΑ. Θα δούμε...κάαααποια στιγμή μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα δω επιτέλους τί εστί Conn-x TV. :Cool:

----------


## Spanos

> Τελικά με κάλεσαν πριν λίγο από τον ΟΤΕ. Είπαν πως έχει φύγει κανονικά ο εξοπλισμός από αυτούς. Ούτως ή άλλως δεν τα είχα με αυτούς αλλά με τα ΕΛΤΑ. Θα δούμε...κάαααποια στιγμή μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα δω επιτέλους τί εστί Conn-x TV.


Ναι έφυγε....Δευτέρα απόγευμα, 1 λεπτό πριν κλείσει η αποθήκη των ΕΛΤΑ  :Razz:

----------


## jack1987

> Τελικά με κάλεσαν πριν λίγο από τον ΟΤΕ. Είπαν πως έχει φύγει κανονικά ο εξοπλισμός από αυτούς. Ούτως ή άλλως δεν τα είχα με αυτούς αλλά με τα ΕΛΤΑ. Θα δούμε...κάαααποια στιγμή μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα δω επιτέλους τί εστί Conn-x TV.


Kαι εγώ μια απο τα ίδια.Η παράδοση του εξοπλισμου ήταν 9-13 για σήμερα.Φυικά ο εξοπλισμός δεν ήρθε.Κάλεσα κατα τις 3 για να ενημερώσω στο 134 και μου αναφέρανε οτι θα με καλέσουν εντός της ημέρας απο το αρμόδιο τμήμα για να κλείσουμε νέο ραντεβού.Ακόμα δεν με έχουν πάρει αλλά δεν θα κάτσω να σκάσω.Το μόνο που με πείραξε είναι οτι έβαλα σήμερα ρεπό για να παραλάβω τον εξοπλισμό και έχασα τσάμπα ολόκληρο πρωινό που σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα έκανα κάποιες δουλειές που ήθελα

----------


## kirimis

Λοιπον.... σημερα μου ηρθε και μενα το IPTV. Λογω ιδιαζουσων συνθηκων (Νο LCD TV και TV πολυ μακρια απο πριζα τηλεφωνου) το δοκιμασα στην οθονη του PC μου με μινι adaptor hdmi to dvi. 

Να πω πρωτα απο ολα πως στο ρουτερ η θυρα 4 ειναι η STB!!! Δεν το ελεγε κανενα φυλλαδιο και περιμενα κανα τεταρτο στην 1. Ευτυχως την ψιλιαστικα την φαση. Μπηκε στην 4... εκατσε κανα σχεδον μισαωρο εκει... στο booting... εκανε 2-3-4 ρεσταρτ... και ωπ... ξεκινησαμε! Κωδικοι και αυτο ηταν! Μπηκε.


Το μενου καλουτσικα, σχεδον ανυπαρκτες καθυστερησεις. Κανενα σπασιμο στην εικονα η στον ηχο. Απο εκει και περα, ο Tilgin εδινε 640χ480 σημα στην οθονη και η ποιοτητα της εικονας.... μαλλον μετρια τουλαχιστον στην οθονη του PC που σηκωνει 1280χ1024. Το προγραμμα με μια ματια  που το εριξα ηταν μαλλον μετριο επίσης αλλα γενικως αναγνωριζω πως ειναι ακόμα σε beta φαση.
Μια πρωτη γνωμη ειναι πως θελει εμπλουτισμο προγραμματος με τα υπολοιπα free καναλια καθως και σειρες στο Videoclub (κανα Stargate, τιποτα Friends κλπ κλπ) όπως και πρεπει να σηκώσουν την ανάλυση της μετάδοσης. 

Παρακαλω σημειώστε πως δεν εχω εμπειρια με αλλες IPTV, αλλα κρίνω βάση λογικών expectations.

Απο εκει και περα, το modem κλειδωνει κανονικα στα 8κατι χωρις προβλημα και ολα λειτουργουν φυσιολογικα. 

Εν αναμονή περαιτερω βελτιωσης της υπηρεσιας... καθως και της αγορας μιας HDTV  :Smile:

----------


## alany

Στο φυλλάδιο του αποκωδικοποιητή αναφέρει για την θύρα ethernet (4). 

Την είχα πατήσει και εγώ.

----------


## gmmour

Ρε παιδιά, γιατί θέλει registration και μισή ώρα αναμονή την πρώτη φορά για να πάρει μπροστά το ρούτερ;

Στην On τουλάχιστον (έχει που και που άλλα θέματα) ο εξοπλισμός παίζει κατευθείαν χωρίς καμία ρύθμιση!

----------


## alany

> Ρε παιδιά, γιατί θέλει registration και μισή ώρα αναμονή την πρώτη φορά για να πάρει μπροστά το ρούτερ;
> 
> Στην On τουλάχιστον (έχει που και που άλλα θέματα) ο εξοπλισμός παίζει κατευθείαν χωρίς καμία ρύθμιση!


Αυτό γίνεται διότι αν πρόσεξες κατά την εκκίνηση η θύρα ethernet κάνει flashing. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι γίνεται αναβάθμιση του λογισμικού του αποκωδικοποιητή και μετά η εγγραφή στην υπηρεσία. Το flashing  θα το δεις και σε στιγμές που ο αποκωδικοποιητής είναι σε αναμονή και το δίκτυο κάνει αναβάθμιση στην υπηρεσία.

----------


## gmmour

Α... δεν ξέρω εγώ από αυτά... Και στην On έχουν κάνει κατά καιρούς flashing τόσο στο μόντεμ όσο και στον αποκωδικοποιητή αλλά δεν το έχω πάρει χαμπάρι...

----------


## pgp69

> Λοιπον, ειχα πει και νωριτερα οτι βλεπω μονο το Promo και τα games... Αν κι εσεις μπορειται να δειτε ΚΑΤΙ αλλα οχι τα υπολοιπα καναλια, και στο next2u σας πουν οτι απλα δεν εχετε ενεργοποιηθει, απλα, μην το δεχτειτε. Δεν ισχυει. Εγω εφαγα μια βδομαδα με το να ακουω τους ασχετους του next2u (και υποτιθεται οτι ειναι ειδικα για το IPTV) να μου λενε να περιμενω να ενεργοποιηθω. Και να εξηγω οτι αφου ΚΑΤΙ βλεπω σημαινει οτι ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος, αλλα αυτοι τιποτα. Μεχρι που βρεθηκε ενας σχετικος ανθρωπος και τελικα λυθηκε το θεμα. Αν συμβαινει λοιπον και σε εσας, τοτε απλα κατι πηγε λαθος στην ολη διαδικασια. Απο τη στιγμη που θα το εντοπισει ο τεχνικος τοτε ειναι θεμα λιγων λεπτων (αφου μετα κανετε reset, σας ξαναζηταει τα στοιχεια σας το μηχανημα και ολα κομπλε). Βεβαια ακομα δεν μου λειτουργει το Συνδρομητικο Videoclub, αλλα του το ειπα επι τοπου και μου ειπε οτι θα εχει λυθει και αυτο μεχρι αυριο αφου θα ζητησει να ενεργοποηθουν και αυτα τα flags. Οποτε, αν σας συμβει το ιδιο, απλα με δεχτητε οτι δεν εισαστε ενεργοποιημενοι (αρκει δηλαδη να βλεπετε κατι, εστω και μονο το PROMO).
> 
> Btw, ξερει κανεις πως να κανουμε edit τα αγαπημενα ? Εβαλα κατα λαθος καποια και δεν τα θελω πλεον. Επισης καμια λυση για το θεμα 4:3 ακομα ?



έχω και εγώ τι ίδιο πρόβλημα παίζει μονο το PROMO και τα GAMES και ένα έργο από το συνδρομητικό video club ( στα "θριλες" : Κουτζο )

το reset πως το έκανες μήπως μου φτιάξει και μένα ?

----------


## off_d

> έχω και εγώ τι ίδιο πρόβλημα παίζει μονο το PROMO και τα GAMES και ένα έργο από το συνδρομητικό video club ( στα "θριλες" : Κουτζο )
> 
> το reset πως το έκανες μήπως μου φτιάξει και μένα ?


Reset προσπαθησα να κανω και πριν μερες με το κουμπι στο πισω μερος αλλα δεν γινοταν τιποτα (ουτε καν reset). Βασικα πρεπει να μιλησεις με το next2u, να τους πιεσεις λεγοντας οτι απο τη στιγμη που βλεπεις καποια καναλια σημαινει οτι εισαι ενεργοποημενος, και μετα ο τεχνικος θα κανει κατι στο συστημα, θα σου ζητησει να βγαλεις το STΒ απο την πριζα και να το ξαναβαλεις, και τοτε θα σου ζητησει το STB να βαλεις παλι το PIN κτλ., και μετα θα λειτουργουν ολα. Αλλα προσεξε, πρεπει να κανει αυτος καποιες διαδικασιες για να λειτουργουν ολα, να ξανακαταχωρισεις τα PIN κτλ, μονος σου δεν γινεται (τουλαχιστον οσο εγω το ειχα ψαξει), απλα θα χανεις το χρονο σου...


Κανεις που να  γνωριζει για τα Favorites τελικα ????

----------


## pgp69

> Κανεις που να  γνωριζει για τα Favorites τελικα ????



για τα Favorites πας στο 'ρυθμίσεις' και μετά 'ρυθμίσεις χρηστών' και πας στο 'αγαπημένα' από εκεί κανεις διαγραφές η μετακινήσεις

----------


## alany

Στα αγαπημένα βάζεις εύκολα κάποια κανάλια πατώντας το κουμπί με την καρδούλα στο τηλεκοντρόλ του αποκωδικοποιητή.

----------


## mmoukiou

Πάντως, εμένα μου κάνει αραιά και που κάτι σπασιματάκια, ακόμα και αν ο υπολογιστής δεν έχει διαδικτυακή δραστηριότητα. Αν σερφάρω και δουλεύει και το torrent τα σπασιματάκια γίνονται συχνότερα. Υπ'όψιν πως η adsl συγχρονίζει στα 19300 περίπου. Έχει κανείς άλλος παρόμοια προβλήματα?

----------


## 75costas

Εγώ είχα παρατηρήσει κάποια σπασιματάκια στη ΝΕΤ αραιά και που.
Επίσης αραιά και που ακούγεται ένας ήχος σα στριγγλιά!!!!!
Αυτά τα ολίγα.
Παρεμπιπτόντως σήμερα που γύρισα από τη δουλειά το βρήκα να "bootάρει".
Είχε κολλήσει στο 250 αλλά μετά από ένα restart δούλεψε κανονικά.
Και είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι εχθές το είχα κλείσει (stand-by). Τι συμβαίνει? Παίρνει πρωτοβουλίες και ανάβει μόνο του;

----------


## mmoukiou

Όντως στη ΝΕΤ είναι πιο έντονο το προβληματάκι...

Το bootάρισμα μήπως στο έκανε από καμία μικροδιακοπή ρεύματος? Πάντως εγώ το έχω σε πολύμπριζο με διακόπτη και όταν δεν βλέπω tv το κλείνω. Είναι γελοίο τη σήμερον -με τόση ανάγκη για εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας- να υπάρχουν συσκευές χωρίς off...

----------


## 75costas

Όχι, δε πρέπει να είχα διακοπή ρεύματος γιατί το uptime του router δε δείχνει κάτι τέτοιο.
Απλά άνοιξε το STB( :Wink:  χωρίς να το καταλάβω. Εκτός και αν δε θυμάμαι καλά και το είχα ανοιχτό από εχθές.
Και έχεις δίκιο για τον διακόπτη. Είναι μια έλλειψη που δε θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει.

----------


## mac_user

> Εγώ είχα παρατηρήσει κάποια σπασιματάκια στη ΝΕΤ αραιά και που.
> Επίσης αραιά και που ακούγεται ένας ήχος σα στριγγλιά!!!!!
> Αυτά τα ολίγα.
> Παρεμπιπτόντως σήμερα που γύρισα από τη δουλειά το βρήκα να "bootάρει".
> Είχε κολλήσει στο 250 αλλά μετά από ένα restart δούλεψε κανονικά.
> Και είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι εχθές το είχα κλείσει (stand-by). Τι συμβαίνει? Παίρνει πρωτοβουλίες και ανάβει μόνο του;


Τα σπασιματάκια τα έχω κι εγώ αραιά και που καθώς και την στριγγλιά!
Κι εγώ το μεσημέρι το βρήκα να μπουτάρει και ήταν κολλημένο στα 250 επίσης.Το έβγαλα από την μπρίζα για 2' και μετά δούλεψε κανονικά και σε μένα.Κάτι πρέπει να έκαναν μάλλον σε ορισμένους χρήστες  :Thinking:

----------


## alany

Για να συγχρονιστεί ο αποκωδικοποιητής με την ώρα σβήστε τον (βγάλτε τον από την πρίζα) και ανοίξτε τον ξανά.

----------


## pan.nl

Ούτως ή άλλως καλό είναι να μην αφήνουμε συσκευές σε stand-by mode γιατί καταναλώνουν ενέργεια. Μόνη λύση να τον βγάλουμε από την πρίζα λοιπόν.  :Wink:

----------


## chosen0ne

Έχω συγχρονίζω στα 20Mbps......η γραμμή μου πάει φουλ (είναι ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ 20mbps), οπότε θα πάει σφαίρα το TV...τα 10 ευρώ το μήνα ΔΕΝ είναι πολλά............αλλά γιατί να βάλω Conn-x TV??  :Thinking:  Δεν είναι προτιμότερο να βγαίνει κανείς με τους φίλους του, την κοπέλα του (ή το αγόρι αν είναι κοπέλα), απτο να ξοδεύει 2-3 ώρες στο internet και άλλες τόσες στο conn-x TV την ημέρα.....????  :Wink:  Μια άποψη λέω... Στο κάτω-κάτω αν θέλεις να "χαζέψεις" (γιατί αυτό κάνεις...)στην τηλεόραση, μπορείς ΔΩΡΕΑΝ να το κάνεις με την αναλογική που έχεις στο σπίτι σου.....ή αν βρεθείς με παρέα (ή και μόνος..) και θέλεις να δεις μια ταινία της προκοπής, ΑΠΛΑ νοικιάζεις απτο video club που είναι 34 μέτρα απο το σπίτι σου και βλέπεις......... Ποιο το όφελος να έχω conn-x TV αφού ακόμα και στο να νοικιάσω κάποια ταινία, θα την πληρώσω..............  :What..?:  Και για να γίνω κατανοητός, και μη παρεξηγίσιμος, μιλάω για triple play ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ εταιρίες και όχι στον ΟΤΕ που είναι ούτως ή άλλως ο πιο αξιόπιστος.....  :Wink: 
Μην χάνετε την ώρα και τα χρήματα σας βρε παιδιά κολλημένοι μπροστά απο μια οθόνη............. Το adsl είναι αρκετό για να ενημερώνεσαι, να κατεβάζεις ταινίες/τραγούδια (νόμιμα.. :Whistle: ) να ακούς ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς (σχεδόν το 95% των σταθμών πανελλαδικά) και να βλέπεις και ΚΑΠΟΙΑ τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα με streaming. ΑΥΤΟ, αρκεί. 
Βγείτε έξω και μην περνάτε τον ελεύθερο χρόνο σας με adsl ΚΑΙ TV(adsl ή μη).  :Thumb down: 

ΥΓ ακόμα κι αν ντρέπεστε να το παραδεχτείτε, πιστεύω ότι σχεδόν όλοι θα συμφωνήσετε με ΟΛΑ όσα είπα.  :Embarassed:

----------


## pan.nl

Σωστά αυτά που γράφεις chosenOne, αλλά δε σημαίνει οτι πληρώνοντας 10 € θα πρέπει να κάθεσαι με τις ώρες μπροστά στην οθόνη για να κάνεις απόσβεση. Εγώ τηλεόραση ελάχιστα έβλεπα εξαιτίας του περιεχομένου. Με το Conn-x TV έχω κάποια επιπλέον πολύ ενδιαφέροντα κανάλια ώστε να μπορώ να βλέπω κανένα ντοκυμαντέρ που και που, αλλά και καμμιά ταινία μια στο τόσο αν καλέσω φίλους π.χ.. Γενικά αν έχουμε μέτρο σε oο,τιδήποτε κάνουμε, μόνο θετικά πράγματα μπορούμε να αποκομίσουμε.

----------


## gmmour

> Έχω συγχρονίζω στα 20Mbps......η γραμμή μου πάει φουλ (είναι ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ 20mbps), οπότε θα πάει σφαίρα το TV...τα 10 ευρώ το μήνα ΔΕΝ είναι πολλά............αλλά γιατί να βάλω Conn-x TV??  Δεν είναι προτιμότερο να βγαίνει κανείς με τους φίλους του, την κοπέλα του (ή το αγόρι αν είναι κοπέλα), απτο να ξοδεύει 2-3 ώρες στο internet και άλλες τόσες στο conn-x TV την ημέρα.....????  Μια άποψη λέω... Στο κάτω-κάτω αν θέλεις να "χαζέψεις" (γιατί αυτό κάνεις...)στην τηλεόραση, μπορείς ΔΩΡΕΑΝ να το κάνεις με την αναλογική που έχεις στο σπίτι σου.....ή αν βρεθείς με παρέα (ή και μόνος..) και θέλεις να δεις μια ταινία της προκοπής, ΑΠΛΑ νοικιάζεις απτο video club που είναι 34 μέτρα απο το σπίτι σου και βλέπεις......... Ποιο το όφελος να έχω conn-x TV αφού ακόμα και στο να νοικιάσω κάποια ταινία, θα την πληρώσω..............  Και για να γίνω κατανοητός, και μη παρεξηγίσιμος, μιλάω για triple play ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ εταιρίες και όχι στον ΟΤΕ που είναι ούτως ή άλλως ο πιο αξιόπιστος..... 
> Μην χάνετε την ώρα και τα χρήματα σας βρε παιδιά κολλημένοι μπροστά απο μια οθόνη............. Το adsl είναι αρκετό για να ενημερώνεσαι, να κατεβάζεις ταινίες/τραγούδια (νόμιμα..) να ακούς ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς (σχεδόν το 95% των σταθμών πανελλαδικά) και να βλέπεις και ΚΑΠΟΙΑ τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα με streaming. ΑΥΤΟ, αρκεί. 
> Βγείτε έξω και μην περνάτε τον ελεύθερο χρόνο σας με adsl ΚΑΙ TV(adsl ή μη). 
> 
> ΥΓ ακόμα κι αν ντρέπεστε να το παραδεχτείτε, πιστεύω ότι σχεδόν όλοι θα συμφωνήσετε με ΟΛΑ όσα είπα.


Συμφωνώ φίλε μου, αλλά προσωπικά δεν βλέπω καθόλου TV παρά μόνο δύο πράγματα την εβδομάδα, House και CSI NY και αυτά στο On Rec το οποίο δεν το πληρώνω εξτρά (είναι μέσα στην τιμή που έτσι κι αλλιώς θα πλήρωνα για το adsl που, όπως λες, είναι χρήσιμο για να ενημερώνεσαι για τα πάντα την σήμερον ημέρα)!
Τις υπόλοιπες ώρες, δουλειά, φίλοι, σχέση, μαθήματα, αλλά όταν κάθομαι μία ώρα το βράδυ, διαλέγω εγώ τι θα δω και αυτό μου αρέσει! Το ίδιο που θα έκανα και στο youtube!

Θέλω να πω λοιπόν, ότι η τεχνολογία της τηλεόρασης over IP από μόνη της δεν είναι κατάρα, όπως και το ίντερνετ δεν είναι καθόλου κατάρα! Ο καθένας προσαρμόζει την χρήση στην ζωή που θέλει να κάνει! Το ίντερνετ μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιείς για να μαθαίνεις πράγματα, να κάνεις πιο γρήγορα τη δουλειά σου και να επικοινωνείς με δικούς σου ανθρώπους, μπορείς όμως να το χρησιμοποιείς και για να φυτοζωείς όλη τη μέρα! Το ίδιο και την τηλεόραση (ανέκαθεν) μπορείς να την χρησιμοποιείς για να είσαι όλη τη μέρα μπροστά της!

Με την νέα τεχνολογία, απλά έχεις μία παραπάνω δυνατότητα ευελιξίας στο τι θα κάνεις με το μέσο το οποίο πάντα παραμένει ίδιο και πάντα μπορείς να είσαι "τηλεορασάκιας" είτε με IPTV είτε με την ασπρόμαυρη τηλεόραση με την κεραία του παππού σου...

ΥΓ: Όσον αφορά το κομμάτι που λες να βγει κάποιος έξω με φίλους/κοπέλα, μιας και θες να το κάνεις politically correct, διατύπωσε το κάπως έτσι:
Ή το αγόρι/την κοπέλα αν είναι κοπέλα/αγόρι (και οι 4 συνδιασμοί παίζουν).
Έχει πλάκα το ότι προσπαθούμε να είμαστε politically correct τώρα τελευταία  :Wink:  (πολύ θετικό για το επίπεδο της κοινωνίας μας)!!!

----------


## Georgevtr

> Έχω συγχρονίζω στα 20Mbps......η γραμμή μου πάει φουλ (είναι ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ 20mbps), οπότε θα πάει σφαίρα το TV...τα 10 ευρώ το μήνα ΔΕΝ είναι πολλά............αλλά γιατί να βάλω Conn-x TV??  Δεν είναι προτιμότερο να βγαίνει κανείς με τους φίλους του, την κοπέλα του (ή το αγόρι αν είναι κοπέλα), απτο να ξοδεύει 2-3 ώρες στο internet και άλλες τόσες στο conn-x TV την ημέρα.....????  Μια άποψη λέω... Στο κάτω-κάτω αν θέλεις να "χαζέψεις" (γιατί αυτό κάνεις...)στην τηλεόραση, μπορείς ΔΩΡΕΑΝ να το κάνεις με την αναλογική που έχεις στο σπίτι σου.....ή αν βρεθείς με παρέα (ή και μόνος..) και θέλεις να δεις μια ταινία της προκοπής, ΑΠΛΑ νοικιάζεις απτο video club που είναι 34 μέτρα απο το σπίτι σου και βλέπεις......... Ποιο το όφελος να έχω conn-x TV αφού ακόμα και στο να νοικιάσω κάποια ταινία, θα την πληρώσω..............  Και για να γίνω κατανοητός, και μη παρεξηγίσιμος, μιλάω για triple play ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ εταιρίες και όχι στον ΟΤΕ που είναι ούτως ή άλλως ο πιο αξιόπιστος..... 
> Μην χάνετε την ώρα και τα χρήματα σας βρε παιδιά κολλημένοι μπροστά απο μια οθόνη............. Το adsl είναι αρκετό για να ενημερώνεσαι, να κατεβάζεις ταινίες/τραγούδια (νόμιμα..) να ακούς ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς (σχεδόν το 95% των σταθμών πανελλαδικά) και να βλέπεις και ΚΑΠΟΙΑ τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα με streaming. ΑΥΤΟ, αρκεί. 
> Βγείτε έξω και μην περνάτε τον ελεύθερο χρόνο σας με adsl ΚΑΙ TV(adsl ή μη). 
> 
> ΥΓ ακόμα κι αν ντρέπεστε να το παραδεχτείτε, πιστεύω ότι σχεδόν όλοι θα συμφωνήσετε με ΟΛΑ όσα είπα.



Συμφωνω κι εγω μ αυτα που λες αλλα μου προσφερει μια ελευθερια κινησεων...πχ δεν γουσταρω να παω στο video club ν αγορασω μια χχχ ταινια και την απολαυμβανω οτι ωρα θελω υστερα απο ενα ερωτικο μπανακι με την κοπελα μου ευκολα και χωρις τροπο :ROFL:  οποτε ειμαι υπερ σε οτι κανει ευκολη την ζωη μας...... :Cool:

----------


## kirimis

Προσωπικα βλεπω 1-2 ωρες χαζοκουτι... το θεμα ειναι ομως πως οταν ανοιγω το χαζοκουτι θελω να εχει κατι ενδιαφερον να δω! Τα free κανάλια στην πλειοψηφία τους δεν με ικανοποιουν καθόλου ως προγραμμα, οπότε συνδρομητική TV για κάτι ποιοτικότερο. 

Το connx tv για μένα ειναι ένας ανέξοδος πειραματισμός (σιγα τα λεφτα που ζητα) που είτε θα πετύχει στην πορεία είτε οχι. Σε κάθε περίπτωση εχω καποιες επιλογές παραπάνω να δω...

Και μιας και ειμαστε στο connx tv topic... αλήθεια... τελικά ξέρουμε αν εκπέμπει σε mpeg2 η 4? Πάντως κάτι πρεππει να κάνουν με την ανάλυση. Να την σηκώσουν εστω στα επίπεδα DVD...

----------


## Georgevtr

Nα ρωτησω...???Οποιος εχει ενεργοποιησει conn-x t.v. εχει static ip Η μονο εγω το βλεπω σε μενα?



IP Address/Mask Type

10.0.0.xxx/xx   Static




192.168.1.254/xx   Static

----------


## MemphisGr

Αυτές που δείχνεις είναι από το Interface-LocalNetwork;
Είναι οι IP του router,πάντα static αναφέρονται αλλά μπορείς να τις αλλάξεις.

----------


## kanenas3

> Nα ρωτησω...???Οποιος εχει ενεργοποιησει conn-x t.v. εχει static ip Η μονο εγω το βλεπω σε μενα?
> 
> 
> 
> IP Address/Mask Type
> 
> 10.0.0.xxx/xx   Static
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτά που δείχνεις είναι του εσωτερικού δικτύου και όχι η ΙΡ που βγαίνει στο ίντερνετ.

----------


## Georgevtr

ΜemphisGR και Kanenas3 εχετε απολυτο δικιο.....μηπως ξερετε κανεναν τροπο να το τσεκαρουμε?

----------


## kanenas3

> ΜemphisGR και Kanenas3 εχετε απολυτο δικιο.....μηπως ξερετε κανεναν τροπο να το τσεκαρουμε?


Δες στο www.whatismyip.com

Αν είναι πάντα η ίδια τότε έχεις static.

----------


## MemphisGr

> Δες στο www.whatismyip.com
> 
> Αν είναι πάντα η ίδια τότε έχεις static.


Αυτός είναι ένας τρόπος.Αλλά πρέπει να το παρακολουθήσεις για μέρες ίσως και εβδομάδες.Εγώ επί 11 μέρες είχα static ip πριν το IPTV.Μετά άλλαξε.
Θα το παρακολουθώ και εγώ να δούμε αν και δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει περίπτωση να μας έχουν γυρίσει σε static.

----------


## off_d

Απο την Παρασκευη αντιμετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα. Βρηκα το STB κολλημενο στο 250 και να προσπαθει να bootαρει και το modem κολλημενο (προφανος ειχε πεσει το ρευμα).. αφου τα "ξεκολλησα" και τα δυο με τους γνωστους τροπους (να βγαλω το καλωδιο), το STB κατεβαζει κανονικα τα firmware μεχρι το 500 αλλα μετα, αντι να πεξει, δεν δειχνει τιποτα. Ενω φαινεται να λειτουργει κανονικα (δειχνει την ωρα, μπλε λαμπακι κτλ) δεν εμφανιζει ουτε καναλια, ουτε μενου, ουτε τιποτα. Ακομα και οταν παταω το stand by στο χειριστιριο δεν κλεινει. Κοινως δεν κανει τιποτα. Οταν το βγαλω παλι απ τη μπριζα, παλι τα ιδια κανει. Εχω ενημερωσει το next2u το οποιο με γραφει κανονικα. Καθε μερα περνω τηλεφωνο και ολο μου λενε οτι το κοιτανε. Τελικα ή ειναι ασχετοι ή απλα μας γραφουν. Γιατι αν δειτε και σε αλλα μηνυματα, παλι ειχα προβληματα τα οποια λυνονται με ρυθμους χελωνας. Μηπως ο χρηστης που του χαλασε το STB αντιμετωπιζε το ιδιο προβλημα ?

----------


## kanenas3

> Αυτός είναι ένας τρόπος.Αλλά πρέπει να το παρακολουθήσεις για μέρες ίσως και εβδομάδες.Εγώ επί 11 μέρες είχα static ip πριν το IPTV.Μετά άλλαξε.
> Θα το παρακολουθώ και εγώ να δούμε αν και δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει περίπτωση να μας έχουν γυρίσει σε static.


Μπορείς πάντα να ρωτήσεις τον ΟΤΕ για το αν έχεις ή όχι static! 

Επίσης μπορείς να κλείσεις το ρούτερ σου για κάποια λεπτά και να δεις αν αλλάζει ΙΡ. Αν το επαναλάβεις αρκετές φορές και έχεις Dynamic πιστεύω ότι θα φανεί.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Αυτός είναι ένας τρόπος.Αλλά πρέπει να το παρακολουθήσεις για μέρες ίσως και εβδομάδες.Εγώ επί 11 μέρες είχα static ip πριν το IPTV.Μετά άλλαξε.
> Θα το παρακολουθώ και εγώ να δούμε αν και δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει περίπτωση να μας έχουν γυρίσει σε static.


Eγω παλι μπηκα σ αυτο το τρυπακι διοτι ειχα dunamic ip και ξαφνικα  4 μερες τωρα η διευθυνση ειναι η ιδια,επειτα απο πολλα restart και φυσικα παρατηρησα οτι μ αλλαξανε και bras
Μακαρι να παραμεινει,θα ναι ενα επιπλεον κινητρο για το conn-x tv,πιστευω :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: roumanos21r πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Απο την Παρασκευη αντιμετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα. Βρηκα το STB κολλημενο στο 250 και να προσπαθει να bootαρει και το modem κολλημενο (προφανος ειχε πεσει το ρευμα).. αφου τα "ξεκολλησα" και τα δυο με τους γνωστους τροπους (να βγαλω το καλωδιο), το STB κατεβαζει κανονικα τα firmware μεχρι το 500 αλλα μετα, αντι να πεξει, δεν δειχνει τιποτα. Ενω φαινεται να λειτουργει κανονικα (δειχνει την ωρα, μπλε λαμπακι κτλ) δεν εμφανιζει ουτε καναλια, ουτε μενου, ουτε τιποτα. Ακομα και οταν παταω το stand by στο χειριστιριο δεν κλεινει. Κοινως δεν κανει τιποτα. Οταν το βγαλω παλι απ τη μπριζα, παλι τα ιδια κανει. Εχω ενημερωσει το next2u το οποιο με γραφει κανονικα. Καθε μερα περνω τηλεφωνο και ολο μου λενε οτι το κοιτανε. Τελικα ή ειναι ασχετοι ή απλα μας γραφουν. Γιατι αν δειτε και σε αλλα μηνυματα, παλι ειχα προβληματα τα οποια λυνονται με ρυθμους χελωνας. Μηπως ο χρηστης που του χαλασε το STB αντιμετωπιζε το ιδιο προβλημα ?



Ναι φιλε μου κι εγω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα,ολα αναμμενα αλλα εικονα γιοκ...
Το τιμημενο stb tilgin εφταιγε και υστερα απο 10(!!!) μερες οπου μ το αντικαταστησαν,εστρωσε και παλι......
Κριμα γιατι οσο καλο ειναι το ρουτερακι τοσο κουβαδακι ειναι ο αποδικωποιητης..
ΥΓ Τσεκαρετο γιατι επειτα απο διακοπη ρευματος,παιζει και να χει καει το τενεκεδακι tilgin..και δεν θελω να υποθεσω τα γνωστα ειναι δικη σας ευθυνη κτλπ....

----------


## cmak

παρέλαβα παρασκευή, σύνδεσα σήμερα.......Όλα άψογα. Ένα μπράβο στον οΤΕ δε το περίμενα. Προς πληροφορία Ρετζίκι Θεσσαλονίκης δουλέυει ΤΕΛΕΙΑ

----------


## pan.nl

Δε θα έλεγα πως ο αποκωδικοποιητής είναι "κουβαδάκι", τουλάχιστον δε μου έχει δώσει αυτή την εντύπωση. Η ποιότητα της εικόνας ήταν όντως ευχάριστη έκπληξη :One thumb up: , μου θύμισε την καλωδιακή τηλεόραση που είδα στην Ολλανδία.

----------


## off_d

> Ναι φιλε μου κι εγω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα,ολα αναμμενα αλλα εικονα γιοκ...
> Το τιμημενο stb tilgin εφταιγε και υστερα απο 10(!!!) μερες οπου μ το αντικαταστησαν,εστρωσε και παλι......
> Κριμα γιατι οσο καλο ειναι το ρουτερακι τοσο κουβαδακι ειναι ο αποδικωποιητης..
> ΥΓ Τσεκαρετο γιατι επειτα απο διακοπη ρευματος,παιζει και να χει καει το τενεκεδακι tilgin..και δεν θελω να υποθεσω τα γνωστα ειναι δικη σας ευθυνη κτλπ....



Το θεμα ειναι πως να πειστουν οι τεχνικοι!!! Ακομα και τωρα τους πηρα τηλεφωνο τους τα εχωσα, τους ειπα οτι τοσες μερες μου λενε οτι το κοιτανε κτλ κτλ. Και ουσιαστικα μου ειπε οτι αυτος βλεπει οτι το STB μου βλεπει μεσα απο το συστημα οτι λειτουργει κανονικα και οτι προφανος φταιει κατι με τη γραμμη. Μετα μου ελεγε οτι ειναι γενικο προβλημα και βλεπει οτι και αλλοι χρηστες εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα και τσεκαρουν λεει καποιες γραμμες. Ερημη παρασταση παλι οπως ειπα και αλλη φορα. Μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως να τους κανω να δουν οτι φταιει το STB και οτι χρειαζεται αντικατασταση ??? Γιατι τελικα μου ειπαν παλι να περιμενω και οτι μεχρι μεθαυριο θα εχει λυθει το προβλημα... (ενω εγω ξερω οτι παλι τιποτα δεν θα εχει γινει)

----------


## 75costas

> Το θεμα ειναι πως να πειστουν οι τεχνικοι!!! Ακομα και τωρα τους πηρα τηλεφωνο τους τα εχωσα, τους ειπα οτι τοσες μερες μου λενε οτι το κοιτανε κτλ κτλ. Και ουσιαστικα μου ειπε οτι αυτος βλεπει οτι το STB μου βλεπει μεσα απο το συστημα οτι λειτουργει κανονικα και οτι προφανος φταιει κατι με τη γραμμη. Μετα μου ελεγε οτι ειναι γενικο προβλημα και βλεπει οτι και αλλοι χρηστες εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα και τσεκαρουν λεει καποιες γραμμες. Ερημη παρασταση παλι οπως ειπα και αλλη φορα. Μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως να τους κανω να δουν οτι φταιει το STB και οτι χρειαζεται αντικατασταση ??? Γιατι τελικα μου ειπαν παλι να περιμενω και οτι μεχρι μεθαυριο θα εχει λυθει το προβλημα... (ενω εγω ξερω οτι παλι τιποτα δεν θα εχει γινει)


Την Παρασκευή είχα και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι το δικό μου άνοιξε από μόνο του και κολλησε στο boot.
Αλλά με ένα βγάλσιμο από την πρίζα έστρωσε. Bootαρε κανονικά.

----------


## WagItchyef

Από περιέργεια τι σόι bootaρισμα κάνει; Εγώ στην ΟΝ, απλά όταν είναι στην αναμονή, πατάω το κουμπί να ανάψει και συνδέεται. Μόνο όταν το βγάλω από την πρίζα ή του κάνω hard-reset (που είναι το ίδιο) πατώντας ένα κουμπί για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα, bootάρει, διαβάζει την ώρα, και συνδέεται.

----------


## MemphisGr

> Την Παρασκευή είχα και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι το δικό μου άνοιξε από μόνο του και κολλησε στο boot.
> Αλλά με ένα βγάλσιμο από την πρίζα έστρωσε. Bootαρε κανονικά.


Το κακό με την έλειψη διακόπτη είναι πως το βάλε βγάλε μπορεί να δημιουργήσει από μόνο του προβλήματα.
Off_d παίξε λίγο με τα restart.Αν δεν γίνει τίποτα ο μοναδικός τρόπος να διαπιστώσεις αν ευθύνεται το STB για το πρόβλημα είναι να δοκιμάσεις ένα άλλο STB.Βέβαια δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτό μπορεί να είναι εφικτό.

----------


## Georgevtr

Λαθος διαγνωση τελικα η static ip στους χρηστες conn-x t.v.
Μετα απο 3-4 restart αλλαξε και η διευθυνση μου :Crying: 

Η ενχειρηση πετυχε,ο ασθενης απεβιωσε :Razz:

----------


## sunandsky

Καλησπέρα,

με κάλεσαν σήμερα για ενημέρωση για το conn-x tv, επειδή βιαζόμουν δεν άφησα τον υπάλληλο να ολοκληρώσει, απλά ρώτησα μόνο την τιμή...

Τώρα που διαβάζω θετικά σχόλια το σκέφτομαι, έχω 3 ερωτήσεις μόνο να κάνω και όποιος μπορεί μου απαντά...

Επειδή δε σκοπεύω να πληρώνω χρήματα για να βλέπω από το συνδρομητικό τους ταινίες, το απλό videoclub (το δωρεάν) έχει τπτ ταινίες τις προκοπής; Θα ανανεώνονται ή μπα;

Δεύτερον, τηλεόραση lcd κτλ δεν υπάρχει, με μια απλή κλασσική θα δουλέψει ή θα έχω πρόβλημα;

3ον.Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος ποια από τα κανάλια που δίνει έχουν υπότιτλους; Το κανάλι Σινέ+  αξίζει;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Gila1899

> Το κανάλι Σινέ+  αξίζει;


Μόνο αν είσαι φίλος του παλιού ξένου κινηματογράφου.Μην περιμένεις καινούργιες εμπορικές ταινίες.Δεν υπάρχουν ούτε για δείγμα...

----------


## kanenas3

> Λαθος διαγνωση τελικα η static ip στους χρηστες conn-x t.v.
> Μετα απο 3-4 restart αλλαξε και η διευθυνση μου
> 
> Η ενχειρηση πετυχε,ο ασθενης απεβιωσε


Αν θέλεις Static IP απλά βάλε ένα No-IP στο ρούτερ ή και στο PC σου και τελείωσε

----------


## sunandsky

> Μόνο αν είσαι φίλος του παλιού ξένου κινηματογράφου.Μην περιμένεις καινούργιες εμπορικές ταινίες.Δεν υπάρχουν ούτε για δείγμα...


Κατάλαβα,σ'ευχαριστώ. Φαν τρελή του παλιού ξένου κινηματογράφου δεν είμαι, απλά θέλω να βλέπει και καμιά ταινία ΞΕΝΗ/ντοκιμαντέρ της προκοπής (αν έχει) ο πατέρας μου...! 

Περιμένω απαντήσεις και για τις άλλες ερωτήσεις μου.

Aαααα, ναι και το τάβλι ρε παιδιά, με άλλους παίχτες παίζεις ή έχοντας σαν αντίπαλο κάποιο πρόγραμμα;

----------


## mmoukiou

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> με κάλεσαν σήμερα για ενημέρωση για το conn-x tv, επειδή βιαζόμουν δεν άφησα τον υπάλληλο να ολοκληρώσει, απλά ρώτησα μόνο την τιμή...
> 
> Τώρα που διαβάζω θετικά σχόλια το σκέφτομαι, έχω 3 ερωτήσεις μόνο να κάνω και όποιος μπορεί μου απαντά...
> 
> Επειδή δε σκοπεύω να πληρώνω χρήματα για να βλέπω από το συνδρομητικό τους ταινίες, το απλό videoclub (το δωρεάν) έχει τπτ ταινίες τις προκοπής; Θα ανανεώνονται ή μπα;
> 
> Δεύτερον, τηλεόραση lcd κτλ δεν υπάρχει, με μια απλή κλασσική θα δουλέψει ή θα έχω πρόβλημα;
> ...



Λοιπόν, το συνδρομητικό video club (αυτό που δίνει τώρα δωρεάν, κανονικά θα το χρεώνουν 8 ευρώ/μήνα), έχει καμιά 40ριά ταινίες, άντε να έχουν προστεθεί 2-3 τις δυο εβδομάδες που είμαι συνδεμένος και στην πλειοψηφία τους, προσωπικά, δεν νομίζω πως έχουν κάποιο ενδιαφέρον. Υπάρχουν επίσης κάποια ντοκιμαντέρ του National Geographic -κάποια λίγα από αυτά χωρίς υπότιτλους, κάμποσα παιδικά άγνωστα σε μένα (καμία σχέση με disney και κλασικά πράγματα) και σειρές (Mad men, Dresden files και κανα δυο άλλες)

2) Αν έχει είσοδο scart η τηλεόραση μπορείς να δεις κανονικά.

3)Από τα ξένα κανάλια που έχει ελληνικά έχουν μόνο τα δυο Eurosport (περιγραφή, όχι υπότιτλους). Τα ντοκιμαντέρ δυστυχώς δεν έχουν υπότιτλους.

Για το Σινέ+ ισχύει ότι απάντησαν οι άλλοι φίλοι.

Πάντως, αν δεν ενισχύσουν το περιεχόμενο ταινιών και την λίστα καναλιών, αμφιβάλλω αν θα υπάρξει έστω ένας καταναλωτής να το πάρει στην κανονική τιμή που θα ισχύει όταν διατεθεί ευρεως στην αγορά... Ελπίζω να μην μείνουμε με αυτά.

----------


## Torch21

> Πάντως, αν δεν ενισχύσουν το περιεχόμενο ταινιών και την λίστα καναλιών, αμφιβάλλω αν θα υπάρξει έστω ένας καταναλωτής να το πάρει στην κανονική τιμή που θα ισχύει όταν διατεθεί ευρεως στην αγορά... Ελπίζω να μην μείνουμε με αυτά.


Αυτό είναι σίγουρο! Εγώ συνδέθηκα εχθές και μπορώ να πω οτι τα κανάλια και οι ταινίες είναι πολύ λίγα! 
Σιγα μην το αγοράσει κανείς στην κανονική τιμή!

----------


## pan.nl

Εντάξει, εννοείται πως θα εμπλουτιστεί το περιεχόμενο μέχρι τον Ιανουάριο. Δεν είναι τόσο αφελείς εκεί στον ΟΤΕ, ολόκληρη επένδυση έγινε, δε θα πάει χαμένη.  :Wink:

----------


## sunandsky

> Λοιπόν, το συνδρομητικό video club (αυτό που δίνει τώρα δωρεάν, κανονικά θα το χρεώνουν 8 ευρώ/μήνα), έχει καμιά 40ριά ταινίες, άντε να έχουν προστεθεί 2-3 τις δυο εβδομάδες που είμαι συνδεμένος και στην πλειοψηφία τους, προσωπικά, δεν νομίζω πως έχουν κάποιο ενδιαφέρον. Υπάρχουν επίσης κάποια ντοκιμαντέρ του National Geographic -κάποια λίγα από αυτά χωρίς υπότιτλους, κάμποσα παιδικά άγνωστα σε μένα (καμία σχέση με disney και κλασικά πράγματα) και σειρές (Mad men, Dresden files και κανα δυο άλλες)


Κατάλαβα, ελπίζω πως το περιεχόμενο θα εμπλουτιστεί μέχρι το τέλος της δοκιμαστικής εμπορικής φάσης.




> 2) Αν έχει είσοδο scart η τηλεόραση μπορείς να δεις κανονικά.


 :Sad:  Μόνο rca έχει για εικόνα και ήχο. Να φανταστώ πώς με αντάπτορα scart to rca θα δουλεύει σωστά ή υπάρχουν θέματα;




> 3)Από τα ξένα κανάλια που έχει ελληνικά έχουν μόνο τα δυο Eurosport (περιγραφή, όχι υπότιτλους). Τα ντοκιμαντέρ δυστυχώς δεν έχουν υπότιτλους.
> 
> Για το Σινέ+ ισχύει ότι απάντησαν οι άλλοι φίλοι.


Οκ




> Πάντως, αν δεν ενισχύσουν το περιεχόμενο ταινιών και την λίστα καναλιών, αμφιβάλλω αν θα υπάρξει έστω ένας καταναλωτής να το πάρει στην κανονική τιμή που θα ισχύει όταν διατεθεί ευρεως στην αγορά... Ελπίζω να μην μείνουμε με αυτά.


+++++ :One thumb up:  Αλλά δε νομίζω πώς μπορεί να μην μείνουμε με αυτά. Δεν πιστεύω πώς θα το αγοράσει κανείς από το Γενάρη στις τιμές που λένε μόνο με αυτά..... Τώρα αν δεν τους ενδιαφέρει να πουλήσει τι να πω....

Με τα παιχνίδια τι γίνεται; Είναι one to one? Και πώς κάνει κάποιος τις κινήσεις του στο παιχνίδι; Δεν τα δοκίμασε κανείς;  :Sad:

----------


## Tiven

> Μόνο rca έχει για εικόνα και ήχο. Να φανταστώ πώς με αντάπτορα scart to rca θα δουλεύει σωστά ή υπάρχουν θέματα;


Θα δουλεύει μια χαρά  :Smile: .

----------


## Tem

έκανα σήμερα αίτηση για conn-x TV. Σε λίγες μέρες παραλαμβάνω τον εξοπλισμό

----------


## sunandsky

Κι εγώ έκανα την αίτηση, περιμένω εξοπλισμό

----------


## 75costas

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Σήμερα το πρωί παρατήρησα ότι στο SpeedTouch αναβόσβηνε το led του Ethernet. Επάνω στο router είναι στημένα 2 PC και το STB. Κανένα από τα παραπάνω δεν ήταν σε λειτουργία. Επίσης έδειχνε activity και το led του internet. Κοιτώντας από την πίσω μεριά του router αναβόσβηνε το led της θύρας 4 δηλαδή του STB. Όπως προείπα το STB ήταν κλειστό όμως.

Συνέβη σε κανέναν άλλο αυτό και τι μπορεί να σημαίνει; Μήπως κάνουν κάτι από τον ΟΤΕ που έχει σχέση με την TV; Δυστυχώς δε προλάβαινα να ανοίξω το STB για να δω αν έχουν κάποια αλλαγή.

Φιλικά,
Κώστας.

----------


## Stelios GR

Αντε Forthnet δωσε IPTV. Πρωτα η vivodi, μετα η on και τωρα ο ΟΤΕ;  :Whistle:

----------


## smartspiros

Δυστυχώς εγώ από τις 14/10 που έχω παραλάβει τον εξοπλισμό δεν έχω καταφέρει να δω τίποτα.
Έχει κολλήσει ο αγαπητός TILGIN (έχει μουλαρώσει κανονικά και δεν κάνει τίποτα).
Κάθε μέρα παίρνω τηλέφωνο και κάθε μέρα το κοιτάνε.
Τη Δευτέρα αφού τους έστειλα και email με πήρε κάποιος τηλέφωνο και μου είπε ότι θα με πάρει κάποιος άλλος για να κλείσει ραντεβού να αντικαταστήσουν το TILGIN.
Ακόοοοοομα περιμένω.

ΧΑ χα
 Άντε να δούμε πότε θα τον φέρουν......  :Whistle:

----------


## merciful

προσωπικα το εχω 1 βδομαδα σπιτι λογω του οτι ο πατερας μου εργαζεται στον ΟΤΕ .. αρκετα καλο απλα αντιμετωπιζουμε ενα προβλημα μερικες φορες με το αν παιρνει ΙΡ αν κ πιστευω φταιει το καλωδιο το οποιο το συνδεουμε χιχι  :Razz:  
παντως εχει καλο πραμα....!!
και απο οτι με πληροφορει μεσα απο τον ΟΤΕ θα μπουνε παρα πολλα καναλια...  :ROFL:

----------


## Eki_13

με πηραν κ εμενα χτες και μου ειπαν για το connex..ο τυπος μου ειπε οτι θα αποσυνδεθω απο το dslam που ειμαι τωρα και θα μπω σε αλλο που ειναι αποκλειστικα για iptv,,παιζει να συχρονιζω πιο ψηλα απο εκει που συγχρονιζω τωρα?? (καλα μου μιλησε για voip,mini-dslam κλπ)

----------


## uirispsi

Ρε παιδιά μια ερώτηση. Ακούγεται  καλή φάση το  κόλπο αλλά. Το ρουτερ μου τώρα, είναι κοντά στην μπριζα του σπιτιού. Και η τηλεόραση απέχει γύρω στα 18μετρα. Στο πατρικό μου που είχαμε βάλει  ΟΝ, είχα ΒΑΛΕΙ 20μ rg45 και ήταν κομπλέ. Όμως δεν θέλω να ξανακάνω το ίδιο (τώρα μένω σε νοίκι) Καμιά ασύρματη ιδέα παίζει?

@ chosen0ne  

Πάρα πολύ σωστό αυτό που λες αλλά οι καιροί είναι φάση "ο σώσω εαυτό σωθείτο" Και 10 φορές το μηνά να βγεις με την κοπελιά σου=100 ευρω  :Sad:

----------


## gmmour

Χρησιμοποίησε τις πρίζες του ρεύματος...

ΥΓ: Σώσων όχι σώσω (αυτή έπαιζε στα εγκλήματα)

----------


## dimig33

Να ρωτήσω κάτι: ο αποκωδικοποιητής συνδέεται μόνο ενσύρματα με το ρούτερ, οπότε υποχρεωτικά το πισι πρέπει να συνδέεται ασύρματα? Παίζει το αντίστροφο (το πισι ενσύρματα και ο αποκωδικοποιητής ασύρματα)?

ΥΓ. Το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ μπορεί κανείς να το βρει στην αγορά και πόσο κάνει, ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## 75costas

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι: ο αποκωδικοποιητής συνδέεται μόνο ενσύρματα με το ρούτερ, οπότε υποχρεωτικά το πισι πρέπει να συνδέεται ασύρματα? Παίζει το αντίστροφο (το πισι ενσύρματα και ο αποκωδικοποιητής ασύρματα)?
> 
> ΥΓ. Το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ μπορεί κανείς να το βρει στην αγορά και πόσο κάνει, ξέρει κανείς?


Το pc μπορεί να συνδεθεί και ενσύρματα στο router. Έχει 3 θύρες ethernet και 1 για τον αποκωδικοποιητή. Εγώ π.χ. έχω συνδέσει ενσύρματα 2 pc και τον αποκωδικοποιητή επάνω στο router.

Όσον αφορά το αν υπάρχει στην αγορά, δεν υπάρχει. Δίδεται από τον ΟΤΕ για τη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία.

Κώστας.

----------


## kanenas3

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι: ο αποκωδικοποιητής συνδέεται μόνο ενσύρματα με το ρούτερ, οπότε υποχρεωτικά το πισι πρέπει να συνδέεται ασύρματα? Παίζει το αντίστροφο (το πισι ενσύρματα και ο αποκωδικοποιητής ασύρματα)?
> 
> ΥΓ. Το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ μπορεί κανείς να το βρει στην αγορά και πόσο κάνει, ξέρει κανείς?


Το ρούτερ έχεις 4 ethernet οπότε μπορείς άνετα να συνδέσεις τόσο το STB όσο και το PC ενσύρματα. Η ασύρματη σύνδεση του ρούτερ είναι λίγο "δύσκολη" καθώς θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις AP...

Το 780WL μπορείς να το βρεις αλλά είναι σχετικά δύσκολο καθώς πλέον η Thompson πουλάει μόνο σε ISP και όχι λιανική...Το κόστος του είναι περίπου 100 ευρώ στη λιανική.

----------


## cpapas

Με έπεισαν τελικά και αποφάσισα να πάρω μέρος στο πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα του ΟΤΕ για την IP TV πλατφόρμα που λανσάρει. 
 Θα παραλάβω τον (δωρεάν) εξοπλισμό την ερχόμενη Πέμπτη 6 Νοεμβρίου. Στο πάγιό μου προστίθενται 10 ευρώ (μηνιαίως) και δεσμέυομαι για 1 χρόνο. Η εμπορική λειτουργία θα αρχίσει τον Ιανουάριο του 2009 με μηνιαίο κόστος 23 ευρώ.
 Στο δια ταύτα τώρα. Η υπηρεσία περιλαμβάνει 23 τηλεοπτικά κανάλια (κάποια HD απότι μου είπαν) ενώ υπάρχουν και 4 κανάλια pay per view με κόστος ενοικίασης 2 - 5 ευρώ. 

 Περιμένω με αγωνία... :Razz:  

Αν ξέρει κανείς λεπτομέρειες για τον εξοπλισμό ας ενημερώσει

----------


## dimig33

Εννοούσα (αλλά δεν το εξέφρασα σωστά) την περίπτωση που το πισι και η τηλεόραση είναι σε διαφορετικά δωμάτια. Οπότε ή το ένα ή το άλλο πρέπει να συνδεθεί ασύρματα. Τελος πάντων κατάλαβα, ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## mariajoakina

Τα κανάλια του IPTV αν κάποιος δεν έχει τηλεόραση, μπορεί να τα βλέπει στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή του?

----------


## Eki_13

> Τα κανάλια του IPTV αν κάποιος δεν έχει τηλεόραση, μπορεί να τα βλέπει στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή του?


αν εχεισ καρτα tv σιγουρα//

----------


## Spanos

> αν εχεισ καρτα tv σιγουρα//


Aν τα έχεις καταφέρει πές μου και εμένα τι να συνδέσω και πώς

----------


## Sebu

> Aν τα έχεις καταφέρει πές μου και εμένα τι να συνδέσω και πώς


Υποθετω πως συνδεεσαι μεσω scart (τον αποκωδικοποιητη με την τηλεοραση εννοω)

Αρα μπορεις να παρεις ενα ανταπτορα που απο την μια θα ειναι scart και απο την αλλη θα βγαζει κοκκινο-λευκο (καλωδια ηχου) και κιτρινο (καλωδιο βιντεο). Τα κοκκινο λευκο θα πρεπει με ενα αλλο ανταπτορα (RCA σε καρφι) να συνδεσεις στο Line In της καρτας ηχου και το κιτρινο στο Video Input του TV-Tuner υπο την προϋποθεση φυσικα οτι θα εχει αντιστοιχη εισοδο το tv-tuner.

Απαιτει δλδ καποιους ανταπτορες και ειναι λιγο μπακαλε η λυση.

Η αλλη ειναι να εχεις μονιτορ που ειναι και τηλεοραση (πχ Samsung T220HD) που εχει σκαρτ, 2 hdmi κτλ οποτε το συνδεεις απευθειας στο μονιτορ.

----------


## emeliss

Η λύση με το video in στο pc είναι κάκιστη.

Χίλιες φορές ένα μόνιτορ με δύο εισόδους όπως είπε ο sebu, ακόμα και αν δεν έχει ενσωματωμένη tv.

----------


## pan.nl

Αν συνδέσουμε τον αποκωδικοποιητή με HDMI υπάρχει διαφορά στην ποιότητα της εικόνας (εγώ δε μπορώ γιατί η τηλεόραση έχει μόνο είσοδο scart)? Θέλω να πω, αφού είναι στα 4 Mbits η μετάδοση τί διαφορά υπάρχει?

----------


## geomix72

Γεια χαρα και απο μενα σε ολους.Πειστικα κι εγω και παραγγειλα το πακετο.Ο εξοπλισμος απ οτι μου ειπε ο ευγενεστατος υπαλληλος ειναι ασυρματο speedtouch 780 και το tv  box ειιναι tilgin. Παντος  εγω απο τιν ημερα που με ξαναπηρανε τηλεφωνο για επιβεβαιωση δεν ξερω αν ειναι συμπτωση εχω συνεχης αποσυνδεσεις και προσπαθεια ανακτησης IP.Α και κατι τελευταιο ο υπαλληλος μου ειπε οτι υπαρχει στον ΟΤΕ ειδικο τμημα που κανει test στα powerline και θα με ενημερωσουν τηλεφωνικα ποιες μαρκες εργαζονται χωρις προβληα με τον εξοπλισμο που θα μου παραδοσουν!!!! ΕΙΔΩΜΕΝ

----------


## Georgevtr

> Αν συνδέσουμε τον αποκωδικοποιητή με HDMI υπάρχει διαφορά στην ποιότητα της εικόνας (εγώ δε μπορώ γιατί η τηλεόραση έχει μόνο είσοδο scart)? Θέλω να πω, αφού είναι στα 4 Mbits η μετάδοση τί διαφορά υπάρχει?



Mεσω HDMI καλωδιο το εχω συνδεσει και πιστεψε με υπαρχει φοβερη διαφορα απ οταν ειχα το scart..(και στον ηχο) :One thumb up: 
(και ποιος σου ειπε οτι  η μεταδοση ειναι μεχρι  4 και οχι μεχρι 8 Mbps?)

........Auto merged post: roumanos21r πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το θεμα ειναι πως να πειστουν οι τεχνικοι!!! Ακομα και τωρα τους πηρα τηλεφωνο τους τα εχωσα, τους ειπα οτι τοσες μερες μου λενε οτι το κοιτανε κτλ κτλ. Και ουσιαστικα μου ειπε οτι αυτος βλεπει οτι το STB μου βλεπει μεσα απο το συστημα οτι λειτουργει κανονικα και οτι προφανος φταιει κατι με τη γραμμη. Μετα μου ελεγε οτι ειναι γενικο προβλημα και βλεπει οτι και αλλοι χρηστες εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα και τσεκαρουν λεει καποιες γραμμες. Ερημη παρασταση παλι οπως ειπα και αλλη φορα. Μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως να τους κανω να δουν οτι φταιει το STB και οτι χρειαζεται αντικατασταση ??? Γιατι τελικα μου ειπαν παλι να περιμενω και οτι μεχρι μεθαυριο θα εχει λυθει το προβλημα... (ενω εγω ξερω οτι παλι τιποτα δεν θα εχει γινει)


Προφανως θα ειδαν οτι υπαρχει προβλημα στην γραμμη σου και πιστευω οτι θα σ αντικαταστησουν 'πορτα' για να διορθωθει...

----------


## Tiven

> Mεσω HDMI καλωδιο το εχω συνδεσει και πιστεψε με υπαρχει φοβερη διαφορα απ οταν ειχα το scart..(και στον ηχο)


Μάλλον ιδέα σου είναι ή έχεις πολύ σκάρτο σκαρτ  :Wink:

----------


## Georgevtr

> Μάλλον ιδέα σου είναι ή έχεις πολύ σκάρτο σκαρτ


Σιγουρα δεν ειναι η ιδεα μου γιατι το δοκιμασα...φυσικα δεν δοκιμασα αλλο σκαρτ,γιατι δεν ειχα :Razz:  αλλα απ την στιγμη που η τηλεοραση δινει αυτη την δυνατοτητα γιατι οχι?Παντως ειμαι ευχαριστημενος..

----------


## Sebu

Γιατι προφανως δεν νομιζω το σημα που σας δινει ο ΟΤΕ να ειναι full HD (θα χρειαζοταν σημαντικο bandwidth). Εκτος και αν η hdmi εξοδος του αποκωδικοποιητη εχει upscaler οποτε βελτιωνει το σημα.

----------


## Tiven

> Εκτος και αν η hdmi εξοδος του αποκωδικοποιητη εχει upscaler οποτε βελτιωνει το σημα.


Σωστός, ή μπορεί να κάνει και η τηλεόρασή του καλό Internal Upscaling.

----------


## off_d

> Προφανως θα ειδαν οτι υπαρχει προβλημα στην γραμμη σου και πιστευω οτι θα σ αντικαταστησουν 'πορτα' για να διορθωθει...



Μπα, μακαρι να ηταν ετσι. Οπως τα λεγα. Ασχετοι ειναι ολοι εκει μεσα. Φαγαμε τοσες μερες και τελικα πραγματι εχει προβλημα το STB. Γενικα ειναι χαλια το customer care τελικα. Τωρα ειπαν οτι θα δωθει εντολη να σταλει καινουργιο STB αλλα το πως και ποτε θα γινει αυτο, δεν το ξερουν λεει. Οποτε με βλεπω να σφαζομαστε για κανα μηνα ακομη στα τηλεφωνα με το next2u μεχρι τελικα να παρω απαντηση για το πως και ποτε θα ερθει το καινουργιο STB. 

Οπως φαινεται ομως, υπαρχει προβλημα με τα Tilgin. Δεν γινεται να καιγονται τοσο ευκολα σε τοσους ανθρωπους... Κατι πρεπει να κανουν...

----------


## golinari

Εκανα αιτηση την Δευτερα, μου ειπαν να κλεισουμε ραντεβου πότε να ερθει ο courier και λεω οκ για 31/10 16:00-19:00.Μηπως εχει ΔΕΙ κανεις τον courier βρε παιδια;

----------


## Georgevtr

> Εκανα αιτηση την Δευτερα, μου ειπαν να κλεισουμε ραντεβου πότε να ερθει ο courier και λεω οκ για 31/10 16:00-19:00.Μηπως εχει ΔΕΙ κανεις τον courier βρε παιδια;


ΘΑ σου ερθει με τα ελτα..οπως καταλαβενεις...κρατικη υπηρεσια οποτε θα χρειαστεις μια δοση υπομονης παραπανω... :Whistle:

----------


## lewton

Ισχύει ότι δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να δεις πρόγραμμα εκπομπή ημέρας;
Ούτε στο στυλ του On Rec της On Telecoms ούτε σε στυλ video (να το προγραμματίζεις για να γράφει);

........Auto merged post: lewton πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το Set Top Box που δίνει είναι ανώτερο της ΟΝ από όσο καταλαβα από τα specs του....αναμένουμε να δούμε
> το πολυπόθυτο 16:9 με hdmi.


Τελικά είναι ανώτερο ή όχι;

----------


## ermis333

> Ισχύει ότι δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να δεις πρόγραμμα εκπομπή ημέρας;
> Ούτε στο στυλ του On Rec της On Telecoms ούτε σε στυλ video (να το προγραμματίζεις για να γράφει);


Από σα γνωρίζω στο δοκιμαστικό δεν υπάρχει παρόμοια υπηρεσία, αλλά όταν δωθεί εμπορικά θα βάλουν κάτι αντίστοιχο του ON rec.

----------


## lewton

> Από σα γνωρίζω στο δοκιμαστικό δεν υπάρχει παρόμοια υπηρεσία, αλλά όταν δωθεί εμπορικά θα βάλουν κάτι αντίστοιχο του ON rec.


Καλύτερα σαν το On-Rec παρά να πρέπει να το ρυθμίζεις για να γράψει.  :One thumb up:

----------


## alany

> Από σα γνωρίζω στο δοκιμαστικό δεν υπάρχει παρόμοια υπηρεσία, αλλά όταν δωθεί εμπορικά θα βάλουν κάτι αντίστοιχο του ON rec.





> Καλύτερα σαν το On-Rec παρά να πρέπει να το ρυθμίζεις για να γράψει.


Όπως έχουμε πει και παραπάνω ο αποκωδικοποιητής που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει σκληρό δίσκο για εγγραφή άρα η υπηρεσία θα δοθεί από τον server On-Rec.

Σήμερα 03/11/2008 και περίπου 20 ημέρες από την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας μου ήρθε το περιβόητο sms που με ενημερώνει για την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας      conn-xTv . Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό έχει σχέση με το γεγονός ότι τις τελευταίες ημέρες είχα πολλές αποσυνδέσεις και γενικά χάλια internet και tv. Ελπίζω να λύσανε το όποιο πρόβλημα υπήρχε.

----------


## mmoukiou

> ...
> 
> Σήμερα 03/11/2008 και περίπου 20 ημέρες από την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας μου ήρθε το περιβόητο sms που με ενημερώνει για την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας      conn-xTv . Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό έχει σχέση με το γεγονός ότι τις τελευταίες ημέρες είχα πολλές αποσυνδέσεις και γενικά χάλια internet και tv. Ελπίζω να λύσανε το όποιο πρόβλημα υπήρχε.


Και σε μένα σήμερα ήρθε το sms! Μαζί και ο πρώτος λογαριασμός... Πάντως τις τελευταίες ημέρες είχα κι εγώ κανα δυο-τρείς αποσυνδέσεις και τα σπασιματάκια -ειδικά ση Νετ- δεν έχουν σταματήσει.

----------


## geomix72

Γεια σε ολους και απο μενα.Και εμενα ηρθε το μηνυματακι οτι ενεργοποιηθηκε η υπηρεσια.Εξοπλισμος ερχεται την πεμπτη .Και εγω παντως ειχα αποσυνδεσεις οπως και ο alany.Ειδη εχω δηλωση βλαβη στο 121.Για να δουμε!!!

----------


## Georgevtr

> Σήμερα 03/11/2008 και περίπου 20 ημέρες από την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας μου ήρθε το περιβόητο sms που με ενημερώνει για την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας      conn-xTv . Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό έχει σχέση με το γεγονός ότι τις τελευταίες ημέρες είχα πολλές αποσυνδέσεις και γενικά χάλια internet και tv. Ελπίζω να λύσανε το όποιο πρόβλημα υπήρχε.



Ετσι ακριβως ηρθε και σε μενα υστερα απο 20+ μερες χρησης της υπηρεσιας :Razz:  απ μου ειπανε οι συνδρομητες conn-x t.v. θα υπαρχουν σε ξεχωριστο dslam με ειδικες 'πορτες' απ τους χρηστες adsl....
και οντως ειδα αλλαγη στον bras, μεσα απ το interface του ρουτερ..... :One thumb up:

----------


## alany

> Ετσι ακριβως ηρθε και σε μενα υστερα απο 20+ μερες χρησης της υπηρεσιας απ μου ειπανε οι συνδρομητες conn-x t.v. θα υπαρχουν σε ξεχωριστο dslam με ειδικες 'πορτες' απ τους χρηστες adsl....
> και οντως ειδα αλλαγη στον bras, μεσα απ το interface του ρουτερ.....


Την αλλαγή την είδες μετά το sms ή πριν όταν είδες για πρώτη φορά tv;

----------


## tsomis

Απο Δευτερα κι εγω,για να δουμε...........

----------


## 75costas

> Την αλλαγή την είδες μετά το sms ή πριν όταν είδες για πρώτη φορά tv;


Καλημέρα,

εγώ δεν έχω λάβει sms ακόμα αλλά την συγκεκριμένη αλλαγή την έχω προσέξει εδώ και μία εβδομάδα περίπου.
Συγκεκριμένα από εκεί που ήμουν στο bras nym4, τώρα βλέπω στο interface του router bras nym4/1440.
Μάλλον η αλλαγή αφορά το IPTV αλλά δε βλέπω καμία διαφορά στα στατιστικά μου παρά μόνο την ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΗ αύξηση των FEC errors που έχουν φτάσει τον ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ αριθμό των 3,2 ΔΙΣεκατομυρίων με 6 μέρες uptime!!!!! :Worthy:

----------


## tsomis

Εγω βλεπω το Noise Margin να ανεβαινει απο 9 στα 11db Και ταχυτητες τραγικες.
Λιγη ωρα μετα την τηλεφωνικη συμφωνια για IPTV.
Αν συνεχιστει αυτο την κανω απο IPTV πριν καν ενεργοποιηθει......

----------


## pan.nl

> Εγω βλεπω το Noise Margin να ανεβαινει απο 9 στα 11db Και ταχυτητες τραγικες.
> Λιγη ωρα μετα την τηλεφωνικη συμφωνια για IPTV.
> Αν συνεχιστει αυτο την κανω απο IPTV πριν καν ενεργοποιηθει......


Το snr margin στο ανεβάζουν στο 11 και σε βάζουν σε interleaved path. Οι ταχύτητες δεν έχουν να κάνουν με την υπηρεσία IPTV, είναι θέμα DSLam.

----------


## tsomis

Με ftp.ntua.gr 10kb ?????????

----------


## tsomis

Να ρωτησω κατι παιδια?
Τα SAT-PVR με Ethernet υπαρχει περιπτωση
να παιζουν με Conn-x TV?
Η ειναι ασχετο.......???
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## sunandsky

Καλημέρα,

έλαβα σήμερα τον εξοπλισμό.
Δοκίμασα να δω ταινία από το συνδρομητικό video club αλλά δεν δείχνει τους υπότιτλους. 
Στις ρυθμίσεις χρήστη έχω βάλει να δείχνει υποτίτλους. Τι άλλο πρέπει να κάνω;Ευχαριστώ

Άκυρο παιδιά, το βρήκα!!!

----------


## golinari

Λοιπον εχω παραλαβει και εγω τον εξοπλισμο, το συνδεσα κ παιζει μια χαρα.Θελω ομως να ρωτησω καποια πραγματακια για οσους γνωριζουν ή για οσους μπορουν να βοηθησουν λιγο.Η τηλεοραση μου δεν εχει κοντα πριζα τηλεφωνου, η οποια ειναι μονο διπλα στο pc.Εχω το 585 ν7 που χρησιμοποιω ως modem και τωρα που στειλανε το 780 τι μου προτεινετε να κανω?

Δοκιμασα να κρατησω ως modem το 585 και να βαλω το 780 διπλα στην tv και να τα συνδεσω ασυρματα αλλα δεν το καταφερα και επισης δεν γνωριζω αν θα πρεπει να ρυθμισω κ το 585 για IPTV ετσι ωστε λειτουργωντας ως modem το 585 να συνδεεται πρωτα στην υπηρεσια και μετα ασυρματα να περναει και στο 780.

Στην τηλεοραση εχω και ενα dreambox το οποιο με ενα Linksys bridge συνδεεται κανονικα με το 585.Οταν παρελαβα εξοπλισμο για IPTV σκεφτηκα οτι αφου το Linskys συνδεεται με το 585, θα βαλω το 780 διπλα του και θα το συνδεσω στις θυρες 1-3 ωστε να αυνδεθει κ αυτο με το 585 (modem).Ελα ομως που τιποτα δεν εγινε και απο το pc  βλεπω μονο το LInksys και οχι το 780.Το 780 το βλεπω και σαν wlan device απο το 585 και το εκανα προσθηκη μεσω WDS αλλα και παλι δεν συνδεεται βαζοντας στο 780 το ιδιο WPA Encryption Key με το 585.
Μαλλον σας μπερδεψα λιγακι αλλα πιστευω οτι καποιος θα μπορεσει να δωσει καμια λυση

----------


## Tiven

Βάλε το 780 απευθείας, μια χαρά router είναι και αυτό  :One thumb up: 

To 585 v7 μήπως είναι ISDN ? Αν ναι, δώσ' το σε μένα  :Razz:

----------


## Georgevtr

> Λοιπον εχω παραλαβει και εγω τον εξοπλισμο, το συνδεσα κ παιζει μια χαρα.Θελω ομως να ρωτησω καποια πραγματακια για οσους γνωριζουν ή για οσους μπορουν να βοηθησουν λιγο.Η τηλεοραση μου δεν εχει κοντα πριζα τηλεφωνου, η οποια ειναι μονο διπλα στο pc.Εχω το 585 ν7 που χρησιμοποιω ως modem και τωρα που στειλανε το 780 τι μου προτεινετε να κανω?
> 
> Δοκιμασα να κρατησω ως modem το 585 και να βαλω το 780 διπλα στην tv και να τα συνδεσω ασυρματα αλλα δεν το καταφερα και επισης δεν γνωριζω αν θα πρεπει να ρυθμισω κ το 585 για IPTV ετσι ωστε λειτουργωντας ως modem το 585 να συνδεεται πρωτα στην υπηρεσια και μετα ασυρματα να περναει και στο 780.
> 
> Στην τηλεοραση εχω και ενα dreambox το οποιο με ενα Linksys bridge συνδεεται κανονικα με το 585.Οταν παρελαβα εξοπλισμο για IPTV σκεφτηκα οτι αφου το Linskys συνδεεται με το 585, θα βαλω το 780 διπλα του και θα το συνδεσω στις θυρες 1-3 ωστε να αυνδεθει κ αυτο με το 585 (modem).Ελα ομως που τιποτα δεν εγινε και απο το pc  βλεπω μονο το LInksys και οχι το 780.Το 780 το βλεπω και σαν wlan device απο το 585 και το εκανα προσθηκη μεσω WDS αλλα και παλι δεν συνδεεται βαζοντας στο 780 το ιδιο WPA Encryption Key με το 585.
> Μαλλον σας μπερδεψα λιγακι αλλα πιστευω οτι καποιος θα μπορεσει να δωσει καμια λυση


βασικα κι εσυ καπου μπερδευεσαι....σου δινει ο οτε το 780 και συνδεεται *μονο στην θυρα 4*....τραβας ενα καλωδιο μεχτι το stb και ξεμπερδεψες...γιατι να κανεις ολοκλητη διαδικασια? :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: roumanos21r πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Βάλε το 780 απευθείας, μια χαρά router είναι και αυτό 
> 
> To 585 v7 μήπως είναι ISDN ? Αν ναι, δώσ' το σε μένα


Annex A νομιζω ειναι τα 585 v7

----------


## pan.nl

Μεταξύ του Tilgin που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ και του Motorola VIP 1216 που είναι η HOL, ποιό έχει μεγαλύτερες δυνατότητες?

Να αναφέρω επίσης πως μετά από αρκετές ημέρες λειτουργίας δεν έχουν παρατηρηθεί ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. Ποιότητα εικόνας πολύ καλή, αν και μερικά κανάλια, όπως το Extreme Sports έχουν εμφανώς μειωμένη ανάλυση. Μόνο μια φορά έπρεπε να βγάλω τον αποκωδικοποιητή από την πρίζα γιατί είχε κολλήσει. Δεν πιστεύω να τα παίξει με τα συνεχή power on/ff (κλείνω την παροχή όταν δεν βλέπω για λόγους εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας).  :Cool:

----------


## Shadowjump

Διστυχως οντως ανεβαζουν τα dB. Μου το ειπανε και στο 8011135555. Εχασα 2-3Mbit χαρη σ αυτο. Δηλαδη αναγκαστικα θα πρεπει να εχουμε λιγοτερα Mbit για να βλεπουμε??

----------


## Georgevtr

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> εγώ δεν έχω λάβει sms ακόμα αλλά την συγκεκριμένη αλλαγή την έχω προσέξει εδώ και μία εβδομάδα περίπου.
> Συγκεκριμένα από εκεί που ήμουν στο bras nym4, τώρα βλέπω στο interface του router bras nym4/1440.
> Μάλλον η αλλαγή αφορά το IPTV αλλά δε βλέπω καμία διαφορά στα στατιστικά μου παρά μόνο την ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΗ αύξηση των FEC errors που έχουν φτάσει τον ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ αριθμό των 3,2 ΔΙΣεκατομυρίων με 6 μέρες uptime!!!!!


E ναι,σε ολους τους συνδρομητες αυτο εχουν κανει...bras xx-1440 και τα errors στον θεο.. :Thumb down: 

........Auto merged post: roumanos21r πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μεταξύ του Tilgin που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ και του Motorola VIP 1216 που είναι η HOL, ποιό έχει μεγαλύτερες δυνατότητες?
> 
> Να αναφέρω επίσης πως μετά από αρκετές ημέρες λειτουργίας δεν έχουν παρατηρηθεί ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. Ποιότητα εικόνας πολύ καλή, αν και μερικά κανάλια, όπως το Extreme Sports έχουν εμφανώς μειωμένη ανάλυση. Μόνο μια φορά έπρεπε να βγάλω τον αποκωδικοποιητή από την πρίζα γιατί είχε κολλήσει. Δεν πιστεύω να τα παίξει με τα συνεχή power on/ff (κλείνω την παροχή όταν δεν βλέπω για λόγους εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας).


Το μοτορολακι ειναι εργαλειο πολυ καλο...αξειωσημειωτο ο σκληρος δισκος που διαθετει και φυσικα το brand name του...

----------


## kirimis

παντως και γω απο τοτε που ενεργοποιηθηκα στην IPTV, προσεξα πως αλλαξε ο BBRAS μου απο ΕΡΜΟΥ 5 σε ΕΡΜΟΥ 7  και τα FEC Errors μετριουντε σε μυρια...

----------


## Georgevtr

> παντως και γω απο τοτε που ενεργοποιηθηκα στην IPTV, προσεξα πως αλλαξε ο BBRAS μου απο ΕΡΜΟΥ 5 σε ΕΡΜΟΥ 7  και τα FEC Errors μετριουντε σε μυρια...


Καλως ηρθες στο club :Worthy: 
Εαν παλι εχεις ορεξη και θελεις να προκαλεσεις την τυχη σου...παρε ενα τηλ στο τμ. εξυπηρετησης next2u και ρωτησε τους για το που ωφειλονται τα errors... :Razz: 
Eαν λαβεις απαντηση κερναω μπουκαλι στην πυλη αξιου :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## kirimis

> Καλως ηρθες στο club
> Εαν παλι εχεις ορεξη και θελεις να προκαλεσεις την τυχη σου...παρε ενα τηλ στο τμ. εξυπηρετησης next2u και ρωτησε τους για το που ωφειλονται τα errors...
> Eαν λαβεις απαντηση κερναω μπουκαλι στην πυλη αξιου



Κοιτα να δεις.... την εχω... εδω και 2-3 βδομαδες.... Ειδα μια ωρα και απο τοτε το εβαλα στο ντουλαπι. Νταξει... as expected το περιεχομενο ειναι μηδενικο η μαλλον αρκετα αδιαφορο και δεν μου αρεσει η ποιοτητα μεταδοσης. Επισης αμα στην εξυπηρετηση τους πω για FEC errors θα νομιζουν πως τους βριζω...  :ROFL:  Τεσπα, καποια στιγμη θα ξεκινησω να το βλεπω... εχουμε καιρο ως τοτε.

----------


## golinari

> βασικα κι εσυ καπου μπερδευεσαι....σου δινει ο οτε το 780 και συνδεεται *μονο στην θυρα 4*....τραβας ενα καλωδιο μεχτι το stb και ξεμπερδεψες...γιατι να κανεις ολοκλητη διαδικασια?
> 
> ........Auto merged post: roumanos21r πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Annex A νομιζω ειναι τα 585 v7


Φιλε roumanos21r αν ηταν να το βαλω με καλωδιο θα το ειχα βαλει.Απλα θελω να αποφυγω τα πολλα καλωδια μεσα στο σπιτι

----------


## ZhenXlogic

καλησπερα,
Εχω 2 γραμμες απο τον ΟΤΕ η μια ειναι 24αρα και η αλλη 8αρα η 8αρα ειναι full 8αρα το πακετο αυτο με την 8αρα θα τρεχει κανονικα η θα υπαρχουν κοληματα!?

Ευχαρηστω.

----------


## Shadowjump

> καλησπερα,
> Εχω 2 γραμμες απο τον ΟΤΕ η μια ειναι 24αρα και η αλλη 8αρα η 8αρα ειναι full 8αρα το πακετο αυτο με την 8αρα θα τρεχει κανονικα η θα υπαρχουν κοληματα!?
> 
> Ευχαρηστω.


H υπηερσια ειναι διαθεσιμη σε 8 και 24 οποτε δεν θια εχεις κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## tsomis

Το Thomson 780 Που δινει ο ΟΤΕ για IPTV
ρυθμιζει το Noise Margin;
Επισης DMT tool;
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## 75costas

> Το Thomson 780 Που δινει ο ΟΤΕ για IPTV
> ρυθμιζει το Noise Margin;
> Επισης DMT tool;
> Ευχαριστω.


Όχι δε ρυθμίζεται.
Το έκαναν προγενέστερα firmware από αυτό που "φοράει".

----------


## tsomis

...Και που στο καλο ειναι το site του βρε παιδια,μονο καναδεζικο βρισκω.....
Υπαρχουν καπου ποιο παλια Firmware?

----------


## 75costas

> ...Και που στο καλο ειναι το site του βρε παιδια,μονο καναδεζικο βρισκω.....
> Υπαρχουν καπου ποιο παλια Firmware?


Ενημερωτικά απλά, σε περίπτωση που το γυρίσεις σε προηγούμενη version θα χάσει τις ρυθμίσεις της η θύρα 4 για το STB.

Για το που μπορείς να το βρεις δε ξέρω. Ίσως κάποιος φίλος από εδώ μέσα να μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## tsomis

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## 75costas

> Ευχαριστω.


Να'σαι καλά. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω περισσότερο.

Για ρίξε μια ματιά στο νήμα για τα Alcatel modems. Ίσως βρεις κάτι που να σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## kanenas3

> ...Και που στο καλο ειναι το site του βρε παιδια,μονο καναδεζικο βρισκω.....
> Υπαρχουν καπου ποιο παλια Firmware?


Εδώ θα βρεις τα περισσότερα για όλα σχεδόν τα μοντέλα της Thompson

----------


## tsomis

> Να'σαι καλά. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω περισσότερο.
> 
> Για ρίξε μια ματιά στο νήμα για τα Alcatel modems. Ίσως βρεις κάτι που να σε βοηθήσει.



........Auto merged post: tsomis πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εδώ θα βρεις τα περισσότερα για όλα σχεδόν τα μοντέλα της Thompson


Ευχαριστω  :One thumb up:

----------


## Eki_13

με επεισαν κ εμενα σημερα να βαλω..ο τυπος ηταν πολυ ενταξει μπορω να πω..
βλεπω οτι λετε για 12μηνη συμβαση..εμενα μου ειπε οτι και σε 1-2 μηνες αν θελω μπορω να το κοψω απο την στιγμη που ειναι δοκιμαστικο,,

και επισης μου ειπε πως η ταχυτητα θα ειναι στην χειροτερη ι ιδια.και μολις τους ειπα οτι πολλοι αναφερουν πως μειωνετε ι ταχυτητα επεμενε πως οχι..περιμενω τεταρτη εξοπλισμο..για να δουμε...θα τον παρω να τον βρισω η οχι...?

----------


## tripkaos

ηταν να ερθει χτες ο εξοπλισμος αλλα δεν,επισης το sms το εχω παρει απο τις 3 του μηνα.για πειτε κατι που με ενδιαφερει η 4η πορτα του router που λετε ειναι ρυθμισμενη,αμα αλλαξω ip στο ρουτερ θα επηρεαστει η οχι?

----------


## Georgevtr

> ηταν να ερθει χτες ο εξοπλισμος αλλα δεν,επισης το sms το εχω παρει απο τις 3 του μηνα.για πειτε κατι που με ενδιαφερει η 4η πορτα του router που λετε ειναι ρυθμισμενη,αμα αλλαξω ip στο ρουτερ θα επηρεαστει η οχι?



Ναι η 4 θυρα στο 780 ειναι ρυθμισμενη για να 'παιζει' η IPtv  ..

Αν αλλαξεις IP πχ μετα απο επανεκκινηση στο ρουτερ σου,*δεν* χανονται οι ρυθμισεις για την τηλεοραση.

----------


## Saimag

Λοιπόν, 
παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό με μια μέρα καθυστέρηση από τα ΕΛΤΑ. Έκανα την αλλαγή με το παλιό router ( cisco 857w ) και αφού έκανα setup το speedtouch ( easy mode ) ξεκίνησα την σύνδεση με την τηλεόραση.
Δεν αντιμετώπισα κανένα πρόβλημα και με την συνδεσμολογία αλλα και με το setup του IPTV. Στα manual που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ αναφέρονται όλες οι διαδικασίες που πρέπει να κάνει ο πελάτης.
Σχετικά με τον συγχρονισμό είμαι στα ίδια επίπεδα που ήταν και η γραμμή πριν το update στα 12 dB SNR !!! Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 975 / 21.126 
Σε γενικές γραμμές οι ποιότητα του IPTV είναι σε πολύ καλά επίπεδα , αν και πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να δώσει λίγο καλύτερη ποιότητα ο ΟΤΕ όταν θα μεγαλώσει το πακέτο των καναλιών.
Το router έχει παλιό firmware και είναι κλειδωμένη η θήρα 4 . Τα δεδομένα για την TV μεταφέρονται με Bridge .
Δίνω κάποια screen από το menu του router:

http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tv1pi0.jpg

http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tv2np7.jpg

----------


## golinari

> Λοιπόν, 
> παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό με μια μέρα καθυστέρηση από τα ΕΛΤΑ. Έκανα την αλλαγή με το παλιό router ( cisco 857w ) και αφού έκανα setup το speedtouch ( easy mode ) ξεκίνησα την σύνδεση με την τηλεόραση.
> Δεν αντιμετώπισα κανένα πρόβλημα και με την συνδεσμολογία αλλα και με το setup του IPTV. Στα manual που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ αναφέρονται όλες οι διαδικασίες που πρέπει να κάνει ο πελάτης.
> Σχετικά με τον συγχρονισμό είμαι στα ίδια επίπεδα που ήταν και η γραμμή πριν το update στα 12 dB SNR !!! Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 975 / 21.126 
> Σε γενικές γραμμές οι ποιότητα του IPTV είναι σε πολύ καλά επίπεδα , αν και πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να δώσει λίγο καλύτερη ποιότητα ο ΟΤΕ όταν θα μεγαλώσει το πακέτο των καναλιών.
> Το router έχει παλιό firmware και είναι κλειδωμένη η θήρα 4 . Τα δεδομένα για την TV μεταφέρονται με Bridge .
> Δίνω κάποια screen από το menu του router:
> 
> http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tv1pi0.jpg
> ...


Αυτο με το bridge με ενδιαφερει και μενα.Εχεις δοκιμασει να συνδεσεις bridge στην eth4 και να το στειλεις ασυρματα σε αλλο access ponit το οποιο συνδεεται με το STB?
Εγω συνδεσα την eth4 του modem780 ενσυρματα στο 585 router στην eth1 και απο την eth3 στο STB και παιζει μια χαρα.Αρα λογικα θα παιζει κ με bridge.Οποιος φιλος το εχει δοκιμασει ας μας πει αν δουλευει ή οχι

----------


## Eki_13

> Αυτο με το bridge με ενδιαφερει και μενα.Εχεις δοκιμασει να συνδεσεις bridge στην eth4 και να το στειλεις ασυρματα σε αλλο access ponit το οποιο συνδεεται με το STB?
> Εγω συνδεσα την eth4 του modem780 ενσυρματα στο 585 router στην eth1 και απο την eth3 στο STB και παιζει μια χαρα.Αρα λογικα θα παιζει κ με bridge.Οποιος φιλος το εχει δοκιμασει ας μας πει αν δουλευει ή οχι


απαντηστε μου σε αυτο που ρωτησα σας παρακαλω.υπαρχει 12μηνη δεσμευση?γιατι εμενα μου ειπαν οτι μπορω να το κοψω οποτε θελω.

----------


## ariadgr

> απαντηστε μου σε αυτο που ρωτησα σας παρακαλω.υπαρχει 12μηνη δεσμευση?γιατι εμενα μου ειπαν οτι μπορω να το κοψω οποτε θελω.


Είναι σαφές ότι υπάρχει 12μηνη δέσμευση από το πρώτο μήνυμα αυτού του θέματος.

----------


## lewton

Κάτω κάτω:

----------


## Georgevtr

> απαντηστε μου σε αυτο που ρωτησα σας παρακαλω.υπαρχει 12μηνη δεσμευση?γιατι εμενα μου ειπαν οτι μπορω να το κοψω οποτε θελω.



Η *μονη* περιπτωση,ωστε να διακοπει η υπηρεσια και να μην χρεωνεσαι ειναι η *μή λειτουργια της IPtv που θα ωφειλεται σε αδυναμια υποστηριξης,απο το δικτυο του ΟΤΕ*

----------


## tripkaos

> Ναι η 4 θυρα στο 780 ειναι ρυθμισμενη για να 'παιζει' η IPtv  ..
> 
> Αν αλλαξεις IP πχ μετα απο επανεκκινηση στο ρουτερ σου,*δεν* χανονται οι ρυθμισεις για την τηλεοραση.


thank you  :Smile: 
τελικα παρελαβα χτες τον εξοπλισμό και ολα παιζουν ικανοποιητικά.
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.571 / 12.074.579 μεχρι στιγμης...

----------


## dpa2006

καλησπερα,θα μου επιτρεψετε μερικες λιγο ασχετες ερωτησεις:
ο εξοπλισμος ειναι δωρεαν οσο διαρκει η δοκιμαστικη περιοδος μονο?επισης εκτος απο το ST 780 και το εν λογω STB παρεχεται εξοπλισμος καποιας αλλης εταιριας?
ευχαριστω εκ΄των προτερων.

----------


## tsomis

Απ'οτι ξερω ο εξοπλισμος σου μενει.
Οσο για STB δεν ξερω αλλα δεν νομιζω.

----------


## Eki_13

> Η *μονη* περιπτωση,ωστε να διακοπει η υπηρεσια και να μην χρεωνεσαι ειναι η *μή λειτουργια της IPtv που θα ωφειλεται σε αδυναμια υποστηριξης,απο το δικτυο του ΟΤΕ*


καλα την δευτερα θα τους παρω κ θα τους χ...ω...
τον ρωτησα 5-6 φορες αφτο το πραγμα..μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει δεσμευση απο την στιγμη που ειναι δοκιμαστικο..και οτι αν αποφασισω να το διακοψω απλα επιστρεφω τον εξοπλισμο ενω αν το κρατησω 12 μηνες  ,τοτε ο εξοπλισμος μου ανηκει..
μαλιστα οταν μου ειπε αν θα κανς την αιτηση,του απαντησα ναι αλλα με την πρυποθεση οτι θα μπορω να διακοψω οποτε θελω,,,μπορεις μου κανει..και σε 1-2 μηνες δηλαδη του λεω μπορω να το κοψω?και μου απαντησε ΝΑΙ..
γτ να πει ψεματα?

----------


## Torch21

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Γιατί ξαφνικά δε μπορώ να δω κανένα κανάλι πλήν του promo channel? Εχει συμβεί σε κανέναν? Εκανα ρεστάρτ και το ρούτερ και το tilgin. Θέλει ο father μου να δει γορίλες στο discovery Και δε μπορεί!  :Smile: 
Να πάρω τους φίλτατους τεχνικούς ή υπάρχει κάποια άλλη λύση.

----------


## Georgevtr

> καλα την δευτερα θα τους παρω κ θα τους χ...ω...
> τον ρωτησα 5-6 φορες αφτο το πραγμα..μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει δεσμευση απο την στιγμη που ειναι δοκιμαστικο..και οτι αν αποφασισω να το διακοψω απλα επιστρεφω τον εξοπλισμο ενω αν το κρατησω 12 μηνες  ,τοτε ο εξοπλισμος μου ανηκει..
> μαλιστα οταν μου ειπε αν θα κανς την αιτηση,του απαντησα ναι αλλα με την πρυποθεση οτι θα μπορω να διακοψω οποτε θελω,,,μπορεις μου κανει..και σε 1-2 μηνες δηλαδη του λεω μπορω να το κοψω?και μου απαντησε ΝΑΙ..
> γτ να πει ψεματα?



Περα απο την απαντηση που σου εδωσα,νομιζω οτι και *οι οροι που υπεγραψες* ηταν σαφεις...
Δεν μπορω να κανω εικασιες γιατι σου απαντησε ο υπαλληλος Η τι ακριβως ειπωθηκε...

........Auto merged post: roumanos21r πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Γιατί ξαφνικά δε μπορώ να δω κανένα κανάλι πλήν του promo channel? Εχει συμβεί σε κανέναν? Εκανα ρεστάρτ και το ρούτερ και το tilgin. Θέλει ο father μου να δει γορίλες στο discovery Και δε μπορεί! 
> Να πάρω τους φίλτατους τεχνικούς ή υπάρχει κάποια άλλη λύση.


Εγω παλι σημερα,υστερα απο αντικατασταση του εξοπλισμου(router+STB)βλεπω μονο ταινιες απ το συνδρομητικο video club και παιζω παιχνιδια ΑΛΛΑ χωρις ηχο... :Boxing:  οποτε καταλαβενεις οτι δεν εισαι μονος :Razz:

----------


## mac_user

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Γιατί ξαφνικά δε μπορώ να δω κανένα κανάλι πλήν του promo channel? Εχει συμβεί σε κανέναν? Εκανα ρεστάρτ και το ρούτερ και το tilgin. Θέλει ο father μου να δει γορίλες στο discovery Και δε μπορεί! 
> Να πάρω τους φίλτατους τεχνικούς ή υπάρχει κάποια άλλη λύση.


Βγάλε το δέκτη από τη μπρίζα και μετά ξαναβάλτον, θα πρέπει να φτιάξουν τα κανάλια μετά.

----------


## Saimag

Το STB όλο κολλάει. Δε ξέρω άμα είναι θέμα hardware η software , αλλα άμα δε το λύσουν άμεσα το πρόβλημα βλέπω να έρχεται η courier και να παίρνει τον εξοπλισμό !!!

----------


## 75costas

Καλημέρα,

η αλήθεια είναι ότι μέσα στο σαββατοκύριακο το STB παρουσίασε κάποιες δυσλειτουργίες.
Χρειάστηκε να το βγάλω από το ρεύμα και το Σαββάτο το μεσημέρι και την Κυριακή το μεσημέρι για να λειτουργήσει κανονικά στη συνέχεια.

Και βασικά άρχισα να υποψιάζομαι αν αυτός είναι ο λόγος για τα σπασιματάκια που έχω μερικές φορές σε κρατικά κυριώς κανάλια.

----------


## fanhs76

Χθες το βραδυ συνδεθηκα και γω πρωτη φορα.Δυστυχως προς το παρων εχω 14αρα tv.
  Η εικονα ηταν καλη, λιγο καλυτερη απο την αναλογικη tv.
Σημερα ομως κανει σπασιματακια καθε 20 περιπου secs σε πολλα καναλια αν οχι σε ολα.
1.Ξερετε ποτε θα μπουν τα ιδωτικα μεσα?
2.Ποτε θα μπορουμε να βλεπουμε εκπομπες προηγουμενων ημερων?

----------


## MemphisGr

Όντως το Σαββατοκύριακο υπήρχαν διάφορες δυσλειτουργίες.Δεν έπαιζαν μερικές φορές τα κανάλια παρά μόνο το Promo και υπήρχαν γενικά πολλά κολήματα και στα κανάλια και στο VOD.Φαίνεται να έστρωσαν τώρα.

Ένα θέμα τεχνικής φύσεως, έψαξα στο forum αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάτι.Πώς να ρυθμίσω το 780 σε ETSI mode στο Annex B(Αν δεν κάνω λάθος μόνο σε Annex B υποστηρίζεται)?Μερικές φορές που χάνω τον συγχρονισμό συγχρονίζει σε ETSI το 780 και δεν έχω κανένα λάθος.

Και μερικές πληροφορίες της τελευταίας στιγμής: 
Θα προστεθεί ένα αθλητικό κανάλι Conn-X Sport, περιέχομενο άγνωστο.
Στις σειρές θα προστεθούν Prison Break και Greys Anatomy, επεισόδια, κύκλοι άγνωστοι.
Θα προστεθούν μεγάλα ιδιωτικά κανάλια, άγνωστο ποια από αυτά.
Θα μειωθούν οι τιμές ADSL στις μεγάλες ταχύτητες.Ενδεικτικά τα 8 θα κατέβουν στα 22€ τελική.Πιθανότατα θα αναδιαμορφωθούν όλες οι τελικές τιμές λόγω των μικρών διαφορών.

Φυσικά όλα αυτά προβλέπονται.Το αν θα γίνουν ή όχι θα φανεί στην πράξη  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

Συγκρίνοντας τις εμπειρίες των χρηστών στα thread για το πιλοτικό IPTV του ΟΤΕ και της HOL, βλέπω ότι η HOL έχει μια πολύ πιο αξιόπιστη υπηρεσία.
Μήπως στον ΟΤΕ το TV-Box είναι ο αδύναμος κρίκος;  :Thinking:

----------


## MemphisGr

Όντως αυτό το Tilgin ταλαιπωρεί, με τη HOL να έχει πολύ καλύτερο εξοπλισμό και καλύτερο περιεχόμενο.Όλα τα μεγάλα ελληνικά κανάλια, μουσικό το MAD και φυσικά HD περιέχομενο, κάτι πρωτοπορο για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα.

Αναμένουμε  :Smile:

----------


## mmoukiou

To HDTV είναι πρωτοπορεία για όποιον το ξεκινήσει, αλλά στο άμεσο μέλλον μάλλον όλοι θα το προσφέρουν. Άλλωστε και το Tilgin έχει έξοδο HDMI, προφανώς έχει δυνατότητα HD μετάδοσης. Αν κάνω λάθος, καθώς δεν είμαι και γνώστης, ας με διορθώσει κάποιος. Αν αυτό που λέω είναι σωστό, θα βάλει και ο ΟΤΕ στο μέλλον HD. Και πιστεύω πως δεν θα αργήσει πολύ, σε περίπτωση που άλλοι ανταγωνιστές, όπως η ΗΟL ξεκινήσουν να το προσφέρουν πρώτοι.

----------


## 75costas

Βασικά και μόνο το όνομα Tilgin μου προκαλεί κάποιες επιφυλάξεις για την ποιότητα του STB δεδομένου ότι και το Vood που είχα σα συνδρομητής της Vivodi αυτή το κατασκεύαζε. Και μόνο αξιόπιστο δε μπορώ να το χαρακτηρίσω εφόσον το άλλαξα 2 φορές.

Κώστας.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Συγκρίνοντας τις εμπειρίες των χρηστών στα thread για το πιλοτικό IPTV του ΟΤΕ και της HOL, βλέπω ότι η HOL έχει μια πολύ πιο αξιόπιστη υπηρεσία.
> Μήπως στον ΟΤΕ το TV-Box είναι ο αδύναμος κρίκος;


Το δικτυο? :Thinking: 
Αλλωστε δεν χρειαζεται καποιος να εχει ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις ωστε να καταλαβει οτι το tilgin ειναι *τενεκεδακι*.....
Για την HOL δεν εχω αποψη και δεν πιστευω τιποτα εαν δεν δοκιμασω την υπηρεσια!

Υ.Γ. Παντως τα fec-hec-crc errors,πολλαπλασιαζονται συνεχως....... :Dwarf:

----------


## 75costas

Να σας ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παιδια;
Θεωρητικά είμαστε κάτι σαν beta testers, έτσι;

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να τους παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο και να τους λέμε για αυτά τα προβλήματα; Το έχει κάνει κανείς μέχρι τώρα;

Εγώ σκέφτομαι να τους πάρω αλλά από την άλλη φοβάμαι ότι θα πουν ότι φταίει η γραμμή μου και θα μου αλλάξουν κανά προφίλ και θα τρέχω μετα..

Μπορείς να τους πείσεις ότι δε φταίει η γραμμή γιατί όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά αλλά ο εξοπλισμός ή έστω κατι στο δίκτυό τους;

----------


## maik

> Να σας ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παιδια;
> Θεωρητικά είμαστε κάτι σαν beta testers, έτσι;
> 
> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να τους παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο και να τους λέμε για αυτά τα προβλήματα; Το έχει κάνει κανείς μέχρι τώρα;
> 
> Εγώ σκέφτομαι να τους πάρω αλλά από την άλλη φοβάμαι ότι θα πουν ότι φταίει η γραμμή μου και θα μου αλλάξουν κανά προφίλ και θα τρέχω μετα..
> 
> Μπορείς να τους πείσεις ότι δε φταίει η γραμμή γιατί όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά αλλά ο εξοπλισμός ή έστω κατι στο δίκτυό τους;


Αν τους παρεις με καλη διαθεση ,και κυριως αν ξερεις τι ζητας πιστυεω οτι θα βοηθησει.

----------


## 75costas

> Αν τους παρεις με καλη διαθεση ,και κυριως αν ξερεις τι ζητας πιστυεω οτι θα βοηθησει.


Δε θέλω να τους ζητήσω τίποτα.

Απλά να τους ενημερώσω για τα σπασιματάκια της εικόνας μήπως είναι κάτι που μπορούν να διορθώσουν μέχρι την επίσημη κυκλοφορία του Conn-x TV. Προσωπικά, αν και μερικές φορές είναι κάπως έντονα, δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα.

Αν είναι θέμα του STB μήπως διορθώνεται με κάποιο firmware upgrade.

----------


## lewton

Φυσικά και πρέπει να τους ενημερώνεις.

----------


## tsomis

Γεια σας.
Πρωτη μου φορα με Speedtouch......
Το Linksys στα 15.500 περιπου το Speedtouch 14.200.
To Speedtouch πολυ ποιο αργο interface...
Ερωτησεις:Το Firewall  το εχουμε disabled στο 780WL?
Αν οχι τι κανουμε?
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να συνδεσω το 780 πανω στο Linksys Bridged?(οχι το αναποδο)
Ευχαριστω προς το παρον.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Να σας ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παιδια;
> Θεωρητικά είμαστε κάτι σαν beta testers, έτσι;
> 
> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να τους παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο και να τους λέμε για αυτά τα προβλήματα; Το έχει κάνει κανείς μέχρι τώρα;
> 
> Εγώ σκέφτομαι να τους πάρω αλλά από την άλλη φοβάμαι ότι θα πουν ότι φταίει η γραμμή μου και θα μου αλλάξουν κανά προφίλ και θα τρέχω μετα..
> 
> Μπορείς να τους πείσεις ότι δε φταίει η γραμμή γιατί όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά αλλά ο εξοπλισμός ή έστω κατι στο δίκτυό τους;



εδω και 2 εβδομαδες εχω *καθημερινη επικοινωνια με το next2u* και δεν ειμαι ο μονος..(απ οτι μου λενε)

*Υ.Γ. Σημερα εμαθα οτι με το νεο ετος θα αντικαταστησουν το STB που δινουν τωρα,με STB(παλι μαρκας tilgin) αλλα θα εχει σκληρο δισκο και δυνατοτητα HD 1080...*

----------


## MemphisGr

> εδω και 2 εβδομαδες εχω *καθημερινη επικοινωνια με το next2u* και δεν ειμαι ο μονος..(απ οτι μου λενε)
> 
> *Υ.Γ. Σημερα εμαθα οτι με το νεο ετος θα αντικαταστησουν το STB που δινουν τωρα,με STB(παλι μαρκας tilgin) αλλα θα εχει σκληρο δισκο και δυνατοτητα HD 1080...*


1080i υποστηρίζει και το 001, απλά το αναφέρω.Σε τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά δεν υστερεί το 001 εκτός βέβαια από την έλειψη σκληρού δίσκου, χωρίς να αποτελεί τροχοπέδη για PVR υπηρεσία.
Το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να είναι η ποιότητα και η αξιοπιστία του.

----------


## aragorn

Στην περίπτωσή μου πάντως το STB αρνείται να πάρει ΙΡ.
Εδώ και ένα μήνα...

----------


## fanhs76

Και εγω συνεχιζω να εχω κολληματακια καθε λιγα secs.Οταν εβαλα να δω ταινια απο το συνδρομητικο
videoclub τα κολληματα ηταν ελαχιστα.Το ιδιο και στο καναλι promo.
Αρα δε φταιει η γραμμη μου.Εχω 24αρα που κλειδωνει στα 8.
Δε νομιζω να φταιει ουτε το tilgin.
Ο οτε δινει διαφορετικη ταχυτητα σε καθε καναλι,η παιζει
ρολο ποσοι το παρακολουθουν
και μειωνεται η ταχυτητα.
(Τα λεω απλα γιατι δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να το πω).

Επισης καθε λιγα λεπτα πεφτει αποτομα η ενταση του ηχου και ανεβαινει παλι σταδιακα.

----------


## Eki_13

απο σημερα συνδεθηκα κι εγω..να ρωτησω..εμενα ο υπαλληλος μου ειχε πει οτι οι ταινιες ειναι με 5.1 ηχο..μερικες που δοκιμασα ειναι απλο στερεο..θελει καποια ρυθμιση??επισης πως φτιαχνω την αναλυση??δν μπορω να το βρω..μονο για 16.9 ειχε επιλογη..βασικα θελω να κανει pan n scan στα 4.3

----------


## fanhs76

Καλωςορισες. Εμενα εχει στις ρυθμισειις 4:3 kai 16:9.
Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι λες.Πατας οκ στην επιλογη να σου ανοιξει το μενου να διαλεξεις αναλυση?
Η εικονα σου στα καναλια κανει σπασιματα?

----------


## Eki_13

> Καλωςορισες. Εμενα εχει στις ρυθμισειις 4:3 kai 16:9.
> Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι λες.Πατας οκ στην επιλογη να σου ανοιξει το μενου να διαλεξεις αναλυση?
> Η εικονα σου στα καναλια κανει σπασιματα?


απο το λιγο π ειδα δν κανει..
εννοω να επιλεξω αναλυση..πχ 1280*720!
και να κανει pan scan τα 4.3 ωστε να πιανει ολη την οθονη παρολο που θα χανεται πληροφορια

----------


## cpapas

Να πω κι εγώ τις εντυπώσεις μου σαν νέος χρήστης OTE IPTV.
       Πρώτα απόλα μου κακοφάνηκε που έπρεπε να αντικαταστήσω το ZYXEL με τον τενεκέ.
    Πάνε οι ρυθμίσεις σε NAT και FIREWALL (μια βοήθεια πώς αυτό το πράμα κάνει forward πόρτες) αλλά το βασικό ... εκεί που συγχρόνιζε στα 17 τώρα μετά βίας πιάνει τα 13 Mbps. 

  Στή διάρκεια τις λειτουργίας παρατήρησα αποσύνδεση (λόγω PPP και όχι πτώση γραμμής) ενώ το IPTV ήταν up συνεχώς. Σπασίματα στην εικόνα ΔΕΝ έχω σε καμμιά περίπτωση, απλά παρατήρησα κάποιο χάσιμο σε frames στα ζωντανά κανάλια που μάλλον έχει να κάνει με τη μετατροπή μέσα στον ΟΤΕ.
  Το STB έιναι ψιλομούφα , ήδη μου κάνει νερά όταν επιστρέφω από μενού, και συγκεκριμένα νομίζω ότι είναι πρόβλημα τροφοδοσίας.
  Οσο για το περιεχόμενο είναι αστείο για 10 ευρώ το μήνα, αλλά είμαστε σε δοκιμαστική περίοδο μην το ξεχνάμε. Αν πάντως στην εμπορική του διάθεση δεν εμπλουτίσει το περιεχόμενο, το όλο project πάει άπατο.

----------


## koslyr

Στην περίπτωση της υπηρεσίας Fast internet το PVC 8/35 είναι ένα PPPoX Session ενώ το 8/36 για το IPTV είναι IPoE.
Γvωρίζει κανείς για ποιο λόγο χρησιμοποιείται το IPoE και όχι το PPPoX για την υπηρεσία του IPTV για την διαδικασία του authetication και της απόδοσης της IP Address;

----------


## karavagos

Γιατί το PPPoX προϋποθέτει την χρήση PPP σε κάποιον router για τερματισμό των συνδρομητών, κάτι που προσθέτει στον φόρτο της cpu. Επίσης δεν υπάρχει λόγος να προσθέτεις ένα ακόμα layer (το PPP) στην όλη L2 διαδρομή, ιδίως όταν μπορεί να θέλεις να ελέγξεις τον IP header κάπου ενδιάμεσα.

Για την ακρίβεια, το IPoE χρησιμοποιείται απλά για την πρόσβαση. Authentication και απόδοση IP γίνονται μέσω DHCP και/ή radius, όπως θα μπορούσε να γίνεται και με το PPPoX.

----------


## gmail67

Εγώ μόλις τώρα το πήρα χαμπάρι και φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον...
Πρέπει να έχει ήδη κάποιος ενεργοποιημένη την 8-άρα για να τον καλέσουν για ενημέρωση και πιθανή αίτηση ή μπορούν να γίνουν και τα 2 την ίδια στιγμή ?
Στις υπόλοιπες περιοχές πότε θα εφαρμοστεί ?
Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα για Χανιά ?

----------


## Georgevtr

> Εγώ μόλις τώρα το πήρα χαμπάρι και φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον...
> Πρέπει να έχει ήδη κάποιος ενεργοποιημένη την 8-άρα για να τον καλέσουν για ενημέρωση και πιθανή αίτηση ή μπορούν να γίνουν και τα 2 την ίδια στιγμή ?
> Στις υπόλοιπες περιοχές πότε θα εφαρμοστεί ?
> Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα για Χανιά ?


Εσυ το πηρες χαμπαρι,αλλα δεν διαβασες το θεμα γι αυτο μαλλον δεν το πηρες χαμπαρι... :Hammered: 

*τις εξής περιοχές: Αττική, Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα, Λάρισα και Ηράκλειο Κρήτης. Η δοκιμαστική διάθεση αναμένεται να διαρκέσει περίπου 3 μήνες και εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο της στρατηγικής του για διεύρυνση των προσφερόμενων ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών.*

----------


## Eki_13

> Εσυ το πηρες χαμπαρι,αλλα δεν διαβασες το θεμα γι αυτο μαλλον δεν το πηρες χαμπαρι...
> 
> *τις εξής περιοχές: Αττική, Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα, Λάρισα και Ηράκλειο Κρήτης. Η δοκιμαστική διάθεση αναμένεται να διαρκέσει περίπου 3 μήνες και εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο της στρατηγικής του για διεύρυνση των προσφερόμενων ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών.*


εχει καμια ταινια 5.1 ηχο>>???

----------


## mmoukiou

Κοντά ένα μήνα από την "πρεμιέρα" μου στο conn-x tv. Ενώ αρχικά ο συγχρονισμός μου είχε ανέβει στα 19.300/1.020, εδώ και δέκα μέρες έχει πέσει στα πρότερα επίπεδα (17,200/950 περίπου...). Τα σπασίματα σε κάποια κανάλια επιμένουν και γίνονται και εντονότερα μπορώ να πω. Και ενώ αρχικά είχα πολλά σπασίματα στην ΝΕΤ, τώρα τα χειρότερα παρουσιάζονται στα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ.

........Auto merged post: mmoukiou πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> εχει καμια ταινια 5.1 ηχο>>???



Μπααα...

----------


## 75costas

> Κοντά ένα μήνα από την "πρεμιέρα" μου στο conn-x tv. Ενώ αρχικά ο συγχρονισμός μου είχε ανέβει στα 19.300/1.020, εδώ και δέκα μέρες έχει πέσει στα πρότερα επίπεδα (17,200/950 περίπου...). Τα σπασίματα σε κάποια κανάλια επιμένουν και γίνονται και εντονότερα μπορώ να πω. Και ενώ αρχικά είχα πολλά σπασίματα στην ΝΕΤ, τώρα τα χειρότερα παρουσιάζονται στα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ.


Ακριβώς τα ίδια και σε μένα.
Μόνο που συνεχίζω να συγχρονίζω στην ταχύτητα που συγχρόνιζα από την πρώτη στιγμή.

----------


## Georgevtr

Ερωτηση....Εχει καποιος ταινια στο video club,της υπηρεσιας,  με ετος παραγωγης 97-98 και επειτα? :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## mac_user

> Ερωτηση....Εχει καποιος ταινια στο video club,της υπηρεσιας,  με ετος παραγωγης 97-98 και επειτα?


Πολλές! :One thumb up:

----------


## Georgevtr

> Πολλές!



Εισαι σιγουρος?Η' λογω τις δυσλειτουργιας μου δεν βλεπω τιποτα εγω...?

----------


## mmoukiou

...Και ο κατήφορος του συγχρονισμού καλά κρατεί... Με το ζόρι πιάνει 16.500 downstraem. Ελπίζω να μην αρχίσω να τραβάω τα μαλλιά μου σύντομα...

----------


## gate_13_1966

Σας κατεβαζουν το συχρονισμο για να ειναι πιο σταθερη η γραμμη και να μην υπαρχουν αποσυνδεσεις ωστε να παιζει με επιτυχια και χωρις διακοπες το iptv

----------


## Eki_13

παρολο που συγχρονιζει οπως πριν(8700),εχω χασει αρκετη απο την ταχυτητα που κατεβαζα πριν.πχ απο 900-1000 εχω πεσει στα 600..και αυτα τα 600 δεν ειναι σταθερα..μπορει να παει και 60 κ 100 κ200 πχ..ενω πριν ηταν σταθερο..μιλαω για κατεβασμα απο rapidshare οποτε δν τιθεται το θεμα να εχω περιορισμο το κατεβασμα..τον αποκοδικοποιητη τον εχω αποσυνδεσει τελειως..

----------


## fanhs76

Εμενα μου εριξαν το upload στο μισο.Δεν θα με πειραζε αν αυτη ηταν η λυση για να
μην κανει σπασιματα η iptv.
Το θεμα ειναι πως καμια βελτιωση δεν ειδα.
Με πηραν μονοι τους τηλ. και τους το πα.
Ελπιζω να το φτιαξουν.

Uptime:	0 days, 3:43:45
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	380 / 8.190
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	8,21 / 6,17
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 17,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	21,0 / 39,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	25,5 / 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	9.355 / 107.016
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	342 / 161
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	3.818 / 151

----------


## maik

> Εμενα μου εριξαν το upload στο μισο.


Ειναι φυσιολογικο γιατι στο πακετο με τα 8mb εχουμε 512 upload, ενω στα 24 εχουμε 1024.

----------


## fanhs76

> Ειναι φυσιολογικο γιατι στο πακετο με τα 8mb εχουμε 512 upload, ενω στα 24 εχουμε 1024.


Ναι αλλα εγω εχω 24αρα και μεχρι στιγμης ειχα upload γυρω στο 800.
Με πηγαν στο 8 χωρις να μου το πουν και θα πληρωνω και για 24?

----------


## maik

> Ναι αλλα εγω εχω 24αρα και μεχρι στιγμης ειχα upload γυρω στο 800.
> Με πηγαν στο 8 χωρις να μου το πουν και θα πληρωνω και για 24?


Ισως το πηγαν δοκιμαστικα για να μην εχει αποσυνδεσεις. Σε καθε περιπτωση δεν πρεπει να πληρωνεις για 24. Παρε στο 134 και ζητα να σου αλαξουν πακετο.

----------


## MemphisGr

> Εμενα μου εριξαν το upload στο μισο.Δεν θα με πειραζε αν αυτη ηταν η λυση για να
> μην κανει σπασιματα η iptv.
> Το θεμα ειναι πως καμια βελτιωση δεν ειδα.
> Με πηραν μονοι τους τηλ. και τους το πα.
> Ελπιζω να το φτιαξουν.
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 3:43:45
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	380 / 8.190
> ...


Maik με 39,5dB attenuation στα πόσα συγχρόνιζες στα 24?

----------


## fanhs76

Παλι 8200 περιπου κλειδωνε.Απλα ειχα διπλασιο upload.Eτσι ημουν σιγουρος
οτι ειχα 24αρα και δεν με ξεχασαν στην 8αρα που ειχα πριν λιγους μηνες.

----------


## cpapas

Σήμερα το πρωί πριν φύγω για δουλεια είδα σβηστό το δέκτη (Tilgin) και ψάχνοντάς το λίγο κατάλαβα ότι τίναξε τα πέταλα. Το είχα ανφέρει πιό πάνω ότι κάνει περίεργα νερά ειδικά σε αλλαγή μενού.
 Πήρα το NextU του ΟΤΕ και θα έρθει τεχνικός για αντικατάσταση.

----------


## fanhs76

Μολις με πηραν απο οτε.Λογω υψηλου attenuation η γραμμη μου σηκωνει μεχρι 7 mbps μου ειπαν.
Ετσι πρεπει να ακυρωσω την iptv,οπως και εκανα
και περιμενω τηλ. για τις διαδικασιες. :Thumb down:

----------


## GeorgeSot

Εγω σημερα το παραγγειλα και περιμενω τον εξοπλισμο την Παρασκευη το πρωι.
Οπως ξερουμε ολοι ειναι 10 € για 12 μηνες δωρεαν ο εξοπλισμος +δωρεαν το συνδρομητικο βιντεο κλαμπ.
Ρωτησα την κοπελια για τα καναλια και μου ειπε πωσ απο πρωτη Ιανουαριου που θα ειναι και η εμπορικη διαθεση της υπηρεσιας μεχρι το πρωτο τριμηνο θα εχουν μπει παρα πολλα καναλια ακομα....
Επισης με ρωτησε στα ποσα συνγχρονιζω και μου ειπε οτι στη γραμμη μου θα μπει μινι DSLAM 
οτι η τηλεοραση απο οτι εχουν διαπιστωσει μεχρι σημερα τρωει εως 4.5mb.
Aρα περιμενω την παρασεκυη για να σας πω και τις δικες μου εντυπωσεις

----------


## psyxakias

> Επισης με ρωτησε στα ποσα συνγχρονιζω και μου ειπε οτι στη γραμμη μου θα μπει μινι DSLAM


Περίεργο...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Whistle:   :Blink:   :Scared:   :Thinking: 

Πιο λογικό να συμβεί αυτό, αν έχεις πρόβλημα συγχρονισμού: 


> Μολις με πηραν απο οτε.Λογω υψηλου attenuation η γραμμη μου σηκωνει μεχρι 7 mbps μου ειπαν. Ετσι πρεπει να ακυρωσω την iptv,οπως και εκανα και περιμενω τηλ. για τις διαδικασιες.

----------


## Tiven

> Επισης με ρωτησε στα ποσα συνγχρονιζω και μου ειπε οτι στη γραμμη μου θα μπει μινι DSLAM


Καλά, ναι και εμένα ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ μου έλεγε πως είμαι μακριά από το κέντρο και έχω 9 SNR στην 24αρα. Μετά βέβαια με πιάσανε τα γέλια στην κυριολεξία και άρχισε να μπαλώνει την κοτσάνα ο τεμπέλης.

 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Αλίμονο αν βάζαν έτσι Mini DSLAM.

----------


## 21century

Συμφωνώ με όσα αναφέρθηκαν εκ νέου, εδω και ώρες πάλι σήμερα με το Κόνεξ του ΟΤΕ που δουλεύει καλα μόνο στο 1 και 2 μεγκαμπίτ, έχουμε συνεχεις αποσυνδέσεις. Ανα φέρομαι στη 8αρα γραμμή και στο 121 τους τα εψαλα λογω δουλειάς. Αφήστε που με τέτοιες υποδομές τους μάρανε να θέλουν και IPTV, ολα τα είχε ο ΟΤΕ αυτό τους έλειπε...

----------


## emeliss

Ανά περίπτωση τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά. Οι περιορισμοί του adsl (πιστεύω πως) είναι πλέον γνωστοί. Πολλοί είναι εκείνοι που θα μπορούν να έχουν iptv από το adsl.

Οι υπόλοιποι θα περιμένουν λύσεις vdsl ή ftth.

----------


## GeorgeSot

Εχτες εκανα την αιτηση σημερα το πρωι μου ηρθε το μηνυμα οτι ενεργοποιηθηκε.Περιμενω οπως ειπα την παρασκευη το εξοπλισμο.....

----------


## aragorn

Ενάμιση μήνα μετά την παραλαβή του εξοπλισμού κατάλαβαν στον ΟΤΕ πως η iptv στην περιοχή της Παλλήνης δεν δουλεύει!

----------


## Eki_13

που να παρω να τους τα ψαλω για την ταχυτητα??121? η εχει ειδικο νουμερο?

----------


## 75costas

Πάρε στο Next2U στο 8011135555.

----------


## alany

Απόψε είδα ότι προστέθηκε και το Alter. Έτσι τα κανάλια έγιναν 24.

Να τα εκατοστήσουμε :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Georgevtr

> Ενάμιση μήνα μετά την παραλαβή του εξοπλισμού κατάλαβαν στον ΟΤΕ πως η iptv στην περιοχή της Παλλήνης δεν δουλεύει!


Γιατι εχεις την εντυπωση οτι σε μενα λειτουργει?Μονο παιχνιδια παιζω.. :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Και φυσικα αυριο θα διακοψω αυτη την φαρσοκωμωδια που λεγεται iptv..Οταν φτιαξουν το δικτυο (τουλαχιστον στην περιοχη μου) το ξανασυζηταω!

Υ.Γ. Η ενχειρηση πετυχε,ο ασθενης απεβιωσε :Razz:

----------


## pan.nl

Επειδή έχω αυτή την απορία, από πού παίρνει το σήμα ο ΟΤΕ για να το διανείμει σε εμάς? Είναι μέσω link, μέσω κεραίας ή μέσω Nova?

----------


## eliaslar

Καλημέρα παιδιά! Προσωπικά δεν αντιμετοπίζω κανένα πρόβλημα με το IPTV, χθες έβλεπα όλη μέρα διάφορα κανάλια αλλά πιο πολύ μου άρεσαν οι σειρές που υπάρχουν. 

Με τον άνθρωπο που μίλησα στον ΟΤΕ οταν έκανα την παραγγελία μου είπε οτι σύντομα έρχονται Lost και Prison Break! Ελπίζω σύντομα να δούμε όλα τα ελληνικά κανάλια και περισσότερα ξένα. 

Νομίζω πάντως οτι θα έπρεπε το μενού των σειρών να έχει τις σειρές σε φακέλους γιατί υπάρχει ενα χάος με ολα αυτά τα επεισόδια

----------


## manolisvl46

απο οτι βλεπω αυτοι που ειναι ευχαριστημένοι ειναι ελαχιστοι 
αρα εμεις που δεν το τολμήσαμε να περιμενουμε φορθνετ μπασ και κανει καλη προσφορα με 
νοβα μαζι? η και αυτη θα μας ταλαιπωρήσει οπως ο οτε κανει τωρα?

----------


## pan.nl

Μη ξεχνάμε πως είναι ακόμα σε beta φάση.  :Wink:  Εγώ πάντως δηλώνω ευχαριστημένος (για τα 10 €, για 25 δεν το συζητώ).

----------


## zeta

ναι, αλλά γιαυτό εχει 10 ευρώ, γιατί ειναι δοκιμαστική περίοδος. Οταν θα λείξει η δοκιμαστική, και θα είναι κανονική, θα έχει 25, και άλλη ποιότητα υπηρεσίας.

----------


## pan.nl

Για όσους γράφτηκαν κατά τη δοκιμαστική περίοδο πάντως η τιμή θα συνεχισει να είναι 10 € για το υπόλοιπο διάστημα εως ότου παρέλθει το 12μηνο. Οπότε μόνο και μόνο γι'αυτό, και με την προϋπόθεση να εμπλουτιστεί σημαντικά το περιεχόμενο, πιστεύω πως μπορούμε να ζήσουμε για κάποιο διάστημα με τα όποια μικροπροβλήματα.

----------


## MemphisGr

> Aυριο θα διακοψω αυτη την φαρσοκωμωδια που λεγεται iptv..Οταν φτιαξουν το δικτυο (τουλαχιστον στην περιοχη μου) το ξανασυζηταω!


Δεν ξέρω αν σε πρόλαβα  :Smile: 
Αν θες τη γνώμη μου κάνε υπομονή όποια και αν είναι τα προβλήματα που έχεις.Σε λίγο καιρό θα ξεκινήσει η εμπορική διάθεση και θα ισχύουν τα ίδια για όλους.Ακόμα και αν θεωρήσουμε πως δεν έχεις καθόλου υπηρεσία τους 3 μήνες της δοκιμαστικής, μέσα σε 3 μήνες έχεις κάνει απόσβεση των χρημάτων σου και βγαίνεις κερδισμένος τους υπόλοιπους με την δέσμευση τιμής.
Όποτε μην τα παρατάς, προσπάθησε να βρεις μια άκρη με τους τεχνικούς.Διαφορετικά απλά περίμενε μέχρι την εμπορική διάθεση.Αν τελικά αποδειχθεί πως η έλειψη υπηρεσιών οφείλεται σε τεχνικούς λόγους θα αποζημιωθείς, οπότε και πάλι δεν χάνεις τίποτα.




> απο οτι βλεπω αυτοι που ειναι ευχαριστημένοι ειναι ελαχιστοι


Δε νομίζω να μπορούμε να κρίνουμε με σίγουρια πως οι ευχαριστημένοι είναι ελάχιστοι.Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολλοί που έχουν την υπηρεσία και δεν έχουν παραθέσει εδώ τις εντυπώσεις τους.




> Σύντομα έρχονται Lost και Prison Break! Νομίζω πάντως οτι θα έπρεπε το μενού των σειρών να έχει τις σειρές σε φακέλους γιατί υπάρχει ενα χάος με ολα αυτά τα επεισόδια


Γνωρίζω πως θα προστεθεί και Grey's Anatomy.Αν ισχύουν όλα αυτά γίνονται 3 οι δημοφιλείς σειρές.Όσον αφορά το μενού συμφωνώ απόλυτα.Το έχω αναφέρει στην υποστήριξη.




> Μη ξεχνάμε πως είναι ακόμα σε beta φάση.  Εγώ πάντως δηλώνω ευχαριστημένος (για τα 10 €, για 25 δεν το συζητώ).


Και εγώ επίσης  :Smile:

----------


## mmoukiou

Προσωπικά έχω αρχίσει να μετανιώνω. Πέρα από το φτωχό περιεχόμενο, η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού έχει μειωθεί στο μισό (τώρα 11mbps). Και η εικόνα κάποιων καναλιών πολλές φορές είναι πανάθλια. Εχει κανείς τον τρόπο να δει σε τί ανάλυση μεταδίδονται το ESPN πχ, ή το NASN? Η εικόνα τους είναι για γέλια. Δεν θα έλεγα το ίδιο (ευτυχώς) για τα Discovery και Nat Geo (που είναι και τα μόνα ενδιαφέροντα κατ'εμέ).

----------


## MemphisGr

> Προσωπικά έχω αρχίσει να μετανιώνω. Πέρα από το φτωχό περιεχόμενο, η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού έχει μειωθεί στο μισό (τώρα 11mbps). Και η εικόνα κάποιων καναλιών πολλές φορές είναι πανάθλια. Εχει κανείς τον τρόπο να δει σε τί ανάλυση μεταδίδονται το ESPN πχ, ή το NASN? Η εικόνα τους είναι για γέλια. Δεν θα έλεγα το ίδιο (ευτυχώς) για τα Discovery και Nat Geo (που είναι και τα μόνα ενδιαφέροντα κατ'εμέ).


Για γέλια σίγουρα δεν χαρακτηρίζεις την εικόνα τους οπότε μάλλον κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει.Κάνε μια δοκιμή και βάλε το modem να συγχρονίσει σε ADSL 1, να πιάσει maximum 8MB και σύγκρινε.Μπορεί να βγει κάποιο χρήσιμο συμπέρασμα.

----------


## GeorgeSot

Παιδια εμενα την παρασκευη το βραδυ εκει που εβλεπα ξαφνικα χαθηκε η εικονα.Το μενου υπηρχε αλλα δεν ειχα εικονα ουτε στη τηλεοραση ουτε στα βιντεο.Μετα εβγαλα τον αποκοδικοποιητη απο την πριζα και τον ξαναεβαλα και απο τοτε κανει ολο restart.Μεχρι και τωρα που σας γραφω.Πηρα τηλεφωνο το Σαββατο το πρωι δωσανε βλαβη και περιμενω την δευτερα να δω τι θα γινει.Αν δεν το φτιαξουν απο τα δικα τους λεει θα αντικαταστησουν τον εξοπλισμο.Τι να πω..
Εχετε καμια ιδεα γιατι συμβαινει αραγε αυτο?να κανει συνεχεια restart?
Ti to modem ανοιγω κλεινω βγαζω τον αποκοδικοποιητη απο πριζα κτλ τιποτα...ολο restart..
Παντως ιντερνετ εχω κανονικα..

----------


## mmoukiou

> Για γέλια σίγουρα δεν χαρακτηρίζεις την εικόνα τους οπότε μάλλον κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει.Κάνε μια δοκιμή και βάλε το modem να συγχρονίσει σε ADSL 1, να πιάσει maximum 8MB και σύγκρινε.Μπορεί να βγει κάποιο χρήσιμο συμπέρασμα.


Μιλάω για τα ESPN, NASN που δείχνουν σαν σε χαμηλότερη ανάλυση από τα υπόλοιπα. Στα άλλα κανάλια είναι πολύ καλύτερα τα πράγματα. Όσο για αυτό που προτείνεις να δοκιμάσω, πρώτον δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται και δεύτερον αν για να παίζει καλά η tv πρέπει να πέσω σε 8mb, να το βράσω... (ήδη από 19+, έχω πέσει στα 11...)

----------


## pan.nl

Όντως, το ESPN και το NASN έχουν υποδεέστερη εικόνα, ελπίζω αυτό να αλλάξει. Στον αντίποδα τα ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3 & Alter έχουν εξαιρετική εικόνα.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Δεν ξέρω αν σε πρόλαβα 
> Αν θες τη γνώμη μου κάνε υπομονή όποια και αν είναι τα προβλήματα που έχεις.Σε λίγο καιρό θα ξεκινήσει η εμπορική διάθεση και θα ισχύουν τα ίδια για όλους.Ακόμα και αν θεωρήσουμε πως δεν έχεις καθόλου υπηρεσία τους 3 μήνες της δοκιμαστικής, μέσα σε 3 μήνες έχεις κάνει απόσβεση των χρημάτων σου και βγαίνεις κερδισμένος τους υπόλοιπους με την δέσμευση τιμής.
> Όποτε μην τα παρατάς, προσπάθησε να βρεις μια άκρη με τους τεχνικούς.Διαφορετικά απλά περίμενε μέχρι την εμπορική διάθεση.Αν τελικά αποδειχθεί πως η έλειψη υπηρεσιών οφείλεται σε τεχνικούς λόγους θα αποζημιωθείς, οπότε και πάλι δεν χάνεις τίποτα.


Καλημερα φιλε μου,μια ερωτηση εχω να σου κανω..ΓΙΑΤΙ να κανω υπομονη,ΓΙΑΤΙ να μπω σε ολη αυτη την διαδικασια και να πληρωνω κιολας?Ε οχι αρκετα τραβαω με την γραμμη τους,αρκετα.Αλλωστε υπαρχουν και οι hol-forthnet αλλα και μ ενα πιατο δορυφορικο,εχεις καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## zeta

γιατί δίνεις 10 ευρώ το μήνα, πήρες δωρεάν τον εξοπλισμό, και ειναι δοκιμαστική περίοδος.
και όταν δεν θα είναι δοκιμαστική περίοδος, πάλι 10 ευρώ θα δίνεις, και θα έχεις πάρει τον εξοπλισμό δωρεάν, και θα απολαμβάνεις την υπηρεσία, σε όχι beta μορφή πλέον.

----------


## Georgevtr

> γιατί δίνεις 10 ευρώ το μήνα, πήρες δωρεάν τον εξοπλισμό, και ειναι δοκιμαστική περίοδος.
> και όταν δεν θα είναι δοκιμαστική περίοδος, πάλι 10 ευρώ θα δίνεις, και θα έχεις πάρει τον εξοπλισμό δωρεάν, και θα απολαμβάνεις την υπηρεσία, σε όχι beta μορφή πλέον.


Σωστα,μετα τις γιορτες,τα μπινελικια θα παιρνουν μορφη.. :ROFL:

----------


## MemphisGr

> Σωστα,μετα τις γιορτες,τα μπινελικια θα παιρνουν μορφη..


Όλη αυτή η υπομονή που θα κάνεις έχει κάποιο νόημα με την προυπόθεση πως τελικά θες την υπηρεσία για οποιονδήποτε λόγο.Αν έχεις σκοπο να βάλεις HOL, να αγοράσεις πιάτο κτλ. καλύτερα διέκοψε το γιατί όπως πολύ σωστά είπες δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μπεις σε αυτή τη διαδικασία.
Αν έβαλες το IPTV μόνο και μόνο να το δοκιμάσεις (έχοντας στο μυαλό περί πιάτων κτλ) δεν έκανες καλά κατά τη γνώμη μου καθώς γνώριζες και για την 12μηνη δέσμευση και για το γεγονός πως είναι δοκιμαστική περίοδος και θα γίνονταν διάφορα.

........Auto merged post: MemphisGr πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μιλάω για τα ESPN, NASN που δείχνουν σαν σε χαμηλότερη ανάλυση από τα υπόλοιπα. Στα άλλα κανάλια είναι πολύ καλύτερα τα πράγματα. Όσο για αυτό που προτείνεις να δοκιμάσω, πρώτον δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται και δεύτερον αν για να παίζει καλά η tv πρέπει να πέσω σε 8mb, να το βράσω... (ήδη από 19+, έχω πέσει στα 11...)


Όντως τα δύο αυτά κανάλια έχουν πολύ χαμηλότερη ανάλυση αλλά νομίζω πως η ποιότητα εικόνας είναι ανεκτή σε Widescreen LCD's, πόσο μάλλον σε 4:3.
Είναι πολύ περίεργο που έχεις πέσει τόσο πολύ σε ταχύτητα.Μήπως είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων του modem?Δύσκολο να χάσεις τόσα πολά MB.Πιστεύω θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο από τη μεριά σου, να συγκρίνεις στατιστικά γραμμής πριν και μετά το IPTV να δεις που οφείλεται η πτώση.

----------


## mmoukiou

> ....
> 
> 
> Είναι πολύ περίεργο που έχεις πέσει τόσο πολύ σε ταχύτητα.Μήπως είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων του modem?Δύσκολο να χάσεις τόσα πολά MB.Πιστεύω θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο από τη μεριά σου, να συγκρίνεις στατιστικά γραμμής πριν και μετά το IPTV να δεις που οφείλεται η πτώση.


Σήμερα με πήραν από την τεχνική υποστήριξη. Μου προτείνουν υποβάθμιση στα 8mbps. Χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποια αναλυτική εξήγηση. Και ενώ η γραμμή ήταν σταθερότατη 10 μήνες τώρα (ζήτημα να είχα μια αποσύνδεση), και ενώ επίσης έχω ήδη διανύσει ένα δίμηνο στο iptv, χωρίς να απασχολήσω ούτε μια φορά την τεχνική υποστήριξη, αφού κάποια λίγα σπασιματάκια τα θεωρούσα μικρής σημασίας, ακόμα και αν έμεναν μόνιμα... Από την μια μέρα στην άλλη, στην κυριολεξία, έπεσε η ταχύτητα. Ωραίος ο ΟΤΕ... Με βλέπω για άλλες πολιτείες. Στο κατω-κάτω, με τα λεφτά που δίνω τώρα στον "αξιόπιστο", μέχρι και nova θα έχω (με λίγη τύχη) κάπου αλλού.

----------


## defender

> ναι, αλλά γιαυτό εχει 10 ευρώ, γιατί ειναι δοκιμαστική περίοδος. Οταν θα λείξει η δοκιμαστική, και θα είναι κανονική, θα έχει 25, και άλλη ποιότητα υπηρεσίας.


Το ότι θα παίζει καλά είναι μια υπόθεση.
Τα χρήματα που θα δίνεις όμως είναι δεδομένα.

Πως θα διορθώσει δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ την υπηρεσία στούς πελάτες του ??
 Θα τούς νοικιάζει διαμέρισμα δίπλα στα Κέντρα του  ??
 Θα τούς αλλάξει το χαλκό στο last mile ??
Τι ακριβώς νομίζεις πως θα φτιάξει ??

Εγώ Zeta μου σού λέω πως το μόνο που θα κάνει είναι μια τεράστια διαφημιστική καμπάνια με το Χατζηγιάννη να τραγουδάει όλη μέρα στο χαζοκούτι ,
( έχω ΟΤΕ TV τι καλά,
 τραλαλα λαλα λαλα,
βλέπω τσόντες και μπαλίτσα
και γραμμένη έχω τη Λίτσα)
 ελπίζοντας πως από τις χιλιάδες αιτήσεις που θα έχουν, όλο και κάποιοι θα παραμείνουν....

Η IP TV θα λειτουργήσει σωστά όταν υπάρχουν σωστές υποδομές (οπτική ίνα) στους πελάτες.
Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως μόνο (εάν και) όταν υλοποιηθεί το FTTH στην Ελλάδα θα λειτουργήσει κι  η υπηρεσία όπως πρέπει.
Μέχρι τότε όμως θα είναι αμφιλεγόμενη και με μικρή διείσδυση στην αγορά.

Θα παραδεχόμουν τον ΟΤΕ (για μια φορά έστω) εάν αντί να προσπαθεί να παίξει το παιχνίδι των εντυπώσεων (βλ. ΟΝ), έλεγε : δε θα δώσω ΙP TV ακόμα κι αν το δώσουν όλοι οι άλλοι, επειδή δε λειτουργεί σωστά *σε όλους* και εγώ πουλάω αξιοπιστία. 
Αλλά ο πανικός φέρνει πάντα κακές αποφάσεις....

........Auto merged post: defender πρόσθεσε 46 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Όντως, το ESPN και το NASN έχουν υποδεέστερη εικόνα, ελπίζω αυτό να αλλάξει. Στον αντίποδα τα ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3 & Alter έχουν εξαιρετική εικόνα.


για το MEGA, ΑΝΤ1 δε μάς είπες τίποτα.
σε ρωτάω γιατί στην Αθήνα δεν τα πιάνουμε, οπότε περιμένω τον ΟΤΕ για ν'απολαύσω Τρέμη και Ευαγγελάτο.... :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: defender πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καλημερα φιλε μου,μια ερωτηση εχω να σου κανω..ΓΙΑΤΙ να κανω υπομονη,ΓΙΑΤΙ να μπω σε ολη αυτη την διαδικασια και να πληρωνω κιολας?Ε οχι αρκετα τραβαω με την γραμμη τους,αρκετα.Αλλωστε υπαρχουν και οι hol-forthnet αλλα και μ ενα πιατο δορυφορικο,εχεις καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.


ΑΕΚάρα και να τα δίνεις στον Κόκκαλη ??
πώς θα κοιμάσαι τα βράδυα ??

----------


## MNP-10

Για το πρωτο πραγματικα ειναι ενα θεμα.. αμα η γραμμη δε σηκωνει ή εχει συχνες αποσυνδεσεις, τι να κανει ο ΟΤΕ, η hol, η on κτλ.. Την τηλεοραση καλως ή κακως εχουμε μαθει να τη βλεπουμε αδιαλειπτα - δε μπορει να κανει κοψιματα, να περιμενεις 40 δευτερολεπτα να κανει επανασυνδεση το modem για να συνεχισει  :Thinking: 

Προσωπικα δεν ειμαι υπερ του να μην δωθει η υπηρεσια, ας δωθει και οποιος εχει προβληματα ας τη κοψει... Εξ'αλλου, με πιο απαιτητικες υπηρεσιες, δημιουργειται εντονη πιεση για καλυτερες υποδομες (vdsl, ftth κτλ) και αυτο δε μπορει παρα να ειναι θετικο.

----------


## sexrazat

Και γω προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα αναγκαίο στάδιο. 10 ευρώ το μήνα και δωρεάν εξοπλισμός αξίας πάνω από 200 ευρώ είναι νομίζω ένας λογικός συνδυασμός ακόμα και αν νιώθεις σαν πειραματόζωο.

Να λάβουμε υπόψιν και την έλλειψη εξειδικευμένου προσωπικού από τον ΟΤΕ που αναγκαστικά κάποια πράγματα θα τα αντιμετωπίσει στην πράξη για πρώτη φορά. Νομίζω ότι ξεκάθαρη άποψη θα έχουμε μετά το 1ο τρίμηνο του νέου έτους.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Για το πρωτο πραγματικα ειναι ενα θεμα.. αμα η γραμμη δε σηκωνει ή εχει συχνες αποσυνδεσεις, τι να κανει ο ΟΤΕ, η hol, η on κτλ.. Την τηλεοραση καλως ή κακως εχουμε μαθει να τη βλεπουμε αδιαλειπτα - δε μπορει να κανει κοψιματα, να περιμενεις 40 δευτερολεπτα να κανει επανασυνδεση το modem για να συνεχισει 
> 
> Προσωπικα δεν ειμαι υπερ του να μην δωθει η υπηρεσια, ας δωθει και οποιος εχει προβληματα ας τη κοψει... Εξ'αλλου, με πιο απαιτητικες υπηρεσιες, δημιουργειται εντονη πιεση για καλυτερες υποδομες (vdsl, ftth κτλ) και αυτο δε μπορει παρα να ειναι θετικο.


Συμφωνω μαζι σου αλλα δεν θα ηταν πρεπον,πρωτα να φτιαχτει το δικτυο και επειτα να δωθει η υπηρεσια?

........Auto merged post: roumanos21r πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Λαικισμος number 1
> 
> 
> 
> Λαικισμος number 2
> 
> 
> Οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου..........
> 
> ...


Καλα οχι κι ετσι...δεν εχει και τοσο αδικο ο φιλος :Cool:

----------


## arj

Παίδες με πήραν και μενα τηλ σημερα και το παρήγγηλα...Παρασκευή θα το έχω μου είπαν.
Το θέμα είναι οτι δεν ξέρω εαν θα το σηκώσει η γραμμή. Με το 585v7 η γραμμή ξεχνάει να αποσυγχρονήσει και τη σύνδεση την έχω πετύχει και 3 μέρες με την ίδια ΙΡ. Το θέμα είναι οτι συγχρονίζω στα 8500/850 πάνω κάτω. 
Τι λέτε? Θα παίξει?

----------


## alany

Είμαι από τους πρώτους που κάνουν χρήση της υπηρεσίας και διαβάζω διάφορα. Άλλα σωστά άλλα υπερβολικά άλλα λάθος. Καταρχήν αν εξαιρέσουμε ένα Σαββατοκύριακο που λόγω εργασιών στην περιοχή μου είχα αποσυνδέσεις όλο τον άλλο καιρό η υπηρεσία παίζει μια χαρά. Σίγουρα το τζάμπα είναι καλό αλλά θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να πληρώνουμε και κάτι. Τα 10 ευρώ για 12 μήνες δεν είναι σημαντικό  αν πραγματικά θες την υπηρεσία. Αν βέβαια το συνδυάσει κανείς με το γεγονός ότι μπορείς να κάνεις χρήση της υπηρεσίας voip που σου δίνει το modem τότε είσαι σίγουρα κερδισμένος.
Σίγουρα η υπηρεσία δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένη για να την κρίνουμε ως πακέτο καναλιών αλλά το γεγονός ότι σε beta μορφή προσφέρει 23 κανάλια, αρκετές ταινίες δωρεάν και πολλά βιντεοκλίπ σειρές είναι μια καλή αρχή.
Και κάτι τελευταίο καλό είναι να σχολιάζουν την υπηρεσία  άτομα που την κάνουν χρήση και όχι άτομα τα οποία άκουσαν, έμαθαν, επέθεσαν. Η σωστή κριτική γίνεται όταν χρησιμοποιείς κάτι και γενικά όταν είσαι μέσα στον χορό και όχι απέξω.

----------


## MNP-10

> Συμφωνω μαζι σου αλλα δεν θα ηταν πρεπον,πρωτα να φτιαχτει το δικτυο και επειτα να δωθει η υπηρεσια?


Με την ιδια λογικη δε θα επρεπε να υπαρχει καν ADSL2+ στα 24 mbps με το σκεπτικο οτι ενα σημαντικο ποσοστο χρηστων δε μπορει να πιασει πανω απο 10 mbps - αρα πρωτα θα επρεπε να το υποστηριζουν τα δικτυα χαλκου και μετα να δινεται  :Wink: 

Παντως για απλο IPTV, που δεν ειναι high definition, ενας καλο ποσοστο συνδεσεων μπορει να το παρεχει γιατι δε θελει τρελο bandwidth.

----------


## arj

> Με την ιδια λογικη δε θα επρεπε να υπαρχει καν ADSL2+ στα 24 mbps με το σκεπτικο οτι ενα σημαντικο ποσοστο χρηστων δε μπορει να πιασει πανω απο 10 mbps - αρα πρωτα θα επρεπε να το υποστηριζουν τα δικτυα χαλκου και μετα να δινεται 
> 
> Παντως για απλο IPTV, που δεν ειναι high definition, ενας καλο ποσοστο συνδεσεων μπορει να το παρεχει γιατι δε θελει τρελο bandwidth.


Αλήθεια πόσο bandwidth καταναλώνει περίπου? :Thinking:

----------


## pan.nl

> Αλήθεια πόσο bandwidth καταναλώνει περίπου?


Περίπου 4 Mbps όπως βλέπω στα γραφήματα του DU meter.

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Καλα οχι κι ετσι...δεν εχει και τοσο αδικο ο φιλος


ο λαϊκισμός του ορθολογικού και η πληθωρικότητα του ελάχιστου, άκρη δεν βγαίνει... ή μάλλον βγαίνει (επαγωγικά, ποια είναι η κατάσταση) αλλά κάνουμε τα στραβά μάτια

----------


## arj

> Περίπου 4 Mbps όπως βλέπω στα γραφήματα του DU meter.


Πως απο το DU meter που μετράει την καρτα δικτύου του pc σου μπορείς να δεις πόσο καταναλώνει ο αποκωδικοποιήτης? Κατι μου διαφεύγει μάλλον... :Thinking:

----------


## pan.nl

Κατεβάζω από κάποιον καλό server ένα αρχείο με download manager πριν ανοίξω την TV και δείχνει ~1,75 MB/sec. Αμέσως ανοίγω τον αποκωδικοποιητή και το ξανακατεβάζω και δείχνει 1,35 Mb/sec, άρα τα υπόλοιπα 400 Kb/sec (δηλαδή περίπου 4 Mbits) τα "τρώει" η IPTV. 

To DU meter δείχνει πόσο διαθέσιμο εύρος ζώνης υπάρχει προς χρήση μέσω του υπολογιστή. Αν κατεβάζω μόνο από τον υπολογιστή μου δείχνει το συνολικό, αν λειτουργώ την IPTV ταυτόχρονα μου δείχνει πόσο εύρος ζώνης διατίθεται στον υπολογιστή μου αφού αφαιρεθεί αυτό που απαιτεί η τηλεόραση.  :Wink:

----------


## arj

> Κατεβάζω από κάποιον καλό server ένα αρχείο με download manager πριν ανοίξω την TV και δείχνει ~1,75 MB/sec. Αμέσως ανοίγω τον αποκωδικοποιητή και το ξανακατεβάζω και δείχνει 1,35 Mb/sec, άρα τα υπόλοιπα 400 Kb/sec (δηλαδή περίπου 4 Mbits) τα "τρώει" η IPTV. 
> 
> To DU meter δείχνει πόσο διαθέσιμο εύρος ζώνης υπάρχει προς χρήση μέσω του υπολογιστή. Αν κατεβάζω μόνο από τον υπολογιστή μου δείχνει το συνολικό, αν λειτουργώ την IPTV ταυτόχρονα μου δείχνει πόσο εύρος ζώνης διατίθεται στον υπολογιστή μου αφού αφαιρεθεί αυτό που απαιτεί η τηλεόραση.


ΟΚ το έπιασα το κολπο σου!
Αρα εμένα θα μου μένουν περι τα 5 mbit.. δεν είναι άσχημα

----------


## mmoukiou

> ....
> 
> Σίγουρα η υπηρεσία δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένη για να την κρίνουμε ως πακέτο καναλιών αλλά το γεγονός ότι σε beta μορφή προσφέρει 23 κανάλια, αρκετές ταινίες δωρεάν και πολλά βιντεοκλίπ σειρές είναι μια καλή αρχή.
> Και κάτι τελευταίο καλό είναι να σχολιάζουν την υπηρεσία  άτομα που την κάνουν χρήση και όχι άτομα τα οποία άκουσαν, έμαθαν, επέθεσαν. Η σωστή κριτική γίνεται όταν χρησιμοποιείς κάτι και γενικά όταν είσαι μέσα στον χορό και όχι απέξω.



Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Και όσο για το περιεχόμενο των καναλιών, αν και είμαι από τους πρώτους που γκρίνιαξε για αυτό, μπορώ να πω πως είναι πιο ενδιαφέρον από το "απλό" πακέτο της ΟΝ (που ουσιαστικά είναι το μόνο ανταγωνιστικό προιόν) σε σχέση με τα ξένα κανάλια, αφού στην ΟΝ για να δεις Eurosport/NatGeo/Discovery πρέπει να πάρεις premium πακέτο -που ανεβάζει και το κόστος. Προσωπικά, αν δεν είχα την ξαφνική δυσλειτουργία με την ταχύτητα, θα ήμουν αρκετά ευχαριστημενος, καθώς και τα κανάλια παίζουν σωστά και δεν έχω καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις... Όμως, το ενδεχόμενο να φταίει η iptv για το πρόβλημά μου, με κάνει να σκέφτομαι δύο λύσεις. Ή να το αφήσω όπως είναι μήπως και στρώσει στο μέλλον (αφού κατα τα άλλα είναι εντάξει). Ή να καταργήσω την iptv, εφόσον εγγυηθεί ο ΟΤΕ πως θα επανέλθει η ταχύτητα στα πρότερα επίπεδα... Και όσο το σκέφτομαι, τόσο προς το πρώτο τείνω.

----------


## GeorgeSot

Εγω παντως το προβλημα που ειχα και δεν επαιζε διορθωθηκε εχτες το πρωι.Θα ειχε διορθωθει απευθειας πιστευω αλλα μεσολαβουσε το Σαββατοκυριακο.Αρα συνεχιζω κανονικα.Η τηλεοραση πεζει μια χαρα με τις μικρο διακοπες της οι οποιες ομως ειναι ανεκτες.
Απλως αναμενουμε να βαλουν περισσοτερα κανλια και για αρχη τουλαχιστον να βαλουν ολα τα ελευθερα ιδιωτικα καναλια...

----------


## defender

> Για το πρωτο πραγματικα ειναι ενα θεμα.. αμα η γραμμη δε σηκωνει ή εχει συχνες αποσυνδεσεις, τι να κανει ο ΟΤΕ, η hol, η on κτλ.. Την τηλεοραση καλως ή κακως εχουμε μαθει να τη βλεπουμε αδιαλειπτα - δε μπορει να κανει κοψιματα, να περιμενεις 40 δευτερολεπτα να κανει επανασυνδεση το modem για να συνεχισει 
> 
> Προσωπικα δεν ειμαι υπερ του να μην δωθει η υπηρεσια, ας δωθει και οποιος εχει προβληματα ας τη κοψει... Εξ'αλλου, με πιο απαιτητικες υπηρεσιες, δημιουργειται εντονη πιεση για καλυτερες υποδομες (vdsl, ftth κτλ) και αυτο δε μπορει παρα να ειναι θετικο.


συμφωνώ σε όλα.
σκέφτομαι όμως πόσα προβλήματα θα προσθέσουμε (στα ήδη υπάρχοντα) αφού αναγκαστικά θ'ακολουθήσουμε κι εμείς...
πόσα θ'αντέξουμε ακόμα..??.. :Sad:

----------


## mmoukiou

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες αντιμετωπίζω άλλο ένα πρόβλημα. Κάποια κανάλια δεν παίζουν. Τυχαία κανάλια. Αυτή τη στιγμή, ας πούμε, δεν βλέπω NatGeo και κανένα από τα Discovery. Εχθές ήταν διαφορετικά κανάλια (αλλά είναι και φορές που δείχνουν όλα κανονικά). Ενώ μου δείχνει την καρτέλα προγράμματος με τον τίτλο καναλιού, η οθόνη είναι μαύρη... Είναι κανείς άλλος με τέτοια συμπτώματα ή μήπως είναι κάποιο θέμα με το δικό μου Tilgin?

----------


## GeorgeSot

> Τις τελευταίες ημέρες αντιμετωπίζω άλλο ένα πρόβλημα. Κάποια κανάλια δεν παίζουν. Τυχαία κανάλια. Αυτή τη στιγμή, ας πούμε, δεν βλέπω NatGeo και κανένα από τα Discovery. Εχθές ήταν διαφορετικά κανάλια (αλλά είναι και φορές που δείχνουν όλα κανονικά). Ενώ μου δείχνει την καρτέλα προγράμματος με τον τίτλο καναλιού, η οθόνη είναι μαύρη... Είναι κανείς άλλος με τέτοια συμπτώματα ή μήπως είναι κάποιο θέμα με το δικό μου Tilgin?


Βρες στην προηγουμενη σελιδα ενα μηνυμα μου με αναλογο προβλημα που ειχα.Και απλα παρε τηλεφωνο να το πεις.

----------


## Shadowjump

Μια απορια, γιατι σου ριχνουν τα dB? Μια χαρα επαιζα στα 14-16, τωρα μου το ριξανε στα 10-12. Οσο για το upload, απο 1024 σταθερα, τωρα παιζει 950-990. Μικρο το κακο, αλλα στην πραξη, το max upload μου ειναι 70KB/s. Γινεται να τους παρω να τους πω να τα βαλουν οπως ηταν γιατι ηταν μια χαρα σταθερο??

----------


## skapetis

> Μια απορια, γιατι σου ριχνουν τα dB? Μια χαρα επαιζα στα 14-16, τωρα μου το ριξανε στα 10-12. Οσο για το upload, απο 1024 σταθερα, τωρα παιζει 950-990. Μικρο το κακο, αλλα στην πραξη, το max upload μου ειναι 70KB/s. Γινεται να τους παρω να τους πω να τα βαλουν οπως ηταν γιατι ηταν μια χαρα σταθερο??


Πια db ακριβώς? Στο προφιλ σου έχεις SNR / Attn: 9,3(dB) / 29,5(dB)

Μάλλον μιλάς για το downstream snr (???). Θεωρητικά αυτό θα σου αύξανε την ταχύτητα και μάλιστα χωρίς προβλήματα γιατί είναι ακόμα αρκετά ψηλό (να φανταστείς στη φορθνετ είναι 6) ώστε να μην κινδυνεύεις με αποσυνδέσεις.

Για το upload μπορείς να τους καλέσεις και να αναφέρεις πρόβλημα. Νομίζω ότι μπορεί να φτιαχτεί.

----------


## Shadowjump

Οχι, αυτα ειναι παλια στατιστικα, απλα δεν τα εχω κανει update. Τωρα που πηρα τηλ. μου ειπανε οτι ριχνουν οτι ανεβαζουν το snr και ριχνουν το attenuation, ή το αναποδο για να ειναι πιο σταθερη η γραμμη και ετσι χανεις 2-3 Mbit. Ειναι σοβαροι? Τους ειπα οτι μια χαρα σταθερη ηταν και πριν η γραμμη μου και μου λενε οτι το κανουν επειδη τραβαει πολυ bw η γραμμη πρεπει να το κανουν ετσι...

----------


## tsomis

Εγω φιλε μου ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα και απο 15+
επεσα στα -13.
Τους ειπα να μου κατεβασουν το S/N στα 11 απο 14 και ειμαι οκ.
Και Net και IpTv.

----------


## arj

Σήμερα παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό! Τα συνέδεσα ολο χαρά τα νεα μου παιχνίδια αλλά...βάζω ταυτότητα χρήστη και pin αλλά δεν κάνει εγγραφή  :Sad: 
Όπως μου είπαν από το next2u το οποίο απάντησε αμέσως δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα.
Έχει τύχει αυτό σε κανέναν σας?
Επίσης με την ταχύτητα να είναι στα 8200 περίπου δεν έχει νοημα πιστεύω (εκτός από το upload) να κρατάω την 24αρα. Να υποβαθμιστώ?

----------


## MemphisGr

> Σήμερα παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό! Τα συνέδεσα ολο χαρά τα νεα μου παιχνίδια αλλά...βάζω ταυτότητα χρήστη και pin αλλά δεν κάνει εγγραφή 
> Όπως μου είπαν από το next2u το οποίο απάντησε αμέσως δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα.
> Έχει τύχει αυτό σε κανέναν σας?
> Επίσης με την ταχύτητα να είναι στα 8200 περίπου δεν έχει νοημα πιστεύω (εκτός από το upload) να κρατάω την 24αρα. Να υποβαθμιστώ?


Αν πριν το IPTV συγχρόνιζες εκεί περίπου και δεν έχεις προβλημα με την ελαφρά μειωμένη ταχύτητα και με το upload δεν υπάρχει λόγος να έχεις 24  :Smile:

----------


## billdanos

Με σύνδεση HDMI σε μια Philips 42" LCD, η ποιότητα είναι απίστευτα καλή (σχεδόν ποιότητα DVD) χωρίς διακοπές!

Το modem συγχρονίζει όσο και πριν (15.400/980 σε 24άρα γραμμή). Τρώει περίπου 4mbps. Αυτό που με "χαλάει" λίγο είναι πως αν και με οπτικό καλώδιο ο ήχος παραμένει stereo...

 :Smile:

----------


## sexrazat

> Σήμερα παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό! Τα συνέδεσα ολο χαρά τα νεα μου παιχνίδια αλλά...βάζω ταυτότητα χρήστη και pin αλλά δεν κάνει εγγραφή 
> Όπως μου είπαν από το next2u το οποίο απάντησε αμέσως δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα.
> Έχει τύχει αυτό σε κανέναν σας?
> Επίσης με την ταχύτητα να είναι στα 8200 περίπου δεν έχει νοημα πιστεύω (εκτός από το upload) να κρατάω την 24αρα. Να υποβαθμιστώ?


Λογική μοιάζει η υποβάθμιση αλλά η οικονομική διαφορά είναι μόνο 3 ευρώ

----------


## arj

> Λογική μοιάζει η υποβάθμιση αλλά η οικονομική διαφορά είναι μόνο 3 ευρώ


Αυτό βλέπω και εγω δεν κερδίζω και τπτ το φοβερό απο οικονομικής άποψης.
Μάλλον θα ζητήσω να μου κατεβάσουν το snr μήπως και κερδίσω κάτι αλλιώς πάω σε 8 άρα.

Θα επανέλθω με νεότερα μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί η tv μου.

----------


## tiramola

Θα ηθελα να γραψω και εγω την εμπειρια μου αφου παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο την περασμενη Παρασκευη.
Κατ' αρχην να δηλωσω οτι εδω και ενα χρονο ειμαι στην 24αρα συνδεση της conn-x και με ελαχιστα ως καθολου προβληματα. Η γραμμη συγχρονιζοταν μονιμα στα 22,5 και το κατεβασμα απο fileservers τυπου rapidshare δεν επεφτε κατω απο τα 2100Kb/s. Κατι φυσικα που εχει κανει τοσο καιρο να μενω στον ΟΤΕ και να μην αλλαζω υπηρεσια αφου δεν κανω τηλεφωνηματα και θα μπορουσα να εχω ενα αλλο πακετο απο αλλη εταιρια με φτηνοτερο παγιο. Αλλα οταν ολα δουλευουν τελεια ποιος αρχιζει τα πειραματα? εστω και αν κοστιζουν κατι παραπανω..

Με την ενεργοποιηση της υπηρεσιας το κλειδωμα πλεον ειναι στα 17,5 με 18,5Mbps και το "κατεβασμα" εχει πεσει στα 1500 με 1800Kb/s. 
Η συνδεση με τον εξοπλισμο εγινε γρηγορα και ευκολα και η εικονα ειναι σχετικα καλη, χωρις σπασιματα...
ακομα και οταν βαζω τον υπολογιστη να κατεβαζει στο φουλ, ναι μεν η ταχυτητα πεφτει στα 1200 με 1300kb/s αλλα η εικονα δεν "σπαει" καθολου!

Το προβλημα μου ειναι η HDMI συνδεση...παρολου που επιλεγω 16:9 το σημα που βγαζει ειναν σαν ελαφρα ξεχιλωμενο 4:3. Ακομα και με αλλαγες στην τηλεοραση (για 16:9) δεν καλυπτει πανω απο τα 2/3 της οθονης. (με εξαιρεση το promo channel!?!)
Μολις το αλλαζω σε scart τοτε δειχνει κανονικα σε ολο το ευρος της οθονης...μηπως φταιει η τηλεοραση? (εχω μια Samsung 32``)
Και μια τελευταια ερωτηση ...μηπως ξερει κανεις σε τι αναλυση εκπεμπουν τα καναλια?...μερικα δειχνουν σαν κακως συμπιεσμενα divx (με πιξελιασματα παντου)...υπαρχει περιπτωση να αλλαξει αυτο με την εμπορικη διαθεση απο 1/1/09?

----------


## MemphisGr

> Με την ενεργοποιηση της υπηρεσιας το κλειδωμα πλεον ειναι στα 17,5 με 18,5Mbps και το "κατεβασμα" εχει πεσει στα 1500 με 1800Kb/s. 
> Η συνδεση με τον εξοπλισμο εγινε γρηγορα και ευκολα και η εικονα ειναι σχετικα καλη, χωρις σπασιματα...
> ακομα και οταν βαζω τον υπολογιστη να κατεβαζει στο φουλ, ναι μεν η ταχυτητα πεφτει στα 1200 με 1300kb/s αλλα η εικονα δεν "σπαει" καθολου!
> 
> Το προβλημα μου ειναι η HDMI συνδεση...παρολου που επιλεγω 16:9 το σημα που βγαζει ειναν σαν ελαφρα ξεχιλωμενο 4:3. Ακομα και με αλλαγες στην τηλεοραση (για 16:9) δεν καλυπτει πανω απο τα 2/3 της οθονης. (με εξαιρεση το promo channel!?!)
> Μολις το αλλαζω σε scart τοτε δειχνει κανονικα σε ολο το ευρος της οθονης...μηπως φταιει η τηλεοραση? (εχω μια Samsung 32``)
> Και μια τελευταια ερωτηση ...μηπως ξερει κανεις σε τι αναλυση εκπεμπουν τα καναλια?...μερικα δειχνουν σαν κακως συμπιεσμενα divx (με πιξελιασματα παντου)...υπαρχει περιπτωση να αλλαξει αυτο με την εμπορικη διαθεση απο 1/1/09?


Όπως θα έχεις διαβάσει στα προηγούμενα post πέφτει η ταχύτητα για να είναι πιο σταθερή η γραμμή και να μην υπάρχουν αποσυνδέσεις λόγο της IPTV.Αν η γραμμή ήταν και πριν σταθερή μπορείς να καλέσεις το τμήμα υποστήριξης και να ζητήσεις να σου χαμηλώσουν το SNR.Έτσι θα συγχρονίσεις πιο ψηλά με ρίσκο αποσυνδέσεων.Αν πάλι δεν σε ενοχλεί η πτώση ταχύτητας μένεις όπως είσαι  :Smile: 
Όσον αφορά την τηλεόραση και σε εμένα συμβαίνει ακριβώς το ίδιο.Δεν έχω βρει λύση να βλέπω σε όλη την οθόνη με HDMI σύνδεση τα κανάλια.Αν παρατήρησες βέβαια η πλειοψηφία του υλικού του videoclub (και του συνδρομητικού) προβάλεται σε fullscreen απευθείας με HDMI σύνδεση.
Εγώ έχω κάνει το εξης:
Έχω συνδέσει το STB και με scart και με HDMI και ανάλογα διαλέγω από την TV τη σύνδεση  :Smile:

----------


## Shadowjump

> Εγω φιλε μου ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα και απο 15+
> επεσα στα -13.
> Τους ειπα να μου κατεβασουν το S/N στα 11 απο 14 και ειμαι οκ.
> Και Net και IpTv.


Και που ακριβως πηρες τηλ. για αυτο??

----------


## tsomis

> Και που ακριβως πηρες τηλ. για αυτο??


Βασικα αυτοι με περναν τηλεφωνο συνεχεια.
Σε ενα απο αυτα τους το ειπα κι εγινε.
Φανταζομαι στο 8011135555....

----------


## arj

Παιδια να ρωτήσω κατι..
Η υπηρεσία πόσες μέρες έκναε να σας ενεργοποιηθεί διότι εμένα ακόμα τίποτα. 
Και έχω παραλάβει εξοπλιμό από την Παρασκευή.

----------


## GeorgeSot

Αν θυμαμια καλα ειχε ενεργοποιηθει σε μια με δυο μερες πιο πριν φυσικα παρω τον εξοπλισμο.Οταν παρελαβα και συνεδεσα εβλεπα κατευθειαν....Παρε κανα τηλεφωνο να δεις ρε συ τι πεζει μην καθεσαι και περιμενεις

----------


## arj

Σήμερα είναι το δευτερο τηλέφωνο που πήρα και είχα την ίδια απάντηση οτι δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα.
Με παρέπεμψαν στο 134 για την ακριβή ημερρομηνία ενεργοποίησης αλλά αυτό δεν απαντούσε λόγω τεχνικού προβλήματος. Πάντως απο οσα έχω διαβάσει δεν έχω καταλάβει κάποιον να περιμένει ενεργοποίηση μετά την παραλαβή του εξοπλισμού.

----------


## whitetower1976

Προχθές μου ήρθε ο πρώτος λογαριασμός λόγω νέας σύνδεσης  :Smile: 
ιντερνετ + conn-x tv + πακέτο απεριόριστες κλήσεις + αναγνώριση κλήσης και τα σχετικά
στην προνομιακή τιμή το 290 κατι euros!
χαχαχαχαχαχα
merry xmas!!!!

----------


## maik

> Προχθές μου ήρθε ο πρώτος λογαριασμός λόγω νέας σύνδεσης 
> ιντερνετ + conn-x tv + πακέτο απεριόριστες κλήσεις + αναγνώριση κλήσης και τα σχετικά
> στην προνομιακή τιμή το 290 κατι euros!
> χαχαχαχαχαχα
> merry xmas!!!!


Ειναι προκαταβολες αυτα. Δεν θα ερχετε καθε φορα τοσο.  Γυρω στα 45 τον μηνα.

----------


## Chris_Nik

> Προχθές μου ήρθε ο πρώτος λογαριασμός λόγω νέας σύνδεσης 
> ιντερνετ + conn-x tv + πακέτο απεριόριστες κλήσεις + αναγνώριση κλήσης και τα σχετικά
> στην προνομιακή τιμή το 290 κατι euros!
> χαχαχαχαχαχα
> merry xmas!!!!


 
290....??????? :No no:  :No no: 

Μπορείς να το αναλύσεις λίγο ποιο πολύ.....????

----------


## sexrazat

> 290....???????
> 
> Μπορείς να το αναλύσεις λίγο ποιο πολύ.....????


29,90 adsl, 10 IPTV, 14,75 πάγιο, 1,19 αναγνώριση, 14,9 Conn-X Talk  σούμα 56 ευρώ

Άν έβαλες τώρα γραμμή + 36 ευρώ. Για όλα τα πάνω αν είναι ο πρώτος λογαριασμός πληρώνεις προκαταβολές ένα δίμηνο δηλ. + 112 περίπου. Κερατιάτικα αλλά ουσιαστικά δικά σου λεφτά. Τα υπόλοιπα αν δεν δούμε λογαριασμό δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε . Πιθανότατα κλήσεις.

Ότι στο λογαριασμό σου έχει ημερομηνία επομένου διμήνου είναι προκαταβολές.

Κοίταξε αν βρεις τίποτα παράξενο (πχ κανένα τέλος ενεργοποίησης 34 και κάτι ευρώ) πάρε το 134. Σε κάποιους συνδρομητές είχε χρεωθεί από λάθος του Woms και έχει περασθεί αποχρέωση στον επόμενο λογαριασμό

----------


## Chris_Nik

Ποτε θα κανει κανενα λαθος προς τα κατω..... Ποτε...... :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση....

----------


## sexrazat

> Ποτε θα κανει κανενα λαθος προς τα κατω..... Ποτε......
> 
> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση....


Έχω δει και προς τα κάτω λάθη. Λιγότερα φυσικά αλλά όταν πάει ο κανονικός λογαριασμός ο συνδρομητής δεν πείθετε με τίποτα. Λάθη πάντα θα υπάρχουν όχι όμως εσκεμμένα.

Πχ όταν ξεκίνησε η καμπάνια του IPTV οι πρώτοι 50-100 συνδρομητές (μεταξύ τους και εγώ), από λάθος του προγραμματιστή ή του Woms δεν ξέρω, όταν κατέβαινε η κατασκευή στον τεχνικό του κέντρου του ΟΤΕ και αυτός την υλοποιούσε και έδινε το οκ στα συστήματα χρεωνόντουσαν επίσκεψη τεχνικού γιατί από παράβλεψη δεν είχαν απενεργοποιήσει στην καρτέλα του πελάτη την αντίστοιχη καταχώρηση.

Το βρήκαν τυχαία και μαμήθηκαν μια ολόκληρη μέρα για να μην χρεωθεί στους συνδρομητές. Τέτοια πάντα θα υπάρχουν αλλά και πάντα θα διορθώνονται έστω και καθυστερημένα.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι πουλάει περισσότερο η συνομωσιολογία αλλά η ταπεινή πραγματικότητα λέει ότι είναι ανθρώπινα λάθη συνήθως επειδή κάποιος-οι δεν έκαναν καλά τη δουλειά τους.

----------


## ermis333

> 29,90 adsl, 10 IPTV, 14,75 πάγιο, 1,19 αναγνώριση, 14,9 Conn-X Talk  σούμα 56 ευρώ


70.74 βγάζει η σούμα  :Smile:

----------


## BELIS

[QUOTE=sexrazat;2506473]29,90 adsl, 10 IPTV, 14,75 πάγιο, 1,19 αναγνώριση, 14,9 Conn-X Talk  σούμα 56 ευρώ

!!!!!Αυτά σίγουρα δεν κάνουν 56 ευρώ!!!Αλλά 70,74 ευρώ δηλαδή ελάχιστος διμηνιαίος λογαριασμός 141,48 ευρώ!!!Ο ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΣ!!!εεε μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας (που αν η IP TV πάει και από 15 ευρώ το μήνα τότε φτάνουμε στα 151,48 ελάχιστο το δίμηνο. :Thumb down:

----------


## sexrazat

Καλά ηρεμήστε. Λάθος πρόσθεση. Αλλά το θέμα του φίλου ήταν οι προκαταβολές και αυτό προσπαθούσα να του εξηγήσω. 

Ο καθένας τα βάζει κάτω και κάνει τις επιλογές του. Όποιος τα έχει όλα αυτά ανάγκη και δεν αντέχει τα 140 ευρώ ψάχνει για άλλες επιλογές ( On πχ ). Με γειά του με χαρά του.

----------


## whitetower1976

ειναι μεν προκαταβολες...
αλλα ρε παιδια συγκριτικα με αλλες εταιριες ειναι πολλα τα χρήματα...
βασικά έχει 15 χρεώσεις για εφάπαξ και περιοδικά τέλη...
πρέπει να τούς πάρω τηλ γιατί το έκαψα έτσι όπως τα γράφουν...

----------


## GEORGE 1969

ολα τα εχει η Ελλαδα Η ΨΙΦΙΑΚΗ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ τη μαρανε

........Auto merged post: GEORGE 1969 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

παντως για να μην αδικουμε τον οτε εχει ποιοτητα εν σχεσει με αλλους παροχους

----------


## xmperop1

> ολα τα εχει η Ελλαδα Η ΨΙΦΙΑΚΗ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ τη μαρανε
> 
> ........Auto merged post: GEORGE 1969 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> παντως για να μην αδικουμε τον οτε εχει ποιοτητα εν σχεσει με αλλους παροχους


Και προσεχώς VDSL.

----------


## GeorgeSot

Γνωρίζει κανεις ποτε προκειται να βαλλουν και αλλα καναλια???Τουλαχιστον ολα τα ελληνικα ελευθερα να τα εχουμε σε καλη πιοτητα...Κανα μουσικο...

----------


## ubuntubu

> Και προσεχώς VDSL.


Ομολόγησέ τα όλα τώρα.   :Lips Sealed:  :Whip:

----------


## skapetis

> Και προσεχώς VDSL.


Ένα χρόνο το παιδεύετε, καιρός ηταν.

Να δούμε και την τιμη του βέβαια γιατί έχω μια υποψία ότι θα είναι αστρονομική  :Razz:

----------


## Tiven

VDSL... μάλιστα.

Με τις γραμμές τι θα γίνει ? Θα τις ξηλώσουν σιγά-σιγά ή θα παίξει το VDSL με αυτές που ήδη υπάρχουν ?

----------


## emeliss

Φυσικά και δεν χρειάζεται να περαστούν νέες γραμμές για να παίξει το VDSL. Παίζει άνετα με τις σημερινές. Για αυτό σχεδιάστηκε άλλωστε. Αλλά πόσο προσεχώς και που, δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Tiven

> Φυσικά και δεν χρειάζεται να περαστούν νέες γραμμές για να παίξει το VDSL. Παίζει άνετα με τις σημερινές. Για αυτό σχεδιάστηκε άλλωστε. Αλλά πόσο προσεχώς και που, δεν ξέρω.


Άνετα ? Το γεγονός πως το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό συγχρονίζει κάτω από τα 15 (και πολλοί έχουν πολύ σοβαρότερα προβλήματα) σημαίνει πως οι γραμμές είναι χάλια. Δεν θα επηρεάσει και το VDSL αυτό δηλαδή ?

----------


## emeliss

> Άνετα ? Το γεγονός πως το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό συγχρονίζει κάτω από τα 15 (και πολλοί έχουν πολύ σοβαρότερα προβλήματα) σημαίνει πως οι γραμμές είναι χάλια. Δεν θα επηρεάσει και το VDSL αυτό δηλαδή ?


Όχι.

Στο adsl ο χάλκινος βρόχος ξεκινάει από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ και καταλήγει στο σπίτι μας. Ακριβώς όπως γινόταν και πιο πριν με την τηλεφωνία. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις το συνολικό μήκος είναι αρκετά μεγάλο, κάτι που περιορίζει την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού. Αργότερα ήρθε το adsl2, adsl2+ που βελτίωναν την κατάσταση στο ίδιο μήκος καλωδίου. Γραφικές παραστάσεις υπάρχουν στα άρθρα. Ο χαλκός δεν είναι χάλια. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις όμως έχει μεγάλο μήκος αφού κατά τον σχεδιασμό τους ενδιέφερε μόνο η τηλεφωνία (που δεν είχε πρόβλημα).

Το vdsl απαιτεί μια άλλη δομή δικτύου. Πλέον ο χάλκινος βρόχος δεν θα ξεκινάει από το παραδοσιακό κτήριο του ΟΤΕ, αλλά από ένα σημείο της γειτονιάς μας. Ιδανικό μήκος βρόχου είναι τα 300 μέτρα. Δηλαδή ξεχνάμε το μεγάλο μήκος του χαλκού από τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή μέχρι τον υπαίθριο κατανεμητή και θα μιλάμε μόνο για το μικρό μήκος από τον υπαίθριο κατανεμητή μέχρι την πρίζα μας. 

Αν έβαζες ένα vdsl dslam μέσα στον παραδοσιακό κτήριο του ΟΤΕ και έβαζες πάνω ένα βρόχο 2 χιλιόμετρα απλά δεν θα έπαιζε. Η τεχνολογία αυτή σχεδιάστηκε για άλλη χρήση, με άλλους περιορισμούς και έχει άλλες χαρακτηριστικές καμπύλες. Πλέον όμως υπάρχουν vdsl dslam που αλλάζουν τον τρόπο λειτουργίας τους σε μεγάλα μήκη και στην ουσία τότε λειτουργούν ως adsl2+.

----------


## gmmour

Για την ακρίβεια, αν βάλεις VDSL σε ένα βρόχο 2 χιλιομέτρων, πρακτικά επιτυγχάνει ίδιες επιδόσεις με το ADSL2+! Το VDSL λοιπόν, όπως πολύ σωστά είπες, έχει νόημα για μικρό μήκος βρόχου, δηλαδή DSLAM στο ΚΑΦΑΟ ή στον κατανεμητή του κτηρίου!

----------


## arj

Ωραια και καλά τα του vdsl αλλά τώρα έχουμε adsl2+ και μια τηλεοραση που προσπαθεί να παίξει πάνω απο αυτό!
Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα επιτέλους! Η τηλεόραση παίζει πολυ καλά προς το παρόν μου τρώει περίπου 400bps (κατεβάζω με 400 αντί 800 που κατέβαζα πολυ χοντρικά). Κατά το κατέβασμα βέβαια κάνει κάποια κολλήματα...
 Τα κανάλια είναι ενδιαφέροντα αλλά με χαλασε που δεν έχουν υπότιτλους ή ελληνικό ήχο. Δεν μπορώ δλδ να βάλω τους γονείς μου να παρακολουθήσουν.. Τις ταινίες στο συνδρομιτικό video club δεν τις σχολιάζω. Στο άλλο videclub είναι καινούριες αλλά κοστίζουν..
Αυτά προς το παρόν απο εμένα.. θα επανέλθω με νεότερα τις επόμενες μέρες

----------


## ektermist

να ρωτήσω κάτι βασικό, γιατί είμαι τελείος άσχετος, χρειάζεται οθόνη lcd για να έχεις την υπηρεσία?

----------


## blugosi

> να ρωτήσω κάτι βασικό, γιατί είμαι τελείος άσχετος, χρειάζεται οθόνη lcd για να έχεις την υπηρεσία?


Όχι...
(Ήθελα να σου κάνω λίγο πλάκα με την ερώτηση που έβαλες ρε φίλε, αλλά άσε μη μας βγεις και παρεξηγιάρης εκτός από άσχετος)   :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## ektermist

όχι μωρέ, κοροϊδέψτε άνετα,αφού είμαι τελείως άσχετος, το ξέρω! ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση !

----------


## lewton

> Και προσεχώς VDSL.


Άντε να πάρουν μπροστά τα πράγματα.

----------


## xmperop1

> Άντε να πάρουν μπροστά τα πράγματα.


Οι εργασίες έξουν ήδη ξεκινήσει και στήνονται οι οπτικοί δακτύλιοι σύμφωνα με αξιόπιστες πληροφορίες.

----------


## cpapas

> Και προσεχώς VDSL.



... και απότι μου είπε ενα πουλάκι θα βολευτούμε με αυτό γιατι το FTTH ναυάγησε από τον ΟΤΕ! Παρότι έιναι πανέτοιμοι και με εξοπλισμό, ήρθε εντολή από ψηλά να κάνουν ...κράτει. Για να πάρει τη δουλειά κάνας ιδιώτης  :Cool:

----------


## arj

Μηπως σας έχει πει και κανένα πουλάκι εάν και πότε θα βάλουν νεα κανάλια και εαν τα υπάρχοντα θα υποτιτλιστούν?

----------


## ermis

> Το προβλημα μου ειναι η HDMI συνδεση...παρολου που επιλεγω 16:9 το σημα που βγαζει ειναν σαν ελαφρα ξεχιλωμενο 4:3. Ακομα και με αλλαγες στην τηλεοραση (για 16:9) δεν καλυπτει πανω απο τα 2/3 της οθονης. (με εξαιρεση το promo channel!?!)
> Μολις το αλλαζω σε scart τοτε δειχνει κανονικα σε ολο το ευρος της οθονης...μηπως φταιει η τηλεοραση? (εχω μια Samsung 32``)
> Και μια τελευταια ερωτηση ...μηπως ξερει κανεις σε τι αναλυση εκπεμπουν τα καναλια?...μερικα δειχνουν σαν κακως συμπιεσμενα divx (με πιξελιασματα παντου)...υπαρχει περιπτωση να αλλαξει αυτο με την εμπορικη διαθεση απο 1/1/09?


Βλέπουμε ακόμα 4:3 γιατί τα κανάλια στέλνονται σε αυτό το format και η TV μέσω της hdmi δε μπορεί να κάνει scaling. Σύντομα θα στέλνονται και σε ψηφιακό 16:9 οπότε δε θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα!

----------


## ZT2000

Εμένα την προηγούμενη Τρίτη (9/12) το μεσημέρι με βρήκαν στο τηλεφωνο για την IPTV  και αφού συμφώνησα, μου ενεργοποίησαν την υπηρεσία το απόγευμα χωρίς να έχω τον εξοπλισμό ακόμα. Αυτόν θα τον πάρω αύριο την Δευτέρα 15/12, αλλά ήδη έχω προβλήματα. Πριν μεταβώ στην υπηρεσία IPTV είχα downstream 15600 kbps και τώρα γύρω στα 9500 kbps. Ελπίζω με τον εξοπλισμό να διορθωθει. Ειδωμεν

----------


## cpapas

> Μηπως σας έχει πει και κανένα πουλάκι εάν και πότε θα βάλουν νεα κανάλια και εαν τα υπάρχοντα θα υποτιτλιστούν?



Για την ακρίβεια, μια καρακάξα μου ειπε ότι ΔΕΝ προκειται να δούμε σύντομα νέα κανάλια. Εκτος και αν δώσουν οι Γερμανοί από αυτά που έχουν. Αρα τζάμπα το δεκάρικο κάθε μήνα  :Whistle:

----------


## ZT2000

[QUOTE=cpapas;2516494]Για την ακρίβεια, μια καρακάξα μου ειπε ότι ΔΕΝ προκειται να δούμε σύντομα νέα κανάλια. Εκτος και αν δώσουν οι Γερμανοί από αυτά που έχουν. Αρα τζάμπα το δεκάρικο κάθε μήνα  :Whistle: 

Με επιφύλαξη και το τονίζω με επιφύλαξη μέσα στον Γενάρη θα μπουν σχεδόν όλα τα μεγάλα ελληνικά κανάλια. Έτσι άκουσα από ανθρώπους μέσα στον ΟΤΕ  :Thinking:

----------


## ermis333

Aν σύνολο τηλέφωνο+ADSL+δωρεάν τηλέφωνα φτάνουν τα 60Ε το μήνα εγώ δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος για το VDSL....Μάλλον κανά 80-100άρικο θα έχει.....ειδικά αμα σκεφτούμε πως οι πάροχοι θα είναι δύσκολο να προχωρήσουν σε αντίστοιχες επενδύσεις, αφού δε ξέρω κάν αν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη από την ΕΕΤΤ για κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## arj

> Για την ακρίβεια, μια καρακάξα μου ειπε ότι ΔΕΝ προκειται να δούμε σύντομα νέα κανάλια. Εκτος και αν δώσουν οι Γερμανοί από αυτά που έχουν. Αρα τζάμπα το δεκάρικο κάθε μήνα 
> 
> Με επιφύλαξη και το τονίζω με επιφύλαξη μέσα στον Γενάρη θα μπουν σχεδόν όλα τα μεγάλα ελληνικά κανάλια. Έτσι άκουσα από ανθρώπους μέσα στον ΟΤΕ


Αμήν! :Smile:

----------


## tjetri

Έπρεπε να το προσφέρουν ΔΩΡΕΑΝ μέχρι να τελιόσει το δοκημαστικό στάδιο κατα εμέ...!

----------


## Chris_Nik

> Έπρεπε να το προσφέρουν ΔΩΡΕΑΝ μέχρι να τελιόσει το δοκημαστικό στάδιο κατα εμέ...!


 
Σωστος...... :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## alany

> Έπρεπε να το προσφέρουν ΔΩΡΕΑΝ μέχρι να τελιόσει το δοκημαστικό στάδιο κατα εμέ...!


Διαφωνώ. Όταν κάνεις δοκιμές θέλεις χρήστες που να το θέλουν πραγματικά αυτό που έχεις υπό δοκιμή και όχι όποιον θέλει απλά να δοκιμάσει. Εξάλλου τα 10 ευρώ είναι λίγα μόνο και μόνο του δωρεάν εξοπλισμού που δίνεται πέρα από τις υπηρεσίες που δίνει το conn-xTv.

----------


## isurfer

> Εμένα την προηγούμενη Τρίτη (9/12) το μεσημέρι με βρήκαν στο τηλεφωνο για την IPTV και αφού συμφώνησα, μου ενεργοποίησαν την υπηρεσία το απόγευμα χωρίς να έχω τον εξοπλισμό ακόμα. Αυτόν θα τον πάρω αύριο την Δευτέρα 15/12, αλλά ήδη έχω προβλήματα. Πριν μεταβώ στην υπηρεσία IPTV είχα downstream 15600 kbps και τώρα γύρω στα 9500 kbps. Ελπίζω με τον εξοπλισμό να διορθωθει. Ειδωμεν


Κι εγώ το ίδιο. Σήμερα το απόγευμα υποτίθεται ότι θα έρθει ο εξοπλισμός.
Πάντως εγώ δεν παρατήρησα πτώση στην ταχύτητά μου αυτές τις μέρες.......

----------


## maik

Επρεπε να πληρωνουν κιολας 30 € την μερα .

----------


## dwrean1

> Xαχαχαχα!!!!! γιατι το λες;
> Πλάκα πλάκα σε περιοχές με υπερφορτώμένα DSLAM(όπως πεντέλη) δεν θα δημιουργήσει προβλήματα; Λες και είμασταν εντάξει και τέλεια με την adsl και η iptv μας έλειπε...Ας κοιτάξουν πρώτα την δημιουργία κανενός DSAL και  minidslam εκεί που χρειάζονται...


Λαρισα - κεντρο μεταμορφωση - 600 μέτρα αποσταση.
Το καλοκαιρι έπαιζε απροβληματιστα 8mbit  και εδω και 2 μηνες , αν κοβοταν η γραμμη 8mbit ( εκλεινε το router) δυσκολα επανασυνδεοταν μετα απο 10 αποπειρες.
Δοκιμασα άλλα router , και τελικα ζητησα κατεβασμα ταχυτητας στα 4MBIT.
Παρόλα αυτα εχει αρκετα CRC errors , HEC errors και Error seconds

Δε βαριεσαι , υποχρεωση στον οτε δεν εχω , περασε 1 ετος , οποτε αμα γινει καμια στραβη με τα TV , παμε γι' αλλα.

----------


## beginer_25

Αντε με το καλό.

----------


## ZT2000

Τελικά τον πήρα τον εξοπλισμό.
Εντυπώσεις:
Το router είναι *SpeedTouch 780i WL*. Καλό εκ πρώτης όψεως το menu εύκολο αν και πολύ αυτοματοποιημένο. Δεν βρήκα οδηγίες χρήσεως  :Laughing: 
Ο αποκωδικοποιητής είναι εύκολος στο σεταπαρισμα. Η ποιότητα της εικόνας πάρα πολυ καλή, τα κανάλια λίγα προς το παρόν και το video club μάπα προς το παρών. Ας ελπίσουμε οτι από 1/1/2009 που θα αρχίσει η κανονική εμπορική δίαθεση της IPTV να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα.
 :Mad:  Αυτό που με έχει κάνει "να τα πάρω στο κρανίο" είναι η μείωση της ταχύτητας downstream από τα 15600 kbps προ ενεργοποίησης IPTV και τώρα έπεσε στα 8700 kbps.  :Mad: 
 :Laughing:  Μάλλον θα αρχίσει νέος γύρος "επαφών" με τον ΟΤΕ.  :Laughing:

----------


## tiramola

> Τελικά τον πήρα τον εξοπλισμό.
> Εντυπώσεις:
> Το router είναι *SpeedTouch 780i WL*. Καλό εκ πρώτης όψεως το menu εύκολο αν και πολύ αυτοματοποιημένο. Δεν βρήκα οδηγίες χρήσεως 
> Ο αποκωδικοποιητής είναι εύκολος στο σεταπαρισμα. Η ποιότητα της εικόνας πάρα πολυ καλή, τα κανάλια λίγα προς το παρόν και το video club μάπα προς το παρών. Ας ελπίσουμε οτι από 1/1/2009 που θα αρχίσει η κανονική εμπορική δίαθεση της IPTV να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα.
>  Αυτό που με έχει κάνει "να τα πάρω στο κρανίο" είναι η μείωση της ταχύτητας downstream από τα 15600 kbps προ ενεργοποίησης IPTV και τώρα έπεσε στα 8700 kbps. 
>  Μάλλον θα αρχίσει νέος γύρος "επαφών" με τον ΟΤΕ.



Μην περιμενεις και τρελη βελτιωση....και εγω ειχα 22500kbps για περισσοτερο απο ενα χρονο και μετα την ενεργοποιηση επεσα στα 17500...
Για 2 μερες μου εκανε κολπα και δεν συνδεοταν πανω απο 8200Kbps...μετα απο επικοινωνια μου και αναφορα του προβληματος το πρωι επανηλθε το απογευμα στα 17500...αλλα απο οτι μου ειπαν απο τον ΟΤΕ (επικοινωνησαν οι ιδιοι μαζι μου για να τσεκαρουν την κατασταση της γραμμης το ιδιο βραδυ!!) δεν προκειται να παει παραπανω. Προφανως βρισκουν την μεγιστη ταχυτητα ωστε να μην εχεις προβλημα με την υπηρεσια και την κλειδωνουν εκει...
Επισης μου ειπαν οτι και το να καταργησεις την υπηρεσια δεν σημαινει οτι αυτοματα θα επαναλθεις και στα προηγουμενα επιπεδα....
αυτο ειναι λιγο... σπαστκο

----------


## mmoukiou

> ...
> Επισης μου ειπαν οτι και το να καταργησεις την υπηρεσια δεν σημαινει οτι αυτοματα θα επαναλθεις και στα προηγουμενα επιπεδα....
> αυτο ειναι λιγο... σπαστκο


Αυτό δεν είναι απλά σπαστικό, είναι γελοίο. Έχω μετανοιώσει που πειραματίστικα με την iptv, και έχω πλέον χάσει κάθε εμπιστοσύνη που είχα στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## ZT2000

> Μην περιμενεις και τρελη βελτιωση....και εγω ειχα 22500kbps για περισσοτερο απο ενα χρονο και μετα την ενεργοποιηση επεσα στα 17500...
> Για 2 μερες μου εκανε κολπα και δεν συνδεοταν πανω απο 8200Kbps...μετα απο επικοινωνια μου και αναφορα του προβληματος το πρωι επανηλθε το απογευμα στα 17500...αλλα απο οτι μου ειπαν απο τον ΟΤΕ (επικοινωνησαν οι ιδιοι μαζι μου για να τσεκαρουν την κατασταση της γραμμης το ιδιο βραδυ!!) δεν προκειται να παει παραπανω. Προφανως βρισκουν την μεγιστη ταχυτητα ωστε να μην εχεις προβλημα με την υπηρεσια και την κλειδωνουν εκει...
> Επισης μου ειπαν οτι και το να καταργησεις την υπηρεσια δεν σημαινει οτι αυτοματα θα επαναλθεις και στα προηγουμενα επιπεδα....
> αυτο ειναι λιγο... σπαστκο


Το οτι θα το κλειδώσουν λιγο πιο κάτω απο την ταχύτητα που είχα μου το ξεκαθάρισαν απο την αρχή. Αλλά όχι και απο τα 15600 να πέσω στα 8000 και κάτι? Άντε μεχρι τα 14000 συμβιβαζομαι αλλά παρακάτω όχι
Και κάτι άσχετο. Με το τηλεπικοινωνιακό κέντρο που έχει το DSLAM της  ADSL γραμμής σου μεσοτοιχία σας χωρίζει και είχες 22500 kbps?  :Laughing: 
Κάνω humor χωρίς παρεξήγηση έτσι? Αλλά τέτοιες ταχύτητες υπάρχουν μόνο όταν είσαι κοντά στο κέντρο το πολυ 500 μέτρα

----------


## stako

> Για την ακρίβεια, μια καρακάξα μου ειπε ότι ΔΕΝ προκειται να δούμε σύντομα νέα κανάλια. Εκτος και αν δώσουν οι Γερμανοί από αυτά που έχουν. Αρα τζάμπα το δεκάρικο κάθε μήνα


[QUOTE=ZT2000;2516544]


> Για την ακρίβεια, μια καρακάξα μου ειπε ότι ΔΕΝ προκειται να δούμε σύντομα νέα κανάλια. Εκτος και αν δώσουν οι Γερμανοί από αυτά που έχουν. Αρα τζάμπα το δεκάρικο κάθε μήνα 
> 
> Με επιφύλαξη και το τονίζω με επιφύλαξη μέσα στον Γενάρη θα μπουν σχεδόν όλα τα μεγάλα ελληνικά κανάλια. Έτσι άκουσα από ανθρώπους μέσα στον ΟΤΕ


Χεχε, ποιόν να πιστέψουμε τώρα?  :Razz: 

Πάντως πιστεύω ότι με τα τωρινά κανάλια και υπηρεσίες δεν στέκεται η υπηρεσία σε κανονική εμπορική διάθεση, οπότε θα πρέπει να κάνουν το πακέτο πλήρες.

Α και κάτι άλλο απαράδεκτο, στις ταινίες ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΥΠΟΤΙΤΛΟΥΣ! Εγώ έτσι κι αλλιώς χωρίς υπότιτλους βλέπω αλλά..........μόνος μου θα βλέπω τις ταινίες? Παντελώς απαράδεκτο! Για τα δορυφορικά το καταλαβαίνω αλλά για τις ταινίες?!?




> Aν σύνολο τηλέφωνο+ADSL+δωρεάν τηλέφωνα φτάνουν τα 60Ε το μήνα εγώ δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος για το VDSL....Μάλλον κανά 80-100άρικο θα έχει.....ειδικά αμα σκεφτούμε πως οι πάροχοι θα είναι δύσκολο να προχωρήσουν σε αντίστοιχες επενδύσεις, αφού δε ξέρω κάν αν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη από την ΕΕΤΤ για κάτι τέτοιο.


Για τι upload θα μιλάμε στο VDSL? Αν παίξουν ταχύτητες πχ 10MBit το VDSL όσο και να κοστίζει θα έχει τεράστια επιτυχία σε εταιρείες. Εγώ πχ 1000% βάλω και ας μιλάμε και για 150€ το μήνα...

----------


## Chris_Nik

Καλα εδω εμεις χωρις iptv εχουμε πτωση απο 22 στα 16.....
Αμα βαλουμε..... μας βλεπω στα 10.... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## mmoukiou

[QUOTE=stako;2518903]


> ...
> Α και κάτι άλλο απαράδεκτο, στις ταινίες ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΥΠΟΤΙΤΛΟΥΣ! Εγώ έτσι κι αλλιώς χωρίς υπότιτλους βλέπω αλλά..........μόνος μου θα βλέπω τις ταινίες? Παντελώς απαράδεκτο! Για τα δορυφορικά το καταλαβαίνω αλλά για τις ταινίες?!?
> 
> ...


Νομίζω πως κάνεις λάθος. Όσες δοκίμασα να δω (βέβαια οι "δωρεάν" του συνδρομητικού στην πλειοψηφία τους δεν είναι ούτε για τα σκουπίδια...) έχουν υπότιτλους, απλά ...δεν είναι προεπιλεγμένοι αυτόματα. Πρέπει να πας στις επιλογές (πράσινο κουμπί) και να τους τσεκάρεις... Τώρα, αν το έχεις ψάξει και όντως δεν σου βγάζει υπότιτλους, δεν ξέρω. Όλα να τα περιμένεις πιά από τον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## isurfer

Επειδή λίγο πιο πάνω είδα αρκετά μηνύματα που αναφέρουν πτώση ταχύτητας λόγω της
υπηρεσίας, να σας πω τα δικά μου. 
Χθες λοιπόν, σύμφωνα με το "ραντεβού" όντως παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό. Το Speedtouch δεν
συγχρόνισε ποτέ πάνω από τα 8, τη στιγμή που το USR9108 έπαιζε πάνω από τα 15. Από το 1242
μου είπαν ότι το πιθανότερο είναι να είναι προβληματικό το Speedtouch, οπότε θα το πάω στο
κοντινό μου Oteshop για τα περαιτέρω..... 

Έδωσα (κατόπιν υπόδειξης) και μια βλάβη στο 121, γιατί καλά και τα 15 αλλά με 24άρα σύνδεση και 
440μ (η πραγματική/συνολική απόσταση) από το κέντρο, δεν λέει. Το πρώτο καιρό (κάποιες βδομάδες)
κλείδωνε πάνω από 21. Απλά το είχα αμελήσει λόγω φόρτου δουλειάς.

Προφανώς δεν δοκίμασα καν το IPTV (δεν καίγομαι κιόλας). 
Αυτά προς το παρόν.

----------


## stako

[QUOTE=mmoukiou;2518948]


> Νομίζω πως κάνεις λάθος. Όσες δοκίμασα να δω (βέβαια οι "δωρεάν" του συνδρομητικού στην πλειοψηφία τους δεν είναι ούτε για τα σκουπίδια...) έχουν υπότιτλους, απλά ...δεν είναι προεπιλεγμένοι αυτόματα. Πρέπει να πας στις επιλογές (πράσινο κουμπί) και να τους τσεκάρεις... Τώρα, αν το έχεις ψάξει και όντως δεν σου βγάζει υπότιτλους, δεν ξέρω. Όλα να τα περιμένεις πιά από τον ΟΤΕ...


Χαχα, και όσο έγραφα το ποστ σκεφτόμουν, "βρε λες να έχει επιλογή?"..........?  :Whistle: 

Οκ, λάθος μου!  :One thumb up:

----------


## dwrean1

> Xαχαχαχα!!!!! γιατι το λες;
> Πλάκα πλάκα σε περιοχές με υπερφορτώμένα DSLAM(όπως πεντέλη) δεν θα δημιουργήσει προβλήματα; Λες και είμασταν εντάξει και τέλεια με την adsl και η iptv μας έλειπε...Ας κοιτάξουν πρώτα την δημιουργία κανενός DSAL και  minidslam εκεί που χρειάζονται...


Οταν αγορασα πριν κανα μηνα το 585 V7 ειχε επιλογη μεσα για IP-TV
Βεβαιως εβαλα χτες το firmware 7.4.3.2  το οποιο πρεπει να σημειωσω οτι ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο αυτο που ειχε πριν (δηλαδη το 7.4.2.7 ).

Απλα εξαφανιστηκε η επιλογη για IP-TV που ειχε μεσα.

Για ποιοα IP-TV μιλαμε στην Ελλάδα. Δοκιμαστε να δειτε στο ιντερνετ ενα ξένο καναλι ( παιζει σταθεροτατα ) και μετα δοκιμαστε να δειτε οποιοδηποτε ελληνικο,  παιζει 5 δευτερολεπτα και σταματαει μετα.
Το σκαι για παραδειγμα παιζει λιγο , και μετα εχουμε βαρε8ει να βλεπουμε τον πιτσιρικα που παρκαρει το καραβι.

........Auto merged post: dwrean1 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Επειδή λίγο πιο πάνω είδα αρκετά μηνύματα που αναφέρουν πτώση ταχύτητας λόγω της
> υπηρεσίας, να σας πω τα δικά μου. 
> Χθες λοιπόν, σύμφωνα με το "ραντεβού" όντως παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό. Το Speedtouch δεν
> συγχρόνισε ποτέ πάνω από τα 8, τη στιγμή που το USR9108 έπαιζε πάνω από τα 15. Από το 1242
> μου είπαν ότι το πιθανότερο είναι να είναι προβληματικό το Speedtouch, οπότε θα το πάω στο
> κοντινό μου Oteshop για τα περαιτέρω..... 
> 
> Έδωσα (κατόπιν υπόδειξης) και μια βλάβη στο 121, γιατί καλά και τα 15 αλλά με 24άρα σύνδεση και 
> 440μ (η πραγματική/συνολική απόσταση) από το κέντρο, δεν λέει. Το πρώτο καιρό (κάποιες βδομάδες)
> ...


Αν μπορει καποιος εδω ας μας εξηγησει  την εξοδο IP-TV απο το speedtouch 585  που την συνδεουμε στην τηλεοραση ??

----------


## isurfer

@dwrean1: Δεν συνδέεις την τηλεόραση με το speedtouch, αλλά με τον (απαραίτητο) αποκωδικοποιητή
(στην περίπτωση του connX TV: Tilgin)

Σχετικά με τα DSLAM: O (τηλε)πωλητής που μου το πλάσαρε (γιατί δεν ασχολήθηκα εγώ), μου είπε
ότι όσοι γραφτούν στην νέα υπηρεσία θα μεταφερθούν σε άλλα DSLAM από αυτά στα οποία ήδη βρίσκονται, διότι είναι απαραίτητο. Ομολογώ ότι δεν το έχω ψάξει αν όντως ισχύει αυτό.

----------


## mmoukiou

> ...
> Για ποιοα IP-TV μιλαμε στην Ελλάδα. Δοκιμαστε να δειτε στο ιντερνετ ενα ξένο καναλι ( παιζει σταθεροτατα ) και μετα δοκιμαστε να δειτε οποιοδηποτε ελληνικο,  παιζει 5 δευτερολεπτα και σταματαει μετα.
> Το σκαι για παραδειγμα παιζει λιγο , και μετα εχουμε βαρε8ει να βλεπουμε τον πιτσιρικα που παρκαρει το καραβι.
> ....


Όχι, προς Θεού, μην τα μπερδεύουμε. H iptv δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα κανάλια που βλέπουμε στο ιντερνετ με τον  browser (internet explorer, mozila κλπ). Μιλάμε για μετάδοση ψηφιακού σήματος που φτάνει στην τηλεόραση από το router μέσω αποκωδικοποιητή. Καμία σχέση ούτε σαν λειτουργία και, βέβαια, ούτε σαν ποιότητα.

----------


## dwrean1

Ερωτηση:   Βαζοντας το firmware 7.4.3.2 στο TG585 V7   εξαφανιζεται το IP-TV
πως επανερχεται?


Καλα ολα αυτα, αλλα πως θα μας περισευει χρόνος να βλέπουμε τηλεόραση?
Εδω ολόκληρος πρωθυπουργος κατηγορηθηκε στα blogs , οτι εβλεπε πολυ τηλεόραση, 
( άρα δεν δουλευε).

Απορια:   Μετα ποιο θα ειναι το επόμενο βημα της forthnet?  
              θα δωσει το nova  τσαμπα!!!!

Και πως θα ζησουν οι καφετεριες?   Ολη τη μέρα στο ιντερνετ στο σπιτι θα τη βγάζουμε ?



Off Topic



Πως γινεται να ζηταμε κατωτατο μισθο 1400
τη στιγμη που δεν βγάζουμε ουτε 700?

----------


## alany

*Νέο κανάλι στο conn-xTV.*

Σήμερα προστέθηκε άλλο ένα κανάλι στο coonn-xTV, πρόκειται για ένα νέο κανάλι αθλητικού περιεχομένου. Είναι το conn-xTV Sports1

----------


## mmoukiou

> *Νέο κανάλι στο conn-xTV.*
> 
> Σήμερα προστέθηκε άλλο ένα κανάλι στο coonn-xTV, πρόκειται για ένα νέο κανάλι αθλητικού περιεχομένου. Είναι το conn-xTV Sports1


 :One thumb up: 
Άντε, καιρός είναι να δούμε εμπλουτισμό του περιεχομένου, να γελάσει και λίγο το χειλάκι για την πίκρα της μειωμένης ταχύτητας... Προφανώς, ο αρθμός 1 στον τίτλο του καναλιού υπονοεί πως θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλα.

----------


## cpapas

Χτες βράδυ με πήραν από τον ΟΤΕ για μια συνάντηση συνδρομητών CONNX-TV την Πέμπτη στις 7. Οι αρμόδιοι της υπηρεσίας θα συζητήσουν και θα ακούσουν λέει τις προτάσεις των πιλοτικών συνδρομητών για τo CONNX-TV. Λόγω υποχρεώσεων δήλωσα πως δεν θα πάω (μάλιστα προσφέρουν 30 ευρώ !!) . Καλό είναι όσοι μπορούν να πάνε . Πάντως δεν έχει ακουστεί ξανά δημόσια υπηρεσία να κάνει διαβούλευση με τους πελάτες της. Μπράβο.
 :One thumb up:

----------


## MNP-10

> Χτες βράδυ με πήραν από τον ΟΤΕ για μια συνάντηση συνδρομητών CONNX-TV την Πέμπτη στις 7. Οι αρμόδιοι της υπηρεσίας θα συζητήσουν και θα ακούσουν λέει τις προτάσεις των πιλοτικών συνδρομητών για τo CONNX-TV. Λόγω υποχρεώσεων δήλωσα πως δεν θα πάω (μάλιστα προσφέρουν 30 ευρώ !!) . Καλό είναι όσοι μπορούν να πάνε . Πάντως δεν έχει ακουστεί ξανά δημόσια υπηρεσία να κάνει διαβούλευση με τους πελάτες της. Μπράβο.


Γιατι εχει ξανακουστει να τους αποζημιωνουν για το χρονο τους?  :One thumb up:

----------


## cpapas

χαχαχα, τώρα που το λες, ναι δεν έχει ξαναγίνει. Αλήθεια υπάρχει άλλος χρήστης του φόρουμ που να του έγινε τέτοιο τηλεφώνημα??

----------


## ownagE_

> Χτες βράδυ με πήραν από τον ΟΤΕ για μια συνάντηση συνδρομητών CONNX-TV την Πέμπτη στις 7. Οι αρμόδιοι της υπηρεσίας θα συζητήσουν και θα ακούσουν λέει τις προτάσεις των πιλοτικών συνδρομητών για τo CONNX-TV. Λόγω υποχρεώσεων δήλωσα πως δεν θα πάω (μάλιστα προσφέρουν 30 ευρώ !!) . Καλό είναι όσοι μπορούν να πάνε . Πάντως δεν έχει ακουστεί ξανά δημόσια υπηρεσία να κάνει διαβούλευση με τους πελάτες της. Μπράβο.


 :Worthy:

----------


## Chris_Nik

:One thumb up: 


> Χτες βράδυ με πήραν από τον ΟΤΕ για μια συνάντηση συνδρομητών CONNX-TV την Πέμπτη στις 7. Οι αρμόδιοι της υπηρεσίας θα συζητήσουν και θα ακούσουν λέει τις προτάσεις των πιλοτικών συνδρομητών για τo CONNX-TV. Λόγω υποχρεώσεων δήλωσα πως δεν θα πάω (μάλιστα προσφέρουν 30 ευρώ !!) . Καλό είναι όσοι μπορούν να πάνε . Πάντως δεν έχει ακουστεί ξανά δημόσια υπηρεσία να κάνει διαβούλευση με τους πελάτες της. Μπράβο.


Πολυ καλο που θελουν συναντηση με συνδρομητες....
Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο ΟΤΕ :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## ZT2000

> Χτες βράδυ με πήραν από τον ΟΤΕ για μια συνάντηση συνδρομητών CONNX-TV την Πέμπτη στις 7. Οι αρμόδιοι της υπηρεσίας θα συζητήσουν και θα ακούσουν λέει τις προτάσεις των πιλοτικών συνδρομητών για τo CONNX-TV. Λόγω υποχρεώσεων δήλωσα πως δεν θα πάω (μάλιστα προσφέρουν 30 ευρώ !!) . Καλό είναι όσοι μπορούν να πάνε . Πάντως δεν έχει ακουστεί ξανά δημόσια υπηρεσία να κάνει διαβούλευση με τους πελάτες της. Μπράβο.


Η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι ο OTE το CONNX-TV το πήρε πολύ ζεστά. Εμένα με έχουν "πρήξει" στα τηλέφωνα για να μου εξηγήσουν για το πρόβλημα που τους ανεφερα σχετικά με την ταχύτητα που μειώθηκε. Και η αναφορά απο κάποιον παραπάνω για προσθήκη αθλητικού περιεχομένου του CONNX-TV Sports1 μου οδηγει στο συμπέρασμα ότι πάει να το παίξει αντι-NOVA μιας και η NOVA έχει αγοραστει από την Forthnet. Και επειδή τα πάγια για IPTV είναι σαφώς λιγότερα από ότι για δορυφορικά προγράμματα ίσως η Forthnet κάνει την NOVA IPTV  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## panbrav

> *Νέο κανάλι στο conn-xTV.*
> 
> Σήμερα προστέθηκε άλλο ένα κανάλι στο coonn-xTV, πρόκειται για ένα νέο κανάλι αθλητικού περιεχομένου. Είναι το conn-xTV Sports1


Περίεργο, εμένα δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά αυτό το κανάλι...μόνο το Αλτερ έχει μπει πρόσθετο εδώ και κανα 2 εβδομάδες. Εν τάχει, δεν έχω διακοπές, από 19800 συγχρονίζω στα 18800 και σε γενικές γραμμές ο Οτε αν και πιο ακριβός από όλους, τουλάχιστον παρέχει αυτό που πουλάει...
Με πήραν και εμένα απο AGB για το φόρουμ, θεωρώ πως θα μπορούσε να έχει γίνει online μια τέτοια κίνηση όπου θα μπορούσαν να συμμετάσχουν άπαντες. Τουλάχιστον είναι εμφανές πως υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον εκ μέρους τους...

----------


## ZT2000

> Η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι ο OTE το CONNX-TV το πήρε πολύ ζεστά. Εμένα με έχουν "πρήξει" στα τηλέφωνα για να μου εξηγήσουν για το πρόβλημα που τους ανεφερα σχετικά με την ταχύτητα που μειώθηκε. Και η αναφορά απο κάποιον παραπάνω για προσθήκη αθλητικού περιεχομένου του CONNX-TV Sports1 μου οδηγει στο συμπέρασμα ότι πάει να το παίξει αντι-NOVA μιας και η NOVA έχει αγοραστει από την Forthnet. Και επειδή τα πάγια για IPTV είναι σαφώς λιγότερα από ότι για δορυφορικά προγράμματα ίσως η Forthnet κάνει την NOVA IPTV


Τα πάγια έξοδα των εταιριών εννοώ  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Rock On:

----------


## mmoukiou

> Περίεργο, εμένα δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά αυτό το κανάλι...μόνο το Αλτερ έχει μπει πρόσθετο εδώ και κανα 2 εβδομάδες. 
> ...


Βγάλε το tilgin από το ρεύμα και ξαναβάλ'το. Λογικά, μόλις συντονιστεί θα έχει και το νέο κανάλι μετά το Σπορτ+ (θέση 9 αν θυμάμαι καλά). 
Σημείωση: Είναι ωραίο είναι που ομαδοποιούν τα κανάλια με βάση την θεματολογία.

----------


## panbrav

> Βγάλε το tilgin από το ρεύμα και ξαναβάλ'το. Λογικά, μόλις συντονιστεί θα έχει και το νέο κανάλι μετά το Σπορτ+ (θέση 9 αν θυμάμαι καλά). 
> Σημείωση: Είναι ωραίο είναι που ομαδοποιούν τα κανάλια με βάση την θεματολογία.


όντως, έγινε-βέβαια για να είμαι σίγουρος έσβησα και τα favorites μου...μήπως τελικά δεν πρέπει να βάζεις favorites???  :Thinking: 
ευχαριστώ πάντως...

----------


## arj

Ωραιο το sports1 αντε και 2 και 3  :Smile: 
Και σύντομα και όλα τα Ελληνικά κανάλια και ας έχουμε μικροτερη ταχύτητα  :Wink:

----------


## smartspiros

Και τώρα πάμε στα ωραια...

Εχει έρθει σε κανέναν απο έσας ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΣ του ΟΤΕ , με την υπηρεσία ενεργοποιημένη??

Αν έχετε απορία θα σας πώ εγώ το νούμερο που μου ήρθε.

Εχω ISDN 
Εχω ταχύτητα 8ΜΒ
Εχω CONNX-TV

Και το μαγικο νούμερο είναι *191,5* 

Αν αφαιρέσω το πάγιο της ISDN (31.8+φπα)=*37,84*
Συν τις κλήσεις μου (21,38+φπα)=*25,44*

Τελικα το ιντερνετ + TV = *128,22*

*Δηλαδή το μήνα 64,11....*.

Εχουμε και λέμε τώρα 

8ΜΒ=26,5
CONNX-TV=10
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 36,5 Τον μήνα ......

Τα υπόλοιπα 27,61 (*55,22*)τον δίμηνο πού είναι????

 :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## maik

> 8ΜΒ=26,5
> CONNX-TV=10
> ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 36,5 Τον μήνα ......
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα 27,61 (*55,22*)τον δίμηνο πού είναι????


Προφανως ειναι προκαταβολικες χρεωσεις. Πληρωνεις δυο μηνες μπροστα. 
Γραψε αναλυτικα τις χρεωσεις οπως τις λεει ο λογαριασμος.

----------


## sunandsky

Μια ερώτηση σχετικά με την έρευνα που διεξάγει ο ΟΤΕ για το conn-x, εμένα κάλεσαν από την MRB να μας ρωτήσουν σχετικά με το conn-x αν είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι κτλ, αλλά ήταν μόνο η μητέρα μου σπίτι (η οποία δεν είναι χρήστης του internet).

Είχε να κάνει με το αυριανό meeting ή μπα; Εσάς από ΟΤΕ σας πήραν;

----------


## MemphisGr

> Χτες βράδυ με πήραν από τον ΟΤΕ για μια συνάντηση συνδρομητών CONNX-TV την Πέμπτη στις 7. Οι αρμόδιοι της υπηρεσίας θα συζητήσουν και θα ακούσουν λέει τις προτάσεις των πιλοτικών συνδρομητών για τo CONNX-TV. Λόγω υποχρεώσεων δήλωσα πως δεν θα πάω (μάλιστα προσφέρουν 30 ευρώ !!) . Καλό είναι όσοι μπορούν να πάνε . Πάντως δεν έχει ακουστεί ξανά δημόσια υπηρεσία να κάνει διαβούλευση με τους πελάτες της. Μπράβο.


Στην Πάτρα δεν έχει γίνει κάποια αντίστοιχη κίνηση.Αναμένουμε  :Smile: 




> Και τώρα πάμε στα ωραια...
> 
> Εχει έρθει σε κανέναν απο έσας ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΣ του ΟΤΕ , με την υπηρεσία ενεργοποιημένη??
> 
> Αν έχετε απορία θα σας πώ εγώ το νούμερο που μου ήρθε.
> 
> Εχω ISDN 
> Εχω ταχύτητα 8ΜΒ
> Εχω CONNX-TV
> ...


Αν έχεις απορίες για το λογαριασμό πάρε το 134 και θα σου εξηγήσουν ακριβώς τις χρεώσεις  :Smile:

----------


## pan.nl

Προπληρώνεις πάγια επόμενων μηνών. Έπαθα κι εγώ έμφραγμα όταν είδα τον πρώτο λογαριασμό...

----------


## smartspiros

> Προπληρώνεις πάγια επόμενων μηνών. Έπαθα κι εγώ έμφραγμα όταν είδα τον πρώτο λογαριασμό...


Ναι ρε παιδιά... Κάποια λογική  υπάρχει για να έρθει τόσος ο λογαριασμος.

Αλλά έλα στη θέση μου  την στιγμή που ανοιγω το φάκελλο ....ΣΟΚ και ΔΕΟΣ !!! (και αντε πέστο στη γυναίκα σου το ποσό ..... :Very angry:  )

----------


## isurfer

Ο πωλητής μου είχε πει ότι για τους συνδρομητές στο ConnX-TV υπάρχει ξεχωριστό
τηλεφωνικό νούμερο για τεχνική υποστήριξη. Ξέρετε αν όντως αυτό ισχύει (και ποιο
είναι το νούμερο?). Δεν το ρώτησα εκείνη τη στιγμή......

----------


## panbrav

> Μια ερώτηση σχετικά με την έρευνα που διεξάγει ο ΟΤΕ για το conn-x, εμένα κάλεσαν από την MRB να μας ρωτήσουν σχετικά με το conn-x αν είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι κτλ, αλλά ήταν μόνο η μητέρα μου σπίτι (η οποία δεν είναι χρήστης του internet).
> 
> Είχε να κάνει με το αυριανό meeting ή μπα; Εσάς από ΟΤΕ σας πήραν;


Η εταιρεία παίρνει για να κανονίσει για την συνάντηση, όχι ο ΟΤΕ>

----------


## john_who

Παρέλαβα το κόνεξ Τ.V. το Σάββατο, αλλά επειδή έχω Δορυφορική Astra + Hotbird με συνδρομή στο Ελληνικό και Γαλλικό πακέτο, αφού το είδα λίγο, θεώρησα πως δεν είναι κάτι που μπορεί να μου χρησιμεύσει, χωρίς να σκέφτομαι τα χρήματα, αλλά το δεσμευόμενο Μπάντγουιθ και τον χώρο που θα πιάσει κάτω από την τηλεόραση.
Παίρνω τηλέφωνο στο 134 του ΟΤΕ από τις 17-12 και συμβαίνουν τα εξής:
την πρώτη μέρα σημείωσαν την αίτησή μου για υπαναχώρηση
την δεύτερη μέρα ξαναπήρα 134 (κράτησα και το όνομα αυτού που μίλησα) και ξανασημείωσε το αίτημά μου, αλλά και πάλι δεν με ενόχλησε κανείς.
την τρίτη μέρα ξαναπήρα 134 και ο κύριος που μίλησα μου έδωσε δύο τηλέφωνα επικοινωνίας
210 8847460 & 210 8223399 και ώ του θαύματος, το ένα δεν απαντάει και το άλλο μου λέει πως ο αριθμός άλλαξε, συμβουλευτείτε τις πληροφορίες καταλόγου!!!
ξαναπήρα 134 και μου είπαν πως πρέπει να κάνω υπομονή γιατί είναι πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα.....

*Που είναι η μπάλα; Ωεω;*


ΥΓ: Ονόματα και ώρες επικοινωνίας στη διάθεση κάθε αρμόδιου...

----------


## maik

> *Που είναι η μπάλα; Ωεω;*
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Ονόματα και ώρες επικοινωνίας στη διάθεση κάθε αρμόδιου...


Αν και εφοσον σε χρεωσουν φυσικα και μπορεις να διαμαρτυρεσε. Μεχρι τοτε ομως.....

----------


## cyberten

Καλή η υπηρεσία του ΟΤΕ παιδιά αλλά το μεγάλο μείον της είναι ότι κοστίζει ακριβά, πολύ ακριβά όμως...

----------


## Gordon`s

Εμένα που με ενεργοποιήσαν ούτε που αποσυγχρονίστηκε το router. Δεν νομίζω να σε αλλάζουν dslam. Μην ήταν κανα άδειο να πιάσουν κανα γεμάτο;

----------


## john_who

> Αν και εφοσον σε χρεωσουν φυσικα και μπορεις να διαμαρτυρεσαι. Μεχρι τοτε ομως.....


Δεν είναι μόνο τα χρήματα Μάικ, είναι και το μπάχαλο που επικρατεί...  αυτό θέλω να δείξω περισσότερο...

----------


## emeliss

Γι'αυτό λέει δοκιμαστική...

----------


## tsomis

> χαχαχα, τώρα που το λες, ναι δεν έχει ξαναγίνει. Αλήθεια υπάρχει άλλος χρήστης του φόρουμ που να του έγινε τέτοιο τηλεφώνημα??


Και σε μενα το ιδιο με την διαφορα οτι την ερευνα την εκανε
μεσω τηλεφωνου η MRB παλι με 30 Ευρω αλλα ηθελε 2 ωρες
και το αφησα.......

........Auto merged post: tsomis πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και τώρα πάμε στα ωραια...
> 
> Εχει έρθει σε κανέναν απο έσας ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΣ του ΟΤΕ , με την υπηρεσία ενεργοποιημένη??
> 
> Αν έχετε απορία θα σας πώ εγώ το νούμερο που μου ήρθε.
> 
> Εχω ISDN 
> Εχω ταχύτητα 8ΜΒ
> Εχω CONNX-TV
> ...


Σ'εμενα εγινε το αναποδο !!!!!!!μειωση!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## zeta

μπράβο στον οτε πάντως. Πραγματικά η συνάντηση με τους συνδρομητές είναι πρωτοποριακή....

----------


## arj

Έγινε τελικά η συναντηση?

----------


## Chris_Nik

> μπράβο στον οτε πάντως. Πραγματικά η συνάντηση με τους συνδρομητές είναι πρωτοποριακή....


 
Για πες τιποτα παραπανω...????

----------


## MemphisGr

Τις τελευταίες 3-4 ημέρες το IPTV μου υποφέρει.Κολήματα σε όλα τα κανάλια, το tilgin αργεί πολύ να μπουτάρει, μερικές φορές παίρνω μηνύματα "Αδυναμία πρόσβασης στην υπηρεσία" όταν πάω να επιλέξω κάτι από το μενού.
Υπάρχουν ανάλογα φαινόμενα ή φταίω εγώ?  :Smile: 
Θα κάνω υπομονή προς το παρόν ώσπου να ξεκινήσει επίσημα η εμπορική διάθεση.Αν και μέχρι τότε δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα βλέπουμε  :Smile:

----------


## vaylane

Hello και απο εμένα.

Σήμερα παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό και όλα καλώς. Δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο glitch πέραν της καθυστέρησης στα menu και στο zaping.
΄
Απο το νέο έτος και μόλις ξεκινήσει η εμπορική διάθεση θα μπούν και όλα τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια. "Σταδιακά" και "Χωρίς Χρονοδιάγραμα" όπως μου είπαν απο το Next2u :P :P

Cheers and Merry Christmas to Everyone  :Smile:

----------


## maik

> . Δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο glitch πέραν της καθυστέρησης στα menu και στο zaping.


Η καθυστερηση στο zaping ειναι δεδομενη λογω της διαφορετικης τεχνολογιας απο την απλη tv. Απλα πρεπει να το συνηθισεις.

----------


## pan.nl

Πήγα σε μια από τις συναντήσεις της MRB αφού με κάλεσαν και είχα ελεύθερο χρόνο. Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη όσα ειπώθηκαν, η υπηρεσία όταν διατεθεί επίσημα κατά τις 15 Ιανουαρίου θα κοστίζει 16 € το απλό πακέτο συν άλλα 7 € για το συνδρομητικό video club, έχουμε σύνολο 23 € τον μήνα. Όσον αφορά στα κανάλια, θα είναι τα ίδια με αυτά πιου έχουμε τώρα συν τρία μουσικά κανάλια, που δεν έχουν προστεθεί ακόμα. Σταδιακά θα προστεθούν όλα τα μεγάλα ελληνικά κανάλια. Τέλος θα υπάρχει υπηρεσία τύπου OnRec με τη διαφορά πως δε θα έχουμε πρόσβαση στα προγράμματα των τριών προηγούμενων ημερών μέσω server αλλά θα μπορούμε να επιλέγουμε τα προγράμματα που θα προβληθούν τις επόμενες ημέρες ώστε αυά να καταγραφούν στον σκληρό δίσκο που θα συνοδεύει τον αποκωδικοποιητή προς μελλοντική θέαση. Ο δε εξοπλισμός εννοήθηκε πως θα δίδεται δωρεάν στους συνδρομητές με δέσμευση ενός έτους παραμονής στην υπηρεσία φυσικά.

Αυτά...Καλές γιορτές!  :Smile:

----------


## panbrav

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε άπαντες..κολήματα έχω παρατηρήσει και εγώ τις τελευταίες μέρες. μαζί με περίπου 11 mbps της ταχύτητας μου τα οποία-αν δεν έχουν παει για σκι στην βουλγαρία- μάλλον κάτι αλλο τρέχει...

----------


## vaylane

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους.

1.Μερικές φορές χάνεται τελείως το σήμα απο τα κανάλια αν και τα υπόλοιπα menu options λειτουργούν κανονικά (Π.χ το συνδρομητικό Video Club). Όλες τις φορές πάντως που εμφανίστηκε το παραπάνω, λύθηκε με reboot του Tilgin.

2. Στην γραμμή μου δεν παρατήρησα κανένα disconnect η αποσυχρονισμό όταν ενεργοποιήθηκε η υπηρεσία. Πρίν απο το SpeedTouch είχα ένα Cisco 857 το οποίο κούμπωνε στην ίδια ταχύτητα (~19.000).

3.Εξεπλάγην όταν είδα οτι στο συνδρομητικό Video Club είχαν μερικές καλές σειρές (π.χ The Dresden Files, Entourage, Sopranos). Buffering δεν κάνει καθόλου, μόλις επιλέγεις να δείς κάτι ξεκινάει άμεσα. Απο ταινίες ελπίζω να βελτιωθούν, ευτυχώς που είμαι fun των Oldies.. :Cool: 

4. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν λέει να *νοικιάσεις* ταινία απο το κανονικό Video Club. Οι τιμές *που δεν νομίζω να αλλάξουν* είναι τσιμπημένες όπως έχει ήδη αναφερθεί. 

Αυτά προς το παρόν  :Smile: 

Cheers,

----------


## GeorgeSot

> Τέλος θα υπάρχει υπηρεσία τύπου OnRec με τη διαφορά πως δε θα έχουμε πρόσβαση στα προγράμματα των τριών προηγούμενων ημερών μέσω server αλλά θα μπορούμε να επιλέγουμε τα προγράμματα που θα προβληθούν τις επόμενες ημέρες ώστε αυά να καταγραφούν στον σκληρό δίσκο που θα συνοδεύει τον αποκωδικοποιητή προς μελλοντική θέαση. Ο δε εξοπλισμός εννοήθηκε πως θα δίδεται δωρεάν στους συνδρομητές με δέσμευση ενός έτους παραμονής στην υπηρεσία φυσικά.
> 
> Αυτά...Καλές γιορτές!


Δεν το καταλαβα αυτο μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις τι ακριβως εννοεις?

----------


## vaylane

> Ο πωλητής μου είχε πει ότι για τους συνδρομητές στο ConnX-TV υπάρχει ξεχωριστό
> τηλεφωνικό νούμερο για τεχνική υποστήριξη. Ξέρετε αν όντως αυτό ισχύει (και ποιο
> είναι το νούμερο?). Δεν το ρώτησα εκείνη τη στιγμή......


Ο πωλητής αναφερόταν στο Next2u , 8011135555. Είναι το παλιό support της Otenet. Εμένα μου είπαν οτι πλέον θα είναι 24Η/365 για όλα τα προβλήματα (Τηλεφωνο , Internet , IPTV). Σε αυτό φαίνεται να είναι αρκετά προσεκτικοί πάντως. 2 φορές χρειάστηκε να πάρω τηλέφωνο και ο χρόνος αναμονής ήταν μηδενικός.

Cheers,

----------


## panbrav

> Ο πωλητής αναφερόταν στο Next2u , 8011135555. Είναι το παλιό support της Otenet. Εμένα μου είπαν οτι πλέον θα είναι 24Η/365 για όλα τα προβλήματα (Τηλεφωνο , Internet , IPTV). Σε αυτό φαίνεται να είναι αρκετά προσεκτικοί πάντως. 2 φορές χρειάστηκε να πάρω τηλέφωνο και ο χρόνος αναμονής ήταν μηδενικός.
> 
> Cheers,


Πράγματι είναι μηδενικός, όμως: ουδείς απο εκεί μπορεί να απαντήσει για ποιο λόγο εδώ και μια σχεδόν εβδομάδα κλειδώνω πλέον στα 8900. (απο 19800)-το 80111....είναι πλέον μόνο για ερωτήματα τύπου username και password-σύμφωνα με την ευγενέστατη δεσποινίδα που απαντάει στα αναπάντητα ερωτήματα. Διαπίστωση 1η: το help desk των πρώτων ημερών connx tv δεν υφίσταται πλεον. Διαπίστωση δεύτερη-με στείλανε στο παλιό καλό 1242 (παρότι είχα ενημερωθεί οτι εφεξής η υποστήριξη στους συνδρομητές connx tv θα παρέχεται για όλα τα θέματα απο το 80111κτλ. Διαπίστωση 3η: το 1242, μετά από ολιγόλεπτη αναμονή, με παρέπεμψε στο (ακόμη) παλιότερο 121 για να κάνω έλεγχο ταχύτητας (αφού με ρώτησε εαν η γραμμή μου υποστηρίζει 24mbps-περίεργο, αφού την είχα τοσο καιρό-αλλά άκρα ανησυχητικό) το οποίο βεβαίως βεβαίως (121) δεν εργάζεται τέτοιες ημέρες και ώρες...αυτά τα ωραία, προς ενημέρωσή όλων.

----------


## pan.nl

> Δεν το καταλαβα αυτο μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις τι ακριβως εννοεις?


Με το κουμπί EPG έχεις πρόσβαση στο ημερήσιο πρόγραμμα των καναλιών, φαντάζομαι και σε πρόγραμμα 1-2 ημέρών παρακάτω. Οπότε μπορείς να δεις τί θα σου άρεσε να παρακολουθήσεις μελλοντικά, που όμως δε θα μπορέσεις για οιονδήποτε λόγο να βρίσκεσαι μπροστά από την τηλεόραση εκείνη τη στιγμή που θα προβάλλεται. Πατώντας ένα κουμπί από το τηλεχειριστήριο "μαρκάρεις" τα προγράμματα που θέλεις να καταγραφούν στον σκληρό δίσκο όσο εσύ θα λείπεις (και με τον αποκωδικοποιητή στην πρίζα εννοείται).

----------


## johndrim

Τελικά η καταληκτική ημερομηνία για την προσφορά σε όλη την Ελλάδα πότε είναι;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## GeorgeSot

> Με το κουμπί EPG έχεις πρόσβαση στο ημερήσιο πρόγραμμα των καναλιών, φαντάζομαι και σε πρόγραμμα 1-2 ημέρών παρακάτω. Οπότε μπορείς να δεις τί θα σου άρεσε να παρακολουθήσεις μελλοντικά, που όμως δε θα μπορέσεις για οιονδήποτε λόγο να βρίσκεσαι μπροστά από την τηλεόραση εκείνη τη στιγμή που θα προβάλλεται. Πατώντας ένα κουμπί από το τηλεχειριστήριο "μαρκάρεις" τα προγράμματα που θέλεις να καταγραφούν στον σκληρό δίσκο όσο εσύ θα λείπεις (και με τον αποκωδικοποιητή στην πρίζα εννοείται).


Μα ο αποκοδικοποιητης ο οποιος εχουμε δεν εχει σκληρο....

----------


## lewton

> Τελικά η καταληκτική ημερομηνία για την προσφορά σε όλη την Ελλάδα πότε είναι;;;;;;;;;;;


Δεν είναι.

----------


## Soti

> Δεν είναι.


Στο Γερμανό μου είπανε μετά τις 15 Ιανουαρίου και στο ΟΤΕshop το Φεβρουάριο. Δεν τους έχουν ενημερώσει για τίποτα ακόμα...

----------


## lewton

> Στο Γερμανό μου είπανε μετά τις 15 Ιανουαρίου και στο ΟΤΕshop το Φεβρουάριο. Δεν τους έχουν ενημερώσει για τίποτα ακόμα...


Α, δηλαδή να ετοιμάζομαι για Conn-X TV στο χωριό μου σε λίγες εβδομάδες;
Τέλεια!

----------


## vaylane

> Μα ο αποκοδικοποιητης ο οποιος εχουμε δεν εχει σκληρο....


Ο ΟΤΕ μας έχει δώσει το 1ο μοντέλο Mood 400-001. Τα επόμενα revisions έχουν hdd. Φαντάζομαι όταν ξεκινήσει κανονικά η υπηρεσία θα πάρουμε άλλο εξοπλισμό η θα αναβαθμίσουν τον ήδη υπάρχων.

----------


## GeorgeSot

> Ο ΟΤΕ μας έχει δώσει το 1ο μοντέλο Mood 400-001. Τα επόμενα revisions έχουν hdd. Φαντάζομαι όταν ξεκινήσει κανονικά η υπηρεσία θα πάρουμε άλλο εξοπλισμό η θα αναβαθμίσουν τον ήδη υπάρχων.


Να υποθεσω δωρεαν η τσου?????

----------


## Spanos

> Να υποθεσω δωρεαν η τσου?????


Λογικά θα αλλάξει η χρέωση, δηλαδή απο τα 10€ το μήνα θα πάς στην κανονική τιμή που θα έχει το πακέτο.

----------


## Tiven

> Α, δηλαδή να ετοιμάζομαι για Conn-X TV στο χωριό μου σε λίγες εβδομάδες;
> Τέλεια!


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## sexrazat

> Μα ο αποκοδικοποιητης ο οποιος εχουμε δεν εχει σκληρο....


Δεν υπάρχουν ακόμα τελικές οδηγίες για την εμπορική διάθεση. Η ανεπίσημη ενημέρωση λέει ότι όταν ξεκινήσει η εμπορική διάθεση θα έχεις επιλογή μεταξύ ενός δωρεάν αποκωδικοποιητή και ενός με σκληρό δίσκο που θα έχει κάποια οικονομική επιβάρυνση.

Παίζει και το σενάριο να παραταθεί η δοκιμαστική διάθεση για 15-30 μέρες ακόμα δηλ. να δοθούν και άλλοι καμιά 500αριά αποκωδικοποιητές σαν μεταβατικό στάδιο μέχρι να λυθούν και τα τελευταία προβλήματα και να ξεκινήσει η εμπορική διάθεση από Φεβρουάριο.

----------


## 75costas

> Λογικά θα αλλάξει η χρέωση, δηλαδή απο τα 10€ το μήνα θα πάς στην κανονική τιμή που θα έχει το πακέτο.


Ο ΟΤΕ έχει διαβεβαιώσει ότι η τιμή για τους πελάτες που συμμετέχουν στο πιλοτικό θα παραμείνει σταθερή για όλο το δωδεκάμηνο της δέσμευσης.

----------


## sexrazat

> Ο ΟΤΕ έχει διαβεβαιώσει ότι η τιμή για τους πελάτες που συμμετέχουν στο πιλοτικό θα παραμείνει σταθερή για όλο το δωδεκάμηνο της δέσμευσης.


Αυτό ισχύει. Η νέα τιμή αφορά πελάτες που θα αγοράσουν μετά την επίσημη εμπορική διάθεση. Οι παλιοί θα έχουν τα 10 ευρώ για ένα χρόνο

----------


## Chris_Nik

> Αυτό ισχύει. Η νέα τιμή αφορά πελάτες που θα αγοράσουν μετά την επίσημη εμπορική διάθεση. Οι παλιοί θα έχουν τα 10 ευρώ για ένα χρόνο


 
Λογικα θα πρεπει ολοι να ειναι στα 10 ευρω.... :Wink:

----------


## vaylane

Όχι. Στα 10 ευρώ είναι όσοι συμφώνησαν στην συμμετοχή του πιλοτικού προγράμματος με υποχρεωτική την 12μηνη συνδρομή. Ήταν ένα απο τα κίνητρα άλλωστε για να σε προσελκύσουν στο πακέτο..Σίγουρα όμως θα πληρώσουμε την αλλαγή του αποκωδικοποιητή ή το upgrade του.

Ας την ενεργοποιήσουν πρώτα και μετά θα πέσει το ξεβίδωμα του Tilgin να δώ που κουμπώνει ο δίσκος!

Χαρ χαρ!

----------


## MemphisGr

Σήμερα έκανα αναβάθμιση στα 24MB και το upload κλειδώνει στα 860.Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι 1024?

----------


## vaylane

Να κλειδώσει ακριβώς στα 1024 δεν ξέρω. Εμένα πάντως σε όλη την διάρκεια ανάλογα με τα restart που θα κάνω στο modem παίζει στα 850-1000.

----------


## cyberten

Εγώ πάντως θα περιμένω γιατί το πακετάκι του ΟΤΕ δεν κοστίζει μόνο 10€ που θέλει να διαφημίζει αλλά τα μαριοκέφαλά μου...Είναι το πιο ακριβό στην αγορά και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν τραβάει κόσμο. Γιατί με τα ίδια λεφτά βάζεις nova και αν θέλεις να κατεβάσεις και ότι έχει ο δορυφόρος πάνω του, σου λείπει μια κάρτα satellite και είσαι έτοιμος  :Razz: !!

http://www.devhardware.com/c/a/Perip...lite-PCI-Card/

----------


## vaylane

Το δορυφορικό είναι άλλη ιστορία . Κόστος εγκατάστασης + συνδρομή βγαίνει παραπάνω αν όχι τα ίδια λεφτά. Εγώ τουλάχιστον αποσκοπώ στο να έχω όλα τα ελεύθερα κανάλια σε 100% crystal clear απόδοση με τα 10 ευρώ του δοκιμαστικού... Λόγω της περιοχής που μένω έχω παλέψει άπειρες φορές με την κεραία! Έλεος! 

Για να κάνεις το αντίστοιχο με την Nova π.χ θα έπρεπε να πάρεις το βασικό πακέτο το οποίο ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ κοστίζει 25 ευρώ...και αυτό εφόσον το πετύχεις σε προσφορά της Forthnet. Δεν αναφέρομαι καν σε *μαύρες* λύσεις. Όλοι τις ξέρουμε  :Smile:

----------


## tsomis

> Εγώ πάντως θα περιμένω γιατί το πακετάκι του ΟΤΕ δεν κοστίζει μόνο 10€ που θέλει να διαφημίζει αλλά τα μαριοκέφαλά μου...Είναι το πιο ακριβό στην αγορά και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν τραβάει κόσμο. Γιατί με τα ίδια λεφτά βάζεις nova και αν θέλεις να κατεβάσεις και ότι έχει ο δορυφόρος πάνω του, σου λείπει μια κάρτα satellite και είσαι έτοιμος !!
> 
> http://www.devhardware.com/c/a/Perip...lite-PCI-Card/


sorry wrong post

........Auto merged post: tsomis πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Να κλειδώσει ακριβώς στα 1024 δεν ξέρω. Εμένα πάντως σε όλη την διάρκεια ανάλογα με τα restart που θα κάνω στο modem παίζει στα 850-1000.


Ετσι ειναι. και σε μενα...αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι στα 960 UP.

----------


## MemphisGr

Είναι φυσιολογικό λοιπόν από ότι φαίνεται  :Smile:

----------


## cyberten

> Το δορυφορικό είναι άλλη ιστορία . Κόστος εγκατάστασης + συνδρομή βγαίνει παραπάνω αν όχι τα ίδια λεφτά. Εγώ τουλάχιστον αποσκοπώ στο να έχω όλα τα ελεύθερα κανάλια σε 100% crystal clear απόδοση με τα 10 ευρώ του δοκιμαστικού... Λόγω της περιοχής που μένω έχω παλέψει άπειρες φορές με την κεραία! Έλεος! 
> 
> Για να κάνεις το αντίστοιχο με την Nova π.χ θα έπρεπε να πάρεις το βασικό πακέτο το οποίο ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ κοστίζει 25 ευρώ...και αυτό εφόσον το πετύχεις σε προσφορά της Forthnet. Δεν αναφέρομαι καν σε *μαύρες* λύσεις. Όλοι τις ξέρουμε


 @ vaylane + @tsomis

Αν θες να δεις τα ελεύθερα δορυφορικά όπως λες "πεντακάθαρα", δεν βάζεις το πακέτο του ΟΤΕ και αγοράζεις ένα πιάτο και ένα αποκωδικοποιητή μόνος σου ( η εγκατάσταση είναι όπως μιας κανονικής κεραίας, σημαδεύεις στο περίπου το δορυφόρο και μετά από το ηχητικό σήμα που "κουδουνίζει" το κεντράρεις καλύτερα ). Δεν υπάρχει κάτι παράνομο εδώ! Αν όμως θες και internet βάζεις την κάρτα που ανέφερα *μόνο* για να κατεβάζεις με ασύλληπτες ταχύτητες ό,τι έχει ανεβάσει κάποιος άλλος στο δορυφόρο. Αν τα θες και τα δύο περίμενε για να "βγουν" στην αγορά και οι υπόλοιποι σίγουρα με καλύτερες τιμές από του ΟΤΕ κ' ίσως με καλύτερες υπηρεσίες. Τώρα εγώ προσωπικά που έχω και forthnet + το δωρεάν δορυφορικό πακετάκι που ανέφερα δεν χαλιέμαι με την καμία γιατί και μεγάλη ταχύτητα έχω upload και κατεβάζω με 4ΜΒ/s όταν θελήσω κάτι από το δορυφόρο ενώ για ελεύθερα δορυφορικά κανάλια λόγος δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει!

----------


## Tiven

Off Topic


		Τι κατεβάζεις από τον δορυφόρο cyberten ?

Εγώ παλιά από Astra νομίζω, είχα κατεβάσει νεότερο firmware για τον δέκτη. Δεν το έχω συνδέσει βέβαια με υπολογιστή ποτέ.

----------


## tsomis

> @ vaylane + @tsomis
> 
> Αν θες να δεις τα ελεύθερα δορυφορικά όπως λες "πεντακάθαρα", δεν βάζεις το πακέτο του ΟΤΕ και αγοράζεις ένα πιάτο και ένα αποκωδικοποιητή μόνος σου ( η εγκατάσταση είναι όπως μιας κανονικής κεραίας, σημαδεύεις στο περίπου το δορυφόρο και μετά από το ηχητικό σήμα που "κουδουνίζει" το κεντράρεις καλύτερα ). Δεν υπάρχει κάτι παράνομο εδώ! Αν όμως θες και internet βάζεις την κάρτα που ανέφερα *μόνο* για να κατεβάζεις με ασύλληπτες ταχύτητες ό,τι έχει ανεβάσει κάποιος άλλος στο δορυφόρο. Αν τα θες και τα δύο περίμενε για να "βγουν" στην αγορά και οι υπόλοιποι σίγουρα με καλύτερες τιμές από του ΟΤΕ κ' ίσως με καλύτερες υπηρεσίες. Τώρα εγώ προσωπικά που έχω και forthnet + το δωρεάν δορυφορικό πακετάκι που ανέφερα δεν χαλιέμαι με την καμία γιατί και μεγάλη ταχύτητα έχω upload και κατεβάζω με 4ΜΒ/s όταν θελήσω κάτι από το δορυφόρο ενώ για ελεύθερα δορυφορικά κανάλια λόγος δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει!


Ευχαριστω αλλα εχω Satellite εδω και 20 χρονια οταν ηταν αναλογικο. :Wink:

----------


## vaylane

Μα δεν αναφέρομαι στα ελεύθερα δορυφορικά. Δορυφορικό έχω στημένο ούτως η άλλως. 1,5m dish , 2 μάτια + DigiMax DSR(Yumatu Clone). Εγώ θέλω να βλέπω Mega , Ant1 , Star , Alpha κτλ τα οποία είναι μόνο στο πακέτο Nova ( Με το βρωμο Irdeto Lock Grrr!!!). Ελεύθερα λέω στα UHF/VHF  :Smile:  


> Λόγω της περιοχής που μένω έχω παλέψει άπειρες φορές με την κεραία!


 Δεν είπα με το πιάτο :P

Cheers,

----------


## sdikr

> @ vaylane + @tsomis
> 
> Αν θες να δεις τα ελεύθερα δορυφορικά όπως λες "πεντακάθαρα", δεν βάζεις το πακέτο του ΟΤΕ και αγοράζεις ένα πιάτο και ένα αποκωδικοποιητή μόνος σου ( η εγκατάσταση είναι όπως μιας κανονικής κεραίας, σημαδεύεις στο περίπου το δορυφόρο και μετά από το ηχητικό σήμα που "κουδουνίζει" το κεντράρεις καλύτερα ). Δεν υπάρχει κάτι παράνομο εδώ! Αν όμως θες και internet βάζεις την κάρτα που ανέφερα *μόνο* για να κατεβάζεις με ασύλληπτες ταχύτητες ό,τι έχει ανεβάσει κάποιος άλλος στο δορυφόρο. Αν τα θες και τα δύο περίμενε για να "βγουν" στην αγορά και οι υπόλοιποι σίγουρα με καλύτερες τιμές από του ΟΤΕ κ' ίσως με καλύτερες υπηρεσίες. Τώρα εγώ προσωπικά που έχω και forthnet + το δωρεάν δορυφορικό πακετάκι που ανέφερα δεν χαλιέμαι με την καμία γιατί και μεγάλη ταχύτητα έχω upload και κατεβάζω με 4ΜΒ/s όταν θελήσω κάτι από το δορυφόρο ενώ για ελεύθερα δορυφορικά κανάλια λόγος δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει!


Με ασύλληπτες  κατεβάζει,  με τι ανεβάζεις;  συνδρόμη για το κατέβασμα;   Ping  

Είναι απλά δυο διαφορετικές  τεχνολογίες

----------


## GeorgeSot

Ποτε επιτελους θα βαλλουν και τα υπολοιπα ελληνικα καναλια???
6 Ιανουαριου φτασαμε...

----------


## mmoukiou

Τώρα που "φάγαμε" τα Χριστούγεννα, δεν θα μου κάνει εντύπωση αν φτάσουμε και στο Πάσχα με τα ίδια περίπου ερωτήματα... Η υπηρεσία αναπτύσσεται με ρυθμούς μηδενικούς..

----------


## sexrazat

> Τώρα που "φάγαμε" τα Χριστούγεννα, δεν θα μου κάνει εντύπωση αν φτάσουμε και στο Πάσχα με τα ίδια περίπου ερωτήματα... Η υπηρεσία αναπτύσσεται με ρυθμούς μηδενικούς..


Νομίζω ότι και ο Γενάρης θα φύγει με εγγραφή καμιά 500αριά ακόμα συνδρομητών στο πιλοτικό των 10 ευρώ μέχρι να λυθούν όλα τα προβλήματα και να αποφασίσουν μέχρι που θα πάνε εμπορικά και τι λεφτά τελικά θα ρίξουν για να στηρίξουν την υπηρεσία.

Μεταξύ μας δεν περίμενα και κάτι διαφορετικό. Έτσι όπως έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα με  Forthnet-Nova και τα δικαιώματα του Champions league και την On, νομίζω ότι όλοι περιμένουν να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο και όλοι φοβούνται να ανοιχτούν. Άλλωστε οικονομικά η IPTV στην Ελλάδα μοιάζει με τεράστιο οικονομικό ρίσκο.

----------


## gmmour

Η On από ο,τι ακούγεται εδώ, ψάχνει άμεσα για ρευστό, αλλιώς δεν θα μπορέσει να κρατήσει τα δικαιώματα που αγόρασε (κρίμα προσθέτω εγώ γιατί θα λειτουργούσε ως disruptive player στον τομέα της IPTV αν έμενε ανεξάρτητη και με champions league)...

----------


## arj

Να την πάρει ο ΟΤΕ να βλέπουμε πρόγραμμα Ον από την πλατφόρμα του...ε? καλά δεν θα είναι?

----------


## Iannis

Επιτέλους καλη κινηση απο τον ΟΤΕ (παλιά τον ελεγα πΟΤΕ) θα δουμε και εμεις στην επαρχια ασπρη μερα :Smile:

----------


## 4kkkk

Σημερα με πηραν τηλ. απο οτε ειμαι Πατρα και μου ειπε για 

-Δωρεαν εξοπλισμο μοντεμ και αποκωδικοποιητη
-Μου ειπε οτι απο Φεβρουαριο θα ξεκινησει να παρεχεται στο κοινο 
-Τελος η τιμη ηταν 10Ε  το μηνα

----------


## mmoukiou

> Σημερα με πηραν τηλ. απο οτε ειμαι Πατρα και μου ειπε για 
> 
> -Δωρεαν εξοπλισμο μοντεμ και αποκωδικοποιητη
> -Μου ειπε οτι *απο Φεβρουαριο θα ξεκινησει να παρεχεται στο κοινο* 
> -Τελος η τιμη ηταν 10Ε  το μηνα



Όσους προσέγγισαν τον Οκτώβρη έλεγαν πως από Δεκέμβρη θα αρχίσει η εμπορική διάθεση...
Στο τέλος όλοι "δοκιμαστικοί" θα είμαστε... :ROFL: 
Θεός ο ΟΤΕ.....

----------


## stako

> Όσους προσέγγισαν τον Οκτώβρη έλεγαν πως από Δεκέμβρη θα αρχίσει η εμπορική διάθεση...
> Στο τέλος όλοι "δοκιμαστικοί" θα είμαστε...
> Θεός ο ΟΤΕ.....


Και όσους τους μίλησαν Δεκέμβρη τους έλεγαν από Ιανουάριο!!! (εγώ είμαι ένας!)

lol

----------


## GeorgeSot

> Όσους προσέγγισαν τον Οκτώβρη έλεγαν πως από Δεκέμβρη θα αρχίσει η εμπορική διάθεση...
> Στο τέλος όλοι "δοκιμαστικοί" θα είμαστε...
> Θεός ο ΟΤΕ.....


Τουλαχιστον δεν βαζουν και τα υπολοιπα ελληνικα καναλια....

----------


## Gordon`s

> Τουλαχιστον δεν βαζουν και τα υπολοιπα ελληνικα καναλια....


Έλα ντε.. Αλλά που να εκπέμψουν τα "άλλα" κανάλια σε φυσιολογική ποιότητα...

----------


## GeorgeSot

> Έλα ντε.. Αλλά που να εκπέμψουν τα "άλλα" κανάλια σε φυσιολογική ποιότητα...


Γιατι να μην μπορουν?? :Thinking:

----------


## Gordon`s

O ΣΚΑΙ είναι χρόνια μπροστά σε τεχνολογία και μάλιστα ο μοναδικός στην Ευρώπη που εξέπεμψε 16:9 σε αναλογικό σήμα. Ο ALPHA μετά την μετακόμισή του στα νέα κτήρια, είπε πως είναι έτοιμος για την νέα τεχνολογία. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ακόμα πετάν αετό!

----------


## mmoukiou

Μπα, δεν νομίζω πως είναι θέμα υποδομής το να ενταχθούν τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια στο connx-tv. Κάτι αντίστοιχο με την on θα είναι, φαντίζομαι, οπότε δεν είναι θέμα τεχνολογίας.. Σιγά... Λές και το conn-x tv μεταδίδει high definition :Laughing: 
Μάλλον σε οικονομικά παζάρια καθυστερεί το πράγμα.
Α, παρεπιμπτώντος... πού είναι τα ντοκιμαντέρ οεο??? Εδώ και κάτι μέρες έχουν εξαφανιστεί από την λίστα (υπάρχει η κατηγορία "ντοκιμαντερ" αλλά χωρίς περιεχόμενο). Το βελτιώνει με καταπληκτικό τρόπο το προϊόν ο ΟΤΕςςςς

----------


## emeliss

> Μπα, δεν νομίζω πως είναι θέμα υποδομής το να ενταχθούν τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια στο connx-tv. Κάτι αντίστοιχο με την on θα είναι, φαντίζομαι, οπότε δεν είναι θέμα τεχνολογίας.. Σιγά... Λές και το conn-x tv μεταδίδει high definition


Θα μπορούσε. Έχουν οπτικές ίνες με όλα τα μεγάλα κανάλια, έχουν τα απαραίτητα mpeg4 μηχανήματα. Δεν είναι σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας.

----------


## mmoukiou

> Θα μπορούσε. Έχουν οπτικές ίνες με όλα τα μεγάλα κανάλια, έχουν τα απαραίτητα mpeg4 μηχανήματα. Δεν είναι σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας.


Συμφωνώ βεβαίως. Αλλά έκανα το σχόλιο αυτό γιατί αναφέρθηκε από ένα φίλο πριν πως τα κανάλια δεν εκπέμπουν σε σοβαρή ποιότητα... Αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρα αυτό το πρόβλημα, αφού η iptv του ΟΤΕ, της οποίας είμαι συνδρομητής, εκπέμπει σε sd και με τεχνολογία αντίστοιχη της On (φαντάζομαι), η οποία Οn έχει όλα τα μεγάλα κανάλια στο πρόγραμμά της. Επομένως δεν φταίει η ποιότητα των καναλιών που δεν εχουν ακόμα ενταχθει στο connx tv, αλλά μάλλον καθυστερούμε στα παζάρια. Καθαρά προσωπική μου άποψη, βεβαίως..

----------


## emeliss

Η αλλαγή εκεί δεν θα είναι τόσο δύσκολη. Το θέμα είναι αν το αγοραστικό ενδιαφέρον δικαιολογεί τις επιπλέον επενδύσεις που χρειάζονται. Τώρα τι γίνεται με τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια και το πότε θα μπουν, θα σε γελάσω.

----------


## sexrazat

> Η αλλαγή εκεί δεν θα είναι τόσο δύσκολη. Το θέμα είναι αν το αγοραστικό ενδιαφέρον δικαιολογεί τις επιπλέον επενδύσεις που χρειάζονται. Τώρα τι γίνεται με τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια και το πότε θα μπουν, θα σε γελάσω.


Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα, όχι μόνο για τον ΟΤΕ αλλά και τους υπόλοιπους (Forthnet, ON κλπ). Πολλά λεφτά για επενδύσεις, μικρό αγοραστικό καινό  και μεγάλο επιχειρηματικό ρίσκο.

Είναι λίγο φαύλος κύκλος γιατί από την άλλη δεν μπορείς να μείνεις κι απέξω και να αφήσεις τους ανταγωνιστές να κάνουν μόνοι τους παιχνίδι. Νομίζω ότι στη Forthnet θα τους έκοψε κρύος ιδρώτας με την προσφορά της On για το champions League και τα λεφτά που έδωσαν για την εξαγορά της Nova (άσχετα αν η On πιθανότατα δεν θα καταθέσει τις τραπεζικές εγγυήσεις)

----------


## arj

> Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα, όχι μόνο για τον ΟΤΕ αλλά και τους υπόλοιπους (Forthnet, ON κλπ). Πολλά λεφτά για επενδύσεις, μικρό αγοραστικό καινό και μεγάλο επιχειρηματικό ρίσκο.
> 
> Είναι λίγο φαύλος κύκλος γιατί από την άλλη δεν μπορείς να μείνεις κι απέξω και να αφήσεις τους ανταγωνιστές να κάνουν μόνοι τους παιχνίδι. Νομίζω ότι στη Forthnet θα τους έκοψε κρύος ιδρώτας με την προσφορά της On για το champions League και τα λεφτά που έδωσαν για την εξαγορά της Nova (*άσχετα αν η On πιθανότατα δεν θα καταθέσει τις τραπεζικές εγγυήσεις*)


Παίζει τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο? Δώρο άδωρο δηλάδή...
Ο ΟΤΕ γενικά αργεί.. σε όλα του, όταν κάτι κάανει όμως το κάνει καλά, οπότε ελπίζω πως εάν τελικά περπατήσει το iptv δεν θα μας αφήσει παραπονεμένους ως προς την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας

----------


## Tiven

> Παίζει τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο? Δώρο άδωρο δηλάδή...
> Ο ΟΤΕ γενικά αργεί.. σε όλα του, όταν κάτι κάανει όμως το κάνει καλά, οπότε ελπίζω πως εάν τελικά περπατήσει το iptv δεν θα μας αφήσει παραπονεμένους ως προς την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας


Μπορείς να μας αναφέρεις κάποια παραδείγματα σε παρακαλώ ?

----------


## arj

> Μπορείς να μας αναφέρεις κάποια παραδείγματα σε παρακαλώ ?


Σύγκρινε την αξιοποιστία του με αυτή των υπολοίπων εναλακτικών και θα καταλάβεις.
Πόσες φορές έχεις μείνει χωρίς τηλεφωνο από τον ΟΤΕ?
Την ταχύτητα ανταπόκρισης σε βλάβες, την ταχύτητα διεκπεραίωσης αιτήσεων για συνδέσεις, μεταφορές γραμμών, υπηρεσίες κλπ... :Wink:

----------


## KPERI

Με πηραν και μενα τηλ απο ΟΤΕ,αλλα θα ηθελα πριν αποφασισω να ξεκαθαρισω κατι,*μονο με το router* που δινουν γινεται δουλεια,με αλλο το δικο μου οχι?????????? (Belkin N1)
ευχαριστω.

----------


## pan.nl

Μόνο με το Speedtouch 780 και νομίζω και με το Speedtouch 585 μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις την υπηρεσία.

----------


## gatoulas

Ή με Cisco  :Wink:

----------


## Ingenius

> Ή με Cisco


Ποιος έχει όρεξη να σεταρει multicast και ΡΙΜ καταστάσεις τώρα....  :Razz:

----------


## tiramola

> Με πηραν και μενα τηλ απο ΟΤΕ,αλλα θα ηθελα πριν αποφασισω να ξεκαθαρισω κατι,*μονο με το router* που δινουν γινεται δουλεια,με αλλο το δικο μου οχι?????????? (Belkin N1)
> ευχαριστω.



μην παρεις......εγω το εχω 2 μηνες και (το εβαλα μονο και μονο επειδη δεν εχω καλη ληψη με την συμβατικη κεραια) και ζητημα να το εχω χρησιμοποιησει 4 ωρες. Καναλια δεν υπαρχουν και το συνδρομητικο βιντεοκλαμπ ειναι για κλαματα......ταινιες της πλακας και υποτιτλοι ασυγχρονιστοι.....+ το οτι θα σου μειωθει και η ταχυτητα του ιντερντετ....οποτε αν εισαι απο αυτους που κατεβαζουν πολυ και μεχρι τωρα δεν ειχαν προβληματα ...μακρια!
το μονο θετικο ειναι οτι η ποιοτητα ειναι σχετικα καλη.....

----------


## vaylane

> μην παρεις......εγω το εχω 2 μηνες και (το εβαλα μονο και μονο επειδη δεν εχω καλη ληψη με την συμβατικη κεραια) και ζητημα να το εχω χρησιμοποιησει 4 ωρες. Καναλια δεν υπαρχουν και το συνδρομητικο βιντεοκλαμπ ειναι για κλαματα......ταινιες της πλακας και υποτιτλοι ασυγχρονιστοι.....+ το οτι θα σου μειωθει και η ταχυτητα του ιντερντετ....οποτε αν εισαι απο αυτους που κατεβαζουν πολυ και μεχρι τωρα δεν ειχαν προβληματα ...μακρια!
> το μονο θετικο ειναι οτι η ποιοτητα ειναι σχετικα καλη.....


Όλα είναι σχετικά. Εγώ το έχω λιώσει αφού η συμβατική κεραία λόγω περιοχής δεν πιάνει σχεδόν τίποτα. Πήζω στο Alter και στα κρατικά βέβαια αλλά με σάλιο και υπομονή....θα μπούν και τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια  :Worthy: 

Το συνδρομητικό Video Club όντως δεν έχει καλές ταινίες και οι υπότιτλοι είναι ελαφρώς delayed. Όμως έχει ενδιαφέρουσα γκάμα απο σειρές (Πρίν απο μερικές μέρες μπήκε και το Mad Men) και φυσικά το ConnX-Tv Sports Channel.

Μείωση στην ταχύτητα δεν είχα καμία απολύτως. Απο Rapidshare κατεβάζω με ~1.8-2Mb/sec και όταν χρησιμοποιώ το IPTV πέφτει στα ~1.4

Cheers,

----------


## arj

Οι σειρές δεν ανανεόνονται συχνά μόλις χθες παρατήρησα πως στο σύνολο τους από 52 έγιναν 57. Και το έχω απο αρχές Δεκέμβρη. Θέλω να πω πως δεν μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις να βλέπεις κάποια σειρά διότι κάποια στιγμή θα ξεμείνεις από επισόδεια.

----------


## gatoulas

> Ποιος έχει όρεξη να σεταρει multicast και ΡΙΜ καταστάσεις τώρα....


Multicast Κανείς γιατί δε χρειάζεται.
Εξάλλου 10 γραμμες είναι όλα μαζί!

----------


## tiramola

> Όλα είναι σχετικά. Εγώ το έχω λιώσει αφού η συμβατική κεραία λόγω περιοχής δεν πιάνει σχεδόν τίποτα. Πήζω στο Alter και στα κρατικά βέβαια αλλά με σάλιο και υπομονή....θα μπούν και τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια 
> 
> Το συνδρομητικό Video Club όντως δεν έχει καλές ταινίες και οι υπότιτλοι είναι ελαφρώς delayed. Όμως έχει ενδιαφέρουσα γκάμα απο σειρές (Πρίν απο μερικές μέρες μπήκε και το Mad Men) και φυσικά το ConnX-Tv Sports Channel.
> 
> Μείωση στην ταχύτητα δεν είχα καμία απολύτως. Απο Rapidshare κατεβάζω με ~1.8-2Mb/sec και όταν χρησιμοποιώ το IPTV πέφτει στα ~1.4
> 
> Cheers,


αυτο λεω και εγω....μονο που στην περιπτωση μου προτιμω να βλεπω αλλα καναλια με παρασιτα παρα τα κρατικα κα το αλτερ...(εκτος και αν προκειται για ποδοσφαιρο)...
Και εγω απο rapidshare κατεβαζω με 1,7-1,8 η διαφορα ειναι ομως οτι πριν κατεβαζα με 2.2-2.3 και το router κλειδωνε στα 22.500 ενω τωρα με το ζορι στα 17.200 και τις περισσοτερες στα 16.000

παντως χτες που το ειδα εβαλαν καποιες ταινιες και ανανεωσαν τα μουσικα βιντεο.. τα οποια τα εχουν και σε 16:9 (!)....να δουμε....

----------


## Kernel panic

Πιστέυω ότι είναι  business μπούρδα το conn-x TV, ενώ ο ΟΤΕ θα μπορούσε να αυξήση την ποιότητα των ADSL σε κάποιες περιοχές κάθεται και κάνει υπηρεσία κάτι που θα μπορούσε να γίνεται σε ένα site. Αδιαμφισβήτητα οσο αναφορά το Video club .Όσο αναφορά την TV για πολλούς μία κάρτα TV φτάνει.
Όσοι δεν μπορουν να έχουν πρόσβαση σε αναλογική TV  ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ να έχουν πρόσβαση σε FULL 24 Mbps ADSL και να ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ADSL + CONN-X TV για να δουν ΤΙ??? Να δουν TV?
Είναι πάντως πιο πρακτικό να κάνεις broadcast σε digital TV τα αναλογικά κανάλια
αν έχεις την νομική κάληψη.Υποθέτω ότι χρειάζεσαι την ίδια νομική κάλυψη 
για να το παρέχεις ως ξεχωριστή υπηρεσία με το απλα να κάνεις broadcast .
Όπότε αν ισχύει αυτό τότε:
ψάχουν να βρούν ένα νέο τρόπο να μας αρμέγουν...

ένα χρήσιμο link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Television_in_Greece
 :Respekt:

----------


## makdimnik

> Σημερα με πηραν τηλ. απο οτε ειμαι Πατρα και μου ειπε για 
> 
> -Δωρεαν εξοπλισμο μοντεμ και αποκωδικοποιητη
> -Μου ειπε οτι απο Φεβρουαριο θα ξεκινησει να παρεχεται στο κοινο 
> -Τελος η τιμη ηταν 10Ε το μηνα


Έπεσε τηλ. και σε μένα σήμερα το πρωί και πριν από λίγο μου έστειλαν SMS ότι η υπηρεσία έχει ενεργοποιηθεί. Από εβδομάδα και oi εντυπώσεις μόλις έρθει ο εξοπλισμός σπίτι. Για να δούμε... Πάντως πέρα από την σχετικά ακόμα χαμηλή ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας όπως διαβάζω στο forum είναι όμορφο και στην επαρχία να έχεις δυνατότητα γεύσης από τις νέες εξελίξεις. Δηλώνω excited!  :Smile:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Επιτέλους να δούμε και μεις τα βιντεοκλαμπ λίγη πελατεία. Η IPTV θα συνοδευτεί με σταμάτημα της πειρατείας.(θα το κόψουν οι ISPs) Χαράς ευαγγέλια για όσους βιντεοκλαμπάδες  αντέξουν 1-1,5 χρόνο ακόμα.

----------


## mmoukiou

> Επιτέλους να δούμε και μεις τα βιντεοκλαμπ λίγη πελατεία. Η IPTV θα συνοδευτεί με *σταμάτημα της πειρατείας.(θα το κόψουν οι ISPs*) Χαράς ευαγγέλια για όσους βιντεοκλαμπάδες  αντέξουν 1-1,5 χρόνο ακόμα.



Το συντριπτικότατο ποσοστό των χρηστών βάζει γρήγορη σύνδεση για συγκεκριμμένη δουλειά... Αλλιώς μένει και με 54kbps... Αν το κόψουν αυτό θα βγάλουν τα ματάκια τους οι ISPs..
Όσο για την IPTV έχει πολύ δρόμο ακόμα για να καθιερωθεί στην Ελλάδα. Και αν καθιερωθεί. Για δε τα Video clubs, ίσως τα βλάψει περισσότερο και από την πειρατεία η iptv, αφού ο καταναλωτής θα νοικιάζει ταινίες χωρίς να σηκωθεί από την πολυθρόνα του και -κυρίως- χωρίς το σπάσιμο του να είναι μη διαθέσιμη η ταινία που θέλει να δει.

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Το συντριπτικότατο ποσοστό των χρηστών βάζει γρήγορη σύνδεση για συγκεκριμμένη δουλειά... Αλλιώς μένει και με 54kbps... Αν το κόψουν αυτό θα βγάλουν τα ματάκια τους οι ISPs..
> Όσο για την IPTV έχει πολύ δρόμο ακόμα για να καθιερωθεί στην Ελλάδα. Και αν καθιερωθεί. Για δε τα Video clubs, ίσως τα βλάψει περισσότερο και από την πειρατεία η iptv, αφού ο καταναλωτής θα νοικιάζει ταινίες χωρίς να σηκωθεί από την πολυθρόνα του και -κυρίως- χωρίς το σπάσιμο του να είναι μη διαθέσιμη η ταινία που θέλει να δει.


1ον. Εσύ με 19,90 που πληρώνεις για ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνία, αν σου έκοβαν το download θα έκοβες την σύνδεση; Σε λίγο δεν θα παρέχονται χαμηλές συνδέσεις. Αν κοπεί το παράνομο downloading οι isp δεν θα χρειαστεί να επενδύσουν και πολλά ακόμα. Από την άλλη οτι σύνδεση ήταν να πουλήσουν, πούλησαν. Για να αυξήσουν τις πωλήσεις τους θα πρέπει να πουλήσουν κάτι άλλο. Αν αυτό δεν είναι το iptv, τότε τι; Ποιος θα αγοράσει iptv αν μπορεί να κατεβάσει παράνομα; Άρα τι θα γίνει;
2ον.Κανένας ISP δεν θα έχει όλες τις ταινίες. Οι ISP θα έχουν αργότερα από τα βιντεοκλάμπ τις ταινίες και σε ακριβότερη τιμή(δες connex 3 ευρώ οι καινούργιες). Η πειρατεία δεν νικιέται γιατί είναι τζάμπα. Το iptv είναι θεμιτός ανταγωνισμός. Ήδη στα καλά βιντεοκλάμπ υπάρχει πληθώρα ταινιών(πολλές εταιρίες διανομής δίνουν έξτρα κομμάτια αν κρατήσεις ψηλα τις αγορές σου), ο χρόνος αναμονής δεν ξεπερνά την 1 μέρα στις καλύτερες ταινίες. Σίγουρα η αγορά δεν θα είναι ίδια, αλλά το 70% των καλών και μεγάλων μαγαζιών έχει μέλλον μπροστά του. Επιπλέον οι εταιρίες διανομής (odeon, audio visual, sony, village) δεν θέλουν με τίποτα να ξεμείνουν με τους isp σαν αποκλειστικούς διανομείς. Θα κάνουν τα αδύνατα δυνατά να επιβιώσει το βιντεοκλάμπ για να υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός. Από την άλλη υπάρχουν προγράμματα σε βιντεοκλάμπ πολύ οικονομικότερα και από την πειρατεία. Αύριο ξεκινάω πρόγραμμα στο μαγαζί μου με 16,90 νοικιάζεις όσες ταινίες θέλεις. Πραγματικά όσες ταινίες θέλεις. Πληρώνεις μόνο 50% καθυστέρηση(αν καθυστερήσεις). Αν βάλεις 15€ το Internet και καμιά 15 ευρώ τα dvd που θα κάψεις, δεν βγαίνει.

----------


## mmoukiou

Σωστά αυτά που λες. Αλλά, για να μιλήσω προσωπικά, δεν πληρώνω 19,90 το μήνα (αυτο ισχύει για πελάτες μιας συγκεκριμμένης εταιρείας), είμαι από αυτούς που "τους αρέσει να πληρώνουν και τον αέρα που αναπνέουν",  :Twisted Evil:  που έλεγε και ένα παλιό διαφημιστικό σποτάκι... Σίγουρα το ίντερνετ είναι πολύ περισσότερα από το να κατεβάζει κανείς παράνομο υλικό. Εμένα, όσο αφορά το κατέβασμα, με ενδιαφέρει μόνο HD υλικό, η αγορά του οποίου στην Ελλάδα είναι για γέλια (ελάχιστοι τίτλοι σε υψηλότατες τιμές). Και όσα μου αρέσουν από τα ελάχιστα που κυκλοφορούν, τα αγοράζω, γιατί έχω το ψώνιο του συλλέκτη. Αν όμως ο πάροχός μου κάνει κάτι ώστε να μην μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση σε αυτό το υλικό τότε πολύ απλά θα κόψω την 24άρα και θα βάλω 1mbps που είναι αρκετό για σερφάρισμα και επικοινωνία. Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα μιλάω βέβαια. Τα video club πάντως δεν έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν μόνο τους παράνομους του ίντερνετ. Έχουν και άλλους "εχθρούς", όπως οι εφημερίδες που μας πήζουν στα dvd χρόνια τώρα. Αλλά πάντα θα υπάρχουν και κάποιοι μερακλήδες, που θα πηγαίνουν στα video club να διαλέξουν μια ταινία.

----------


## vaylane

Μα σκοπός είναι ο καταναλωτής να μήν χρειάζεται καν να πηγαίνει στο Video Club. Σήκω να πάς να νοικιάσεις και μετά να το επιστρέψεις κιόλας..Why bother εφόσον μπορείς να το κάνεις απο την άνεση του καναπέ σου ? Επιπλέον ο βασικός λόγος που βάζουν IPTV όσοι βάζουν δεν είναι το Video Club αλλά η κατάργηση της συμβατικής κεραίας και τα *bonus* channels (π.χ ConnX TV Sports για τους football maniacs τα οποία ελπίζουμε να γίνουν 2 και 3 :P)

Επίσης, οι τιμές που έχει τώρα είναι απλησίαστες για να νοικιάσεις κάτι. Να είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα πέσουν στα ίδια επίπεδα αν όχι και χαμηλότερα απο τα VC.

O OTE θα βγάλει λεφτά απο τις διαφημίσεις μέσω των broadcast που θα κάνει. Δεν νομίζω να κόψουν ποτέ το παράνομο downloading. Δεν μπορείς να φιλτράρεις ΤΟΣΟ πολύ τι θα κατεβάζει ο πελάτης. Σπανίως βλέπεις σήμερα σε rapidshare και torrents ξερά AVI.  :Smile:

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Ένα mail να στείλουν τυχαία σε όσους κατεβάζουν με torrent, χωρίς να ξέρουν οι isp τι κατεβάζει ο άλλος(τι να κατεβάζει άραγε :Wink:  το 50% θα σταματήσει να κατεβάζει αυτόματα. Θα μπει και ο isp στο διαμοίρασμα δει βρει και εκεί χιλιάδες χρήστες και τέρμα το παραμύθι. Θα το πουν και οι ειδήσεις οτι κυνηγάνε το παράνομο downloading και τέρμα. 
Τους άλλους τους οικονομικούς λόγους τους εξηγώ παραπάνω. Κάποτε το βιντεοκλάμπ είχαν το 90% της αγοράς(προ εφημερίδας). Τώρα θα περιοριστεί στο 40-50%. Λεφτά από διαφήμιση δεν βγάζει η κλασική τηλεόραση, θα βγάλει η iptv; Οι πρώτοι που θα παίρνουν στα χέρια τους τις ταινίες θα είναι τα βίντεοκλάμπ(όχι το internet), και οι μόνοι που θα έχουν όλες τις εταιρίες πάλι τα βιντεοκλάμπ θα είναι. Φαντάζεσαι να είσαι στην forthnet, και το Dark Knight να το έχει το connex.(Συμφωνίες, δες vivodi warner)
Και εννοείται πως δεν θέλουν τον καταναλωτή στην πολυθρόνα. Πως θα αγοράσεις τότε καινούργια τηλεόραση. Blue ray player. Άσε που σε καμιά 5-6 χρόνια θα βγούν οι δίσκοι Real D. 1 Tera παρακαλώ η ταινία. Οπτική ίνα να έχεις στο σπίτι δεν γίνεται.

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Δεν μπορει να ανταγωνιστει την on

----------


## vaylane

Δεν συμφέρει *κανέναν* provider να σου φιλτράρει τα download. Εάν υπάρξει τέτοιο σενάριο, όλοι όσοι έχουν 24ρι και 8ρι θα το μειώσουν πολύ απλά στο 1 μιας και είναι υπέραρκετο και για online gaming και για browsing. Η μήπως νομίζεις οτι δεν το γνωρίζουν αυτό ήδη ? Τους βολεύει όμως γιατί βγάζουν τα κέρδη τους έτσι..

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Δεν συμφέρει *κανέναν* provider να σου φιλτράρει τα download. Εάν υπάρξει τέτοιο σενάριο, όλοι όσοι έχουν 24ρι και 8ρι θα το μειώσουν πολύ απλά στο 1 μιας και είναι υπέραρκετο και για online gaming και για browsing. Η μήπως νομίζεις οτι δεν το γνωρίζουν αυτό ήδη ? Τους βολεύει όμως γιατί βγάζουν τα κέρδη τους έτσι..


Δεν θα υπάρχουν συνδέσεις 1mb. Τα λεφτά από iptv είναι πολλά. Το downloading οτι πούλησε πούλησε.

----------


## paraskdi

> Δεν θα υπάρχουν συνδέσεις 1mb. Τα λεφτά από iptv είναι πολλά. Το downloading οτι πούλησε πούλησε.


Που το βασίζεις αυτό;

----------


## gmmour

> Δεν θα υπάρχουν συνδέσεις 1mb. Τα λεφτά από iptv είναι πολλά. Το downloading οτι πούλησε πούλησε.


Φίλε βιντεοκλαμπά, δυστυχώς ψάχνεις να βρεις μια εξήγηση ώστε να μην δεχτείς το αυτονόητο, ότι το επάγγελμα σας μεσοπρόθεσμα είτε θα χαθεί είτε θα πρέπει να μετεξελιχθεί... Ήδη για παράδειγμα η σέβεν, που είναι μια μεγάλη αλυσίδα στο χώρο, προέβη σε μια αλλαγή τιμολογιακής πολιτικής που δείχνει ότι προσπαθεί να προστατευτεί όσο γίνεται από το επερχόμενο τσουνάμι της συνδρομητικής pay-per-view τηλεόρασης η οποία σε συνδιασμό με τα torrents, την netflix και τα λοιπά, δείχνουν το οπτικοακουστικό μέλλον της οικιακής διασκέδασης που δεν θα περιλαμβάνει πλέον οπτικά μέσα αποθήκευσης παρά ζωντανή μετάδοση από το δίκτυο...
Όπως και η μουσική βιομηχανία και παλαιότερα τα φωτογραφεία, θα πρέπει να βρείτε έξυπνους τρόπους να επιβιώσετε σε έναν τεχνολογικό κόσμο που αλλάζει... Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα βιντεοκλάμπ είναι ένα προϊόν των 80ς και απ'ό.τι φαίνεται, φτάνει η ημερομηνία λήξης...
Τελευταία φορά προσωπικα πήγα στο βιντεοκλάμπ το 2003 αν θυμάμαι καλά... Μετά ήρθαν οι ταινίες από το άμαζον, τις εφημερίδες, τα τορρεντς και εσχάτως το youtube και η on...

----------


## giorgosgudelias

> Που το βασίζεις αυτό;


Ποιο από όλα; Οτι δεν θα υπάρχουν συνδέσεις  1mb; Και να υπάρχουν θα κοστίζουν 1-2 ευρώ φθηνότερα από μια 10mb. Δεν τους χαλάει καθόλου.

Οτι τα λεφτά της iptv είναι πολλά; Είναι.

Το οτι το downloading οτι πούλησε πούλησε. Πόσοι έμειναν χωρίς Internet; Σίγουρα όχι πολλοί. Πόσοι χωρίς iptv; Θα πάρει κανείς iptv ή θα νοικιάσει κανείς από το εικονικό βιντεοκλάμπ ταινία που μπορεί να την κατεβάσει τζάμπα; ΟΧΙ. Τι θα κάνουν για να προωθήσουν το καινούργιο τους προϊόν, τώρα που εθίστηκες στις πολλές ταινίες; Μήπως λέω εγώ  θα σου κόψουν το παράνομο downloading; 

Τα έλεγα από πέρσι αυτά, κανείς δεν με άκουγε. Τώρα κάποιοι το σκέφτονται. Όλες οι εταιρίες ξεκίνησαν iptv. Οι μισοί από αυτούς που κατεβάζανε θα έρθουν στα βιντεοκλάμπ.
Άσε που οι isp θα έχουν λίγες από τις ταινίες διαθέσιμες. Δες vivodi- warner. Από που θα πάρεις το Dark Knight αν ο isp σου δεν την έχει;

Σε κάνα χρόνο τα λέμε παιδιά. Σας περιμένουμε πάλι πίσω στα βιντεοκλάμπ. Όσα θα αντέξουν μέχρι τότε.

........Auto merged post: giorgosgudelias πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Φίλε βιντεοκλαμπά, δυστυχώς ψάχνεις να βρεις μια εξήγηση ώστε να μην δεχτείς το αυτονόητο, ότι το επάγγελμα σας μεσοπρόθεσμα είτε θα χαθεί είτε θα πρέπει να μετεξελιχθεί... Ήδη για παράδειγμα η σέβεν, που είναι μια μεγάλη αλυσίδα στο χώρο, προέβη σε μια αλλαγή τιμολογιακής πολιτικής που δείχνει ότι προσπαθεί να προστατευτεί όσο γίνεται από το επερχόμενο τσουνάμι της συνδρομητικής pay-per-view τηλεόρασης η οποία σε συνδιασμό με τα torrents, την netflix και τα λοιπά, δείχνουν το οπτικοακουστικό μέλλον της οικιακής διασκέδασης που δεν θα περιλαμβάνει πλέον οπτικά μέσα αποθήκευσης παρά ζωντανή μετάδοση από το δίκτυο...
> Όπως και η μουσική βιομηχανία και παλαιότερα τα φωτογραφεία, θα πρέπει να βρείτε έξυπνους τρόπους να επιβιώσετε σε έναν τεχνολογικό κόσμο που αλλάζει... Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα βιντεοκλάμπ είναι ένα προϊόν των 80ς και απ'ό.τι φαίνεται, φτάνει η ημερομηνία λήξης...
> Τελευταία φορά προσωπικα πήγα στο βιντεοκλάμπ το 2003 αν θυμάμαι καλά... Μετά ήρθαν οι ταινίες από το άμαζον, τις εφημερίδες, τα τορρεντς και εσχάτως το youtube και η on...


Όσο για τα seven, αυτό που έκαναν, το έκαναν για να μαζέψουν πελάτες και να δείξουν πελατολόγειο σε μεγάλες ενδιαφερόμενες εταιρίες. Τα seven πωλούνται.
Τα καταστήματα χάνουν.

----------


## ownagE_

Το downloading δε θα κοπεί ποτέ..  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## mitron

> Επιτέλους να δούμε και μεις τα βιντεοκλαμπ λίγη πελατεία. Η IPTV θα συνοδευτεί με σταμάτημα της πειρατείας.(θα το κόψουν οι ISPs) Χαράς ευαγγέλια για όσους βιντεοκλαμπάδες  αντέξουν 1-1,5 χρόνο ακόμα.





> Δεν συμφέρει *κανέναν* provider να σου φιλτράρει τα download. Εάν υπάρξει τέτοιο σενάριο, όλοι όσοι έχουν 24ρι και 8ρι θα το μειώσουν πολύ απλά στο 1 μιας και είναι υπέραρκετο και για online gaming και για browsing. Η μήπως νομίζεις οτι δεν το γνωρίζουν αυτό ήδη ? Τους βολεύει όμως γιατί βγάζουν τα κέρδη τους έτσι..


   Η αλήθεια είναι πως οι μεγάλοι ISP έχουν σκεφτεί να φιλτράρουν την κίνηση των συνδρομητών dsl αλλά όχι  για να ελέγξουν την πειρατεία.
 Το μεγάλο bandwidth που χρειάζονται τα torrents και p2p δημιουργούν προβλήματα στους παρόχους με αποτέλεσμα να θέλουν να φιλτράρουν την κίνηση... Σκέπτονται όμως και τις συνέπειες. Αν το κάνουν μεμονωμένα δεν θα έχει αποτέλεσμα, καθώς οι χρήστες που κάνουν συστηματικό downloading θα μετακινηθούν προς τους παρόχους που δεν φιλτράρουν. Αν όμως το κάνουν όλοι οι πάροχοι μαζί, με κοινή απόφαση, θα έχει αποτελέσματα. 

Η γνώμη μου είναι πάντως πως το φιλτράρισμα δεν θα γίνει για όλους τους συνδρομητές. Νομίζω πως δεν έχουν σκοπό να φιλτράρουν τις DSL με static IP (που χρησιμοποιούν περισσότερο οι εταιρείες), παρά μόνο αυτές με dynamic, τις απλές δηλαδή.

----------


## WagItchyef

Δοκίμασες τον Miro (δωρεάν και open source) client για Internet TV (προτείνω να δεις το κανάλι "Loaded HD");

Με ποιο δικαίωμα θα μου περιορίσουν το bandwidth; Αυτό είναι λάθος προσέγγιση.

----------


## maik

> Δοκίμασες τον Miro (δωρεάν και open source) client για Internet TV (προτείνω να δεις το κανάλι "Loaded HD");


Η ip-tv δεν ειναι streaming. Ειναι αλλο διαφορετικο πραγμα.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Η ip-tv δεν ειναι streaming. Ειναι αλλο διαφορετικο πραγμα.


Το "Miro" δεν χρησιμοποιεί (μόνο; ) απευθείας streaming, αλλά είναι (και; ) P2P. Αλλά νομίζω ότι το δωρεάν "Livestation" χρησιμοποιεί απευθείας streaming (χρησιμοποιώ και τα δύο σε Linux, αλλά είναι διαθέσιμα και για τα Windows).

Σε κάθε περίπτωση το μεγάλο bandwidth έχει εφαρμογές, και νομίζω ότι η προσέγγιση να μειώσουμε την κατανάλωση bandwidth, είναι προς την λάθος κατεύθυνση.

----------


## asmar

Γνωρίζει κανείς πότε θα αρχίσει η διάθεση;

----------


## vaylane

Απο μήνα σε μήνα το τραβάνε. Εαν δεν το *τεντώσουν* και άλλο μέχρι τον Μάρτιο θα ξεκινήσει η διάθεση.

----------


## Dagalidis

Οσοι από εσας έχουν ASUS WL-600G και θέλουν να έχουν πλήρες και λειτουργικό DMT TOOL και να χρησιμοποιήσουν το ASUS αντί το THOMSON του ΟΤΕ για IPTV, σας εχω ετοιμάσει έναν οδηγό για το πως θα κάνετε κάτι τέτοιο.

Απλώς πηγαίνετε http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=264576 και καλή σας επιτυχία..

Το WL-600G δουλεύει άψογα με το IPTV του ΟΤΕ.  :One thumb up:

----------


## vaylane

Κανάς οδηγός για Cisco 857 ? :P Ετσι κανα μικρό έτοιμο configuration για να κάνουμε C/P  :Whistle:

----------


## gatoulas

Θέλεις τουλάχιστον advipservices IOS, οπότε...

----------


## MemphisGr

Από σήμερα το Discovery Science έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους  :Smile: 
Ευτυχώς έβαλαν στο πιο ενδιαφέρον  :Smile: 
Σύντομα και στα άλλα εύχομαι

----------


## mitron

> Από σήμερα το Discovery Science έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους 
> Ευτυχώς έβαλαν στο πιο ενδιαφέρον 
> Σύντομα και στα άλλα εύχομαι



τσεκαρισμένο αυτό τώρα ή .... έτσι λένε ? :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: mitron πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Κανάς οδηγός για Cisco 857 ? :P Ετσι κανα μικρό έτοιμο configuration για να κάνουμε C/P


γενικότερα θες configuration για το 857 ή συγκεκριμένα για το IPTV?

αν θες γενικό θα σου στείλω ένα PM το απόγευμα :Wink: 
αν θες για το IPTV , το παλεύω και μόλις το  :Thinking: καταφέρω θα στο στείλω

----------


## gatoulas

Εσύ έχεις 877-SEC από ότι διαβάζω, όπως κι εγώ που παίζει κανονικότατα!
Ο 857 του φίλου τι IOS έχει;  :Whistle:

----------


## MemphisGr

> τσεκαρισμένο αυτό τώρα ή .... έτσι λένε ?


Πηγαίνοντας στις επιλογές υπάρχει η ρύθμιση για  υπότιτλους ελληνικούς.Πριν λίγο παρακολούθησα μετάδοση κανονικά.
Μια επισήμανση μόνο:Αυτή τη στιγμή ενώ έχω επιλέξει ελληνικά δεν εμφανίζονται υπότιτλοι.Πιθανότατα ή κάτι δοκιμάζουν ή προς το παρόν δεν έχουν όλες οι μεταδόσεις υπότιτλους.
Υποθέτω ότι θα προστεθούν σταδιακά.

----------


## GeorgeSot

Πριν που ειχα βαλει ειχε οντως υποτιτλους...ΠΟλυ καλα μπραβο.Αντε και στα αλλα....
Αντε και στα αλλα ελληνικα καμαλια......

----------


## mitron

> Εσύ έχεις 877-SEC από ότι διαβάζω, όπως κι εγώ που παίζει κανονικότατα!
> Ο 857 του φίλου τι IOS έχει;


  ότικαι να έχει αν δεν κάνει θα του βρούμε  ένα που να παίζει... :Cool: 

εσύ έχεις στίσει IPTV στο 877? 

τι έκανες ? νέο ΑΤΜ κανάλι 8/36?
δώσε hints να μην παιδεύομαι ... θα πάω σπίτι σε λίγο να το στίσω

θενκσ ιν αντβανς

----------


## vaylane

Mitron μόνο για το IPTV. Μόλις πάω σπίτι θα τσεκάρω το IOS και θα σε ενημερώσω.

Thnx  :Wink:

----------


## gatoulas

> ότικαι να έχει αν δεν κάνει θα του βρούμε ένα που να παίζει...
> 
> εσύ έχεις στίσει IPTV στο 877? 
> 
> τι έκανες ? νέο ΑΤΜ κανάλι 8/36?
> δώσε hints να μην παιδεύομαι ... θα πάω σπίτι σε λίγο να το στίσω
> 
> θενκσ ιν αντβανς


Κάνεις νέο subinterface για το 8/36 με aal5snap encapsulation, 
pim & igmp 
bridge με το vlan που θέλεις για το IPTV
Και είσαι έτοιμος

Εν θέλεις ακόμη... εφαρμόζεις και QoS.

Όσο για το φίλο με τον 857 ΔΕ θα του βρείτε IOS γιατί για τον 857 υπάρχει ΜΟΝΟ advsecurity. Οπότε θα πρέπει να περάσει τα πάντα από το vlan1.
Μπορεί και να παίξει. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει με ένα μόνο vlan.

Στον δικό μου πάντως τον SEC παίζει εδώ και κανα δίμηνο άψογα.

----------


## mitron

> Όσο για το φίλο με τον 857 ΔΕ θα του βρείτε IOS γιατί για τον 857 υπάρχει ΜΟΝΟ advsecurity. Οπότε θα πρέπει να περάσει τα πάντα από το vlan1.
> Μπορεί και να παίξει. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει με ένα μόνο vlan.
> 
> Στον δικό μου πάντως τον SEC παίζει εδώ και κανα δίμηνο άψογα.


είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν μπορεί να φτιάξει 2ο VLAN με advsecurity IOS?  :Thinking:

----------


## leon156

Εγω παντως εδωσα το οκ για εγγραφη στην υπηρεσια την δευτερα.
την τεταρτη παρατηρω ενω συγχρονιζα στα 15700/989 με snr 9,5 kai att. 24,5 οτι μου ανεβασαν το snr
στο 11,5  με άποτελεσμα να παω στα 15300/975. 
το att εμεινε ιδιο στα 24,5.
μαλλον ευχαριστη εκπληξη θα σχολιαζα με τα λιγα που γνωριζω οτι δεν ειχα σοβαρες απωλειες στοο bandw. λογο ανοδου του snr.
tespa.
κι ενω μου ειχαν πει οτι θα παραλαβω τον εξοπλισμο αυριο παρασκευη νασου ξαφνικα ο courirer  πεμπτη 13¨00 με το πακετακι.
και το παραξενο ειναι οτι με το που φευγει δεχομαι sms απο conn-x tv oti h yphresia μου  εχει ενεργοποιηθει.
εντυπωσεις λιαν συντομως αφου πρωτα με βοηθησετε στο κομματι της συνδεσης με τo lcd μονιτορ που εχω το οποιο εχει τις κλασσικες εισοδους dvi kai dsub.
να αγορασω ανταπτορα απο hdmi se dvi η αν υπαρχει απο scart se dvi?
και επειδη εκτελει και χρεη μονιτορ pc πως θα κανω την εναλλαγη απο pc  σε tv και το αντιθετο ?
 για να δουμε λοιπον , τα φωτα σας παρακαλω .

----------


## mitron

> Κάνεις νέο subinterface για το 8/36 με aal5snap encapsulation, 
> pim & igmp 
> bridge με το vlan που θέλεις για το IPTV
> Και είσαι έτοιμος
> 
> Εν θέλεις ακόμη... εφαρμόζεις και QoS.
> 
> Όσο για το φίλο με τον 857 ΔΕ θα του βρείτε IOS γιατί για τον 857 υπάρχει ΜΟΝΟ advsecurity. Οπότε θα πρέπει να περάσει τα πάντα από το vlan1.
> Μπορεί και να παίξει. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει με ένα μόνο vlan.
> ...


εχεις δικαιο !!! :Respekt:  με advsecurity που έχω εγω, δεν μπορω να βαλω στο fastethernet  bridge mode... 

παω να βρω ενα καλο advipservices IOS να βαλω  :Wink:

----------


## arj

Σιγά σιγά αυξάνονται και τα επισόδεια από τις σειρές του συνδρομιτικού...
Προχωράμε αργά μεν σταθερά δε..

----------


## Gabberdim

Καλησπέρα!
Δοκίμασε κανείς να δει κανάλια από VLC?
Υπάρχει τρόπος να βρούμε τα ip των καναλιών?

----------


## arj

> Καλησπέρα!
> Δοκίμασε κανείς να δει κανάλια από VLC?
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να βρούμε τα ip των καναλιών?


Μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο?
Εαν ναι θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Gabberdim

Στη OnTelecoms από οτι έχω διαβάσει εδώ μέσα, γίνεται.

----------


## gagtzer

Μακάρι να γινόταν αυτό θα ήταν όντως αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## MemphisGr

Υπάρχει κάποιο router το οποίο επιτρέπει να ρυθμίσουμε το SNR για να μην χάνουμε ταχύτητα σε περίπτωση που η γραμμή είναι σταθερή;

----------


## alany

Μία ερώτηση.
Έχει κανείς πρόβλημα με τον ήχο στο ΕΤ3;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GeorgeSot

> Μία ερώτηση.
> Έχει κανείς πρόβλημα με τον ήχο στο ΕΤ3;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Εγω εδω και μερες

----------


## arj

Με κάλεσαν χθές από εταιρεία ερευνών για λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ και μου έκαναν ερωτήσεις σχετικά με το connx-tv. Πολλές και διάφορες σχετικά με ποιότητα υπηρεσίας, ευκολία χρήσης, ποιότητα-ποσότητα περιεχομένου κλπ. Επίσης με ρώτησαν ποιά τιμή θεωρώ φυσιολογική και ποιά ακριβή. Η απάντηση μου ήταν πως με το υπάρχοντα δεδομένα 15 € και πολλά είναι. Απο εκεί και επάνω είναι ακριβά. Υπήρξε ερώτηση και για το stb αν προτιμώ δωρέαν ή ένα με σκληρό δίσκο και χρέωση 100€, φυσικά απάντησα το δωρεάν. Και τέλος σαν γενικές παρατηρήησεις είπα πως πρέπει να μπούν όλα τα μεγάλα ελληνικά κανάλια και στα ξένα ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι. 
Αυτά. :Smile:

----------


## Saimag

Αν οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ θεωρούν ότι υπάρχει αστάθεια στην υπηρεσία λόγο γραμμών , αντί να μας ανεβάσουν το SNR μπορούν να στείλουν εργολάβους να μας αλλάξουν τα καλώδια που είναι από την εποχή του Κολοκοτρώνη. Εγώ δήλωσα βλάβη χθες και απέτισα να είμαι στην ίδια μοίρα που είναι και οι πελάτες του πακέτου 24/1 ,δηλαδή με SNR 9 και fast path. Δεν με ενημέρωσε κανένας από τον ΟΤΕ ότι θα χάσω το fast path , ότι θα χάσω 6 Mbps και ότι ο εξοπλισμός (router - stb ) θα είναι πειραγμένος (USB και Power botton δεν παίζει).

----------


## Dagalidis

> Υπάρχει κάποιο router το οποίο επιτρέπει να ρυθμίσουμε το SNR για να μην χάνουμε ταχύτητα σε περίπτωση που η γραμμή είναι σταθερή;


Ρίξε μια ματιά ΕΔΩ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=267442

----------


## MemphisGr

Το 780 έρχεται με ρυθμισμένο το Qos για την TV ή πρέπει να κάνουμε εμείς τίποτα;
Επιπλέον, υπάρχει τρόπος να οδηγηθεί η Lan 4 του IPTV μέσω του Wifi ώστε μέσω WDS να μεταφέρεται το STB οπουδήποτε μέσα στο σπίτι;  :Smile: 

@Dagalidis:Θα πάω να αγοράσω το Asus μου φαίνεται με αυτό το link  :Smile:

----------


## MemphisGr

Με την τελευταία αναβάθμιση firmware που έκαναν έχω παρατηρήσει τις εξής αλλαγές:

α)Η απόκριση του μενού Filmclub είναι πλεόν πολύ γρήγορη, ενώ πριν καθυστερούσε λίγο.
β)Σχεδόν όλα τα κανάλια πλέον παίζουν κανονικά σε widescreen μέσω HDMI εκτός από 2, το Fashion TV και το Euronews.
γ)Με το προηγούμενο firmware όταν έκλεινα το STB η TV γυρνούσε στην έξοδο του STB.Ευτυχώς αυτό δεν συμβαίνει πλέον.

Αυτά  :Smile:

----------


## isurfer

> Το 780 έρχεται με ρυθμισμένο το Qos για την TV ή πρέπει να κάνουμε εμείς τίποτα;
> Επιπλέον, υπάρχει τρόπος να οδηγηθεί η Lan 4 του IPTV μέσω του Wifi ώστε μέσω WDS να μεταφέρεται το STB οπουδήποτε μέσα στο σπίτι;


Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις ρυθμίσεις, είναι έτοιμο.
Για το wifi δεν ξέρω, εγώ πάντως "έριξα" το LAN4 κανονικά στο switch, έβαλα
το Tilgin δίπλα στην τηλεόραση (που υπάρχει ήδη άλλο switch), μια και το 
"σημείο εισόδου" της γραμμής στο σπίτι δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την τηλεόραση,
και κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## sexrazat

> Γνωρίζει κανείς πότε θα αρχίσει η διάθεση;


Μέσα στις επόμενες 2-3 βδομάδες το πολύ. Τιμή 15 ευρώ το μήνα, αποκωδικοποιητής και modem δωρεάν, αποκωδικοποιητής με σκληρό δίσκο 99 ευρώ με την επιδότηση για όποιον επιθυμεί. Υποτίθεται ότι αυτή τη στιγμή η υπηρεσία προσφέρει μόνο το 1/3 αυτών που έχουν προγραμματισθεί να δοθούν (κανάλια, κινηματογραφικά studios κλπ) και τα οποία θα αρχίσουν να μπαίνουν σταδιακά.

Δέσμευση ενός χρόνου. Α και να μην ξεχάσουμε με 6 επιπλέον ευρώ το μήνα ταινίες ΧΧΧ για τους χαρμάνηδες :Razz:

----------


## mmoukiou

> Μέσα στις επόμενες 2-3 βδομάδες το πολύ. 
> ...


Μακάρι, αλλά για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να κάνει μέσα σε 15 μέρες όσα δεν έχει κάνει σε 4 μήνες.

----------


## tiramola

Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει για ολους αλλα εδω και λιγες μερες ο ΟΤΕ αλλαξε ρυθμισεις ανεβαζωντας και αλλο το SNR με αποτελεσμα πλεον ο συγχρονισμος να γινεται ακομα πιο χαμηλα. Συγκεκριμενα εγω πριν απο το IPTV "κλειδωνα" στα 22500, μετα στα 17500 και τωρα στα 13-14 με το ζορι. Με ενεργοποιημενη την υπηρεσια πεφτει φυσικα στα 10 ή και πιο κατω. Στην ουσια δηλαδη εχασα σχεδον 1Mbps !!...
Επειδη πιστεψα οτι καποιο προβλημα με την γραμμη υπαρχει πηρα τηλεφωνο οπου ενας καλος και ευγενεστατος κυριος παραδεχτηκε οτι οντως ο ΟΤΕ αλλαξε ρυθμισεις ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ τους χρηστες για να διορθωσει τα προβληματα που ειχαν ορισμενοι γιατι απλα αυτο ηταν....το πιο ευκολο!!...
Φυσικα οταν του ειπα γιατι εγω πρεπει να πληρωνω 24αρα για να εχω 10 και αν αυτο συμβαινει με εμενα τοτε καποιος που ειχε 8αρα γραμμη τι πρεπει να κανει (?) παραδεχτηκε οτι εχουμε δικιο αλλα.....

Τελοσπαντων σας ενημερωνω ωστε αν εχετε το ιδιο προβλημα να παρετε και εσεις τηλεφωνο ωστε να καταγραφει το παραπονο σας. Απο οτι μου ειπε ο εν λογω υπαλληλος δεν ημουν ο πρωτος...Μονο ετσι μπορουν να μας παρουν στα σοβαρα.

Να συμπληρωσω επισης οτι (απο οτι μου ειπε) μεσα στο Φεβρουαριο θα ξεκινησει και η εμπορικη διαθεση με πληρως αναβαθμισμενο προγραμμα....(για να δουμε)
Παντως οπως αναφερεται και παραπανω.....(για να λεμε και τα καλα)...η υπηρεσια πλεον ειναι πολυ βελτιωμενη....η εικονα πλεον ερχεται στο HDMI διευρημενη και ειναι πολυ καλη και η αποκριση στο μενου οχι τοσο ενοχλητικα αργη...

----------


## stako

> Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει για ολους


Ισχύει για όλους... :Wink: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...58#post2618158

 :Sad:

----------


## kater

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Και εδώ (Πειραιά δηλαδή) τα ίδια. Έχω το IPTV από τον Νοέμβριο, και τις τελευταίες ημέρες η ταχύτητα της 24αρας έχει πέσει στα 9.
Φυσικά και τους πήρα και τους έβρισα κανονικά, και μάλωσα, πήρα στο εμπορικό (134) και μου είπαν να δώσω τη βλάβη στο 121 (!!!) και μετά είπαν ότι κακώς, γιατί το IPTV είναι στο Next2You. Το οποίο χρειάστηκε 6 μέρες για να μου απαντήσει ότι αυτή είναι η ταχύτητα και άμα μ' αρέσει.
Σήμερα με πήραν απο το 121 (ένας τεχνικός) μου είπαν τα ίδια (ότι ο ΟΤΕ άλλαξε προφιλ στους χρήστες κλπ.) και εν τέλει του είπα να με γυρίσει στο προηγούμενο προφιλ, γιατί δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.
Ως σχόλιο, στην αρχή του IPTV ο ΟΤΕ ενδιαφέρονταν και παρείχε υπηρεσίες, ακόμη και εάν το πακέτο ήταν για κλάματα. Τώρα απλά είναι για κλάματα.
Μην ξεχνάτε άλλωστε ότι στον ΟΤΕ αν η πραγματική ταχύτητα του συνδρομητή είνια κάτω από το μισό της ονομαστικής, είναι υποχρεωμένοι να τον μειώσουν στο αμέσως χαμηλότερο πακέτο, ήτοι τα 8 mbit. Με μια διαφορά. Ποιος χρήστης που η 24αρα του βγάζει 9 και 10 και πληρώνει 29 €, θα δεχθεί να πληρώνει 26 € για την 8mbit, που είναι η αμέσως χαμηλότερη;; Και αν συνυπολγίσετε και την IPTV μέσα, τότε είναι για γέλια.
Εγώ θα περιμένω να λήξει το πακέτο και μετά δεν θα το ανανεώσω.

----------


## sexrazat

> Μακάρι, αλλά για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να κάνει μέσα σε 15 μέρες όσα δεν έχει κάνει σε 4 μήνες.


Πιθανότατα από την ερχόμενη βδομάδα ξεκινάει η εμπορική διάθεση σε Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη, Ηράκλειο, Πάτρα, Λάρισα. Πάντως μέχρι σήμερα υπάρχουν περίπου 2000 beta users

----------


## Dagalidis

> Πιθανότατα από την ερχόμενη βδομάδα ξεκινάει η εμπορική διάθεση σε Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη, Ηράκλειο, Πάτρα, Λάρισα. Πάντως μέχρι σήμερα υπάρχουν περίπου 2000 beta users


Καμμιά επιπλέον πληροφορία ?

ΥΓ... 2001 είναι οι Beta Testers.... Ξέχασες εμένα...  :ROFL:

----------


## sexrazat

> Καμμιά επιπλέον πληροφορία ?
> 
> ΥΓ... 2001 είναι οι Beta Testers.... Ξέχασες εμένα...


Τίποτα σημαντικό. Υποτίθεται ότι θα μπαίνουν συνέχεια νέα κανάλια και ότι αυτή τη στιγμή έχει μπει σχεδόν το 1/3. 15 ευρώ η τιμή, δωρεάν αποκωδικοποιητής, 99 ευρώ αν το θέλεις με σκληρό δίσκο. 
1800 κάτι οι beta. Μέσα εκεί είσαι μαζί με μένα. Kαι αποκλείεται να σε ξεχάσω με τέτοιο avatar :Razz:

----------


## arj

Μου ήρθε ο πρώτος λογαριασμός εχθες.  :Crying: 
150€ και από αυτά μόνο τα 17 είναι κλήσεις. Εν τω μεταξύ είναι πολύπλοκος στην ανάλυση του καθώς χρεώνει πχ το συνδρομιτικό videoclub και μετά κάνει 100% έκπτωση και άλλα τέτοια.
Κομμάτια να γίνει όμως. Τα δύο σημαντικά θέματα είναι πως με το snr στα 15 τώρα πια κλειδώνω στα 6500 αφενός και αφετέρου όταν ανοίγω από standby το tilgin δείχνει μαύρη οθόνη και επανέρχεται μόνο αν το βγάλω από το ρεύμα και το ξαναβάλω. Η λύση που έχω εφαρμόσει για αυτό είναι να το έχω μόνιμα ανοιχτό! :Laughing:

----------


## MemphisGr

Χθες πέρασα από το 134 της Πάτρας και είχαν έτοιμα τα διαφημιστικά βιβλιαράκια για το IPTV, δείγμα πως η εμπορική διάθεση θα ξεκινήσει πολύ σύντομα.
Θα προστεθούν Bloomberg TV, RT, Deutsche Welle, Music(μουσικό κανάλι υποθέτω) και Nat Geo Music.Για υποτιτλισμό το φυλάδιο δεν ανέφερε τίποτα.Ένα επιπλέον στοιχείο που παρατήρησα είναι πως θα μπορείς να κάνεις "πάγωμα" ζωντανού προγράμματος, επιλέγοντας το STB με τον σκληρό.

----------


## GeorgeSot

Aντε να δουμε επιτελους....Και αντε να βαλουν πια και τα υπολοιπα ελληνικα καναλια...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εγώ έμαθα ότι από Δευτέρα ξεκινάει η διάθεση.

Το λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη..

----------


## alany

> Εγώ έμαθα ότι από Δευτέρα ξεκινάει η διάθεση.
> 
> Το λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη..


Προφανώς διότι στο μενού έβαλαν αφιέρωμα με ταινίες στην γιορτή του Αγίου Βαλεντίνου. Θα πέσει πιθανόν σχετική διαφήμιση για το conn-xtv και την γιορτή.

----------


## dpa2006

καλησπερα,ευχαριστα νεα για το IPTV.
μηπως γνωριζουμε τον εξοπλισμο που διατιθεται για STB? :Thinking: 
ποια συσκευη ειναι πιο καλη? :Thinking: 
ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## eliaslar

Πριν απο λίγο είδα στη ΝΕΤ όλη την ταινία "Ψάχνοντας τον Νέμο", ούτε μια φορά δεν έγινε κάποιο σπάσιμο ή καθυστέρηση ή ενοχλητική αυξομείωση της φωνής. Βέβαια και εμένα μου έριξαν τον χρονισμό αλλά αξίζει νομίζω, τώρα είμαι στα 10.700. Τουλάχιστον βλέπω τηλεόραση της προκοπής. :One thumb up:

----------


## stako

> Πριν απο λίγο είδα στη ΝΕΤ όλη την ταινία "Ψάχνοντας τον Νέμο", ούτε μια φορά δεν έγινε κάποιο σπάσιμο ή καθυστέρηση ή ενοχλητική αυξομείωση της φωνής. Βέβαια και εμένα μου έριξαν τον χρονισμό αλλά αξίζει νομίζω, τώρα είμαι στα 10.700. Τουλάχιστον βλέπω τηλεόραση της προκοπής.


Μα και πριν δεν είχαμε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ πρόβλημα με την τηλεόραση!!!

----------


## eliaslar

Εγώ είχα μικρά κολληματάκια και αυξομειώσεις της φωνής αραιά και που αλλά όχι ενοχλητικά, νομίζω το είχα γράψει και πιο παλιά. Και το μενού καθυστερούσε αρκετά, τώρα έχει γίνει πιο γρήγορη η απόκριση.

----------


## stako

> Εγώ είχα μικρά κολληματάκια και αυξομειώσεις της φωνής αραιά και που αλλά όχι ενοχλητικά, νομίζω το είχα γράψει και πιο παλιά. Και το μενού καθυστερούσε αρκετά, τώρα έχει γίνει πιο γρήγορη η απόκριση.


Το μενού ήταν θέμα firmware ή τέλος πάντων κάποιον ρυθμίσεων από πλευράς OTE/Tilgin και είχαν όλοι θέμα... :Wink: 

Για τα κολλήματα προφανώς δεν άντεχε η γραμμή σου αλλά η πλεοψηφία των χρηστών δεν είχε πρόβλημα... :Wink:

----------


## GeorgeSot

Στη hoλ βαλανε και αλλα καναλια...στο συνολο εχουν φτασει τα 36!!!!!
Τι γινεται μηπως να ξυπνησουν καποια στιγμη στον ΟΤΕ???

----------


## john84

> Μέσα στις επόμενες 2-3 βδομάδες το πολύ. Τιμή 15 ευρώ το μήνα, αποκωδικοποιητής και modem δωρεάν, αποκωδικοποιητής με σκληρό δίσκο 99 ευρώ με την επιδότηση για όποιον επιθυμεί. Υποτίθεται ότι αυτή τη στιγμή η υπηρεσία προσφέρει μόνο το 1/3 αυτών που έχουν προγραμματισθεί να δοθούν (κανάλια, κινηματογραφικά studios κλπ) και τα οποία θα αρχίσουν να μπαίνουν σταδιακά.
> 
> Δέσμευση ενός χρόνου. Α και να μην ξεχάσουμε με 6 επιπλέον ευρώ το μήνα ταινίες ΧΧΧ για τους χαρμάνηδες


σωστα ολα εκτος απο ενα, το modem, δεν θα δινετε δωρεαν αλλα θα εκπιπτει στην τρεχουσα προσφορα του conn-x. Δηλαδη τωρα που το conn-x δεινει μονο ενσυρματο δωρεαν ο πελατης που ζητα ασυρματο και/η TV θα πρεπει να πλησωσει το υπολοιπο ποσο απο την επιδοτηση της τρεχουσας προσφορας τωρα λοιπον το ασυρματο θα του στοιχισει 35.40 ευρω. Αν το conn-x δωσει καποια στιγμη ασυρματο δωρεαν ο νεος πελατης που βαζει conn-x ή ο υπαρχον που βαζει μονο TV, το παιρνει δωρεαν.

........Auto merged post: john84 πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> καλησπερα,ευχαριστα νεα για το IPTV.
> μηπως γνωριζουμε τον εξοπλισμο που διατιθεται για STB?
> ποια συσκευη ειναι πιο καλη?
> ευχαριστω


τα 2 STB που παιζουν ειναι τα Tilgon mood-400 - 002 και 020 το ενα με σκληρο (με 99 ευρω δικο σου) και το αλλο χωρις (δωρεαν) καλυτερο αυτο με τον δισκο αν θες να εκμεταλευτεις ολλες τις δυνατοτητες του IPTV αλλιως καταφευγεις στη λυση, δωρεαν και πας και αγοραζεις εξωτερικο PVR

περισσοτερα εδω : http://www.tilgin.com/Documents/Prod...eet.pdf:oneup:

----------


## arj

> Στη hoλ βαλανε και αλλα καναλια...στο συνολο εχουν φτασει τα 36!!!!!
> Τι γινεται μηπως να ξυπνησουν καποια στιγμη στον ΟΤΕ???


Τώρα είναι απασχολημένοι.. παίζουν με το snr μας.. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## GeorgeSot

Λοιπον απο σημερα εχουμε και νεα καναλια...εχουμε και λεμε
προσθεθηκαν τα 
national geo music
world fashion
Deutshe welle
France 24 fr στα γαλλικα δλδ
Al jazeera Ar
Russia Today
Συνολο 31

Αντε σιγα σιγα να μπουνε και αλλα +τα υπολοιπα ελληνικα(που εχουν κολλησει και δεν τα βαζουν????)

----------


## stako

> Λοιπον απο σημερα εχουμε και νεα καναλια...εχουμε και λεμε
> προσθεθηκαν τα 
> national geo music
> world fashion
> Deutshe welle
> France 24 fr στα γαλλικα δλδ
> Al jazeera Ar
> Russia Today
> Συνολο 31
> ...


Αααα, καλά νέα αυτά!

Αν και τα 2 είναι ψιλόαχρηστα για μένα λόγω γλώσσας.

Αλλά καλά πάμε!

----------


## MemphisGr

Καμιά ιδιαίτερη εξέλιξη δηλαδή  :Smile:

----------


## Soti

Δηλαδή από σήμερα ξεκίνησε και επίσημα η εμπορική διάθεση του Conn-X TV, αλλά μόνο για Αττική, Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα, Λάρισα και Ηράκλειο Κρήτης; Με την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα τι θα γίνει; Υπάρχει καμία πληροφορία;

Μόλις μίλησα με το 134 και μου είπαν ότι για τις υπόλοιπες περιοχές δεν υπάρχει καμία πληροφόρηση και θα πρέπει να περιμένω...

----------


## stako

> Δηλαδή από σήμερα ξεκίνησε και επίσημα η εμπορική διάθεση του Conn-X TV, αλλά μόνο για Αττική, Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα, Λάρισα και Ηράκλειο Κρήτης; Με την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα τι θα γίνει; Υπάρχει καμία πληροφορία;


Απο που προκύπτει αυτό?!?

EDIT: http://www.oteshop.gr/page_content.asp?wid=664&hop=h  :Wink:

----------


## MemphisGr

To Bloomberg και το C-Music TV δεν τα έχουν βάλει ακόμα στο πρόγραμμα παρόλο που αναφέρονται στο site του OteShop.
Βιαστικοί όπως πάντα  :Smile: 
Παρόλα αυτά αφού μπορείς να το παραγγείλεις πλέον, φαίνεται πως ξεκίνησε η εμπορική διάθεση.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Told ya :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

O OTE με Δ.Τ. μας ενημερώνει πως ξεκίνησε η εμπορική διάθεση του Conn-x ΤV.

Το παρόν κλειδώνεται και η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται στο καινούργιο θέμα: *Conn-x TV: Τηλεόραση από τον ΟΤΕ*

----------

